# "War on Women" #17



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> It is what it is, our understanding of what it is is something altogether different.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for you Knitanon (whoever you may be.) There is no point in these ridiculous squabbles. Boring and aggravating. I don't wish to waste my life.



Knitanon said:


> While you are trying to tell me who you think I am?
> 
> I was not talking to you, so it would be difficult for me to tell you anything without you interjecting yourself into something that has nothing to do with you.
> I was responding to KnitterFromNE about her general statement about Christians with my own general statement about sinners.
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Did you read Marilyn's link? Apparently you're wrong. Over time, Jewish women have been very faithful. The genealogy proves it. Interesting article. Check it out.


I did read Marilyn's link. It was interesting. It doesn't preclude people sleeping with others. They traveled together, yanno, one big happy family. 
My thought was prompted by the lengthy list of what we used to refer to as the "begats".

You see, this is the goofiness to which I refer. 
Obviously, Marilyn's factual presentation, if dupilicated, would not work for Jesus of Nazareth since Joseph did NOT impregnate Mary according to the Angel. Didn't her pregnancy, according to the history given us in the Holy Bible, come about not through coupling with the man she was affianced to, wasn't it God who caused Mary to be with child?

Please note I shortened the list of Dads significantly, ignoring it once was enough.

AMOS (68)
MATTATHIAS (69)
(10) ELEAZER

JOSEPH (70)

JANNA (71)
(11) MATTHAN

MELCHI (72)

LEVI (73)

MATTHAT (74)

(12) JACOB

HELI (75)
(13) JOSEPH m. MARY (76)

(14) JESUS (77)
The Son of God and the Last Adam


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You'll be sorry, but your tears will be too late. And I mean it!


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who are you talking about? Thanks.



SQM said:


> You sure do remind me of the best researcher we had on KP but left us for darker pastures - some cooking forum, I guess.
> 
> I have never heard it used as a bribe. Interesting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> As PT Barnum said, there's a sucker born every minute.
> I am happy to be forewarned that my life is meaningless to those people. At least I can starve with a smile on my face. Speaking of death panels...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > Some people who call themselves Christians, are not.
> ...


When I said something like that, I was accused of "Christian-bashing."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's better when the Christians do it.



Poor Purl said:


> When I said something like that, I was accused of "Christian-bashing."


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

And it ever shall be. Amen.


Poor Purl said:


> When I said something like that, I was accused of "Christian-bashing."


You've got me going now.

Praise God from whom all blessings flow, praise Him all creatures here below. Praise Him Above ye Heavenly Host Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost. 
AAAAAAAAAAAMMMMeeennnn


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's better when the Christians do it.





Knitanon said:


> And it ever shall be. Amen.


I've learned my lesson. Thanks, both of you.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've learned my lesson. Thanks, both of you.


Sorry, some of those phrases stick 
I would rather wash that man right outta my hair.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've missed " Killer". I'll have to look for it. ?maybe? Does it have Milo Sturgis in it? Part of the series?


I think so. I didn't read too deeply into it, then skimmed a bit. I will have to get in the mood to really read it.

My discussion group is doing a true life unsolved murder next session, and we selected the JonBenet Ramsey case. I just read "Perfect Murder, Perfect Town", all 600 pages, and couldn't read another book, albeit fiction, involving a child victim. We have close to a dozen books about the case, and I am reading a second one by a police officer who was in charge. We hope to review the information available and see whether we can figure out who did it. Poor little kid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A-a-a-men. A-a-a-men. Sidney Poitier in Lillies of the Field. All together now.



Knitanon said:


> And it ever shall be. Amen.
> You've got me going now.
> 
> Praise God from whom all blessings flow, praise Him all creatures here below. Praise Him Above ye Heavenly Host Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.
> AAAAAAAAAAAMMMMeeennnn


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll need your help someday.



Poor Purl said:


> I've learned my lesson. Thanks, both of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love to hear your conclusions. The case has always bothered me.



MarilynKnits said:


> I think so. I didn't read too deeply into it, then skimmed a bit. I will have to get in the mood to really read it.
> 
> My discussion group is doing a true life unsolved murder next session, and we selected the JonBenet Ramsey case. I just read "Perfect Murder, Perfect Town", all 600 pages, and couldn't read another book, albeit fiction, involving a child victim. We have close to a dozen books about the case, and I am reading a second one by a police officer who was in charge. We hope to review the information available and see whether we can figure out who did it. Poor little kid.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Another fan!
> 
> How about,
> Joel Rosenberg?
> ...


Donna Andrews, 
Henning Mankell, 
Camilla Lackberg, 
PD James, 
Dorothy Sayres, 
Ngaio Marsh,
(I like the British mysteries, especially the older ones)

Have you read the I Claudius books by Robert Graves?
Brother Cadfael books?
Both were made into excellent PBS series starring Derek Jacobi,

Check out a web site Stop You're Killing Me http://www.stopyourekillingme.com/
to check out authors, find books by the main character, and find books by genre. Our discussion leader uses it to set up our Mysterious Mornings group. We meet every other month and have a list of authors and titles within a genre. We did books translated from Scandinavia and books set in the US South; after the Ramsey discussion we will work on British mysteries set before 1900.

Wish you lived near enough. You would be a great contributor to the discussions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Actually, you did! You injected yourself into our conversation, which I didn't mind because you were polite. But then you attacked NC for sharing information that I'd asked her to share. We were having a perfectly civil conversation until you started making accusations against her and demanding that she not talk about the bible.
> 
> IMO, you only come on this thread to sow seeds of hatred. We live by example and your example leads no one to our LORD! You are the perfect example of why I stay away from churches! You SAY you are a Christian but you are not. You are nothing like JESUS! I don't think you even know him!


Time out Green Bay......

First of all I will say that I doubt that you don't go to church because of people 'like her'. I am sure that somewhere in this great country of a multitude of different churches you could find one to satisfy your need for spirituality. So if you choose not to go to church, fine, just please don't blame other people.

And Jesus was not always peaceful and even tempered. He was angry many times. Don't think you believe table tossing is Christian. But sometimes people, like myself, are just so tired of the labeling. When you disagree with people you call them unChristian because they disagree with you. Many of your political ilk throw around the word racism over ad over again. Many say others are anti-Semitic because they disagree with someone over Judaism. Many say that we are haters because we disagree with them. Don't you see how all this name calling and labeling is so watered down that it means nothing? And that saddens me, because there are people that are true racists, anti-Semitics, homophobes, and just truly evil but since those terms are used so frequently that they are useless.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> I did read Marilyn's link. It was interesting. It doesn't preclude people sleeping with others. They traveled together, yanno, one big happy family.
> My thought was prompted by the lengthy list of what we used to refer to as the "begats".
> 
> You see, this is the goofiness to which I refer.
> ...


It is my understanding that Jewish heritage is carried down on the mother's side? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you don't mind my inserting myself into this discussion. You ask serious questions, and I'll try to give you serious answers, taking your points in order.
> 
> The Old Testament is a Christian book (or books) that is largely based on the Hebrew Bible, but with the books in different order, and perhaps one or two omitted. Jews don't have an "Old" Testament because we accept only one.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Donna Andrews,
> Henning Mankell,
> Camilla Lackberg,
> PD James,
> ...


All the Henning Mankell books were wonderful. I love Wallender because he's not perfect---overweight, aging, he smokes, drinks, etc. KFN he has some newer books that are not thrillers so start with the older ones.

Two others
Hakan Nesser Dutch, I think. His detective is Van Veeteran. 
Arnaldur Indridason. Icelandic author. Maybe shelved under "A" for Arnaldur. His books are wonderful. Probably my favorite. The "d" in his last name is 
really a voiced "th" but we have no graphemes for that in English.
I've read all Cornwall books. Lots of PD James.
Charles Todd is another one.
Sorry this is such a mess. I'm suffering with a headache and my thoughts are disorganized. Maybe I'll come up with a better list one of these days when my brain works. I wonder if I can claim chemo fog, too, even if it was a long time ago???


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> And it ever shall be. Amen.
> You've got me going now.
> 
> Praise God from whom all blessings flow, praise Him all creatures here below. Praise Him Above ye Heavenly Host Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.
> AAAAAAAAAAAMMMMeeennnn


You just exposed yourself. :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think so. I didn't read too deeply into it, then skimmed a bit. I will have to get in the mood to really read it.
> 
> My discussion group is doing a true life unsolved murder next session, and we selected the JonBenet Ramsey case. I just read "Perfect Murder, Perfect Town", all 600 pages, and couldn't read another book, albeit fiction, involving a child victim. We have close to a dozen books about the case, and I am reading a second one by a police officer who was in charge. We hope to review the information available and see whether we can figure out who did it. Poor little kid.


Oh, I just couldn't do that. I prefer fiction. I don't want to think about truth.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It is my understanding that Jewish heritage is carried down on the mother's side? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


I think that practice began in the second century or thereabouts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Simply because SQM said she was donning her hunting attire and would go looking for the posted PM. This has nothing to do with you. Apparently you are not "done with this" as here you are. You and Shirley need to say what you mean and mean what you say.


===============
Having fun Solo? I realize how my staying was so important to you. I thought you had your politics and your religion to talk about. You sure are interested in whether I am staying or going? Hmm I rather enjoy it that you are so concerned. 
I'll stay as long as I feel like staying and I will leave when I feel like leaving and it will have absolutely nothing to do with you.Soo you go ahead and 'stew' about it as much as it seems to bother you. When you are hassling me it makes my day. I hardly have had anything to do with you and this is at least the 6th or 7th time in the past month you have brought it up that I have been in and out of the threads and how names have you called me?? I have a life too, and my life will be picking up again when I start the workshops again. Then I will pick and choose where I want to be and when I choose to drop in threads besides the workshop threads. Maybe you need some outside interest????NOO?? then it is fine with me if you want to keep bringing up my attendance record for as often as you wish.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It is my understanding that Jewish heritage is carried down on the mother's side? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


Considering that one always knows who the mother is when a child is born, if the mother is Jewish, so is the child.

Since it has been hearsay until the advent of DNA evidence who the father is, Jewish identity has been, among the traditional and Orthodox Jews and many Conservative as well that if your mother was a Jew, you are. If the man who is presumed to be your father is a Jew, that doesn't count. But now that there can be proof, I can understand acceptance of patrilineal Jewish identity.

I was raised mostly Modern Orthodox, and although I personally lean toward more generous interpretations of Jewish law, I do think that a degree of tradition needs to be adhered to to maintain a defined identity.

It is interesting that in my present community, which is egalitarian Conservative, there are several Gentile women married to Jewish men raising children who are Jewish and even more women who converted to Judaism who are more observant than many who were born into the faith.

There are hard line ultra Orthodox who adhere strictly to the letter of the law and do not accept Conservative conversion and do not consider Conservative rabbis to be real rabbis. It takes all kinds.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You just exposed yourself. :XD:


Oh, I could never... I am MUCH too shy... and modest, of course.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Donna Andrews,
> Henning Mankell,
> Camilla Lackberg,
> PD James,
> ...


No. I think I've heard of PD James but I haven't read anything by any of those authors. I'll have to check them out. Yay! More books to read! I'll check out the web site. Thanks!

I've often considered finding a book club but if it turned out like the knitting group I joined, that wouldn't be good. I joined "Knitting with the Slightly Unraveled" started here on kp. I went once and loved it. Since then, I haven't been able to go at all. :-( FILs death, moving, vacation... I really wanna go but so many things are out of my control right now. Maybe after my son's wedding, things will calm down. I hope!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ===============
> Having fun Solo? I realize how my staying was so important to you. I thought you had your politics and your religion to talk about. You sure are interested in whether I am staying or going? Hmm I rather enjoy it that you are so concerned.
> I'll stay as long as I feel like staying and I will leave when I feel like leaving and it will have absolutely nothing to do with you.Soo you go ahead and 'stew' about it as much as it seems to bother you. When you are hassling me it makes my day. I hardly have had anything to do with you and this is at least the 6th or 7th time in the past month you have brought it up that I have been in and out of the threads and how names have you called me?? I have a life too, and my life will be picking up again when I start the workshops again. Then I will pick and choose where I want to be and when I choose to drop in threads besides the workshop threads. Maybe you need some outside interest????NOO?? then it is fine with me if you want to keep bringing up my attendance recort for as often as you wish.


I still think that cat is dysmorphic


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I still think that cat is dysmorphic


Not quite doing the Cha Cha. Maybe St. Vitus' Dance?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not quite doing the Cha Cha. Maybe St. Vitus' Dance?


Or maybe a Kardashian who has had too much photoshopping.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Or maybe a Kardashian who has had too much photoshopping.


No, the tush is too small


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Time out Green Bay......
> 
> First of all I will say that I doubt that you don't go to church because of people 'like her'. I am sure that somewhere in this great country of a multitude of different churches you could find one to satisfy your need for spirituality. So if you choose not to go to church, fine, just please don't blame other people.
> 
> And Jesus was not always peaceful and even tempered. He was angry many times. Don't think you believe table tossing is Christian. But sometimes people, like myself, are just so tired of the labeling. When you disagree with people you call them unChristian because they disagree with you. Many of your political ilk throw around the word racism over ad over again. Many say others are anti-Semitic because they disagree with someone over Judaism. Many say that we are haters because we disagree with them. Don't you see how all this name calling and labeling is so watered down that it means nothing? And that saddens me, because there are people that are true racists, anti-Semitics, homophobes, and just truly evil but since those terms are used so frequently that they are useless.


My ilk??? Really?!? When have you ever heard me throwing accusations of racism? If anything, I've been on the receiving end of that. You have NEVER heard me call anyone an anti Semite or homophobe either! Somehow I'm able to discuss the differences between Judaism and Christianity without resorting to name calling! Not like some!

I don't "blame" anyone for why I don't attend a church. I was giving MY reason. Tell the truth! Do you honestly think that kpg's actions and comments on this thread are befitting a Christian?!? Is she setting a good example and representing Christians in a positive light? Is she following instruction from our LORD?!? I don't think so! If anything, JESUS would say, "shake the dust from your feet". But she comes here LOOKING for a fight. She is mean and intolerant. She insults and berates. That's not MY definition of a Christian! Is it yours?!?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> All the Henning Mankell books were wonderful. I love Wallender because he's not perfect---overweight, aging, he smokes, drinks, etc. KFN he has some newer books that are not thrillers so start with the older ones.
> 
> Two others
> Hakan Nesser Dutch, I think. His detective is Van Veeteran.
> ...


Thanks! I need to get out paper and pencil and write these down. I'm always looking for something to read. I'm so excited!

So sorry about your headache. Is it a migraine? I've been getting those lately. My hubby did some research and found that an herb called butterburr helps headaches. I've been taking it and have hardly gotten any. When I do get one he has me take 3 right away, then 1 an hour later and 1 an hour after that. 5 all together. They either go away or become very mild. Its amazing! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Time out Green Bay......
> 
> First of all I will say that I doubt that you don't go to church because of people 'like her'. I am sure that somewhere in this great country of a multitude of different churches you could find one to satisfy your need for spirituality. So if you choose not to go to church, fine, just please don't blame other people.
> 
> And Jesus was not always peaceful and even tempered. He was angry many times. Don't think you believe table tossing is Christian. But sometimes people, like myself, are just so tired of the labeling. When you disagree with people you call them unChristian because they disagree with you. Many of your political ilk throw around the word racism over ad over again. Many say others are anti-Semitic because they disagree with someone over Judaism. Many say that we are haters because we disagree with them. Don't you see how all this name calling and labeling is so watered down that it means nothing? And that saddens me, because there are people that are true racists, anti-Semitics, homophobes, and just truly evil but since those terms are used so frequently that they are useless.


LTL -- Do you believe that being a Christians means you accept others, and treat everyone with kindness. Or does the Church give you permission to be narrow, rigid and unkind?

I know that Pope Benedict is a very kind and loving Pope, and is very much open to acceptance and believes that true Christianity means Love one another -- and do unto others as ye would have them do unto you. I understand you are a Catholic? Do you agree with him? Or is it okay to be the judge of whether someone is worthwhile yourself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> LTL -- Do you believe that being a Christians means you accept others, and treat everyone with kindness. Or does the Church give you permission to be narrow, rigid and unkind?
> 
> I know that Pope Benedict is a very kind and loving Pope, and is very much open to acceptance and believes that true Christianity means Love one another -- and do unto others as ye would have them do unto you. I understand you are a Catholic? Do you agree with him? Or is it okay to be the judge of whether someone is worthwhile yourself.


The new pope is Pope Francis, and I'm sure that's the one you meant.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks! I need to get out paper and pencil and write these down. I'm always looking for something to read. I'm so excited!
> 
> So sorry about your headache. Is it a migraine? I've been getting those lately. My hubby did some research and found that an herb called butterburr helps headaches. I've been taking it and have hardly gotten any. When I do get one he has me take 3 right away, then 1 an hour later and 1 an hour after that. 5 all together. They either go away or become very mild. Its amazing! Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you.
I've tried feverfew, but not butterbur. I take magnesium and COQ10, too. This headache is a little different. It's more to do with allergies because I sound awful, my eyes are red, and my nose won't stop itching.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I still think that cat is dysmorphic


I think he ran out of his epilepsy medicine. Poor thing to be so abused by withholding his meds.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> LTL -- Do you believe that being a Christians means you accept others, and treat everyone with kindness. Or does the Church give you permission to be narrow, rigid and unkind?
> 
> I know that Pope Benedict is a very kind and loving Pope, and is very much open to acceptance and believes that true Christianity means Love one another -- and do unto others as ye would have them do unto you. I understand you are a Catholic? Do you agree with him? Or is it okay to be the judge of whether someone is worthwhile yourself.


I am not narrow minded, rigid or unkind like yourself.

You accept them as a child of God. But that does not mean you accept their behavior. Nothing different than a Father loving his son and still punishing him for wrecking the car. Love means sometimes you need to reprimand or even punish. Isn't Hell punishment from God for sinfulness, even though He loves still loves you because you choose to be evil or sinful? I do believe that you misconstrue the concept of acceptance. One can accept that a person is wrong or evil and still a child of God, but that does not mean that you allow that behavior to continue so not to hurt their 'feelings'. Evil must be stopped, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Considering that one always knows who the mother is when a child is born, if the mother is Jewish, so is the child.
> 
> Since it has been hearsay until the advent of DNA evidence who the father is, Jewish identity has been, among the traditional and Orthodox Jews and many Conservative as well that if your mother was a Jew, you are. If the man who is presumed to be your father is a Jew, that doesn't count. But now that there can be proof, I can understand acceptance of patrilineal Jewish identity.
> 
> ...


Its all so confusing. So, are converts considered real Jews?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My ilk??? Really?!? When have you ever heard me throwing accusations of racism? If anything, I've been on the receiving end of that. You have NEVER heard me call anyone an anti Semite or homophobe either! Somehow I'm able to discuss the differences between Judaism and Christianity without resorting to name calling! Not like some!
> 
> I don't "blame" anyone for why I don't attend a church. I was giving MY reason. Tell the truth! Do you honestly think that kpg's actions and comments on this thread are befitting a Christian?!? Is she setting a good example and representing Christians in a positive light? Is she following instruction from our LORD?!? I don't think so! If anything, JESUS would say, "shake the dust from your feet". But she comes here LOOKING for a fight. She is mean and intolerant. She insults and berates. That's not MY definition of a Christian! Is it yours?!?


Lie much? No Christian acts, speaks or insults and judges others as you do REPEATEDLY.

I picked no fight, you twice tried to pin blame on me for YOUR walking away from the Church and faith. I asked you about a cracker and even YOU admitted you answered me 'because I was polite.' Since then you have accused me three times of being rude and interrupting you and telling you how to act and speak. Let me know when you make up your mind, please.

You don't follow the Bible and God's word, you follow your own.

You continue to tell Christians what is wrong with us and yet you don't even believe in the Church or that the Bible is the Word of God. You cannot be a Christian and deny those truths.

When I first engaged with you on KP, you lied about our short conversations and did the exact same thing to a good number of Christians on the Denim thread. You have no faith and told us all about it.

When you exposed your true self and were challenged because your words don't line up with God's or the Bible, or what the Bible teaches, you packed up and ran to the Libs seeking acceptance and friendship from those who won't challenge you on your faith beliefs.

Ever wonder why no Christian responds to you? You treated us exactly as how I presumed you did those you encountered in your "church shopping" where all you have ever mentioned were greedy, cliques of Sunday Christians, gossipers, and hypocrites according to you; you judged everyone of them _exactly_ as you did us and spoke of nothing good in anyone. You never mentioned you sought the word and teachings of God or the Church. You couldn't accept those who you judged as not worthy and less than you. No wonder you didn't fit in anywhere and you packed up and ran from the Church as well as God.

Enough of your defamation of me; it ain't what Jesus would do after all, right KFN?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Oh, I could never... I am MUCH too shy... and modest, of course.


The doxology?!? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lie much? Yep, you do often. No Christian acts, speaks or insults and judges others as you do REPEATEDLY.
> 
> I picked no fight, you twice tried to pin blame on me for YOUR walking away from the Church and faith. I asked you about a cracker and even YOU admitted you answered me 'because I was polite.' Since then you have accused me three times of being rude and interrupting you and telling you how to act and speak. Let me know when you make up your mind, please.
> 
> ...


Well stated. Another example of if you dare disagree with them they turn nasty. Wasn't it so sanctimonious and grandiose of her to answer you because she deemed you polite and worthy of her response? They lie so much they do not know the truth anymore. They run around like chickens with their heads cut off.................kind of like Pelosi did on the Senate Floor the other day. Maybe along with worrying that Obama allowed Ebola in our country instead of treating it at the source he put all Americans in danger. He has potentially given Americans a death sentence if a 'smidgen' of the virus escapes. It was done so he could take stage, and run from his failures on Foreign Policy, Benghazi, IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, infectious illegal alien coming into our country, increased inflation with out the increase of incomes..........


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Thank you.
> I've tried feverfew, but not butterbur. I take magnesium and COQ10, too. This headache is a little different. It's more to do with allergies because I sound awful, my eyes are red, and my nose won't stop itching.


Have you tried a netti pot? It helps me to rinse it all out.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Pelosi on the Senate floor?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am not narrow minded, rigid or unkind like yourself.
> 
> You accept them as a child of God. But that does not mean you accept their behavior. Nothing different than a Father loving his son and still punishing him for wrecking the car. Love means sometimes you need to reprimand or even punish. Isn't Hell punishment from God for sinfulness, even though He loves still loves you because you choose to be evil or sinful? I do believe that you misconstrue the concept of acceptance. One can accept that a person is wrong or evil and still a child of God, but that does not mean that you allow that behavior to continue so not to hurt their 'feelings'. Evil must be stopped, nothing more nothing less.


Thank you, LTL. You are none of the things she said of you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Have you tried a netti pot? It helps me to rinse it all out.


Yes, I do my nasal lavage the way my ENT taught me.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Its all so confusing. So, are converts considered real Jews?


I would say by the majority if modern Jews in most of the world, but the ultra Orthodox only accept their approved conversion, and I think in Israel they still prevail. There is quite a rigid perspective there.

I have two friends who were converted in the Conservative manner who are good women, good wives, good mothers, and everything I would want as a daughter in law if they were mine (they are each of an age that they could have been if I had sons for them to marry). In Orthodox circles they would not be considered Jews. I have a problem with that. They each have terrific children and lovely husbands. One woman's younger daughter was bas mitzvah in Israel. But the ultra Orthodox do not recognize bas mitzvah or accept women being active in the service.

I am not that knowledgeable about different Christian denominations attitudes toward women participating in the service, but I understand there are women clergy in some Protestant denominations. I am quite sure there are no Catholic women priests, as I recall some very capable sounding Nuns being treated as dismissively by their hierarchy as the ultra orthodox treat women rabbis and cantors.

Certainly some day in the future there will be a more enlightened attitude in regard to the role of women in religious leadership. Considering some of what goes on, women can only be an improvement.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I would say by the majority if modern Jews in most of the world, but the ultra Orthodox only accept their approved conversion, and I think in Israel they still prevail. There is quite a rigid perspective there.
> 
> I have two friends who were converted in the Conservative manner who are good women, good wives, good mothers, and everything I would want as a daughter in law if they were mine (they are each of an age that they could have been if I had sons for them to marry). In Orthodox circles they would not be considered Jews. I have a problem with that. They each have terrific children and lovely husbands. One woman's younger daughter was bas mitzvah in Israel. But the ultra Orthodox do not recognize bas mitzvah or accept women being active in the service.
> 
> ...


Is that situation ongoing, Marilyn, with the women who have been arrested at the Wailing Wall?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, LTL. You are none of the things she said of you.


The two of you try to keep convincing each other of how wonderful you each are. You are a fan club of two.

If others were as bluntly unkind to you as you each are to others, your heads would be exploding with indignation. Oh, they already are, despite your not being treated as rudely as you treat others.

Are you this unpleasant in face to face relationships with people with whom you disagree?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Is that situation ongoing, Marilyn, with the women who have been arrested at the Wailing Wall?


Women who are learned and devout enough to actively participate in services seem to be a thumb in the eyes of the ultra Orthodox. It appears to be an ongoing issue at this time. Women wearing tallesim (I use the Ashkenaz pronunciation I grew up with; I can't get my tongue around what sounds like a lisp to me) are perfectly within their right.

But at this time, with Israel under siege, this is a minor issue in relation to simple survival as a nation. I doubt whether some people will ever accept 
women as equal partners in the practice of religion, but one day common sense will have to prevail.

We are, after all, the spiritual daughters of Rebecca, who was, in my opinion, the strongest and most outspoken of the Matriarchs. And when you review the reported lives and actions of the Patriarchs and the Matriarchs, the women win every step of the way.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/11/women-praying-western-wall-_n_3063418.html

http://www.jpost.com/National-News/Police-arrest-5-women-at-Western-Wall-for-wearing-tallitot-309436


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well stated. Another example of if you dare disagree with them they turn nasty. Wasn't it so sanctimonious and grandiose of her to answer you because she deemed you polite and worthy of her response? They lie so much they do not know the truth anymore. They run around like chickens with their heads cut off.................kind of like Pelosi did on the Senate Floor the other day. Maybe along with worrying that Obama allowed Ebola in our country instead of treating it at the source he put all Americans in danger. He has potentially given Americans a death sentence if a 'smidgen' of the virus escapes. It was done so he could take stage, and run from his failures on Foreign Policy, Benghazi, IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, infectious illegal alien coming into our country, increased inflation with out the increase of incomes..........


OMG, now Obama brought Ebola to the US. He should have left those Americans in terrible conditions in Africa, right? I think he was acting like a Christian trying to do he right thing for them. And what would the Christian thing be for the child-refugees at the border? Please, try to see how other people think. Make some viable suggestions instead of spouting negativity all the time. You're exhibiting hatred, pure and simple. And if you don't think so, maybe you aren't the best judge of your own words. It's not even a question of Christianity, but morality. I just use the word "Christian" because that's what you profess to be. And you never recognize nastiness in Your own diatribes, just in the words of "the nasty people."


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess I missed something, did President Obama send Air Force One over to Liberia to pick these humanitarians home to the US?



cookiequeen said:


> OMG, now Obama brought Ebola to the US. He should have left those Americans in terrible conditions in Africa, right? I think he was acting like a Christian trying to do he right thing for them. And what would the Christian thing be for the child-refugees at the border? Please, try to see how other people think. Make some viable suggestions instead of spouting negativity all the time. You're exhibiting hatred, pure and simple. And if you don't think so, maybe you aren't the best judge of your own words. It's not even a question of Christianity, but morality. I just use the word "Christian" because that's what you profess to be. And you never recognize nastiness in Your own diatribes, just in the words of "the nasty people."


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lie much? No Christian acts, speaks or insults and judges others as you do REPEATEDLY.
> 
> I picked no fight, you twice tried to pin blame on me for YOUR walking away from the Church and faith. I asked you about a cracker and even YOU admitted you answered me 'because I was polite.' Since then you have accused me three times of being rude and interrupting you and telling you how to act and speak. Let me know when you make up your mind, please.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think you don't even recognize truth. All of this started because you told NC not to talk to me about Judaism and Christianity. We were doing just fine until you got involved! But you're always looking for a fight! I judge behaviors! You should try it! I have never once blamed YOU for my walking away from the church! I SAID that it was people LIKE you that made me walk away! I have never changed my stance. I SAID that you came on and politely asked a question and I answered. BUT that wasn't the end of the story. You took it upon yourself to attack NC and you showed your true colors.

You only THINK that no Christian responds to me. I converse with several by pm. There were two reasons I quit going on D&P. First, I assumed you'd start up there and I didn't want to bring that crap there. Those ladies seek peace. I'm not looking for conflict. I left LOLL for the same reason. If I were looking for a fight, I know where to find you. But you're the one looking for a fight. The second reason I left was because I thought I'd hurl every time I heard their worship of you! You make me sick!

And lastly, I have never lied to you or anyone else on kp! Have you ever read the Ten Commandments? One of them says (the 8th or 9th depending on your religion), "Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbor". I have spoken nothing but the truth! You just accused me of not believing that the Bible is the word of GOD. Pay attention! Just last night I explained that I believe that the Bible is the LITERAL word of GOD. No one attacked me! You twist my words to suit yourself! My faith is only strengthened.

I challenge every Christian on this site to take a good, hard look at who you really are!!! Your own words tell the story!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> The new pope is Pope Francis, and I'm sure that's the one you meant.


I apologize. I meant Francis -- I think he is a very very fine man. Sorry to those who are Catholic. I am tired tonight - I knew it was Francis. Thanks cookiequeen.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well stated. Another example of if you dare disagree with them they turn nasty. Wasn't it so sanctimonious and grandiose of her to answer you because she deemed you polite and worthy of her response? They lie so much they do not know the truth anymore. They run around like chickens with their heads cut off.................kind of like Pelosi did on the Senate Floor the other day. Maybe along with worrying that Obama allowed Ebola in our country instead of treating it at the source he put all Americans in danger. He has potentially given Americans a death sentence if a 'smidgen' of the virus escapes. It was done so he could take stage, and run from his failures on Foreign Policy, Benghazi, IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, infectious illegal alien coming into our country, increased inflation with out the increase of incomes..........


And what does the one thing have to do with all of the others? I attempt to answer all comments directed at me. This had NOTHING to do with anybody disagreeing with anyone! Go back and read it!

Are you suggesting that I like Pelosi or Obama? That couldn't be further from the truth! I challenge you to show one shred of evidence to the contrary! Or that I want Ebola to be released? Or any of the other unrelated stuff you crammed into your post?

I think you just wanted to show kpg support by piggybacking on her comment. Unfortunately, your comments have absolutely nothing to do with the subject at hand.

My challenge goes to you, too! Read it!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I would say by the majority if modern Jews in most of the world, but the ultra Orthodox only accept their approved conversion, and I think in Israel they still prevail. There is quite a rigid perspective there.
> 
> I have two friends who were converted in the Conservative manner who are good women, good wives, good mothers, and everything I would want as a daughter in law if they were mine (they are each of an age that they could have been if I had sons for them to marry). In Orthodox circles they would not be considered Jews. I have a problem with that. They each have terrific children and lovely husbands. One woman's younger daughter was bas mitzvah in Israel. But the ultra Orthodox do not recognize bas mitzvah or accept women being active in the service.
> 
> ...


I think that most Protestant denominations accept woman into the ministry, priesthood or whatever each denomination calls it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am not narrow minded, rigid or unkind like yourself.
> 
> You accept them as a child of God. But that does not mean you accept their behavior. Nothing different than a Father loving his son and still punishing him for wrecking the car. Love means sometimes you need to reprimand or even punish.
> 
> I decided not to answer your nastiness. You don't know anything about me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Time out Green Bay......
> 
> First of all I will say that I doubt that you don't go to church because of people 'like her'.  I am sure that somewhere in this great country of a multitude of different churches you could find one to satisfy your need for spirituality. So if you choose not to go to church, fine, just please don't blame other people.
> 
> And Jesus was not always peaceful and even tempered. He was angry many times. Don't think you believe table tossing is Christian. But sometimes people, like myself, are just so tired of the labeling. When you disagree with people you call them unChristian because they disagree with you. Many of your political ilk throw around the word racism over ad over again. Many say others are anti-Semitic because they disagree with someone over Judaism. Many say that we are haters because we disagree with them. Don't you see how all this name calling and labeling is so watered down that it means nothing? And that saddens me, because there are people that are true racists, anti-Semitics, homophobes, and just truly evil but since those terms are used so frequently that they are useless.


Nebraska's "political ilk" is more like you than like me. She has often declared herself to be a conservative.

Further, nobody was called an anti-Semite simply because she disagreed with someone over Judaism. It was because she stated outright that Jews were White Supremacists (who are actually tied to neo-Nazis).

You, on the other hand, tend to refer to the people you disagree with by pejorative names that often have nothing to do with anything they've said, let alone believe. So maybe you ought to examine your own name-calling before telling others to do so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, LTL. You are none of the things she said of you.


You are everything that is said of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It is my understanding that Jewish heritage is carried down on the mother's side? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


That's true now, but in biblical times it was the father who was important, and all those "begats" were begat in their fathers' names. That doesn't mean that CB's list is correct, only that she copied it from someone who wanted people to believe it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm beginning to think you don't even recognize truth. All of this started because you told NC not to talk to me about Judaism and Christianity.


Nice, KFN, you couldn't even get out ONE sentence without judging me and insulting me AGAIN. You couldn't get through TWO sentences without telling another ABSOLUTE LIE.

For the *final* time, I told NC to PLEASE not talk about Matzoh and Manna and how those two breads are mentioned in the Bible and how God used and gave them and the symbolism they represent to Christians. I said Manna isn't on the Communion Table.

I POLITELY made my request to NC who was explaining whatever she was talking about, but it was NC who brought up Manna. I SUGGESTED her words could confuse * readers * particularly because she is not a Christian and IMO doesn't understand what Christians believe. I NEVER told NC not to talk to *you * (I said READERS) and I NEVER mentioned for NC to not talk to you about Judaism or Christianity.

I'm not going to read another word of your post below (now deleted) because I KNOW it must contain more of your lies and judgements and insults of me. I am now going to judge you _not worthy_ of my precious time.

BTW: Don't take my word for it, go back and READ my exact words, they're all archived (as are yours).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Oh, I could never... I am MUCH too shy... and modest, of course.


Of course.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I still think that cat is dysmorphic


You needn't be insulting just because you don't like cats! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not quite doing the Cha Cha. Maybe St. Vitus' Dance?


Maybe the Hustle? or the Frug?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Or maybe a Kardashian who has had too much photoshopping.


This is downright cruel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Thank you.
> I've tried feverfew, but not butterbur. I take magnesium and COQ10, too. This headache is a little different. It's more to do with allergies because I sound awful, my eyes are red, and my nose won't stop itching.


And you have the nerve to make fun of my dancing cat? Bah.

BTW, the ad that appeared under your message was about "Butterbur and Migraines." They're very fast.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nice, KFN, you couldn't even get out ONE sentence without judging me and insulting me AGAIN. You couldn't get through TWO sentences without telling another ABSOLUTE LIE.
> 
> For the *final* time, I told NC to PLEASE not talk about Matzoh and Manna and how those two breads are mentioned in the Bible and how God used and gave them and the symbolism they represent to Christians. I said Manna isn't on the Communion Table.
> 
> ...


 removed my post


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think he ran out of his epilepsy medicine. Poor thing to be so abused by withholding his meds.


Maybe he's enjoying his seizure.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The two of you try to keep convincing each other of how wonderful you each are. You are a fan club of two.
> 
> If others were as bluntly unkind to you as you each are to others, your heads would be exploding with indignation. Oh, they already are, despite your not being treated as rudely as you treat others.
> 
> Are you this unpleasant in face to face relationships with people with whom you disagree?


----------
No - it doesn't take any courage to attack, belittle and lie about someone who can't see your face. easy to hide on the computer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Its all so confusing. So, are converts considered real Jews?


It depends on who's doing the considering and who performed the conversion.

There are no simple answers here, and no one opinion.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And you have the nerve to make fun of my dancing cat? Bah.
> 
> BTW, the ad that appeared under your message was about "Butterbur and Migraines." They're very fast.


They sure are, I called up a YouTube video to be sure that I got my replacement belt on just right and the next thing I know... Hoover ads. Suck this up.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It depends on who's doing the considering and who performed the conversion.
> 
> There are no simple answers here, and no one opinion.


Same thing with most, the Catholic church does a wink and nod for some families that are divorced and married again. Other families the Holy See excommunicates, quick and clean. In Europe, the homosexuality of priests is fairly open, not approved, but open. 
Here? They seem to prefer child abuse.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well stated. Another example of if you dare disagree with them they turn nasty. Wasn't it so sanctimonious and grandiose of her to answer you because she deemed you polite and worthy of her response? They lie so much they do not know the truth anymore. They run around like chickens with their heads cut off.................kind of like Pelosi did on the Senate Floor the other day. Maybe along with worrying that Obama allowed Ebola in our country instead of treating it at the source he put all Americans in danger. He has potentially given Americans a death sentence if a 'smidgen' of the virus escapes. It was done so he could take stage, and run from his failures on Foreign Policy, Benghazi, IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, infectious illegal alien coming into our country, increased inflation with out the increase of incomes..........


You're so obsessed that you managed to take an argument between two people on KP and turn it into the destruction of the United States by two or three Democrats?

And in case you haven't seen a newspaper recently, a Republican majority committee of Congress determined that nothing wrong had been done at Benghazi (just as the IRS had done nothing wrong specifically to Republicans but were equally hard on Democrats).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Pelosi on the Senate floor?


Compared to all the other crap, that's an insignificant detail.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're so obsessed that you managed to take an argument between two people on KP and turn it into the destruction of the United States by two or three Democrats?
> 
> And in case you haven't seen a newspaper recently, a Republican majority committee of Congress determined that nothing wrong had been done at Benghazi (just as the IRS had done nothing wrong specifically to Republicans but were equally hard on Democrats).


After the story I read earlier today as far as I am concerned all of the tax exempt status should be pulled. Did you see this one?

http://usmarines.einnews.com/article__detail/217142871?lcode=uPyDj4Bqs78idDN3ctsBWg%3D%3D


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Compared to all the other crap, that's an insignificant detail.


I think it demonstrates someone's lack of ability to deal in reality.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I guess I missed something, did President Obama send Air Force One over to Liberia to pick these humanitarians home to the US?


I think so. At taxpayers' expense. And those humanitarians probably aren't even covered by Obamacare, so there's another expense. He's going to bankrupt us all, you mark my words.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nice, KFN, you couldn't even get out ONE sentence without judging me and insulting me AGAIN. You couldn't get through TWO sentences without telling another ABSOLUTE LIE.
> 
> For the *final* time, I told NC to PLEASE not talk about Matzoh and Manna and how those two breads are mentioned in the Bible and how God used and gave them and the symbolism they represent to Christians. I said Manna isn't on the Communion Table.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and split hairs. I may not have quoted the conversation word for word, but I did not misrepresent it. You inserted yourself into OUR conversation and verbally attacked NC. If you don't consider your words a verbal attack, ask NC how she felt. Both of us took it as such. So, keep your "exact words".

Why don't you just go away! You pour sweetness all over D&D and then you come over here to puke out all of your bitterness. Just go away!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> KFN - I wouldn't give her the satisfaction. She is baiting you and everyone else. Hard to not answer, I am slowly learning. She loves it when we answer.


Don't care!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"those who won't challenge you on your faith beliefs."

KPG - why should anyone be challenged on their beliefs?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Same thing with most, the Catholic church does a wink and nod for some families that are divorced and married again. Other families the Holy See excommunicates, quick and clean. In Europe, the homosexuality of priests is fairly open, not approved, but open.
> Here? They seem to prefer child abuse.


Are you implying that there's no one whose holiness we can count on? What a cynic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> After the story I read earlier today as far as I am concerned all of the tax exempt status should be pulled. Did you see this one?
> 
> http://usmarines.einnews.com/article__detail/217142871?lcode=uPyDj4Bqs78idDN3ctsBWg%3D%3D


I hadn't seen it, but I have now, thanks to you. What piggishness.

There were some good comments, but I just pulled this one: "You see, baggers THESE are the type of "charitable" rightwing organizations the IRS are supposed to prevent from getting 501(c)(4) status. Now, because of rightwing over the top attacks, more of these scummy scams will get status as the IRS doesn't want the hassle of dealing with idiot Republican congresspeople."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I think it demonstrates someone's lack of ability to deal in reality.


That entire tirade did the job.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "those who won't challenge you on your faith beliefs."
> 
> KPG - why should anyone be challenged on their beliefs?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Both Joseph and Mary were decedents of David. Joseph through David's son Solomon, and Mary through David's son Nathan. Since Jesus was the natural son of Mary, the prophecy was fulfilled that Jesus would come from the house of David.


I hope you meant "descendants." Decedents are dead (deceased) people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Don't care!


I know, sometimes I feel that way too. She is something else.

How are things going with you? well, I hope


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you meant "descendants." Decedents are dead (deceased) people.


That sort of makes Mrs. Somma's comment more thrilling.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you meant "descendants." Decedents are dead (deceased) people.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> That sort of makes Mrs. Somma's comment more thrilling.


You're right. Maybe I ought to give it a ghost smiley.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're right. Maybe I ought to give it a ghost smiley.


Of course you must. I adore ghosts. Bring 'em on.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Holy moly, I take most of the day off from KP, come back and find out the President is responsible for the spread of Ebola and discussions about Judaism should be segregated to its own thread, what else did I miss? The second coming of Christ?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I know, sometimes I feel that way too. She is something else.
> 
> How are things going with you? well, I hope


Going well! Last night our son and dil invited us to dinner. Mason, who's almost three wanted me to play a video game with him. He doesn't really know how to play, but then neither do I. He told me to just push the "triangle button". I did. But when I was accidentally winning he started yelling, " Grandma, stop!". It was hilarious! Then Blake(7) took my controller and that was it! Maybe Mason can practice when Blake goes back to school next week.

Tomorrow, my other dil is coming over with Max and then Thursday night, I get to watch Mason during Blake's "meet your teacher night". I love spending time with " my boys". Friday, were going out to western Nebraska for my oldest son's wedding. So that'll be fun. Life is good!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Holy moly, I take most of the day off from KP, come back and find out the President is responsible for the spread of Ebola and discussions about Judaism should be segregated to its own thread, what else did I miss? The second coming of Christ?


I'm one of your "political ilk".


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm one of your "political ilk".


Only if you are a moderate, my friend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Holy moly, I take most of the day off from KP, come back and find out the President is responsible for the spread of Ebola and discussions about Judaism should be segregated to its own thread, what else did I miss? The second coming of Christ?


Tune in again next week, same Bat-time, same Bat-channel.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Tune in again next week, same Bat-time, same Bat-channel.


 :shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Of course you must. I adore ghosts. Bring 'em on.


Nah. I'll do it if Joey asks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> _The medical evacuations were arranged by the faith-based humanitarian group Samaritan's Purse, but are being facilitated by the State Department and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention._
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/plane-en-route-to-rescue-americans-with-ebola-171609039.html


Then it wasn't Obama who brought ebola into this country? It was a faith-based group? Someone ought to tell LTL.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Then it wasn't Obama who brought ebola into this country? It was a faith-based group? Someone ought to tell LTL.


You really think LTL will listen, even if comes from one of her pals?? LTL is on a roll with her latest, I doubt even a pal could bring her back to reality.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You really think LTL will listen, even if comes from one of her pals?? LTL is on a roll with her latest, I doubt even a pal could bring her back to reality.


Do I think she'll listen? No. But I'm hoping that little by little, bits of reality get through her shell. Call me a cock-eyed optimist.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It did not mention the type of tax exempt organization in the Article. Where did you find your statement? There are more than one type of charitable organizations.


I found it among the comments to the article.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I guess they are dead now


I won't even attempt figure this one out....just sitting here scratching my head and giggling.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

thank you Joey for the info. I think it only makes sense that the CDC would have a plane equipped to handle such a situation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> More info It sounds like the plane was owned by the CDC.
> 
> _CNN reported that the CDC jet took off on Thursday to collect the victims.
> 
> ...


What are you complaining about? These people were two SAINTS who volunteered to help in West Africa. Are you suggesting it was wrong to bring them home to receive better health care? Confused.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you meant "descendants." Decedents are dead (deceased) people.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Granted joey provided you with the setup, but you made the best of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps that might be the perfect punctuation.



Poor Purl said:


> You're right. Maybe I ought to give it a ghost smiley.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Tune in again next week, same Bat-time, same Bat-channel.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do I think she'll listen? No. But I'm hoping that little by little, bits of reality get through her shell. Call me a cock-eyed optimist.


You are a cock-eyed optimist. Never will happen. IMHO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They just don't want to waste 'their' money on saving volunteers 'stupid' enough to go to Africa.

Their opinion; not ours.



SQM said:


> What are you complaining about? These people were two SAINTS who volunteered to help in West Africa. Are you suggesting it was wrong to bring them home to receive better health care? Confused.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> They just don't want to waste 'their' money on saving volunteers 'stupid' enough to go to Africa.
> 
> Their opinion; not ours.


Where did you read that or is it just an inference?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Bats for the batty.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> OMG, now Obama brought Ebola to the US. He should have left those Americans in terrible conditions in Africa, right? I think he was acting like a Christian trying to do he right thing for them. And what would the Christian thing be for the child-refugees at the border? Please, try to see how other people think. Make some viable suggestions instead of spouting negativity all the time. You're exhibiting hatred, pure and simple. And if you don't think so, maybe you aren't the best judge of your own words. It's not even a question of Christianity, but morality. I just use the word "Christian" because that's what you profess to be. And you never recognize nastiness in Your own diatribes, just in the words of "the nasty people."


YES

There was ABSOLUTELY NO REASON other than for political gains to bring them here. If he wanted to try an experimental cocktail on them, send it down there at that point they were not terminal. And if he cared so much why doesn't his HSA allow children to have a partial lung transplant when they are terminal? Why aren't terminal cancer patients not allowed to try experimental drugs? These people are not contagious, they are dying, why don't they mean anything? Reason.....no political gain.

These people chose to go there and be of service to people, and I can not even try to imagine what love of God and humanity they have. But they also went knowing the consequences.

That virus should never have been brought into this country. Think if one microbe escaped, it would cause an epidemic in this country. Keep it at it's source, treat it, and not purposefully transport it to a continent that it has never infected.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I guess I missed something, did President Obama send Air Force One over to Liberia to pick these humanitarians home to the US?


Not Air Force One, but he sent two planes, two special ambulances, shut down traffic, and exposed a hospital and Atlanta to the virus. Great use of tax dollars. When all of this could have been done on site at less money, less risk and hopefully the same results


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You are everything that is said of you.


I thought you said you weren't going to answer me, and that was only two comments ago. Can't help yourself can you? That is okay, it is late in the day when you wrote this.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> LTL -- Do you believe that being a Christians means you accept others, and treat everyone with kindness. Or does the Church give you permission to be narrow, rigid and unkind?
> 
> I know that Pope Benedict is a very kind and loving Pope, and is very much open to acceptance and believes that true Christianity means Love one another -- and do unto others as ye would have them do unto you. I understand you are a Catholic? Do you agree with him? Or is it okay to be the judge of whether someone is worthwhile yourself.


It's Pope Francis currently.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you implying that there's no one whose holiness we can count on? What a cynic.


There seems to be one here we can count on to claim a holy aspect.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think so. At taxpayers' expense. And those humanitarians probably aren't even covered by Obamacare, so there's another expense. He's going to bankrupt us all, you mark my words.


That is the goal of those socialist, marxist, totaltarian, facist, mainstream capitalists, isn't it?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is downright cruel.


To the cat?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Holy moly, I take most of the day off from KP, come back and find out the President is responsible for the spread of Ebola and discussions about Judaism should be segregated to its own thread, what else did I miss? The second coming of Christ?


Is anybody channeling Stephen King and writing some of these posts. Read "The Stand". Ah-choo! Oops!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> They just don't want to waste 'their' money on saving volunteers 'stupid' enough to go to Africa.
> 
> Their opinion; not ours.


My neighbor, the second daughter, and two friends went on a church mission to Central America with a group a couple of years ago to help set up a system for clean drinking water and to teach sanitary food preparation. Our sweet Emily came home with Dengue Fever. She was treated successfully here at home. She is not 'stupid', just a humanitarian who wants to help people help themselves.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I thought you said you weren't going to answer me, and that was only two comments ago. Can't help yourself can you? That is okay, it is late in the day when you wrote this.


I stand by my comment, though it was made to KGP. I just realized that I made a mistake thinking you were replying to me and not her.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> To the cat?


To those of us who have to watch it.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Is anybody channeling Stephen King and writing some of these posts. Read "The Stand". Ah-choo! Oops!


I LOVED that book.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I apologize. I meant Francis -- I think he is a very very fine man. Sorry to those who are Catholic. I am tired tonight - I knew it was Francis. Thanks cookiequeen.


Oh, how do you admire someone so much and not know his name? He has been Pope for over a year. He is not a congressman/woman that you get mixed up with someone else. Maybe since Obama has as dismal of foreign policy record as Carter we should call him Jimmy Obama, just a simple name mix up. I mean they are both Democratic presidents that are failures of foreign policy. Good grief Carter wants to recognize Hamas with the same standing as Israel. What a bunch of idiots


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> "those who won't challenge you on your faith beliefs."
> 
> why should anyone be challenged on their beliefs?


Best question of the day... 3 free trips to links and resources for you.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> My neighbor, the second daughter, and two friends went on a church mission to Central America with a group a couple of years ago to help set up a system for clean drinking water and to teach sanitary food preparation. Our sweet Emily came home with Dengue Fever. She was treated successfully here at home. She is not 'stupid', just a humanitarian who wants to help people help themselves.


I bet she wasn't lucky enough to have the POTUS cause it personally.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> "those who won't challenge you on your faith beliefs."
> 
> KPG - why should anyone be challenged on their beliefs?


Well, in this instance, KFN was preaching to the choir, and the choir all knows, follows and sings a different tune.

There can be many reasons why, but I've kept it simple for now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm reminded with the talk of Jesus' being from the line of David:

Psalm 139:13-16

which tells how God had formed David in his mother's womb:

_For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb. I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well. My frame was not hidden from you when I was made in the secret place, when I was woven together in the depths of the earth. Your eyes saw my unformed body; all the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be._

I wonder how God feels when one has an abortion and rips apart what God had so masterfully and carefully planned and knitted together in the womb.

We all understand what it is to tear apart our own knitting projects. Imagine how our Heavenly Father feels when He sees his work (a miracle) torn to pieces, killed or left to die on the operating table or in a toilet or such.

Then, the one who did the dreadful thing, denies His existence and doesn't ask for His mercy and forgiveness.

BTW: don't miss the fact that God can KNIT and we are all WIP! :-D Yet, we are each one of God's miracles and not some blob without life or purpose; every one of our days are ordained even before they came to be!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> There seems to be one here we can count on to claim a holy aspect.


Well, yes, as long as those do-gooders keep their germs out of her country. She's all heart, which is made of stone, just like her rigid personality (and possibly body, too).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> BTW: don't miss the fact that God can KNIT and we are all WIP! :-D


Now, this is clever. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That is the goal of those socialist, marxist, totaltarian, facist, mainstream capitalists, isn't it?


Of course. Why do we need a tyrant in the White House? Who else could keep those socialist capitalists in line?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> To the cat?


Yes. Hath not a Cat eyes? If you prick them, do they not bleed? And if you wrong them, do they not revenge?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, yes, as long as those do-gooders keep their germs out of her country. She's all heart, which is made of stone, just like her rigid personality (and possibly body, too).


I think someone told me that stick is handcrafted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> To those of us who have to watch it.


You don't _have_ to watch it. You can treat it like one of those things Joey posts.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Now, this is clever. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sure, but She should have done a bit more frogging, don't you think?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh, how do you admire someone so much and not know his name? He has been Pope for over a year. He is not a congressman/woman that you get mixed up with someone else. Maybe since Obama has as dismal of foreign policy record as Carter we should call him Jimmy Obama, just a simple name mix up. I mean they are both Democratic presidents that are failures of foreign policy. Good grief Carter wants to recognize Hamas with the same standing as Israel. What a bunch of idiots


You've never told us what you think of Pope Francis, even though you've been asked many times. Well, other than knowing what name he goes by, what do you think of his ideas?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You don't _have_ to watch it. You can treat it like one of those things Joey posts.


LIke this?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I wasn't complaining, just giving information. Why is there a need to find something negative?


I, for one, was grateful for the information. I know you weren't complaining. I suspect your message was confused with someone else's.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I think someone told me that stick is handcrafted.


Carved in stone?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Sure, but She should have done a bit more frogging, don't you think?


I've never questioned what any creator has decided to do with her own creation. I've either bought it or not bought it. In this case, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> LIke this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> LIke this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Inference/ smart remark.



SQM said:


> Where did you read that or is it just an inference?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> They just don't want to waste 'their' money on saving volunteers 'stupid' enough to go to Africa.
> 
> Their opinion; not ours.


WRONG again

Spend the money and send the 'vaccine' down there where the disease is located. Bringing them to this country to give them a vaccine cocktail is irresponsible and dangerous. If it was to work, it would work there.

And again I ask where the outrage is for Americans with terminal illnesses not allowed to have experimental drugs because it is not FDA approved I doubt this medicine is approved. Why did that little girl's family have to go to court to get her a portion of her lung to save her life? Because it did not help Jimmy Obama's political agenda and put him in the limelight. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You've never told us what you think of Pope Francis, even though you've been asked many times. Well, other than knowing what name he goes by, what do you think of his ideas?


Don't know but at least the Pope gets his rightful title.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG again
> 
> Spend the money and send the 'vaccine' down there where the disease is located. Bringing them to this country to give them a vaccine cocktail is irresponsible and dangerous. If it was to work, it would work there.
> 
> And again I ask where the outrage is for Americans with terminal illnesses not allowed to have experimental drugs because it is not FDA approved I doubt this medicine is approved. Why did that little girl's family have to go to court to get her a portion of her lung to save her life? Because it did not help Jimmy Obama's political agenda and put him in the limelight. Nothing more, nothing less


Hi Lakes,

The vaccine would be a great idea if it existed. And dying americans are given experimental drugs - that is how the FDA decides to approve or not. Is Jimmy Obama similar to Adolf Bush?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh, how do you admire someone so much and not know his name? He has been Pope for over a year. He is not a congressman/woman that you get mixed up with someone else. Maybe since Obama has as dismal of foreign policy record as Carter we should call him Jimmy Obama, just a simple name mix up. I mean they are both Democratic presidents that are failures of foreign policy. Good grief Carter wants to recognize Hamas with the same standing as Israel. What a bunch of idiots


I wondered how long it would take you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought you said you weren't going to answer me, and that was only two comments ago. Can't help yourself can you? That is okay, it is late in the day when you wrote this.


She can't help herself, she insults all of 'us' and gets mostly everything wrong all the time. She is very bitter and confused. Best to leave her be.

BTW: her insult was meant for me, not you, * this time *! 

Don't worry, you're probably up next.

=======
Oh, geez, I have to edit, the great one has already hit LTL (above), and I hadn't yet read it.

Me next - *and* proven correct! :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Could it be that it is a valuable learning experience for our facilities to prove that they are ready to confront a dangerous contagious outbreak while extending life-saving services to two selfless souls who contracted the disease while trying to help in primitive circumstances? God bless. Or not.



lovethelake said:


> Not Air Force One, but he sent two planes, two special ambulances, shut down traffic, and exposed a hospital and Atlanta to the virus. Great use of tax dollars. When all of this could have been done on site at less money, less risk and hopefully the same results


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She can't help herself, she insults all of us and gets mostly everything wrong all the time. She is very bitter and confused. Best to leave her be.
> 
> BTW: her insult was meant for me, not you, * this time *!
> 
> Don't worry, you're probably up next.


So Lakes seems as mixed up as any of us here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> So Lakes seems as mixed up as any of us here.


Nope - she already corrected herself, why don't you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They make the world a better place.



MarilynKnits said:


> My neighbor, the second daughter, and two friends went on a church mission to Central America with a group a couple of years ago to help set up a system for clean drinking water and to teach sanitary food preparation. Our sweet Emily came home with Dengue Fever. She was treated successfully here at home. She is not 'stupid', just a humanitarian who wants to help people help themselves.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - she already corrected herself, why don't you.


What mistake did I make?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Inference/ smart remark.


You've _never_ made a smart remark, and haven't now, either. Go back to bed, Snoozi.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes. Hath not a Cat eyes? If you prick them, do they not bleed? And if you wrong them, do they not revenge?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I think someone told me that stick is handcrafted.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG again
> 
> Spend the money and send the 'vaccine' down there where the disease is located. Bringing them to this country to give them a vaccine cocktail is irresponsible and dangerous. If it was to work, it would work there.
> 
> And again I ask where the outrage is for Americans with terminal illnesses not allowed to have experimental drugs because it is not FDA approved I doubt this medicine is approved. Why did that little girl's family have to go to court to get her a portion of her lung to save her life? Because it did not help Jimmy Obama's political agenda and put him in the limelight. Nothing more, nothing less


Jimmy Obama :XD: :XD: :XD:

The real Jimmy is ecstatic that his title of "The Worst President Ever" has been bestowed upon Obama!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Second.



SQM said:


> One of my super all-time favorites. I nominate Anon as our official DJ. She always finds the best music. Anyone second?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about stem cell research?



lovethelake said:


> WRONG again
> 
> Spend the money and send the 'vaccine' down there where the disease is located. Bringing them to this country to give them a vaccine cocktail is irresponsible and dangerous. If it was to work, it would work there.
> 
> And again I ask where the outrage is for Americans with terminal illnesses not allowed to have experimental drugs because it is not FDA approved I doubt this medicine is approved. Why did that little girl's family have to go to court to get her a portion of her lung to save her life? Because it did not help Jimmy Obama's political agenda and put him in the limelight. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You've _never_ made a smart remark, and haven't now, either. Go back to bed, Snoozi.


Sounds like our KPG has not gotten schtupped in a while. Volunteers???????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> The vaccine would be a great idea if it existed. And dying americans are given experimental drugs - that is how the FDA decides to approve or not. Is Jimmy Obama similar to Adolf Bush?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Invisible to me. No hope of redemption.



SQM said:


> Sounds like our KPG has not gotten schtupped in a while. Volunteers???????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> What mistake did I make?


Well, for one, hanging with the wrong peeps.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sounds like our KPG has not gotten schtupped in a while. Volunteers???????


Nice SQM; sounds like you, not me.

Besides, I'm not cheap or easy or vulgar or divorced or without a spouse who I love in my life.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, for one, hanging with the wrong peeps.


With whom should I hang?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> The vaccine would be a great idea if it existed. And dying americans are given experimental drugs - that is how the FDA decides to approve or not. Is Jimmy Obama similar to Adolf Bush?


Well here is some good news for the day - the Ebola patients are improving.

Info about the serum they were given and they were given some doses in Africa before being transferred to the US. "The World Health Organization says it was not involved in the decision to treat Brantly and Writebol. Both patients had to give consent to receive the drug knowing it had never been tested in humans before.

The process by which the medication was made available to the American patients may have fallen under the U.S. Food and Drug Administration's "compassionate use" regulation, which allows access to investigational drugs outside clinical trials."

"Ebola doesn't spread through the air or water. The disease spreads through contact with infected organs and bodily fluids such as blood, saliva and urine.

Historically, the odds have not been good. Previous Ebola outbreaks have had a fatality rate of 90%, but the current outbreak in West Africa has a rate of about 60%, perhaps because of early treatment."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> With whom should I hang?


From the looks of things, you've already made your decision.

I told you before get down from the canopy and your feet on solid ground and some oxygen to your head; you didn't listen and are still out there swinging in the wind.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> With whom should I hang?


You can hang with me, SQM. Pandas like wombats!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> Could it be that it is a valuable learning experience for our facilities to prove that they are ready to confront a dangerous contagious outbreak while extending life-saving services to two selfless souls who contracted the disease while trying to help in primitive circumstances? God bless. Or not.


No matter, the silly allegations are just that. 
Reliable reports are that each of the organizations involved have spent upwards of a million dollars to transport and care for these humanitarians.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nice SQM; sounds like you, not me.
> 
> Besides, I'm not cheap or easy or vulgar or divorced or without a spouse who I love in my life.


I am glad you have a spouse. She must be a great person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess we've learned something. Bravo.



GWPlver said:


> Well here is some good news for the day - the Ebola patients are improving.
> 
> Info about the serum they were given and they were given some doses in Africa before being transferred to the US. "The World Health Organization says it was not involved in the decision to treat Brantly and Writebol. Both patients had to give consent to receive the drug knowing it had never been tested in humans before.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> No matter, the silly allegations are just that.
> Reliable reports are that each of the organizations involved have spent upwards of a million dollars to transport and care for these humanitarians.


You're not reliable; the figure is a combined $400,000 for the transport and the care $ are not yet able to be determined.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am glad you have a spouse. She must be a great person.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I wanted to come to your defense, but I am trying desperately to ignore he-who-must-not-be-named.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> You can hang with me, SQM. Pandas like wombats!


But do they like sloths?

Thanks. You are ever so cute so yes, you can climb to my canopy to meet formally. I will choose for us a bamboo tree to snooze in.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

The source that I read said that the reason that the drug was given before the patients left Africa was to avoid FDA oversight.
The woman was responsible for ensuring hygiene as people who were in direct contact with the people being treated in Liberia were entering and exiting the care area. 
Just a guess, I think she knew the risks. What a loving person to do that for others. 
Meanwhile people who have nothing to worry about other than their anxiety disorders get all panicky.



GWPlver said:


> Well here is some good news for the day - the Ebola patients are improving.
> 
> Info about the serum they were given and they were given some doses in Africa before being transferred to the US. "The World Health Organization says it was not involved in the decision to treat Brantly and Writebol. Both patients had to give consent to receive the drug knowing it had never been tested in humans before.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am glad you have a spouse. She must be a great person.


Wow, SQM, first typo I've seen from you I believe. You've slipped; get a better hold of yourself.

Here is a thought I JUST received from my fantastic spouse today by e-mail: (HE's brilliant)

_"Remember when Nancy Pelosi was talking about the illegal immigrant children coming to America, and she stated that Jesus would be interested in helping them? That may be true, although Jesus would probably helped them with a miracle, sending them safely back to their home country to be with their families, feeding them miraculously along the way.

Congress, and especially the Democrats, cant perform miracles and even Jesus himself couldnt turn Nancy Pelosi into an intelligent human being."_


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> But do they like sloths?
> 
> Thanks. You are ever so cute so yes, you can climb to my canopy to meet formally. I will choose for us a bamboo tree to snooze in.


Lovely, we like sloths ever so much!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> The source that I read said that the reason that the drug was given before the patients left Africa was to avoid FDA oversight.
> The woman was responsible for ensuring hygiene as people who were in direct contact with the people being treated in Liberia were entering and exiting the care area.
> Just a guess, I think she knew the risks. What a loving person to do that for others.
> Meanwhile people who have nothing to worry about other than their anxiety disorders get all panicky.


So, the sky is not falling and the world ending? Whew....good to know. I can now enjoy the day.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you think Solow would join us in the ghetto? No, she wants us to leave so she can forget who she is.


I can't help repeating what I said on page 97.
"Would that be a separate but equal thread? Keep in mind that, in spite of joeysomma's original intention, this topic has done quite a bit of wandering into all kinds of conversations that aren't about abortion."

Let me add, for maximum identification and to emphasis the negative reasons for the creation of an-all-things-Jewish topic, perhaps the topic should be called "The Warsaw Ghetto".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I can't help repeating what I said on page 97.
> "Would that be a separate but equal thread? Keep in mind that, in spite of joeysomma's original intention, this topic has done quite a bit of wandering into all kinds of conversations that aren't about abortion."
> 
> Let me add, for maximum identification and to emphasis the negative reasons for the creation of an-all-things-Jewish topic, perhaps the topic should be called "The Warsaw Ghetto".


You must have gotten up early today. You're wide awake and very funny.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> So, the sky is not falling and the world ending? Whew....good to know. I can now enjoy the day.


It may fall tomorrow, one never knows. 
If it does I am hoping that I miss it in a drug induced haze.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks as though Samaritan's Purse paid for the Ebola patients to be transported to the U.S. Good for them for taking care of their people.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I can't help repeating what I said on page 97.
> "Would that be a separate but equal thread? Keep in mind that, in spite of joeysomma's original intention, this topic has done quite a bit of wandering into all kinds of conversations that aren't about abortion."
> 
> Let me add, for maximum identification and to emphasis the negative reasons for the creation of an-all-things-Jewish topic, perhaps the topic should be called "The Warsaw Ghetto".


So, did we resolve the Matzoh versus Manna issue? I'm just curious.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I can't help repeating what I said on page 97.
> "Would that be a separate but equal thread? Keep in mind that, in spite of joeysomma's original intention, this topic has done quite a bit of wandering into all kinds of conversations that aren't about abortion."
> 
> Let me add, for maximum identification and to emphasis the negative reasons for the creation of an-all-things-Jewish topic, perhaps the topic should be called "The Warsaw Ghetto".


I like the morphing of threads, if they didn't morph they would die. Sometimes a thread will appear to die and then be resurrected in a bit. It is interesting to watch. 
In the mean time a new "war" has been declared. 
The poor, beleaguered, white folks who can't do anything, can't find jobs, can't move out of the poorest neighborhoods, can't get their kids into decent public schools... war has been declared on THEM! 
You will never guess what evil person this is being blamed on. Or maybe you will... 
Of course, as is so often the case, the comments in the Breitbart piece are so very entertaining.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2014/08/04/rep-mo-brooks-talks-war-on-whites-as-the-gop-loses-the-battle-for-votes/
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/08/05/GOP-Rep-Doubles-Down-on-War-on-Whites-Discrimination-Against-Whites-Acceptable


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> So, did we resolve the Matzoh versus Manna issue? I'm just curious.


It seems that what happens around here is that it appears that an issue is resolved until it is shown that it isn't.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

How many of you write replies to something that's really gotten to you and then erase them instead of posting them? I do this a lot to low off steam and it seems to work sometimes.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How many of you write replies to something that's really gotten to you and then erase them instead of posting them? I do this a lot to low off steam and it seems to work sometimes.


Yes, it can be better than actually putting it out there sometimes. There are some people who are just not worth talking to.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> And it ever shall be. Amen.
> You've got me going now.
> 
> Praise God from whom all blessings flow, praise Him all creatures here below. Praise Him Above ye Heavenly Host Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.
> AAAAAAAAAAAMMMMeeennnn


My turn! This is from a somewhat obscure hymnal but a favorite verse of mine.

Lord, let not all my hopes be vain
Create my heart entirely new
Which hypocrites could ne'er attain
Which false apostates never knew


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> So, did we resolve the Matzoh versus Manna issue? I'm just curious.


KPG resolved it to her liking, after snarking at a couple of people. That should satisfy all of us, don't you think?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think so. I didn't read too deeply into it, then skimmed a bit. I will have to get in the mood to really read it.
> 
> My discussion group is doing a true life unsolved murder next session, and we selected the JonBenet Ramsey case. I just read "Perfect Murder, Perfect Town", all 600 pages, and couldn't read another book, albeit fiction, involving a child victim. We have close to a dozen books about the case, and I am reading a second one by a police officer who was in charge. We hope to review the information available and see whether we can figure out who did it. Poor little kid.


In spite of the fact that the parents were the first suspects because that's how the police investigate, I have always believed that the murderer was someone who attended those horrible pageants where little girls are all tarted up and are encouraged to act like sexy adult females, and this person was/is so far above reproach he/she has never been glanced at as the possible murderer. I look forward to hearing about the conclusion your reading group comes to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How many of you write replies to something that's really gotten to you and then erase them instead of posting them? I do this a lot to low off steam and it seems to work sometimes.


I do it often. I get halfway through a reply, then say "the heck with it" and go back to reading. Except I don't say "heck."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My turn! This is from a somewhat obscure hymnal but a favorite verse of mine.
> 
> Lord, let not all my hopes be vain
> Create my heart entirely new
> ...


Is it really obscure? I've see the "Praise God from whom..." line sculpted on fountains. Including little doggy troughs set in the sidewalk.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, SQM, first typo I've seen from you I believe. You've slipped; get a better hold of yourself.
> 
> Here is a thought I JUST received from my fantastic spouse today by e-mail: (HE's brilliant)
> 
> ...


Two peas in a pod


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would anyone be offended? Do people get offended when Christianity is the topic?


Yes, I'm sure some do.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is it really obscure? I've see the "Praise God from whom..." line sculpted on fountains. Including little doggy troughs set in the sidewalk.


The doxology that I posted is not obscure at all, Ms Purl. 
It is one of those little hyms that everyone spouts without giving it a thought, similar to "bless your little heart". 
MIB has used a piece that I am not familiar with.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Two peas in a pod


Or 3, the brilliant husband typoed as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I'm sure some do.


Oh, well, if you're sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This has nothing to do with me? You use it to claim I'm a liar, but it has nothing to do with me? Do you even know what you're saying? It certainly doesn't seem like it.
> 
> Stop bringing it up, and I won't get involved. And the way you people speak about Shirley, it's obvious why she can't stay away the way she'd like to.


That's right. This particular post had to do with SQM venturing off to find said posted PM, nothing more. SQM was not asked to copy the PM post, discuss it, or do anything else with it, if she found it. It was only a yes or no answer.

Your problem is everything has to be about you. My question to SQM was NOT ABOUT YOU. Stop assuming the world revolves around PP - IT DOES NOT.

FYI, Shirley can stay away if she chooses to. The reason she doesn't is because she enjoys the interchange. It's time to stop making excuses for one's behavior, or someone else's behavior.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You must have gotten up early today. You're wide awake and very funny.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, I'm pretty feisty this morning. And very awake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you think Solow would join us in the ghetto? No, she wants us to leave so she can forget who she is.


No, I want you to leave to forget who you are. Please oblige.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> The vaccine would be a great idea if it existed. And dying americans are given experimental drugs - that is how the FDA decides to approve or not. Is Jimmy Obama similar to Adolf Bush?


The vaccine that is in development actually was sent to Africa to administer to the sick Americans, they are not dying, BTW.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, well, if you're sure.


I am sure that some don't understand the difference between prosthelytizing and informing the curious. 
That seems to be the crux of the problem for Evangelists. They don't seem to recognize that boundary between education and overkill.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Good choices. Better than the one who would like to hide this discussion so her friends aren't offended by it.


There you go again with your "untruths". I never said, nor did I imply, hide, I said MOVE to another thread, start a new thread or a controlled forum. In case you don't know, anyone can read any thread on this site, therefore your "discussions" would not be hidden.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right. This particular post had to do with SQM venturing off to find said posted PM, nothing more. SQM was not asked to copy the PM post, discuss it, or do anything else with it, if she found it. It was only a yes or no answer.
> 
> Your problem is everything has to be about you. My question to SQM was NOT ABOUT YOU. Stop assuming the world revolves around PP - IT DOES NOT.
> 
> FYI, Shirley can stay away if she chooses to. The reason she doesn't is because she enjoys the interchange. It's time to stop making excuses for one's behavior, or someone else's behavior.


Everyone should be the star of her own life. It's not a problem. It's sad that there's no reason for the world to revolve around you. Maybe if you did something positive instead of only negative. Nah, you'd always be in the shadow of KPG, so the only way to see you is through your snark.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I want you to leave to forget who you are. Please oblige.


That's not a good reason.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ===============
> Having fun Solo? I realize how my staying was so important to you. I thought you had your politics and your religion to talk about. You sure are interested in whether I am staying or going? Hmm I rather enjoy it that you are so concerned.
> I'll stay as long as I feel like staying and I will leave when I feel like leaving and it will have absolutely nothing to do with you.Soo you go ahead and 'stew' about it as much as it seems to bother you. When you are hassling me it makes my day. I hardly have had anything to do with you and this is at least the 6th or 7th time in the past month you have brought it up that I have been in and out of the threads and how names have you called me?? I have a life too, and my life will be picking up again when I start the workshops again. Then I will pick and choose where I want to be and when I choose to drop in threads besides the workshop threads. Maybe you need some outside interest????NOO?? then it is fine with me if you want to keep bringing up my attendance record for as often as you wish.


Shirley, I'll say this simply. Stay or leave, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley, I'll say this simply. Stay or leave, I don't give a shit.


My solo, your true colors are showing aren't they. Could only hold your anti almost everything remarks until they just came popping out. You could hop in your porta-potty and drive away as you have suggested so many others should go elsewhere. Lucky you could transport your s__t right along with you back home to D&P.
Happy trails :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> What are you complaining about? These people were two SAINTS who volunteered to help in West Africa. Are you suggesting it was wrong to bring them home to receive better health care? Confused.


Wait for it... I agree with you. The Dr. and nurse were given a new drug, that was promising in fighting ebola, before being transported to the US. Both patients showed improvement soon after receiving this drug. Why shouldn't they be taken care of in the US? Most of the doctors that are interviewed by the press are saying it is contagious only if one comes in contact with bodily fluids of an infected person. It's the panic speaking.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wait for it... I agree with you. The Dr. and nurse were given a new drug, that was promising in fighting ebola, before being transported to the US. Both patients showed improvement soon after receiving this drug. Why shouldn't they be taken care of in the US? Most of the doctors that are interviewed by the press are saying it is contagious only if one comes in contact with bodily fluids of an infected person. It's the panic speaking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wondered how long it would take you.


Ahhh shucks, you are thinking of me how nice


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> What about stem cell research?


Because of my religious beliefs, if the stem cells comes from aborted fetuses it is wrong. And not up for discussion


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> WRONG again
> 
> Spend the money and send the 'vaccine' down there where the disease is located. Bringing them to this country to give them a vaccine cocktail is irresponsible and dangerous. If it was to work, it would work there.
> 
> And again I ask where the outrage is for Americans with terminal illnesses not allowed to have experimental drugs because it is not FDA approved I doubt this medicine is approved. Why did that little girl's family have to go to court to get her a portion of her lung to save her life? Because it did not help Jimmy Obama's political agenda and put him in the limelight. Nothing more, nothing less


LTL, the doctor and nurse were given the experimental drug in Africa days before being transported to the US. It improved their conditions considerably while they were in Africa. Ebola is not an airborne disease, one has to contract it through contact with bodily fluids.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I do it often. I get halfway through a reply, then say "the heck with it" and go back to reading. Except I don't say "heck."


I agree, this is something I do every day. I think I am going to add my tuppence worth here but then sanity kicks in and says "let it go through to the keeper, they are only saying that to get a rise out of you, besides someone else will probably say what you wanted to say anyway". But it is a good feeling when we press the delete button rather than the send button, shows we have control, apart from this post, which is just a 'me too' post. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LTL, the doctor and nurse were given the experimental drug in Africa days before being transported to the US. It improved their conditions considerably while they were in Africa. Ebola is not an airborne disease, one has to contract it through contact with bodily fluids.


The Canadian Department of Health disagrees with you. According to them in test using two different animals that were not in physical contact with each one caught Ebola through the air.
http://instigatornews.com/concerns-airborne-transmission-ebola-told/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/08/04/woman-2

This is hilarious. Radical Feminists vs. Transgenders. I especially like how if you were born male and transgendered to female you are in a higher caste level than those born female. Unbelievable, but not shocking


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I can't help repeating what I said on page 97.
> "Would that be a separate but equal thread? Keep in mind that, in spite of joeysomma's original intention, this topic has done quite a bit of wandering into all kinds of conversations that aren't about abortion."
> 
> Let me add, for maximum identification and to emphasis the negative reasons for the creation of an-all-things-Jewish topic, perhaps the topic should be called "The Warsaw Ghetto".


What's the matter SS, don't like being ignored? Have to keep reminding people that you are present?

It doesn't matter how many topics are discussed here. Your side is doing most of the diversion topics, while Joey keeps bringing it back to the original topic. If you (collective) don't want to discuss abortion, then go to another thread where the discussion is to your liking. I seem to remember you quoting Joey's original post a few times. What about all of those "interesting and intelligent" discussions you (collective) were to have on LOLL and POV? Appears they never materialized.

If you want to call it a ghetto thread, by all means do so. Possibly other KP members that are Jewish would like to participate. The only way to find out would be to start a new thread and see what happens. There is no way they will come here.

Then again, that defeats the whole purpose of the discussion to begin with. If any Christian complained that would be a one way ticket to being labeled anti-semite and getting suspended/kicked off from the forum.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> My solo, your true colors are showing aren't they. Could only hold your anti almost everything remarks until they just came popping out. You could hop in your porta-potty and drive away as you have suggested so many others should go elsewhere. Lucky you could transport your s__t right along with you back home to D&P.
> Happy trails :thumbup:


Wrong again, Queen of Suspensions, I have only suggested to a few people to leave. Couldn't you be original? Why copy the Pitiful one? Or is it PP copying you? Hmmm...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> So, did we resolve the Matzoh versus Manna issue? I'm just curious.


There was no Matzoh vs. Manna issue; the issue was the same core group of Libs who can't read or understand what they read if they did, and then lied about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I'm sure some do.


I'm offended, not because the topic is brought up, but because those who don't know or understand Christianity force their beliefs and thoughts down Christians' throats, and tell Christians how they believe, act, think, should speak, etc., when the ones doing the talking don't know what they are talking about.

That is the offense.

BTW: You don't see Christians telling the Jews on this thread about their religion, culture or beliefs. The offense is only done by those who are intolerant that I cannot tolerate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> The doxology that I posted is not obscure at all, Ms Purl.
> It is one of those little hyms that everyone spouts without giving it a thought, similar to "bless your little heart".


See - I JUST posted about this and here you are running your mouth about what you don't know!

ABSOLUTE LIE JANET; obviously, you don't know *anything* about _The Doxology_.

BTW: the word is 'hymn' not 'hym and _The Doxology_ is neither! The words you referenced are from a hymn and find their basis in The Bible, however _"The Doxology"_ is a liturgy.

No Christian I know or "everyone" I know 'spouts out the words without giving it a thought.' It has a COMPLETELY different meaning and use from the phrase you compared it to as well, which tells me you don't understand that phrase either.

Get yourself an education.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"If you want to call it a ghetto thread, by all means do so. Possibly other KP members that are Jewish would like to participate. The only way to find out would be to start a new thread and see what happens. There is no way they will come here."

If a Jewish thread was started, hypothetically, where would Jesus post - on D & P or on the Jewish thread?????? We all know who Jesus would identify with since he had a Jewish mother too. Ha Ha.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> "If you want to call it a ghetto thread, by all means do so. Possibly other KP members that are Jewish would like to participate. The only way to find out would be to start a new thread and see what happens. There is no way they will come here."
> 
> If a Jewish thread was started, hypothetically, where would Jesus post - on D & P or on the Jewish thread?????? We all know who Jesus would identify with since he had a Jewish mother too. Ha Ha.


I don't believe Jesus ever converted so I am guessing Jewish. I don't think he would have a lot in common with some of the "so called Christians" of today who hate everyone and everything that doesn't follow their religious and more important their political beliefs.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's right. This particular post had to do with SQM venturing off to find said posted PM, nothing more. SQM was not asked to copy the PM post, discuss it, or do anything else with it, if she found it. It was only a yes or no answer.
> 
> Your problem is everything has to be about you. My question to SQM was NOT ABOUT YOU. Stop assuming the world revolves around PP - IT DOES NOT.
> 
> FYI, Shirley can stay away if she chooses to. The reason she doesn't is because she enjoys the interchange. It's time to stop making excuses for one's behavior, or someone else's behavior.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I want you to leave to forget who you are. Please oblige.


Bravo :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What's the matter SS, don't like being ignored? Have to keep reminding people that you are present?
> 
> It doesn't matter how many topics are discussed here. Your side is doing most of the diversion topics, while Joey keeps bringing it back to the original topic. If you (collective) don't want to discuss abortion, then go to another thread where the discussion is to your liking. I seem to remember you quoting Joey's original post a few times. What about all of those "interesting and intelligent" discussions you (collective) were to have on LOLL and POV? Appears they never materialized.
> 
> ...


Yep! Don't forget the time they tried, but failed, over on Rav too. I heard that was about the most instantaneous implosion as you can get = failure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I want you to leave to forget who you are.


Solo, I wish to express how much I enjoy your posts, intelligence wit and views. Do not listen to the idiots who are only trying to destroy you and break your soul. *Do* forget them.

I know you well enough to know you are a woman of character who knows who she is and you should never forget that. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ABSOLUTE LIE JANET; obviously, you don't know *anything* about _The Doxology_.
> 
> BTW: the word is 'hymn' not 'hym and _The Doxology_ is neither! The words you quoted were from a hymn and find their basis in The Bible, but _"The Doxology"_ is a liturgy.
> 
> ...


I guess you do spout out words without giving it a thought. The words she posted may have been from a hymn but they are also used as the Doxology in Lutheran churches. I heard this Doxology every Sunday for years and years. In case you still think you know what you're talking about, here's a link!
http://cyberhymnal.org/htm/p/r/praisegf.htm

Get yourself an education.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wrong again, Queen of Suspensions, I have only suggested to a few people to leave. Couldn't you be original? Why copy the Pitiful one? Or is it PP copying you? Hmmm...


Both, they cannot think for themselves ... others too.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am glad you have a spouse. She must be a great person.


 :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo, I wish to express how much I enjoy your posts, intelligence wit and views. Do not listen to the idiots who are only trying to destroy you and break your soul. *Do* forget them.
> 
> I know you well enough to know you are a woman of character who knows who she is and you should never forget that. :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> If a Jewish thread was started, hypothetically, where would Jesus post - on D & P or on the Jewish thread?????? We all know who Jesus would identify with since he had a Jewish mother too. Ha Ha.


Jesus would post where His children are lost and in need. God is the ultimate suffering Father.

Jesus, a Jew, was chosen by God, His Father, to speak to the Jews and tell them they are His people. The Jews are promised the Kingdoms of this earth, yet the Jews refuse to accept Him and His Word, teachings or accept Him as their savior and don't recognize Him for what he presented Himself to be to His own people.

I believe a couple of the Jews on this thread expressed their love for the Psalms. Today, I posted one of the strongest arguments (from Psalms) written by David, a Jewish King, who said God formed everyone in an ordained, planned and meaningful way; the miracle of Life. The verses are also a strong argument against killing a baby formed in the womb, yet so many Jews do not cry out against abortion.

Perhaps you could explain these conflicts to me and why Jews ignore same.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jesus, a Jew, has chosen the Jews as His people, has promised the Jews the Kingdoms of this earth, yet the Jews refuse to listen to Him his Word, teachings or accept Him as their savior, and don't recognize Him for what he presented to His own people.
> 
> Jesus would post where His children are lost and in need. God is the ultimate suffering Father.
> 
> ...


No conflict, My Child. You are interpreting, not stated what is actually written. Where in the Psalms does David mention abortion? Since he was a total womanizer, I am sure the Court Doctor helped out some of his concubines or he was so wealthy it did not matter if he had tons of kids. What do you mean about an ordained and meaningful way? What meaning does Charles Manson give to this world? He clearly was ordained to exist since he exists which sounds like a circular argument, doesn't it? Please give us the number of today's Psalm.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Well stated. :thumbup:


Thank you, Joey.
These verses express to me the ultimate argument against abortion.

Psalm 139:13-16

(tells how God had formed David in his mother's womb):

_For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb. I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well. My frame was not hidden from you when I was made in the secret place, when I was woven together in the depths of the earth. Your eyes saw my unformed body; all the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be._

I believe the Psalms are part of the Hebrew Bible, aren't they, so why aren't the Jews against abortion as well?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Your response is so sad. Why in the world, would you expect the word "abortion" to appear in the Bible. Are not the words, "Thou shalt not kill," enough?


I chose not to even respond to her madness. Another lost child. So be it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Because of my religious beliefs, if the stem cells comes from aborted fetuses it is wrong. And not up for discussion


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm offended, not because the topic is brought up, but because those who don't know or understand Christianity force their beliefs and thoughts down Christians' throats, and tell Christians how they believe, act, think, should speak, etc., when the ones doing the talking don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> That is the offense.
> 
> BTW: You don't see Christians telling the Jews on this thread about their religion, culture or beliefs. The offense is only done by those who are intolerant that I cannot tolerate.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The Canadian Department of Health disagrees with you. According to them in test using two different animals that were not in physical contact with each one caught Ebola through the air.
> http://instigatornews.com/concerns-airborne-transmission-ebola-told/


Instigator News? Are you serious?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you, Joey.
> These verses express to me the ultimate argument against abortion.
> 
> Psalm 139:13-16
> ...


Some Jews are certainly against abortions. Why do you assume otherwise? Do you think there is only one kind of Jew?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Some Jews are certainly against abortions. Why do you assume otherwise? Do you think there is only one kind of Jew?


And many, many Christians are also in support of women having control of their own bodies.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> The new pope is Pope Francis, and I'm sure that's the one you meant.


 In 1981, the man who became Pope Benedict XVI began his career as Prefect of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith, a name for a part of which was the Inquisition. Benedict XVI was a conservative old man who had no strength to deal with change of any kind in the Church. Neither was he capable of considering that change in the Church might be necessary. Pope Francis I is the first Pope to take his name from St. Francis of Assisi. He may well be as conservative as Benedict, but many Catholics see him as, to say the least, a breath of fresh air.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


Christian means you believe that Jesus is the Son of God. Perfect and died for our sins.
You have to ask Jesus to be your Savior to be born again Going to church doesn't save you . You are just going in a building to learn about God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit. You have to be forgiven for your sins and then baptized as a symbol your old man (sin) is covered by the blood of Jesus and you are buried and rising from the dead (sinful man). Baptism is nothing to do with saving you from your sins. My belief. I would think it would be an influnence to be taken to church as a child but that doesn't make you a Christian.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

From the Washington Post
House doesn't want to sign on to this because the Pope is too liberal and sounds too much like President Obama. What's Catholic Boehner going to do with this one?

No Pope Francis effect on Capitol Hill gridlock

How partisan and unproductive is the current Congress?

The epitome of its dysfunction may have arrived with last weeks wrap-up before a five-week summer recess, as House Republicans failed to pass their own scaled-back bill on the border children crisis on Thursday (July 31). Realizing how bad that looked, lawmakers returned on Friday to pass an even more severe bill that had no chance of going anywhere.

But a better gauge of the problem may be the fact that despite the almost universal popularity of Pope Francis, the House of Representatives was unable to muster enough bipartisan support to pass a resolution lauding Francis election  nearly 18 months ago.

The bill, H.Res. 440, seems straightforward, as it aims to congratulate Francis on his March 2013 election and recognize his inspirational statements and actions.

The main obstacle, however, is that Francis may be viewed as too liberal by many political conservatives, a belief that has also unsettled many Catholic conservatives.

An unnamed Republican backer of the legislation told The Hill newspaper last week that the pope is sounding like (President) Obama because he talks about equality and he has blasted trickle-down economics, a favorite theory of many conservatives and politically charged, as the GOP official said.

Even though the bill has New York Rep. Peter King, a reliably conservative Republican, as a chief co-sponsor (along with Democrat John Larson of Connecticut, also a Catholic), it has failed to catch on with the GOP. The resolution has 223 co-sponsors altogether, but just 20 are Republicans.

The resolution was introduced last December but has been stuck in the House Foreign Affairs Committee. Larson urged Speaker John Boehner, a Republican and a Catholic who earlier this year issued a formal invitation to Francis to address a joint session of Congress when the pope is expected to visit the U.S. next year, to bring the resolution to the floor before last Fridays adjournment but it didnt happen.

The Speakers invited him (the pope) to speak, King told The Hill. It would give it more significance if there was an actual official resolution about it.

On the other hand, the text of the resolution focuses almost exclusively on Francis concern for the poor and his push for economic justice, and on his simple lifestyle and advocacy of humanitarian causes. There is no word about abortion or gay marriage, for example.

Boehners invitation includes the popes concern for the unborn in its praise of the pontiff, and it blasts the ongoing centralization of political power in the institutions of our federal government while driving home other favorite GOP talking points.

Still, nearly half of all simple resolutions introduced in the last two years were passed, so its notable that one praising Pope Francis couldnt even make it out of committee in this Congress.

Copyright: For copyright information, please check with the distributor of this item, Religion News Service LLC.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

No you are not a Christian because of your birth into a Christian family.
To be a Christian or Christ follower one has to believe that Christ is the son of God, He died for your sins, and confess your sins. 

Being to Christian to me is having a personal relationship with God and His Son. In order for me to do that , I spend time in prayer, bible study and worship. 

I feel each person is walking their own Christian journey. I know my walk today is very different than when I was much younger.

Being a Christian doesn't mean you are free to do as you please and then ask for forgiveness. Hopefully, as you mature in your walk you realize that although grace is richly and freely given to you, you come to realize that what you do and how you act is a reflection of your Heavenly Father.

There is saying that goes something like your life might be the only Bible someone sees. Live it bring glory to the Father.

I try to live that my life brings glory to God. My favorite verse is from Micah 6:8, "what does the Lord require of you, but to act justly, and to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God."


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How many of you write replies to something that's really gotten to you and then erase them instead of posting them? I do this a lot to low off steam and it seems to work sometimes.


i do that almost every time I look at this thrread, and frequently multiple times per visit.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


In many Christian denominations, an infant is baptized shortly after birth. Then when they are older, (the age varies, usually anywhere from 7-14; the age of reason) after studying and learning, the child goes through confirmation. They confirm their faith. Some denominations conduct baptisms after "the age of reason". Some conduct baptisms at adulthood. They all vary.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The Canadian Department of Health disagrees with you. According to them in test using two different animals that were not in physical contact with each one caught Ebola through the air.
> http://instigatornews.com/concerns-airborne-transmission-ebola-told/


There is a reason that a person should read what is going up on a post with her name on it. 
The scientists who conducted this experiment believe that the pigs who were infected sneezed in such close proximity to the primates that the primates actually breathed the mucous into their lungs and so got sick. 
It has nothing to do with humans getting sick. 
I guess that is why they call it Instigator News.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

A feel good story. University president takes a pay cut so minimum wage employees can get a raise. A person in authority does something to reduce inequality. Too bad some corporation CEO's can't take a lesson from Dr. burse.

http://www.businessinsider.com/kentucky-state-president-cut-90000-off-his-own-salary-2014-8


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> No you are not a Christian because of your birth into a Christian family.
> To be a Christian or Christ follower one has to believe that Christ is the son of God, He died for your sins, and confess your sins.
> 
> Being to Christian to me is having a personal relationship with God and His Son. In order for me to do that , I spend time in prayer, bible study and worship.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


The period of childhood is a time of indoctrination. That is the time when youngsters are taught that they should never question what the Holy Bible states regardless of how ridiculous the fables are to thinking people. 
This is only true in certain extremely conservative sects. 
I have never met anyone (have you?) who said "I am a Christian, we don't allow our 7 yo to call himself that yet, he is too young to choose that."
Mainstream churches have baptism, or Christening, for infants and then a Confirmation of faith at around 13 (hear the echoes?). 
That doesn't preclude people who figure they weren't aware enough of what was going on at 13 from having a "redo" as adults.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> They make the world a better place.


She is an amazing person. She, a friend, and the friend's SIL (all under 25 years of age) formed a group working to rescue victims of sex traffic. Their church converted one of its buildings into a residence, and the people they are helping get medical treatment, psychological counseling, are educated, and are found jobs.

She said when the victims are found, the police call her church and they keep the girls out of the criminal justice system. The younger ones, and some are very young, are being fostered by members of the church until they are of age and can take proper adult care of themselves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There you go again with your "untruths". I never said, nor did I imply, hide, I said MOVE to another thread, start a new thread or a controlled forum. In case you don't know, anyone can read any thread on this site, therefore your "discussions" would not be hidden.


I wasn't the only one who saw it that way. Others said you wanted to ghettoize us. Perhaps you could have been clearer.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> A feel good story. University president takes a pay cut so minimum wage employees can get a raise. A person in authority does something to reduce inequality. Too bad some corporation CEO's can't take a lesson from Dr. burse.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/kentucky-state-president-cut-90000-off-his-own-salary-2014-8


That was very interesting and well worth reading, thank you for posting. It is a pity that some of our politicians and CEOs cannot follow suit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I agree, this is something I do every day. I think I am going to add my tuppence worth here but then sanity kicks in and says "let it go through to the keeper, they are only saying that to get a rise out of you, besides someone else will probably say what you wanted to say anyway". But it is a good feeling when we press the delete button rather than the send button, shows we have control, apart from this post, which is just a 'me too' post. :XD: :XD: :XD:


This one is, too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is it really obscure? I've see the "Praise God from whom..." line sculpted on fountains. Including little doggy troughs set in the sidewalk.


Sorry for any confusion. I wasn't quoting from "Praise God, etc.", but an entirely different hymn. Picky me, here it is:

Windham 
Words by Isaac Watts, 1709
Tune by Daniel Read, 1785

Broad is the road that leads to death
And thousands walk together there
But wisdom sows a narrow path
With here and there a traveler

Deny thyself and take the cross
Is the Redeemers great command
Nature must count her ggld but dross
If she would gain this heavenly land

The fearful soul that tires and faints
And walks the ways of God no more
Is but esteemed almost a saint
And makes his own destruction sure

Lord. let not all my hopes be vain
Create my heart entirely new
Which hypocrites could ne'er attain 
Which false apostates never knew

Isaac Watts was as an English, specifically a Non Conformist, who wrote some of the first known rhyming versions of many of the Psalms. Many of his hymns, including his rewriting of the Psalms, have been part of Methodist and Baptist hymnals and made their way to this country. If I felt a little less lazy I'd recite a few more facts. In 1719 he wrote this little ditty which is probably familiar to millions of people.

Joy to the World

Joy to the world! the Lord is come;
Let earth receive her King;
Let every heart prepare him room,
And heaven and nature sing,
And heaven and nature sing,
And heaven, and heaven, and nature sing.

Joy to the world! the Saviour reigns;
Let men their songs employ;
While fields and floods, rocks, hills, and plains
Repeat the sounding joy,
Repeat the sounding joy,
Repeat, repeat the sounding joy.

He rules the world with truth and grace,
And makes the nations prove
The glories of His righteousness,
And wonders of His love,
And wonders of His love,
And wonders, wonders, of His love.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> A feel good story. University president takes a pay cut so minimum wage employees can get a raise. A person in authority does something to reduce inequality. Too bad some corporation CEO's can't take a lesson from Dr. burse.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/kentucky-state-president-cut-90000-off-his-own-salary-2014-8


What a guy, I wish there were more.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't believe Jesus ever converted so I am guessing Jewish. I don't think he would have a lot in common with some of the "so called Christians" of today who hate everyone and everything that doesn't follow their religious and more important their political beliefs.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How does God convert himself? What about the comment to Peter, when he changed his name (which means rock) upon this rock I will build MY Church


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Instigator News? Are you serious?


It is a source I had never head of, but all other links I found were saying the same thing.

Guess I picked the wrong link


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What's the matter SS, don't like being ignored? Have to keep reminding people that you are present?
> 
> It doesn't matter how many topics are discussed here. Your side is doing most of the diversion topics, while Joey keeps bringing it back to the original topic. If you (collective) don't want to discuss abortion, then go to another thread where the discussion is to your liking. I seem to remember you quoting Joey's original post a few times. What about all of those "interesting and intelligent" discussions you (collective) were to have on LOLL and POV? Appears they never materialized.
> 
> ...


Not true. Only if said Christian libeled the entire Jewish people by saying they're White Supremacists. Apparently you're unable to understand that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I like the morphing of threads, if they didn't morph they would die. Sometimes a thread will appear to die and then be resurrected in a bit. It is interesting to watch.
> In the mean time a new "war" has been declared.
> The poor, beleaguered, white folks who can't do anything, can't find jobs, can't move out of the poorest neighborhoods, can't get their kids into decent public schools... war has been declared on THEM!
> You will never guess what evil person this is being blamed on. Or maybe you will...
> ...


These topics always morph. It IS a very interesting process. I was blasphemically hoping Jesus was responsible for the poor, beleaguered, white folks problems. Joeysomma is responsible for reminding everyone that this topic is devoted to a discussion about abortion.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How many of you write replies to something that's really gotten to you and then erase them instead of posting them? I do this a lot to low off steam and it seems to work sometimes.


Oh, yes. Sometimes I have second thoughts and erase what I have written and back out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> The period of childhood is a time of indoctrination. That is the time when youngsters are taught that they should never question what the Holy Bible states regardless of how ridiculous the fables are to thinking people.
> This is only true in certain extremely conservative sects.
> I have never met anyone (have you?) who said "I am a Christian, we don't allow our 7 yo to call himself that yet, he is too young to choose that."
> Mainstream churches have baptism, or Christening, for infants and then a Confirmation of faith at around 13 (hear the echoes?).
> That doesn't preclude people who figure they weren't aware enough of what was going on at 13 from having a "redo" as adults.


You are so so wrong and do not know what you are talking about. We are told in the Bible and by those who lead us to question every thing in the Bible. To ask to seek his truth and ask for understanding of his words. No one never no one has ever been told this is what you have to believe. Do you even under stand what God Jesus and the Holy Spirit do or mean. 
Seek and ye shall find knock and it will be open to you. 
Seek first the Kingdom of God and all these will be added unto you.

No one I have ever know who came to faith in Christ has told me this is what you have to believe, or this is how you must believe. They only told me to ask when reading the Bible for the Holy Spirit to reveal to me the meaning of his words. That is something that is only going to happen when you do it by faith. 
You can proclaim you are a Christian. But that does not make you one when all you do is go to church, and mouth the words,but do not have the understanding of what it mean or what Christ is saying to you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


That is an interesting question. Since my parents, grandparents.... were Catholic I never gave it a thought. I know that I was Baptized at 5 weeks old, to remove the original sin (good old Adam and Eve). Then I went through the rest of the Sacraments as I went through parochial school, so never gave it a thought. But Catholicism is our religion, not our ethnic origin.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shirley, I'll say this simply. Stay or leave, I don't give a shit.


Said a self proclaimed refined lady.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so so wrong and do not know what you are talking about. We are told in the Bible and by those who lead us to question every thing in the Bible. To ask to seek his truth and ask for understanding of his words. No one never no one has ever been told this is what you have to believe. Do you even under stand what God Jesus and the Holy Spirit do or mean.
> Seek and ye shall find knock and it will be open to you.
> Seek first the Kingdom of God and all these will be added unto you.
> 
> ...


I am glad that your faith gives you comfort.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/08/04/woman-2
> This is hilarious. Radical Feminists vs. Transgenders. I especially like how if you were born male and transgendered to female you are in a higher caste level than those born female. Unbelievable, but not shocking


Gender dysphoria isn't a joke, even if feminists may be more liberal about what they consider to be a woman nowadays. Once a person who is physically male has surgery to modify her male genetalia into female genetalia it's pretty hard to tell the difference. Female-to-Male men who undergo the process to become as close as possible to having a male body have a harder time with the process of genital modification. Usually, if an FTM chooses to have something like a penis created for him, the object dies and falls off. A lot of trans men settle for having the enlarged clitoris that taking male hormones gives them.

I've been the "mother" to several transgendered people. Please believe me when I say it's no joke for the people who are born with this problem. As far as what feminists do, I find them lacking in empathy for their sisters who had to go to incredible lengths to become recognizably, physically female.

Transgendered women are not "in a higher caste level than those born female". They're at the bottom of the female caste system.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I chose not to even respond to her madness. Another lost child. So be it.


In your JUDGEMENT!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Maid - your best post ever. I always think of transgenderism as a "spirit" in the wrong body. 

Do you belong to an organization or just on your own?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


It seems you can only rely on other's opinions. Oh, I forgot, your opinions are insane.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> The period of childhood is a time of indoctrination. That is the time when youngsters are taught that they should never question what the Holy Bible states regardless of how ridiculous the fables are to thinking people.
> This is only true in certain extremely conservative sects.
> I have never met anyone (have you?) who said "I am a Christian, we don't allow our 7 yo to call himself that yet, he is too young to choose that."
> Mainstream churches have baptism, or Christening, for infants and then a Confirmation of faith at around 13 (hear the echoes?).
> That doesn't preclude people who figure they weren't aware enough of what was going on at 13 from having a "redo" as adults.


I am a Christian, and I do not agree to one statement you presented as facts. Nothing you said is true of any Christian or follower that I know or have encountered or heard said of themselves or taught in Seminary, churches, etc..

I am a Christian and have never nor will ever go through a Confirmation either. Shows how much you don't know.

You have said you are a Deist, so why don't you stop speaking for Christians (a topic which you know nothing about) and speak for yourself and your own faith (if you even claim to have one).

SQM; if you wish a proper explanation of what it means to be a Christian, ignore Knitanon's post. Nothing true or factual in any of her words.

I haven't read everything anyone posted in answer to you and don't have the time presently to give you my take, but may later if you are still interested LMK.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Christian means you believe that Jesus is the Son of God. Perfect and died for our sins.
> You have to ask Jesus to be your Savior to be born again Going to church doesn't save you . You are just going in a building to learn about God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit. You have to be forgiven for your sins and then baptized as a symbol your old man (sin) is covered by the blood of Jesus and you are buried and rising from the dead (sinful man). Baptism is nothing to do with saving you from your sins. My belief. I would think it would be an influnence to be taken to church as a child but that doesn't make you a Christian.


No new news here. You say you're a Christian because you were dunked in some water somewhere? Pleeeeaaaassse.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> No new news here. You say you're a Christian because you were dunked in some water somewhere? Pleeeeaaaassse.


Our Wonderful Wombat from OZ has come to her senses, finally.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I guess you do spout out words without giving it a thought. The words she posted may have been from a hymn but they are also used as the Doxology in Lutheran churches. I heard this Doxology every Sunday for years and years. In case you still think you know what you're talking about, here's a link!
> http://cyberhymnal.org/htm/p/r/praisegf.htm
> 
> Get yourself an education.


Thank you for posting this. I had also found it and would have posted it, but you know it wouldn't have been acceptable coming from me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I wonder why anyone under the umbrella of LGBT is more equal than the rest of us. We can't discriminate because of their personal choices. And it is their choice.


Choice? Choice? Choice? Choice? Are you actually bringing up that old chestnut? Who in the world would choose to be part of any group of humans who are considered, no matter how much times have changed, garbage by a large number of people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


Short answer: NO, not automatic for anyone.

Also, no one needs to be baptized to be or become a Christian.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am a Christian, and I do not agree to one statement you presented as facts. Nothing you said is true of any Christian or follower that I know or have encountered or heard said of themselves or taught in Seminary, churches, etc..
> 
> You have said you are a Deist, so why don't you stop speaking for Christians (a topic which you know nothing about) and speak for yourself and your own faith (if you even claim to have one).
> 
> ...


It is quite obvious that you like to talk about all sorts of things that you know nothing about. 
I hope that someday you will follow in some other Christians footsteps and gain comfort in believing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Some Jews are certainly against abortions. Why do you assume otherwise? Do you think there is only one kind of Jew?


David was a poet and wrote with poetic license. His words are not so easily understood. Besides, those weren't his words; he spoke a different language, and all the excerpt demonstrates is the translator's belief.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Just being "dunked in some water" means *nothing* if your heart is not right with God.


So does the church you go to avoid baptism for babies?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for posting this. I had also found it and would have posted it, but you know it wouldn't have been acceptable coming from me.


Of course not! You are not allowed to discuss anything to do the beliefs and practices of Christians! Even if you had researched it or learned it from a Christian. Never, ever talk about or to Christians! (By order of the kbg).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> No you are not a Christian because of your birth into a Christian family.
> To be a Christian or Christ follower one has to believe that Christ is the son of God, He died for your sins, and confess your sins.
> 
> Being to Christian to me is having a personal relationship with God and His Son. In order for me to do that , I spend time in prayer, bible study and worship.
> ...


Ya still gotta get baptized.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Short answer: NO, not automatic for anyone.
> 
> Also, no one needs to be baptized to be or become a Christian.


Thanks. You are at your best with short answers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Camacho said:


> i do that almost every time I look at this thrread, and frequently multiple times per visit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> David was a poet and wrote with poetic license. His words are not so easily understood. Besides, those weren't his words; he spoke a different language, and all the excerpt demonstrates is the translator's belief.


Our Literary Critic up there with Harold Bloom has responded so well. Round of Applause, please.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am a Christian, and I do not agree to one statement you presented as facts. Nothing you said is true of any Christian or follower that I know or have encountered or heard said of themselves or taught in Seminary, churches, etc..
> 
> I am a Christian and have never nor will ever go through a Confirmation either. Shows how much you don't know.
> 
> ...


Everyone pardon me while I sit down and put my feet up, the BS is getting quite deep around here!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Our Wonderful Wombat from OZ has come to her senses, finally.


I've always had "my senses" SQM. The only problem I've had was that some low life put out the idea that I could be a man and all an sundry jumped on to that because they could. I hope you don't expect me to justify myself AGAIN?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Choice? Choice? Choice? Choice? Are you actually bringing up that old chestnut? Who in the world would choose to be part of any group of humans who are considered, no matter how much times have changed, garbage by a large number of people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Just being "dunked in some water" means *nothing* if your heart is not right with God.


You say that, but how do I know it's true?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Every sexual encounter is a *choice* by the person doing it. Only exception is rape.


But if we're to believe you, every choice to have sex is a crime!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Maid - your best post ever. I always think of transgenderism as a "spirit" in the wrong body.
> Do you belong to an organization or just on your own?


I've been accepted in a lot of LGBT groups even though I'm a garden variety straight person. You know how it is, you make friends and they open new worlds for you. I'm the only straight person to ever belong to a particular LGBT camping group that owns its own campground. Stuff like this just happens to me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've always had "my senses" SQM. The only problem I've had was that some low life put out the idea that I could be a man and all an sundry jumped on to that because they could. I hope you don't expect me to justify myself AGAIN?


I was not challenging you with my comment. I was complimenting you on your stand on religion. I see now I did not use the right phrase, perhaps.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've been accepted in a lot of LGBT groups even though I'm a garden variety straight person. You know how it is, you make friends and they open new worlds for you. I'm the only straight person to ever belong to a particular LGBT camping group that owns its own campground. Stuff like just this happens to me.


If you live near NYC pm me. It sounds so interesting and the right thing to be doing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, yes. Sometimes I have second thoughts and erase what I have written and back out.


I often do that Marilynknits- I feel anger and frustration and type up a reply, and then read it and don't want to post it and lower myself to their level. I usually manage but sometimes I have no interest in changing my post. I have often removed my post and even a couple of times I have asked admin to remove one. they are usually quick to do that. I don't do it that often as it takes up their time. It is too bad that there isn't a way to type a rough draft. I often preview over than over until I have the message I want. YOu have to be careful though as sometimes i have clicked send before I was pleased with my post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Literary Critic up there with Harold Bloom has responded so well. Round of Applause, please.


Harold Bloom has some strange ideas. Or maybe not so strange. He opined that the P author of the Bible was a woman, but his reasons weren't very convincing. Still, he tends to like his ideas.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Harold Bloom has some strange ideas. Or maybe not so strange. He opined that the P author of the Bible was a woman, but his reasons weren't very convincing. Still, he tends to like his ideas.


That sounds intriguing. What were his reasons?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Of course not! You are not allowed to discuss anything to do the beliefs and practices of Christians! Even if you had researched it or learned it from a Christian. Never, ever talk about or to Christians! (By order of the kbg).


---- :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Everyone pardon me while I sit down and put my feet up, the BS is getting quite deep around here!


Quick, Cindy, get your waders on.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Quick, Cindy, get your waders on.


I honestly don't think waders will come up high enough to handle that BS. But thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Everyone pardon me while I sit down and put my feet up, the BS is getting quite deep around here!


Yes, SQM is a marvelous researcher.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> That sounds intriguing. What were his reasons?


I'd have to find my notes, so remind me around September 15. I may have located them by then. Or maybe Wikipedia has something to say about it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Every sexual encounter is a *choice* by the person doing it. Only exception is rape.


The choice to engage in a sexual act with someone who also wants the same thing is a choice, as you say. You're right that rape is not a choice, or, more accurately a choice for the rapist, not the victim. LGB&T are not choices. They're as much a choice as having two eyes or legs or a chin.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Ya still gotta get baptized.


If you are a Baptist, not if you are United church - I am not sure what the Church is called in the States. We do have Christening which is when the Parents promise to raise the child as a Christian. I guess it is the equivalent of Baptizing but there is no submerging in some of the Protestant churches.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I often do that Marilynknits- I feel anger and frustration and type up a reply, and then read it and don't want to post it and lower myself to their level. I usually manage but sometimes I have no interest in changing my post. I have often removed my post and even a couple of times I have asked admin to remove one. they are usually quick to do that. I don't do it that often as it takes up their time. It is too bad that there isn't a way to type a rough draft. I often preview over than over until I have the message I want. YOu have to be careful though as sometimes i have clicked send before I was pleased with my post.


May I suggest that you write out your response in an email? Then you can just swap it over if you like it, if not you can email it to yourself just for a laugh.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What class are you signed up for this coming semester? If it is a literature one, would you send me the syllabus? Or maybe you can share it on Bridges and we can do a read along.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I honestly don't think waders will come up high enough to handle that BS. But thanks for the advice!!


Try these.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Quite honestly, I am not interested in your take on what is taught. You were already proven the other day to have grandiose ideas of what you know about aspects of Christianity that you have no knowledge of. 
It seems to me that you have spoken of your youth, if you are indeed young then I was a Christian for longer than you have lived, I woud guess.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I am a Christian, and I do not agree to one statement you presented as facts. Nothing you said is true of any Christian or follower that I know or have encountered or heard said of themselves or taught in Seminary, churches, etc..
> 
> I am a Christian and have never nor will ever go through a Confirmation either. Shows how much you don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> May I suggest that you write out your response in an email? Then you can just swap it over if you like it, if not you can email it to yourself just for a laugh.


Now that is a thought!. I have lots of problems not being able to write a draft. I am on a mac so I often post workshop openings and the newsletter on text exit, correct it and also put in the tags- It does work quite well. I think maybe I will do that on here too. It just takes extra time, but I am not in a hurry :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What class are you signed up for this coming semester? If it is a literature one, would you send me the syllabus? Or maybe you can share it on Bridges and we can do a read along.


Not signed up yet. I'm the last person to register, the stepchild.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The choice to engage in a sexual act with someone who also wants the same thing is a choice, as you say. You're right that rape is not a choice, or, more accurately a choice for the rapist, not the victim. LGB&T are not choices. They're as much a choice as having two eyes or legs or a chin.


I have an acquaintance with a transgender child. She is getting used to having a son, and has told me her son is having issues. I reminded her that other boys his age have been boys all their lives. He is in the position of being a three year old in some ways, getting used to living his life now. Gave her a different perspective to take home to her son. He was miserable as a girl, just a lost soul in the wrong body. I would imagine it is the same sort of feelings for a girl born into a male body.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Try these.


Gotta get me some of these! Do they have respirators too? Sometimes the smell gets pretty bad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> If you are a Baptist, not if you are United church - I am not sure what the Church is called in the States. We do have Christening which is when the Parents promise to raise the child as a Christian. I guess it is the equivalent of Baptizing but there is no submerging in some of the Protestant churches.


Most baptisms only involve sprinkling a little water on a baby's head, though the Baptists believe in full immersion baptism when a member of a congregation is ready for it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gotta get me some of these! Do they have respirators too? Sometimes the smell gets pretty bad.


May be a better idea to just get a hazmat suit.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Try these.


That just might do it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gotta get me some of these! Do they have respirators too? Sometimes the smell gets pretty bad.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> May be a better idea to just get a hazmat suit.


Good point! Total protection!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Quite honestly, I am not interested in your take.


Hear, hear!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Try these.


Poor Purl
oh boy, what a lot of BS they will encase.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> oh boy, what a lot of BS they will encase.


Hold it Huck, we don't want to encase their BS, we just don't want to be contaminated by it!!!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Try these.


Those are not particularly attractive. Maybe Huck would get that ruffler out for us.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Hold it Huck, we don't want to encase their BS, we just don't want to be contaminated by it!!!


 :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Those are not particularly attractive. Maybe Huck would get that ruffler out for us.


Perhaps add that lace jabot at the neck.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Now that is a thought!. I have lots of problems not being able to write a draft. I am on a mac so I often post workshop openings and the newsletter on text exit, correct it and also put in the tags- It does work quite well. I think maybe I will do that on here too. It just takes extra time, but I am not in a hurry :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sometimes that extra few minutes can do me some good. I should probably use that method more often.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am a Christian, and I do not agree to one statement you presented as facts. Nothing you said is true of any Christian or follower that I know or have encountered or heard said of themselves or taught in Seminary, churches, etc..
> 
> I am a Christian and have never nor will ever go through a Confirmation either. Shows how much you don't know.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts,
on your knees dear, you always say that you do not read our posts and here you reveal that you do. And you think that you are a Christian? Not according to my book. What other stuff do you lie about?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Hold it Huck, we don't want to encase their BS, we just don't want to be contaminated by it!!!


Cindy S
got it.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> on your knees dear, you always say that you do not read our posts and here you reveal that you do. And you think that you are a Christian? Not according to my book. What other stuff do you lie about?


Much shorter list if you ask what isn't lied about!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> on your knees dear, you always say that you do not read our posts and here you reveal that you do. And you think that you are a Christian? Not according to my book. What other stuff do you lie about?


Oh, Huck! She only reads our posts when she's looking for a fight! She has to be all nice on D&P. They wouldn't like her nastiness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm reminded with the talk of Jesus' being from the line of David:
> 
> Psalm 139:13-16
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
he certainly has no problem with aborting. Happens all the time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so so wrong and do not know what you are talking about. We are told in the Bible and by those who lead us to question every thing in the Bible. To ask to seek his truth and ask for understanding of his words. No one never no one has ever been told this is what you have to believe. Do you even under stand what God Jesus and the Holy Spirit do or mean.
> Seek and ye shall find knock and it will be open to you.
> Seek first the Kingdom of God and all these will be added unto you.
> 
> ...


Unbelievably, I agree with your Post -- I just wonder how those who profess to be Christian can with good conscience be so judgmental, and so sure their way is the only way and anyone to doesn't believe as they do are doomed. The Bible says to be caring, and kind, and to "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". How does that fit in with the posts written by at least 3 or 4 of our Christian members?

I am speaking of the nasty posts, unkind words and accusations and sometimes even untruths. They turn their backs on anyone who doesn't agree with their Politics which really should have nothing to do with their faith.

They refuse to speak to anyone sometimes (including other Christians who DARE to disagree with their own prejudices). They are always right, everyone else in the world is wrong. That doesn't seem to fill the bill with your post, which does suggest how God would wish for Christians to act. Your last paragraph is hard to understand when the Word of God is twisted to mean that anyone who votes for someone that is not accepted, is not worth talking to, or to be treated kindly. It is hard to understand. They show absolute arrogance about everything when they post here. There is no give, no discussion, just arrogance. One especially does nothing but say how smart she is, how talened she is, how knowledgeable she is, and how rich she is. Another on won't even talk to anyone who doesn't agree with her politics. She is arrogant enough to believe that only her opinion is correct.

I just wish your post described those on this forum. NOne of us are perfect but few of us have all the answers.

I think there are some very true, devout Christians on the right. The look inside themselves and try to live by the Bible which speaks of kindness, understanding, not judgmental and 
arrogant in their beliefs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts,
> on your knees dear, you always say that you do not read our posts and here you reveal that you do. And you think that you are a Christian? Not according to my book. What other stuff do you lie about?


Only the Book of Life matters . Nothing to do with your book.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> The period of childhood is a time of indoctrination. That is the time when youngsters are taught that they should never question what the Holy Bible states regardless of how ridiculous the fables are to thinking people.
> This is only true in certain extremely conservative sects.
> I have never met anyone (have you?) who said "I am a Christian, we don't allow our 7 yo to call himself that yet, he is too young to choose that."
> Mainstream churches have baptism, or Christening, for infants and then a Confirmation of faith at around 13 (hear the echoes?).
> That doesn't preclude people who figure they weren't aware enough of what was going on at 13 from having a "redo" as adults.


What is a conservative sect. Never heard of it. I never have heard of any of what you are speaking of Janet. What is a redo?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Gender dysphoria isn't a joke, even if feminists may be more liberal about what they consider to be a woman nowadays. Once a person who is physically male has surgery to modify her male genetalia into female genetalia it's pretty hard to tell the difference. Female-to-Male men who undergo the process to become as close as possible to having a male body have a harder time with the process of genital modification. Usually, if an FTM chooses to have something like a penis created for him, the object dies and falls off. A lot of trans men settle for having the enlarged clitoris that taking male hormones gives them.
> 
> I've been the "mother" to several transgendered people. Please believe me when I say it's no joke for the people who are born with this problem. As far as what feminists do, I find them lacking in empathy for their sisters who had to go to incredible lengths to become recognizably, physically female.
> 
> Transgendered women are not "in a higher caste level than those born female". They're at the bottom of the female caste system.


I am sorry if I wasn't clear. I truly believe that transgender people are captives in their bodies. That their genetic makeup does not match their physical makeup. What I found sadly funny was how the radical feminists thought that men that transgendered to women still had more power than a women. That because they looked male once, they still had more power than women. I found that ridiculous. I had no intention of ever hurting someone that has or will go through such a painful soul searching and painful hormonal and surgical process. If I came across that way, I apologize


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so so wrong and do not know what you are talking about. We are told in the Bible and by those who lead us to question every thing in the Bible. To ask to seek his truth and ask for understanding of his words. No one never no one has ever been told this is what you have to believe. Do you even under stand what God Jesus and the Holy Spirit do or mean.
> Seek and ye shall find knock and it will be open to you.
> Seek first the Kingdom of God and all these will be added unto you.
> 
> ...


======

I wrote a long answer to your post Yarnie- I read it and it expressed my feelings about your post. Then I thought of those on D and P who believe they are good Christians but in no way live like Christians. It would just have caused another battle. so,this is all I am going to post in answer. The thoughts you speak of are good,however the way some people on the Right on these posts live, are another matter.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Short answer: NO, not automatic for anyone.
> 
> Also, no one needs to be baptized to be or become a Christian.


But you do need to be baptized in the Catholic Church to become a Catholic. There are a few religions (thinking Lutheran, Episcopalian and Orthodox Churches that believe that Baptism is a sacrament aka a covenant with God) and they do not need to be baptized.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so so wrong and do not know what you are talking about. We are told in the Bible and by those who lead us to question every thing in the Bible. To ask to seek his truth and ask for understanding of his words. No one never no one has ever been told this is what you have to believe. Do you even under stand what God Jesus and the Holy Spirit do or mean.
> Seek and ye shall find knock and it will be open to you.
> Seek first the Kingdom of God and all these will be added unto you.
> 
> ...


Great message Sis!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Unbelievably, I agree with your Post -- I just wonder how those who profess to be Christian can with good conscience be so judgmental, and so sure their way is the only way and anyone to doesn't believe as they do are doomed. The Bible says to be caring, and kind, and to "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". How does that fit in with the posts written by at least 3 or 4 of our Christian members?
> 
> I am speaking of the nasty posts, unkind words and accusations and sometimes even untruths. They turn their backs on anyone who doesn't agree with their Politics which really should have nothing to do with their faith.
> 
> ...


And whom are you referring to may I ask?

What is wrong with accepting a person as a child of God, and not accepting their behavior or beliefs? Many times people think silence is consent, when the person may remain silent to not have an argument. It was what happened to the Jews (and others) during WWII. People that knew of the atrocities refused to voice opposition out of fear or choosing to fake that they did not know. I believe that there are times and situations that one must voice their disapproval of a behavior or a belief if it violates their core beliefs. To not do so is a sign of a coward with a lack of moral character, in my opinion. That being said, that does not mean you do not accept them as a child of God, but to associate with him or her would be harmful to your spirituality and your relationship with your God.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ======
> 
> I wrote a long answer to your post Yarnie- I read it and it expressed my feelings about your post. Then I thought of those on D and P who believe they are good Christians but in no way live like Christians. It would just have caused another battle. so,this is all I am going to post in answer. The thoughts you speak of are good,however the way some people on the Right on these posts live, are another matter.


Which one of us proclaimed we are a good Christian? I never did because I know I fall short of the Glory of God.That is a label the left have put on us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It seems you can only rely on other's opinions. Oh, I forgot, your opinions are insane.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> No new news here. You say you're a Christian because you were dunked in some water somewhere? Pleeeeaaaassse.


I did not say that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am sorry if I wasn't clear. I truly believe that transgender people are captives in their bodies. That their genetic makeup does not match their physical makeup.  What I found sadly funny was how the radical feminists thought that men that transgendered to women still had more power than a women. That because they looked male once, they still had more power than women. I found that ridiculous. I had no intention of ever hurting someone that has or will go through such a painful soul searching and painful hormonal and surgical process. If I came across that way, I apologize


I will have to admit you surprise me with parts, not all of this post and I can't believe I am saying this- but I agree with the first paragraph of this post of yours..

I wish you felt that way about those other Americans who are poor, and unable for different reasons, to make a living wage. I wish you felt more like accepting that all people don't agree with your Politics. But just possibly, they have the Right to disagree with you. You are just too unforgiving for me to think that you really are a kind good Christian. I do, however agree with parts of your post in this case. I don't agree with the underlined part.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Which one of us proclaimed we are a good Christian? I never did because I know I fall short of the Glory of God.That is a label the left have put on us.


So very true. They throw out their judgments and false accusations because it makes them feel better to put other people down. They threaten people yet hide when challenged. But it is time for the sun to set, so we need to be kind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Ya still gotta get baptized.


No you don't . The thief on the cross was not baptized and Jesus Himself said he would be with His Father in Heaven. He wasn't baptized.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I will have to admit you surprise me with parts, not all of this post and I can't believe I am saying this- but I agree with the first paragraph of this post of yours..
> 
> I wish you felt that way about those other Americans who are poor, and unable for different reasons, to make a living wage. I wish you felt more like accepting that all people don't agree with your Politics. But just possibly, they have the Right to disagree with you. You are just too unforgiving for me to think that you really are a kind good Christian. I do, however agree with parts of your post in this case. I don't agree with the underlined part.


Blah blah blah. I am not unforgiving, but only a fool would forget. I am not insane, I will not do the same thing over and over again and expect a different result. So to comfort you, I'll buy you a disposable cell phone so you can try to find someone to call that cares.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Which one of us proclaimed we are a good Christian? I never did because I know I fall short of the Glory of God.That is a label the left have put on us.


I guess those are my opinions from the posts that have been posted here.I believe you are a very knowledgeable Christian and that you are absolutely sure of your beliefs.

Others have told us what good Christians they are. Even though they spend their whole time talking against people, against treating those who are not able and who need help, tell us over and over again how perfect they are and how imperfect we are - and on and on. I am not talking about you CB. I know you are strong in your faith and are very knowledgeable. I know you have put many hours reading and trying to understand the Bible. I don't always agree with you, but I do believe you are sincere. I don't believe that a couple of others who post here are the least bit sincere.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Blah blah blah. I am not unforgiving, but only a fool would forget. I am not insane, I will not do the same thing over and over again and expect a different result. So to comfort you, I'll buy you a disposable cell phone so you can try to find someone to call that cares.


There you go!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There you go!!!


Thought you weren't going to talk to me, but you just can't help yourself can you? So flattering that I am the focus of such attention, thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There you go!!!


Thought you weren't going to talk to me, but you just can't help yourself can you? So flattering that I am the focus of such attention, thank you.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> KPG resolved it to her liking, after snarking at a couple of people. That should satisfy all of us, don't you think?


I don't think you want to know what I really think.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Because of my religious beliefs, if the stem cells comes from aborted fetuses it is wrong. And not up for discussion


From the Mayo Clinic:

"The embryos being used in embryonic stem cell research come from eggs that were fertilized at in vitro fertilization clinics but never implanted in a woman's uterus. The stem cells are donated with informed consent from donors."

But good try LTL.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The Canadian Department of Health disagrees with you. According to them in test using two different animals that were not in physical contact with each one caught Ebola through the air.
> http://instigatornews.com/concerns-airborne-transmission-ebola-told/


Really? You have a computer, use it to research. Animals are not humans and this particular virus is more prevalent in an environment more suitable to Africa. Or just continue posting crap, your choice.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Jean.Marie said:


> That's because you have let your low-life brother post as Wombat and when he did he was extremely misogynistic, angry and quite creepy."
> 
> Oh look, a troll. How cute!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


It changes depending upon the particular religion.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Can we lay this matter to rest?

It is tedious.

What difference to your life does it make if Phil is Deb and visa versa? Who really cares?

There are plenty of nasty people online here for you to pick on for more current remarks. Let us start tilling new ground.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What class are you signed up for this coming semester? If it is a literature one, would you send me the syllabus? Or maybe you can share it on Bridges and we can do a read along.


Forget that. Read the following review by Frank Kermode. It says stuff we never got to in class. (And I misremembered: it was the J writer, not the P. J was the person who wrote the second story of the Creation, very different from the first.)

*God Speaks Through His Women*
http://www.nytimes.com/books/98/11/01/specials/bloom-j.html


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Jean.Marie said:
> 
> 
> > That's because you have let your low-life brother post as Wombat and when he did he was extremely misogynistic, angry and quite creepy."
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.xenos.org/classes/papers/sects.htm
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081011164703AAXTO9m

Question: "In the Christian faith, what issues are truly worth debating?"

Answer: Among the many denominations and divisions of the Christian faith, debates often arise. There are disagreements about church polity, six-day creationism, mode of baptism, and eschatology. There are differences of opinion about social drinking, the gifts of the Spirit, and what makes clothing modest. Some of these issues are more important than others, and it is good, to prevent unnecessary clashes and falling-outs, to distinguish between what is worth debating and what is not.

The Bible is clear that some things are worth fighting for. Truth, by definition, is separate from falsehood. We are to take a stand against false teachers and contend for the faith that was once for all entrusted to Gods holy people (Jude 1:3). Issues that introduce another gospela message of salvation other than what the Bible teachesmust be denounced (Galatians 1:7; 2 Corinthians 11:4). Revelations, writings, or opinions that are presented as infallible or on par with the Bible must be rejected as heresy (Revelation 22:18; Jeremiah 14:14). We are also to destroy arguments and every lofty opinion raised against the knowledge of God, and take every thought captive to obey Christ (2 Corinthians 10:5). We do not compromise Gods Word or water-down the gospel. If it is a matter of salvation or holy living, we should take a strong stand. Other matters may be handled differently. First Timothy 1:4 instructs Christians not to devote themselves to myths and endless genealogies. Such things promote controversial speculations rather than advancing Gods workwhich is by faith. So the Bible gives us some guidelines about what is worth debating and what is better left alone.

Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/Christian-debating.html#ixzz39fXkSfpa


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> The period of childhood is a time of indoctrination. That is the time when youngsters are taught that they should never question what the Holy Bible states regardless of how ridiculous the fables are to thinking people.
> This is only true in certain extremely conservative sects.
> I have never met anyone (have you?) who said "I am a Christian, we don't allow our 7 yo to call himself that yet, he is too young to choose that."
> Mainstream churches have baptism, or Christening, for infants and then a Confirmation of faith at around 13 (hear the echoes?). That doesn't preclude people who figure they weren't aware enough of what was going on at 13 from having a "redo" as adults.


So, growing up Lutheran, the majority of us endured 3 years of indoctrination just so we could drink wine at communion. Most of us left the church soon after.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> It changes depending upon the particular religion.


Clearly it does. But a common denominator seems to be baptism but age seems to be the different variable.

Your avatar is so cute. Don't change it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Those are not particularly attractive. Maybe Huck would get that ruffler out for us.


They're available in camo print, but even that would need ruffles to prettify it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps add that lace jabot at the neck.


Rhinestone buttons where the straps attach?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Quite honestly, I am not interested in your take on what is taught. You were already proven the other day to have grandiose ideas of what you know about aspects of Christianity that you have no knowledge of.
> It seems to me that you have spoken of your youth, if you are indeed young then I was a Christian for longer than you have lived, I woud guess.


Let's see, just yesterday, you told me you have no interest in me whatsoever, yet here you are making stupid and false accusations about me as you always do. Nothing was 'proven about blah, blah, blah the other night" and again, is just another one of your projections.

It seems to me you still cannot comprehend what you read, show incredible interest in my every post, and yet, know nothing about me, my Faith or Christianity.

Oh, as to my age that you are now so interested in, you 'woud' be wrong in your guess.

Good night, Janet.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Forget that. Read the following review by Frank Kermode. It says stuff we never got to in class. (And I misremembered: it was the J writer, not the P. J was the person who wrote the second story of the Creation, very different from the first.)
> 
> *God Speaks Through His Women*
> http://www.nytimes.com/books/98/11/01/specials/bloom-j.html


Great Review. Gotta love Bloom. Big thanks for posting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Seems admin jumped on that one fast enough, that post already disappeared


Tomorrow I may start a pool to see how long she lasts. Today was the shortest yet. 1 post. Ostrich must have taken her head out of the ground. Thankfully Ostrich is not a Slug. Then it would take forever.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I would tend to agree with you, but, I was never under attack by that person. 
Other people seem to feel that some really ugly things were said to them. 
So maybe they are a bit more sensitive to indications that Wombatnomore is getting cranky again.



SQM said:


> Can we lay this matter to rest?
> 
> It is tedious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am sorry if I wasn't clear. I truly believe that transgender people are captives in their bodies. That their genetic makeup does not match their physical makeup. What I found sadly funny was how the radical feminists thought that men that transgendered to women still had more power than a women. That because they looked male once, they still had more power than women. I found that ridiculous. I had no intention of ever hurting someone that has or will go through such a painful soul searching and painful hormonal and surgical process. If I came across that way, I apologize


I read something like that years ago, when transgendering was rare. Supposedly the women who had originally been men kept their old attitude of superiority to those who were born as women. They were always trying to take over leadership of meetings and to monopolize the conversation. They weren't always allowed to do it, so they didn't have that much power, but they always tried. I'm afraid this way of looking at the phenomenon makes sense.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I read something like that years ago, when transgendering was rare. Supposedly the women who had originally been men kept their old attitude of superiority to those who were born as women. They were always trying to take over leadership of meetings and to monopolize the conversation. They weren't always allowed to do it, so they didn't have that much power, but they always tried. I'm afraid this way of looking at the phenomenon makes sense.


Maybe their testosterone was still higher than the others.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Can we lay this matter to rest?
> 
> It is tedious.
> 
> ...


Yes, we can and should.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Maybe their testosterone was still higher than the others.


Or old habits die hard, or maybe people were imagining it. 
Just as I am imagining this discomfort in my upper extremities. 
Good night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So very true. They throw out their judgments and false accusations because it makes them feel better to put other people down. They threaten people yet hide when challenged. But it is time for the sun to set, so we need to be kind.


You can't keep from being snarky, can you? It seems to be a need you have. And what you say in this message, unlike your last, has no connection with truth. The false accusations are the ones you've just made.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Good night Knitanon, sleep well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I don't think you want to know what I really think.


Sure I do, but not everyone will be happy about it. :roll:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Clearly it does. But a common denominator seems to be baptism but age seems to be the different variable.
> 
> Your avatar is so cute. Don't change it.


Thank you! I love the story about panda bears!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sure I do, but not everyone will be happy about it. :roll:


Yes and that is why I did not post it. It's a non-issue really.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thought you weren't going to talk to me, but you just can't help yourself can you? So flattering that I am the focus of such attention, thank you.


I don't remember telling you I wouldn't talk to you. However, if I did I changed my mind.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't remember telling you I wouldn't talk to you. However, if I did I changed my mind.


Truly, Designer, there is no need. Your grace shines!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> One especially does nothing but say how smart she is, how talened she is, how knowledgeable she is, and how rich she is. Another on won't even talk to anyone who doesn't agree with her politics. She is arrogant enough to believe that only her opinion is correct.


I know you are referring to me (as the first person you mentioned) because prior you regularly and falsely accuse me of just about everything under the sun. You cannot show me ONE instance to back up your accusations because I have not said "how smart I am," "how talen(t)ed I am," "how knowledgeable I am," nor "how rich I am." If anything, I answer others about any question asked of me which may answer those types of questions. I hope and believe I always explain that my skill set, my intellect, my financial assets and my gifts are all blessings bestowed upon me by my Heavenly Father. I deserve nothing, yet I know I have said many times, I am blessed.

Those attributes which you accuse me of, are your own with the exception of you probably not saying you are rich. I don't know for certain as I stopped reading most of your posts long ago.

You are the one to accuse and insult everyone you do not like, and not just me, and read what you want to believe. Meanwhile you constantly CHOOSE to judge and insult others and then play the passive-agressive victim.

You repeat the same message again and again as if no one heard you the first time and look for accolades and praise while telling everyone you'll stop. You never do stop because it is who you are and how you thrive.

I won't explain what many have said to me of you for the very reason I am nothing of that which you accuse me. I normally ignore you and still you refuse to stop insulting me.

I wish you happiness because you seem to sorely need some.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If you destroy a fertilized egg, it is still a human being. Adult stem cells have been reported to work better than the embryonic stem cells. Then they can use cord blood for stem cell research. Cord blood is usually thrown away. Why kill a human?


Research on your own - you have the intelligence.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Can we lay this matter to rest?
> 
> It is tedious.
> 
> ...


It became tedious by the second time whoever it was posted, but s/he didn't stop. The picking-on was done by whoever was calling itself wombatnomore. A simple apology to the people who'd been insulted would have sufficed, but it hasn't come. We don't all have memories as slippery as yours.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Only the Book of Life matters . Nothing to do with your book.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a conservative sect. Never heard of it. I never have heard of any of what you are speaking of Janet. What is a redo?


Can you believe what she thinks? Unbelievable!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know you are referring to me (as the first person you mentioned) because prior you regularly and falsely accuse me of just about everything under the sun. You cannot show me ONE instance to back up your accusations because I have not said "how smart I am," "how talen(t)ed I am," "how knowledgeable I am," nor "how rich I am." If anything, I answer others about any question asked of me which may answer those types of questions. I hope and believe I always explain that my skill set, my intellect, my financial assets and my gifts are all blessings bestowed upon me by my Heavenly Father. I deserve nothing, yet I know I have said many times, I am blessed.
> 
> Those attributes which you accuse me of, are your own with the exception of you probably not saying you are rich. I don't know for certain as I stopped reading most of your posts long ago.
> 
> ...


Truly, Designer, there is no need. Your grace shines!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Maybe their testosterone was still higher than the others.


Or maybe they were just acting like the masters of the universe they were raised to be, though they looked like mistresses.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> But you do need to be baptized in the Catholic Church to become a Catholic. There are a few religions (thinking Lutheran, Episcopalian and Orthodox Churches that believe that Baptism is a sacrament aka a covenant with God) and they do not need to be baptized.


I know that silly. Also, the question was does one need to be baptized to be a 'Christian' and not specifically a Catholic. I answered 'no' because that is the answer from the Bible which you probably know too!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't remember telling you I wouldn't talk to you. However, if I did I changed my mind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great message Sis!


I agree!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you don't . The thief on the cross was not baptized and Jesus Himself said he would be with His Father in Heaven. He wasn't baptized.


Nowhere in the Bible, are we commanded to be Baptized (or in order to be saved).

Thanks for your example, too, CB.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Quite honestly, I am not interested in your take on what is taught. You were already proven the other day to have grandiose ideas of what you know about aspects of Christianity that you have no knowledge of.
> It seems to me that you have spoken of your youth, if you are indeed young then I was a Christian for longer than you have lived, I woud guess.


Though it's been noticed that you left the silent L out of "woud," it's been forgotten that you were attacked for using the word "doxology" *when you had used it correctly.* And it will remain forgotten because, of course, your messages and mine (and maybe Nebraska's) are "ignored," even though they're not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> It changes depending upon the particular religion.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is a conservative sect. Never heard of it. I never have heard of any of what you are speaking of Janet. What is a redo?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservative_Christianity


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It became tedious by the second time whoever it was posted, but s/he didn't stop. The picking-on was done by whoever was calling itself wombatnomore. A simple apology to the people who'd been insulted would have sufficed, but it hasn't come. We don't all have memories as slippery as yours.


it happened before my time on the political thread, SchweetHeart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> it happened before my time on the political thread, SchweetHeart.


Wrong. In fact, a few weeks ago I sent you a link and you were surprised to see that you had been one of the Chosen, Dollink. It's that slippery memory again.

There's nothing wrong with you forgiving, but don't assume we should all forget just because you have.

Come to think of it, you were the one who had most to say about cubes. You were all over that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know you are referring to me (as the first person you mentioned) because prior you regularly and falsely accuse me of just about everything under the sun. You cannot show me ONE instance to back up your accusations because I have not said "how smart I am," "how talen(t)ed I am," "how knowledgeable I am," nor "how rich I am." If anything, I answer others about any question asked of me which may answer those types of questions. I hope and believe I always explain that my skill set, my intellect, my financial assets and my gifts are all blessings bestowed upon me by my Heavenly Father. I deserve nothing, yet I know I have said many times, I am blessed.
> 
> I don't feel I am a victim -- I wouldn't be here if I felt victimized. YOu feel like a victim if someone you admire misunderstands you. I don't admire you but I do understand you. Please go back to ignoring all my posts like theones you say you ignored like this one. Fine with me.
> 
> ...


It must hit home to you that just about everyone on this thread feels exactly as I do. You don't have to SAY you think you are superior etc, when you show that you think you are. Maybe that might surprise you??? not -- maybe you could read your posts and you might then decide to change -- I know you won't. You come across as arrogant in just about every post and you come across as talking down in everyone of your posts. that is a fact.

We don't feel the same about Joey who we know absolutely is true to her beliefs. We dont agree with her and never will. But we know she is true to her beliefs. Others on your thread are true to theirs too. Although the blind hatred of your President doesn't do you all proud. There are 2 or 3 of you who never post anything positive. And usually you make sure that whoever you answer is 'put in her place' just like the above post. I know you won't change, but I will continue to disagree publicly with you because I think you are so self important , and unkind that you don't even know it.

You have said over and over that you don't read my posts, yet you discuss my posts and answer most of them. So you are also not a truth teller.

I am sure you aren't the least bit interested or worried about my opinion. You are too arrogant. I will continue posting when I wish and will continue to call your posts the way I see them. You insert yourself in conversations and take on everyone. I know your saying that you wish me happiness is not true-- You never in a million years would wish me happiness. Your sarcasm is so much a part of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Clearly it does. But a common denominator seems to be baptism but age seems to be the different variable.
> 
> Your avatar is so cute. Don't change it.


SQM, you are being given incorrect info re Christians by non-Christians.

There are no commands in the Bible for anyone to be baptized. In the Catholic Faith, one must be baptized to become a Catholic (as LTL described).

Many Protestants are baptized with a "sprinkling" as an infant which is only a symbolic dedication of the infant to God and a chance for the Congregation to agree to nurture and bring the dedicated infant up in their care and God's Word. Anyone can choose to be baptized by full immersion in some Protestant denominations/churches by following a manmade rule of their particular church in order to become a church member or simply because the person wishes it for himself.

The Catholic church 'confirms' children at a particular age as well as some Protestant Faiths. (The churches I've attended and have been a member (or not) have no Confirmation process. Otherwise, I can think of no other place where age matters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always felt that it was someone in the house. No signs of break-in. New snow. Christmas Eve. Not the usual suspects, but one who would be protected by the parents.



MaidInBedlam said:


> In spite of the fact that the parents were the first suspects because that's how the police investigate, I have always believed that the murderer was someone who attended those horrible pageants where little girls are all tarted up and are encouraged to act like sexy adult females, and this person was/is so far above reproach he/she has never been glanced at as the possible murderer. I look forward to hearing about the conclusion your reading group comes to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservative_Christianity


That is not what Janet said.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wrong. In fact, a few weeks ago I sent you a link and you were surprised to see that you had been one of the Chosen, Dollink. It's that slippery memory again.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with you forgiving, but don't assume we should all forget just because you have.
> 
> Come to think of it, you were the one who had most to say about cubes. You were all over that.


I certainly do not assume that anyone has my unmiraculous memory. But it does have some good points not to remember everything. I am guessing I started on the political threads around February. I was not there for the Phil posts. But yes I did indeed talk a lot about cubes last winter. Bathroom humor makes me laugh. I however, was not the discoverer of that wonderful fact. But alas and alack, it seems to have slipped out of my memory who was the great researcher.

Who else here feels that her memory is slippery? A point for the first Confessee.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, you are being given incorrect info re Christians by non-Christians.
> 
> There are no commands in the Bible for anyone to be baptized. In the Catholic Faith, one must be baptized to become a Catholic (as LTL described).
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your patience in trying to explain the situation to me. I guess it seems that each group has its own way of doing things. But what it seems like is that, unlike the Jewish faith, Catholics and Protestants are not automatically born into their religion. You all seem to have a ritual to mark the welcoming of the newcomer. That is basically what I was trying to figure out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Instigator News? Are you serious?


Yep. And we're left talking to a rock.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I have always felt that it was someone in the house. No signs of break-in. New snow. Christmas Eve.


Me too, Sherlock Mary. The Son Did It, in the Basement with his Hands, his -----, and whatever else killed that child. The parents shielded that jerk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> In 1981, the man who became Pope Benedict XVI began his career as Prefect of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith, a name for a part of which was the Inquisition. Benedict XVI was a conservative old man who had no strength to deal with change of any kind in the Church. Neither was he capable of considering that change in the Church might be necessary. Pope Francis I is the first Pope to take his name from St. Francis of Assisi. He may well be as conservative as Benedict, but many Catholics see him as, to say the least, a breath of fresh air.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pope Francis is at least viewed as more interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks for all your patience in trying to explain the situation to me. I guess it seems that each group has its own way of doing things. But what it seems like is that, unlike the Jewish faith, Catholics and Protestants are not automatically born into their religion. You all seem to have a ritual to mark the welcoming of the newcomer. That is basically what I was trying to figure out.


The Significance of Believer's Baptism

by LifeWay Staff

Christian baptism is the immersion of a believer in water in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. It is an act of obedience symbolizing the believer's faith in a crucified, buried, and risen Savior and the believer's death to sin, the burial of the old life, and the resurrection to walk in newness of life in Christ Jesus. It is a testimony to his faith in the final resurrection of the dead. Being a church ordinance, it is prerequisite to the privileges of church membership and to the Lord's Supper.

The word for baptize in Greek is baptizo, which means "to dip, plunge, submerge, or immerse." Baptism in the New Testament was related to the ministry of both John the Baptist and of Jesus. John's baptism was symbolic of one's repentance from sin and of willingness to participate in the kingdom of God (Matt. 3:6-8; Luke 3:3-16).

Jesus submitted to John's baptism (Matt. 3:16) not to demote repentance but to authenticate John's ministry, to set an example for His followers, and to dedicate Himself publicly to His redemptive ministry. In so doing Jesus symbolized His death, burial, and resurrection.

Baptism translates baptisma, the meaning in the act of baptism, namely, a symbol of what Jesus did to save us - death, burial, and resurrection - and what He does in the believer - death to the old life, its burial, and resurrection to a new life in Christ.

Keeping in mind the meaning of baptisma, what is the significance of believer's baptism? Is it sacramental in nature and necessary for salvation, or is it symbolic in nature? The word it self strongly suggests the latter. The idea of baptismal regeneration did not appear in Christian teachings until late in the second and early in the third centuries. However, by the late second and early third centuries, baptismal regeneration came to be accepted by the group that later evolved into the Roman Catholic Church.

That immersion is the original form of baptism is generally agreed. Baptizo itself teaches that neither pouring nor sprinkling constitutes New Testament baptism. Because of the later belief in baptismal regeneration, the practice arose of pouring water all over a sick person. This was called clinical baptism. Later, water was poured only on the head.

It should be noted that while the verbs for pour and sprinkle appear in the Testament, neither is used for baptism. No usage has been found where baptizo means either pour or sprinkle. The practice of sprinkling for baptism gradually replaced immersion in the Catholic Church and when it divided into the Roman and Greek branches, the latter retained immersion. It was not until the 13th century that sprinkling became the official mode of Roman Catholic baptism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Baptism required for Catholics.



SQM said:


> I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You've never told us what you think of Pope Francis, even though you've been asked many times. Well, other than knowing what name he goes by, what do you think of his ideas?


I would still like to hear her answer. I can't see any way that she would agree with his attitude towards others. Like opposite ends of the spectrum. He is a wonderful Man and very courageous to take on people who disagree with his ideas. I would think from what I have read of her posts that she would be horrified at his kindness and openess. She won't answer as she would have to go against her Pope and being such a good Christian Catholic - she can't do that. Interesting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Where did I read that the Franciscans were also active Inquisitioners? I know the Benedictines were quite enthusiastic about the Project.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Though it's been noticed that you left the silent L out of "woud," it's been forgotten that you were attacked for using the word "doxology" *when you had used it correctly.* And it will remain forgotten because, of course, your messages and mine (and maybe Nebraska's) are "ignored," even though they're not.


No, she did NOT use the word correctly, didn't describe what it is correctly, nor did Janet make an accurate comparison. She also mistakenly spoke of how it is said by Christians. I explained everything once.

However, both of you refuse to learn anything, so I didn't bother explaining for a second time.

Consequently, you are wrong in your arrogance, prediction and lies as usual.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pope Francis is at least viewed as more interesting.


I think he is very good for the Church -- he is not stuffy, nor unkind and he does seem to care about the poor and he seems to be more accepting of others who are not of the Faith. I think he is good for the Catholic Church. At least he seems to be pulling the Church into the 20th century. I do wish they would sell of their riches and really look after the poor, however that likely wont happen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Our Wonderful Wombat from OZ has come to her senses, finally.


Opinions change quickly and completely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Boots. No sandals.



Cindy S said:


> Everyone pardon me while I sit down and put my feet up, the BS is getting quite deep around here!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> it happened before my time on the political thread, SchweetHeart.


Don't fret, PP will bring it up again and again and again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You must be proud. Bravo.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I've been accepted in a lot of LGBT groups even though I'm a garden variety straight person. You know how it is, you make friends and they open new worlds for you. I'm the only straight person to ever belong to a particular LGBT camping group that owns its own campground. Stuff like this just happens to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You have said over and over that you don't read my posts, yet you discuss my posts and answer most of them.


I'm certain the above was lies, lies and more lies and that is a fact! (to quote you) (I don't know *because I didn't read it in its entirety). *

I do know your one statement I requoted above is a LIE. I don't discuss nor answer MOST of your posts.

I've been told how you insult me repeatedly by nearly everyone on the Denim thread most who do not like *you* as we all long ago recognized your lies, bitterness, envy and anger. Several of my friends also told me how you bitched in post after post about HOW I IGNORE your posts to me, told me of some stupid travel post you wrote to me that I didn't read OR acknowledge, yet you criticized me and repeated several times how impolite I was IGNORING YOU.

How in the heck (according to you) can I both ignore yet respond and discuss 'most' of your posts - you are a mess.

Guess what, here is me, like the other 'us' IGNORING you in the future. Deal with it and stop insulting others and me.

Oh, I bet you didn't prove ONE of your accusations *because I'm not guilty of doing any of them.*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The choice to engage in a sexual act with someone who also wants the same thing is a choice, as you say. You're right that rape is not a choice, or, more accurately a choice for the rapist, not the victim. LGB&T are not choices. They're as much a choice as having two eyes or legs or a chin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Add scuba gear for safety.



Poor Purl said:


> Try these.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> May be a better idea to just get a hazmat suit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Hold it Huck, we don't want to encase their BS, we just don't want to be contaminated by it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Those are not particularly attractive. Maybe Huck would get that ruffler out for us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Much shorter list if you ask what isn't lied about!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It became tedious by the second time whoever it was posted, but s/he didn't stop. The picking-on was done by whoever was calling itself wombatnomore. A simple apology to the people who'd been insulted would have sufficed, but it hasn't come. We don't all have memories as slippery as yours.


Poor Purl, I truly did not want to go there with you, however, I am so tired of this BS I have no other choice. You seem to be the one with a slippery memory right now.

Recently, you reached out to me in a PM didn't you? And you invited me to "hang around" and contribute to this thread. I apologized to you for my past behaviour and reassured you that I wasn't 'two' people. I informed you that I could be a "piece of work" verbally like so many others on this thread by the way.

Now, I could publish those private exchanges couldn't I?

I apologized to you because YOU reached out to ME. Clearly that apology meant nothing and that's okay. I will still continue to contribute to this and any other thread as I choose.

I just found a maniacal PM from Vocal Lisa spewing the usual stuff. I must admit, I'm starting to see a funny side to this. Silly people saying silly things for no other reason than because they can. :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought they were on a baptism roll.



SQM said:


> Can we lay this matter to rest?
> 
> It is tedious.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm certain the above was lies, lies and more lies and that is a fact!
> 
> I've been told how you insult me by everyone on the Denim thread who do not like *you* as we all long ago recognized your lies, bitterness, envy and anger. Several of my friends also told me how you bitched in post after post about HOW I IGNORE your posts to me, told me of some stupid travel post you wrote to me that I didn't read OR acknowledge, yet you criticized me and repeated several times how impolite I was IGNORING YOU.
> 
> ...


How the heck can you equate these words with those of a Christian person? Can you ever be agreeable once in your life?? You come across as more of a mess than most!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If you destroy a fertilized egg, it is still a human being. Adult stem cells have been reported to work better than the embryonic stem cells. Then they can use cord blood for stem cell research. Cord blood is usually thrown away. Why kill a human?


Because the egg will be discarded anyway?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks for all your patience in trying to explain the situation to me. I guess it seems that each group has its own way of doing things. But what it seems like is that, unlike the Jewish faith, Catholics and Protestants are not automatically born into their religion. You all seem to have a ritual to mark the welcoming of the newcomer. That is basically what I was trying to figure out.


Now you've got it. You're welcome.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Me too, Sherlock Mary. The Son Did It, in the Basement with his Hands, his -----, and whatever else killed that child. The parents shielded that jerk.


Jealousy is a powerful motive.

I've heard about DNA not matching. Poor forensics all along.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know you are referring to me (as the first person you mentioned) because prior you regularly and falsely accuse me of just about everything under the sun. You cannot show me ONE instance to back up your accusations because I have not said "how smart I am," "how talen(t)ed I am," "how knowledgeable I am," nor "how rich I am." If anything, I answer others about any question asked of me which may answer those types of questions. I hope and believe I always explain that my skill set, my intellect, my financial assets and my gifts are all blessings bestowed upon me by my Heavenly Father. I deserve nothing, yet I know I have said many times, I am blessed.
> 
> Those attributes which you accuse me of, are your own with the exception of you probably not saying you are rich. I don't know for certain as I stopped reading most of your posts long ago.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
everything you claim never to have said, you have said. You need some memory training.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM, you are being given incorrect info re Christians by non-Christians.
> 
> There are no commands in the Bible for anyone to be baptized. In the Catholic Faith, one must be baptized to become a Catholic (as LTL described).
> 
> ...


In John 3:5 JESUS said, "Most assuredly I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of GOD.".

Here is a link to 100 Bible verses relating to baptism. IMO, that would indicate that it is to be considered quite important.
http://www.openbible.info/topics/baptismbaptism

Also, the Lutheran church does NOT believe that baptism is symbolic. They believe that you must be baptized to be saved, including infants.
http://www.whatyoubelieve.ca/believe.php?id=4

Methodists do not believe it is symbolic. They believe that baptism is an act of obedience to CHRIST! 
http://www.gbod.org/resources/faqs-about-baptism-membership-and-salvation

I have no idea what kind of Christian you are. But since our LORD JESUS exhorts us to be baptized AND it is important enough to be mentioned in the Bible, 100 times, I don't think you should dismiss it so readily!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have always felt that it was someone in the house. No signs of break-in. New snow. Christmas Eve. Not the usual suspects, but one who would be protected by the parents.


How would you explain the unidentified DNA?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks for all your patience in trying to explain the situation to me. I guess it seems that each group has its own way of doing things. But what it seems like is that, unlike the Jewish faith, Catholics and Protestants are not automatically born into their religion. You all seem to have a ritual to mark the welcoming of the newcomer. That is basically what I was trying to figure out.


SQM, you are being given incorrect info re Christians by a so called Christian.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, she did NOT use the word correctly, didn't describe what it is correctly, nor did Janet make an accurate comparison. She also mistakenly spoke of how it is said by Christians. I explained everything once.
> 
> However, both of you refuse to learn anything, so I didn't bother explaining for a second time.
> 
> Consequently, you are wrong in your arrogance, prediction and lies as usual.


I corrected you! You WERE wrong!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm certain the above was lies, lies and more lies and that is a fact! (to quote you) (I don't know *because I didn't read it in its entirety). *
> 
> I do know your one statement I requoted above is a LIE. I don't discuss nor answer MOST of your posts.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, since "nearly everyone on the Denim thread" comes here and reports back to you, we should go on their thread and conduct ourselves as you do here?

Oh, wait! That wouldn't be the Christian thing to do!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ======
> 
> I wrote a long answer to your post Yarnie- I read it and it expressed my feelings about your post. Then I thought of those on D and P who believe they are good Christians but in no way live like Christians. It would just have caused another battle. so,this is all I am going to post in answer. The thoughts you speak of are good,however the way some people on the Right on these posts live, are another matter.


Your 2 posts in response to Yarnie could well have been written by me and directed to you and some other regulars on these threads (collective you). I've only seen the term "good" and "bad" Christians used by yourselves to either mock or criticize us for not fitting into *your* preconceived notions. I've never seen any of us say anything other than we are imperfect Christians / humans, saved by grace and mercy.

For over a year several of you continuously stated that anyone who doesn't follow your version of social policy is unchristian, greedy, etc. You make these statements even though you don't know us or anything about what we do to support those in need locally or worldwide.

IMO you use these words as weapons to shut down real discussion of the issues and solutions that aren't based on massive government bureaucracies. Although those government programs haven't solved the problems despite massive spending over many decades, you resist options that require greater accountability and personal responsibility. We have all acknowledged that some people will always need more help and that help should be provided for them so please don't bring that red herring into it.

Our words are often twisted and taken out of context and then you take cherry picked scripture also out of context to support your claims of unchristian behaviour. I see a lot of judgmental comments and behaviour coming from the left. Your hard core resentment towards some on the right has resulted in some extremely crude and rude language. In the case of KPG, she was viciously attacked within hours of joining the forum last year and she has defended herself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In John 3:5 JESUS said, "Most assuredly I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of GOD.".
> 
> >>>>> you don't know what this verse means
> 
> ...


>>>>> I didn't dismiss the importance of baptism and Jesus never exhorted us to be baptized. You have a comprehension problem.(you blame it on Chemo Brain I guess) If it is mentioned once in the Bible, it is important to me. 

I thought you were to ignore me, btw.

Tip: stop believing everything you read and get out and into the real world, gather and learn from your own experiences and research and don't depend on others for your 'facts.' I didn't look at a single link, FYI.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is not what Janet said.


I believe she said "conservative Christian sects." Wouldn't each sect named in the list of conservative Christian denominations be a conservative Christian sect?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I corrected you! You WERE wrong!


No, I was not. You didn't correct me either because you are wrong.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *>>>>> I didn't dismiss it and Jesus never exhorted us to be baptized. You have a comprehension problem. (you call it Chemo Brain I guess).*
> 
> *I thought you were to ignore me.*


I was educated in the Methodist Church for 13 years since the age of five. I came to know many, many Christian people who attended our Church and Sunday School and never, ever, during my experience, did I witness a 'Christian' (as you call yourself), behave like this. Shame on you. Shame on you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Perhaps, since "nearly everyone on the Denim thread" comes here and reports back to you, we should go on their thread and conduct ourselves as you do here?
> 
> *>>>>>> Comprehension again KFN. I NEVER said they come here and report back to me.
> 'We' don't conduct ourselves as you do nor do we wish to be like you.*
> ...


*>>>>> because we are Christians, unlike you.*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your 2 posts in response to Yarnie could well have been written by me and directed to you and some other regulars on these threads (collective you). I've only seen the term "good" and "bad" Christians used by yourselves to either mock or criticize us for not fitting into *your* preconceived notions. I've never seen any of us say anything other than we are imperfect Christians / humans, saved by grace and mercy.
> 
> For over a year several of you continuously stated that anyone who doesn't follow your version of social policy is unchristian, greedy, etc. You make these statements even though you don't know us or anything about what we do to support those in need locally or worldwide.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you WCK: well done. I will ALWAYS defend my Savior. As to their insults of me, no weapon formed against me will prosper.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks for all your patience in trying to explain the situation to me. I guess it seems that each group has its own way of doing things. But what it seems like is that, unlike the Jewish faith, Catholics and Protestants are not automatically born into their religion. You all seem to have a ritual to mark the welcoming of the newcomer. That is basically what I was trying to figure out.


To be a Christian you have to have a personal relationship with God and Jesus as your Saviour. You can be born into a faith tradition, but that doesn't automatically make you a Christian.

But I'm a little confused about your reference to the Jewish "faith". Several of the Jewish posters have said that they don't believe in God but support traditional Jewish customs (the term ethnic Jew was used). So doesn't Jewish faith also require an individual to make a personal commitment to God and adherence to scripture?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I was not. You didn't correct me either because you are wrong.


It's like the children who cry "she said/no she said."

And then there is this:

I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel. Maya Angelou


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I would still like to hear her answer. I can't see any way that she would agree with his attitude towards others. Like opposite ends of the spectrum. He is a wonderful Man and very courageous to take on people who disagree with his ideas. I would think from what I have read of her posts that she would be horrified at his kindness and openess. She won't answer as she would have to go against her Pope and being such a good Christian Catholic - she can't do that. Interesting.


You seem to be basing your comments on a few news stories and buzz words without an understanding of the Catholic faith or its teachings. In this case, you are being judgmental.

You are also assuming that LTL doesn't support the catechism and direction of the Church -- in fact she has stated on more than one occasion that her faith is extremely important to her and that she follows it's mandate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You seem to be basing your comments on a few news stories and buzz words without an understanding of the Catholic faith or its teachings. In this case, you are being judgmental.
> 
> You are also assuming that LTL doesn't support the catechism and direction of the Church -- in fact she has stated on more than one occasion that her faith is extremely important to her and that she follows it's mandate.


You are so correct, WCK. LTL is very interested in following the catechism and has studied it well.

I believe Designer is looking for yet another way to criticize LTL because she dislikes her. IMO Designer is most often judgmental and compares us to her standards. D lacks much in understanding Christianity.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> To be a Christian you have to have a personal relationship with God and Jesus as your Saviour. You can be born into a faith tradition, but that doesn't automatically make you a Christian.
> 
> But I'm a little confused about your reference to the Jewish "faith". Several of the Jewish posters have said that they don't believe in God but support traditional Jewish customs (the term ethnic Jew was used). So doesn't Jewish faith also require an individual to make a personal commitment to God and adherence to scripture?


Now who's being judgemental? Simply by asking the question makes it so. :hunf:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe Designer is looking for yet another way to criticism LTL who she dislikes. IMO is is most often judgmental and compares everyone to her standards. She lacks much in understand Christianity.


So how come you're up so late? It wouldn't be because you feel unsure that your many grandiose statements of today were appropriate would it? Are you up this late to go over and over them just to make sure? Good intentions maybe but it's a shame you can't change anything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - why are we both still awake and at our computers?  

I'm working, you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now who's being judgemental? Simply by asking the question makes it so. :hunf:


Give it a rest Wombat. There's no judgment involved in asking for clarification to better understand a point of view.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - why are we both still awake and at our computers?
> 
> I'm working, you?


Oh my! You mustn't be getting much work done since you're constantly on KP!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - why are we both still awake and at our computers?
> 
> I'm working, you?


I was putting an order together, but am now ready to call it a night. Sleep well KPG!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Give it a rest Wombat. There's no judgment involved in asking for clarification to better understand a point of view.


Just asking makes it so don't ya know? And you give it a rest. You're just like your other cronies, putting in their two cents worth to stir up trouble.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I was putting an order together, but am now ready to call it a night. Sleep well KPG!


I'm editing a four page business letter but still wide awake; I write best at night (or morning as it were). I'll have to sleep in this morning. Best rest to you as well.

Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I was putting an order together, but am now ready to call it a night. Sleep well KPG!


That's right. Legitimize yourself to the masses. That's what good Christians do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> That's right. Legitimize yourself to the masses. That's what good Christians do.


Give it a rest and get some rest, Lisa.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm editing a four page business letter but still wide awake; I write best at night (or morning as it were). I'll have to sleep in this morning. Best rest to you as well.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow.


Could have fooled me. You've been on KP for ages. Please go to bed or logout so we can all get some rest?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Give it a rest and get some rest, Lisa.


Oh you wish it was Lisa! Poor pitiful you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, she did NOT use the word correctly, didn't describe what it is correctly, nor did Janet make an accurate comparison. She also mistakenly spoke of how it is said by Christians. I explained everything once.
> 
> However, both of you refuse to learn anything, so I didn't bother explaining for a second time.
> 
> Consequently, you are wrong in your arrogance, prediction and lies as usual.


Really? Did Janet say all that? My recollection is that she used the word in referring to a hymn; you told her it was not the doxology but a hymn,


KPG said:


> See - I JUST posted about this and here you are running your mouth about what you don't know!
> 
> ABSOLUTE LIE JANET; obviously, you don't know anything about The Doxology.
> 
> ...


 and _Nebraska_ gave a definition which included hymns in the doxology.


Nebraska said:


> The words she posted may have been from a hymn but they are also used as the Doxology in Lutheran churches. I heard this Doxology every Sunday for years and years. In case you still think you know what you're talking about, here's a link!
> http://cyberhymnal.org/htm/p/r/praisegf.htm
> 
> Get yourself an education.


 Wikipedia defines it as follows: "A *doxology* (Greek: δοξολογία, from δόξα, _doxa_, "glory" and -λογία, _-logia,_ "saying" ) *is a short hymn of praises to God in various Christian worship services,* often added to the end of canticles, psalms, and hymns."

Telling someone she doesn't know what she's talking about is not the same as "explaining."

My arrogance, like yours, is neither right nor wrong, though both are probably unwarranted; my prediction was thrown in to tease you into replying; and my lies may or may not be lies. The fact that they disagree with your lies would make them truths.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't fret, PP will bring it up again and again and again.


I don't bring it up, but I always respond when someone else does.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Poor Purl, I truly did not want to go there with you, however, I am so tired of this BS I have no other choice. You seem to be the one with a slippery memory right now.
> 
> Recently, you reached out to me in a PM didn't you? And you invited me to "hang around" and contribute to this thread. I apologized to you for my past behaviour and reassured you that I wasn't 'two' people. I informed you that I could be a "piece of work" verbally like so many others on this thread by the way.
> 
> ...


It's true that I reached out to you, and I have to admit my memory is even more slippery than SQM's: you make a very nice and very explicit apology in the opening of your PM. So now, here in public, I'd like to do the same. I'm sorry for reopening that episode. I won't refer to you as Phil, or even s/he, again (though one day I'm going to introduce you to Phil, by picture, not in person), and I accept responsibility for dragging this situation on and on. But I swear, if I ever get another message from you with the title Putrid, I'm coming down to where you are just to give you a big dope slap.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh you wish it was Lisa! Poor pitiful you.


That misidentification is one of the funniest they've made, and they make quite a few.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In John 3:5 JESUS said, "Most assuredly I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of GOD.".
> 
> Here is a link to 100 Bible verses relating to baptism. IMO, that would indicate that it is to be considered quite important.
> http://www.openbible.info/topics/baptismbaptism
> ...


This would confirm what CB wrote. Funny how KPG didn't take offense at CB's message, even though it conflicted with KPG's.

This is way more interesting than matzoh (though less interesting than matzoh balls). :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> To be a Christian you have to have a personal relationship with God and Jesus as your Saviour. You can be born into a faith tradition, but that doesn't automatically make you a Christian.
> 
> But I'm a little confused about your reference to the Jewish "faith". Several of the Jewish posters have said that they don't believe in God but support traditional Jewish customs (the term ethnic Jew was used). So doesn't Jewish faith also require an individual to make a personal commitment to God and adherence to scripture?


Not necessarily. It is possible to be a fully observant Jew without believing in God. Judaism is a tradition of practice rather than belief. Good works count; words don't. (There are many Jews who would disagree, which is why I said "not necessarily." )


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now who's being judgemental? Simply by asking the question makes it so. :hunf:


She seemed to be asking honestly and not judgmentally. I can see that Christians would be puzzled by such an attitude, but it's 3:30 am and I'm done. Good night.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's true that I reached out to you, and I have to admit my memory is even more slippery than SQM's: you make a very nice and very explicit apology in the opening of your PM. So now, here in public, I'd like to do the same. I'm sorry for reopening that episode. I won't refer to you as Phil, or even s/he, again (though one day I'm going to introduce you to Phil, by picture, not in person), and I accept responsibility for dragging this situation on and on. But I swear, if I ever get another message from you with the title Putrid, I'm coming down to where you are just to give you a big dope slap.


Thank you very much PP. I did see the picture of 'Phil' posted by VL and I thought it was hilarious. In fact, there's a man in my neighbourhood who looks very similar and he gets around on one of those carts.

Having said that, NO, it's not 'Phil.'

I'm happy to leave things behind and behave in a more acceptable fashion. Life's really too short I believe.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She seemed to be asking honestly and not judgmentally. I can see that Christians would be puzzled by such an attitude, but it's 3:30 am and I'm done. Good night.


I appreciate that but I've experienced judgement of me over on D&P merely by an idea being put 'out there' just the same as the idea of 'Phil' was put out there. An idea can begin simply by asking a question.

It can be construed thus IMO.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't remember telling you I wouldn't talk to you. However, if I did I changed my mind.


Oh goodie, what fun


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I appreciate that but I've experienced judgement of me over on D&P merely by an idea being put 'out there' just the same as the idea of 'Phil' was put out there. An idea can begin simply by asking a question.
> 
> It can be construed thus IMO.


Never having posted an individual message there, I've never had to deal with their response. But WCK's question had none of the challenging tone such questions usually have around here. I suppose that to a Christian, who believes in the divinity of one who began life as a human being, a personal relationship makes sense. To a Jew, who has no one between herself and whatever higher power there may be, it doesn't.

As for professions of belief, they may or may not be genuine. You can't see what goes on in people's minds, but you can certainly judge their behavior.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Never having posted an individual message there, I've never had to deal with their response. But WCK's question had none of the challenging tone such questions usually have around here. I suppose that to a Christian, who believes in the divinity of one who began life as a human being, a personal relationship makes sense. To a Jew, who has no one between herself and whatever higher power there may be, it doesn't.
> 
> As for professions of belief, they may or may not be genuine. You can't see what goes on in people's minds, but you can certainly judge their behavior.


I know. You're right.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Possible error in gathering or processing.

Why? Who do you suspect?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> How would you explain the unidentified DNA?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is enough of a yawn. D&P is beyond me.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Perhaps, since "nearly everyone on the Denim thread" comes here and reports back to you, we should go on their thread and conduct ourselves as you do here?
> 
> Oh, wait! That wouldn't be the Christian thing to do!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is enough of a yawn. D&P is beyond me.


She who yawns and runs away lives to yawn another day. Good morning, Dame. Now go back to sleep.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That misidentification is one of the funniest they've made, and they make quite a few.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can always count on you for good advice.



Poor Purl said:


> She who yawns and runs away lives to yawn another day. Good morning, Dame. Now go back to sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your 2 posts in response to Yarnie could well have been written by me and directed to you and some other regulars on these threads (collective you). I've only seen the term "good" and "bad" Christians used by yourselves to either mock or criticize us for not fitting into *your* preconceived notions. I've never seen any of us say anything other than we are imperfect Christians / humans, saved by grace and mercy.
> 
> For over a year several of you continuously stated that anyone who doesn't follow your version of social policy is unchristian, greedy, etc. You make these statements even though you don't know us or anything about what we do to support those in need locally or worldwide.
> 
> ...


The converse is also true! While I agree with SOME of what you said, there are those on the right who use words as weapons also (I'm not excepting myself). We LIKE to discuss controversial issues. That's why we're here instead of D&P. There are some from D&P, who like to get involved in real discussion (regardless of the back and forth). But then there are some who only come to vomit out their hatred and intolerance, which is then followed by the troops coming over to defend her. READ the words! I cannot understand why you would defend this behavior and condemn the other! This particular episode took place while we were having a friendly discussion. Go back and read it. Then you will see who "visciously attacked" whom.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>> I didn't dismiss the importance of baptism and Jesus never exhorted us to be baptized. You have a comprehension problem.(you blame it on Chemo Brain I guess) If it is mentioned once in the Bible, it is important to me.
> 
> I thought you were to ignore me, btw.
> 
> Tip: stop believing everything you read and get out and into the real world, gather and learn from your own experiences and research and don't depend on others for your 'facts.' I didn't look at a single link, FYI.


I guess you forgot! YOU'RE the one who said you were going to ignore ME!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I came here to post a particular insightful article by Ben Carson that I thought Joey and some others might like. Never mind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> To be a Christian you have to have a personal relationship with God and Jesus as your Saviour. You can be born into a faith tradition, but that doesn't automatically make you a Christian.
> 
> But I'm a little confused about your reference to the Jewish "faith". Several of the Jewish posters have said that they don't believe in God but support traditional Jewish customs (the term ethnic Jew was used). So doesn't Jewish faith also require an individual to make a personal commitment to God and adherence to scripture?


I have wondered that myself many times.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> See - I JUST posted about this and here you are running your mouth about what you don't know!
> 
> ABSOLUTE LIE JANET; obviously, you don't know *anything* about _The Doxology_.
> 
> ...


Alright, kpg. Follow along. Knitanon said, " The doxology I posted is not obscure at all, Ms Purl. It's one of those little hyms that everyone spouts without giving it a thought, similar to "bless your little heart".

You accused her of not knowing what she's talking about. You made a big deal of a typo or spelling error. Then you said the words she used were a hymn and the Doxology was not a hymn. I corrected you, showing you that her words were both a hymn and a Doxology. And yet, you STILL insist that you were right! I disagree with her that " everyone spouts without thinking". But that hymn IS a Doxology in many churches. You then said "Get yourself an education.". Perhaps she would, if you weren't so busy splitting hairs and twisting people's words!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's like the children who cry "she said/no she said."
> 
> And then there is this:
> 
> I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel. Maya Angelou


Maya Angelou also said, "When someone SHOWS you who they are, BELIEVE them.".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

A


joeysomma said:


> 1choice noun \ˈchȯis\
> 
> : the act of choosing : the act of picking or deciding between two or more possibilities
> 
> ...


Who we have sex WITH is, in part, NOT a choice. If I was a lesbian, I would only WANT and HAVE sex with women. Choice would only apply to WHICH woman I wanted to have sex with. It saddens me that you don't understand this. Think of this. If you were a pedophile (I am only saying this in a hypothetical way. I am NOT calling you a pedophile) you would naturally see children as the only people you'd want to have sex with. If pedophilia was a CHOICE, how many people do you think would choose pedophilia as their sexual orientation? Here's a really simple description of choice. If you could choose to be born without legs would you choose that?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This would confirm what CB wrote. Funny how KPG didn't take offense at CB's message, even though it conflicted with KPG's.
> 
> This is way more interesting than matzoh (though less interesting than matzoh balls). :lol:


Right or wrong, they stick together. I disagreed with her early on. Now she's LOOKS for reasons to attack (oh, I mean correct) me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This verse is the most telling. "Born of water" is the natural childbirth. Every living person is born of water.
> 
> "And the Spirit," is the personal relationship you have with Christ. There is nothing you can "do" to become a Christian, other than: _So they said, Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, and you will be saved, you and your household._ Acts 16:31 (NKJV)
> Adult Baptism is only an outward demonstration of an inward belief.


Hope you don't mind me posting this to your post. 
4Nicodemus said to Him, "How can a man be born when he is old? He cannot enter a second time into his mother's womb and be born, can he?" 5Jesus answered, "Truly, truly, I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit he cannot enter into the kingdom of God. 6"That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Possible error in gathering or processing.
> 
> Why? Who do you suspect?


I have no suspects. But I am always reminded of Polly Klaas.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> To be a Christian you have to have a personal relationship with God and Jesus as your Saviour. You can be born into a faith tradition, but that doesn't automatically make you a Christian.
> 
> But I'm a little confused about your reference to the Jewish "faith". Several of the Jewish posters have said that they don't believe in God but support traditional Jewish customs (the term ethnic Jew was used). So doesn't Jewish faith also require an individual to make a personal commitment to God and adherence to scripture?


Boys are bar mitzvahed at 13 and become a "man" and I am assuming that they make a commitment to follow the laws. Girls do the same at 12, except they don't become a man, which would make things easier for Jewish trannies. But in Judaism, we are encouraged to question and some of us question ourselves out of the religion but maintain aspects of the culture like celebrating the important holidays. I am far from an expert - Marilyn and PP should correct me - but I am not sure about the personal relationship with god. I don't believe in the Jewish god but she believes in me so that is that. Nature once posted about Rabbi Akiva of ancient times that said Judaism boils down to one thing - what is hateful to you, do not do to others. The rest is commentary. So that is how I live and how I try to post here. But get better responses from Our Experts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not necessarily. It is possible to be a fully observant Jew without believing in God. Judaism is a tradition of practice rather than belief. Good works count; words don't. (There are many Jews who would disagree, which is why I said "not necessarily." )


  No wonder I'm confused then; is that why you like to joke that you can get 3 different opinions when 2 Jews meet?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Maya Angelou also said, "When someone SHOWS you who they are, BELIEVE them.".


Actually I needed that quote today. So big thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The One who knows me best, loves me the most!! Thank you Lord for your unfailing love and grace, so undeserved, yet so freely given.Susan W.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This verse is the most telling. "Born of water" is the natural childbirth. Every living person is born of water.
> 
> "And the Spirit," is the personal relationship you have with Christ. There is nothing you can "do" to become a Christian, other than: _So they said, Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, and you will be saved, you and your household._ Acts 16:31 (NKJV)
> Adult Baptism is only an outward demonstration of an inward belief.


Thank you for explaining that. But if baptism is no more than than outward expression, why does the Bible refer to it's importance so many times? JESUS himself was baptized and HE baptized others? Are we not taught to follow HIS example? 
http://www.openbible.info/topics/baptism


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why was Jesus baptized? Why was Jesus' baptism important?

Jesus baptized, Jesus' baptism

Question: "Why was Jesus baptized? Why was Jesus' baptism important?"

Answer: At first glance, it seems that Jesus coming to be baptized has no purpose at all. Johns baptism was the baptism of repentance (Matthew 3:11), but Jesus was sinless and had no need of repentance. Even John was taken aback at Jesus coming to him. John recognized his own sin and was aware that he, a sinful man in need of repentance himself, was unfit to baptize the spotless Lamb of God: I need to be baptized by You and You are coming to me? (Matthew 3:14). Jesus replied that it should be done because it is fitting for us to fulfill all righteousness (Matthew 3:15).

There are several reasons why it was fitting for John to baptize Jesus at the beginning of His public ministry. Jesus was about to embark on His great work, and it was appropriate that He be recognized publicly by His forerunner. John was the voice crying in the wilderness prophesied by Isaiah, calling people to repentance in preparation for their Messiah (Isaiah 40:3). By baptizing Him, John was declaring to all that here was the One they had been waiting for, the Son of God, the One he had predicted would baptize with the Holy Spirit and fire (Matthew 3:11).

Jesus baptism also showed that He identified with sinners. His baptism symbolized the sinners baptism into the righteousness of Christ, dying with Him and rising free from sin and able to walk in the newness of life. His perfect righteousness would fulfill all the requirements of the Law for sinners who could never hope to do so on their own. When John hesitated to baptize the sinless Son of God, Jesus replied that it was proper to fulfill all righteousness (Matthew 3:15). By this He alluded to the righteousness that He provides to all who come to Him to exchange their sin for His righteousness (2 Corinthians 5:21).

In addition, Jesus coming to John showed His approval of John's baptism, bearing witness to it, that it was from heaven and approved by God. This would be important in the future when others would begin to doubt Johns authority, particularly after his arrest by Herod (Matthew 14:3-11).

Perhaps most importantly, the occasion of the public baptism recorded for all generations to come the perfect embodiment of the triune God revealed in glory from heaven. The testimony directly from heaven of the Fathers pleasure with the Son and the descending of the Holy Spirit upon Jesus (Matthew 3:16-17) is a beautiful picture of the trinitarian nature of God. It also depicts the work of the Father, Son and Spirit in the salvation of those Jesus came to save. The Father loves the elect from before the foundation of the world (Ephesians 1:4); He sends His Son to seek and save the lost (Luke 19:10); and the Spirit convicts of sin (John 16:8) and draws the believer to the Father through the Son. All the glorious truth of the mercy of God through Jesus Christ is on display at His baptism.

Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/Jesus-baptized.html#ixzz39iZL3Jhj


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Water does not save a person. It is the Blood of Jesus that saves thru repentance.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The One who knows me best, loves me the most!! Thank you Lord for your unfailing love and grace, so undeserved, yet so freely given.Susan W.


Country Bumpkins
why does he only love some and not the children who are fleeing their homes for example? Why does she not put love into the Hearts of those who are so ugly towards them? Why is he so selective? Prejudice I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Water does not save a person. It is the Blood of Jesus that saves thru repentance.


Country Bumpkins
"the Blood of Jesus" is a nauseating description. Really nauseating.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Maya Angelou also said, "When someone SHOWS you who they are, BELIEVE them.".


That is the smartest thing posted here for days! It says it all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The One who knows me best, loves me the most!! Thank you Lord for your unfailing love and grace, so undeserved, yet so freely given.Susan W.


Country Bumpkins
who is Susan W.? She has a direct line to HIM?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I guess you forgot! YOU'RE the one who said you were going to ignore ME!


I assume you are referring to these recent words of mine:



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not going to read another word of *your post below* (now deleted) because I KNOW it must contain more of your lies and judgements and insults of me. I *am now going to judge you not worthy of my precious time.*


Reread them again and notice the words now emphasized. I do not see where I said I would 'ignore' you. You like to knit-pick and twist my words and pick a fight. I'm now returning the favor yet won't engage in a fight with you. (still not worth my time)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am sorry if I wasn't clear. I truly believe that transgender people are captives in their bodies. That their genetic makeup does not match their physical makeup. What I found sadly funny was how the radical feminists thought that men that transgendered to women still had more power than a women. That because they looked male once, they still had more power than women. I found that ridiculous. I had no intention of ever hurting someone that has or will go through such a painful soul searching and painful hormonal and surgical process. If I came across that way, I apologize


And I'm sorry I didn't understand what in particular you found ridiculous about radical feminist opinion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> "the Blood of Jesus" is a nauseating description. Really nauseating.


Then I fear for your eternal damnation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Then I fear for your eternal damnation.


Country Bumpkins
do not waste your time worrying about me. I am and will be fine. I know exactly what is going to happen to me after I end my journey on this Planet.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why was Jesus baptized? Why was Jesus' baptism important?
> 
> Jesus baptized, Jesus' baptism
> 
> ...


I understand that it's not baptism that assures salvation. JESUS forgave the robber that was crucified next to HIM. But doesn't the Bible exhort us to proclaim our belief through baptism?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> do not waste your time worrying about me. I am and will be fine. I know exactly what is going to happen to me after I end my journey on this Planet.


 What can wash away my sin
00:06
1
What can wash away my sin?
Nothing but the blood of Jesus;
What can make me whole again?
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.
Oh! precious is the flow
That makes me white as snow;
No other fount I know,
Nothing but the blood of Jesus.
2
For my cleansing this I see
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!
For my pardon this my plea
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!
3
Nothing can my sin erase
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!
Naught of works, tis all of grace
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!
4
This is all my hope and peace
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!
This is all my righteousness
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!

Source: http://www.hymnal.net/en/hymn/h/1008#ixzz39ieFNoE3


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> why does he only love some and not the children who are fleeing their homes for example? Why does she not put love into the Hearts of those who are so ugly towards them? Why is he so selective? Prejudice I guess.


God loves ALL his children, including you. God doesn't deny or forget a single one. It is the children (everyone) who may choose to deny God, Jesus, The Bible and its teachings, and deny acceptance of their Savior with their free will. They are the ones who selectively turn from Him.

As I said recently, God is the ultimate distressed parent (Father) over the decision of His child when a child denies Him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Thank you WCK: well done. I will ALWAYS defend my Savior. As to their insults of me, no weapon formed against me will prosper.


What about your insults to us?? Do you get extra points?. No - you don't --


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I understand that it's not baptism that assures salvation. JESUS forgave the robber that was crucified next to HIM. But doesn't the Bible exhort us to proclaim our belief through baptism?


Yes but it is our outward expression that we have been saved from our repentance. We are saying that we have died , buried and resurrected from our old life of sin. I belief in baptism but just not what gets you to Heaven. I was baptized a few months after I was saved.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God loves ALL his children, including you. God doesn't deny or forget a single one. It is the children (everyone) who may choose to deny God, Jesus, The Bible and its teachings, and deny acceptance of their Savior with their free will. They are the ones who selectively turn from Him.
> 
> As I said recently, God is the ultimate distressed parent (Father) over the decision of His child.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God loves ALL his children, including you. God doesn't deny or forget a single one. It is the children (everyone) who may choose to deny God, Jesus, The Bible and its teachings, and deny acceptance of their Savior with their free will. They are the ones who turn from Him; their prejudice.
> 
> As I said recently, God is the ultimate distressed parent (Father) over the decision of His child.


So, maybe have a little pity for those poor, scared children who have arrived on your door through no fault of their own. A bit of kindness and caring might be worthwhile.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> do not waste your time worrying about me. I am and will be fine. I know exactly what is going to happen to me after I end my journey on this Planet.


But what if you are wrong? Then you get to live eternity in hell. Why would it hurt to listen to me? It is for your own best interest. Not mine. I would not want you to spend eternity in hell. There is life after the grave.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> who is Susan W.? She has a direct line to HIM?


You also have a direct line to Him. We all do.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you don't . The thief on the cross was not baptized and Jesus Himself said he would be with His Father in Heaven. He wasn't baptized.


Of course, with His divine authority, Jesus could grant His mercy to the thief. I tend to think baptism became a ritual as the Christian churches developed and echoes Jesus baptism by the John the Baptist.

Yet another verse from an hymn:

To the river of Jordan our Savior went one day
And the preacher John the Baptist met Him there
And when John baptized Jesus in Jordan's rushing water
The mighty power of God filled the air


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Reread them again and notice the words now emphasized. I do not see where I said I would 'ignore' you. You like to knit-pick and twist my words and pick a fight. I'm now returning the favor yet won't engage in a fight with you. (still not worth my time)


You're splitting hairs again. YOUR words! "I am now going to judge you not worthy of my precious time."

That would certainly indicate that you were going to ignore me. Unless I have become worthy?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> why does he only love some and not the children who are fleeing their homes for example? Why does she not put love into the Hearts of those who are so ugly towards them? Why is he so selective? Prejudice I guess.


I just asked the same question of KPG interesting what the answer will be and whether they will be the same, or whether they will be ignored.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I understand that it's not baptism that assures salvation. JESUS forgave the robber that was crucified next to HIM. But doesn't the Bible exhort us to proclaim our belief through baptism?


I have said prior, it does not. If it does in your view, please point out that verse so we can discuss.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Reread them again and notice the words now emphasized. I do not see where I said I would 'ignore' you. You like to knit-pick and twist my words and pick a fight. I'm now returning the favor yet won't engage in a fight with you. (still not worth my time)


really???????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Never having posted an individual message there, I've never had to deal with their response. But WCK's question had none of the challenging tone such questions usually have around here. I suppose that to a Christian, who believes in the divinity of one who began life as a human being, a personal relationship makes sense. To a Jew, who has no one between herself and whatever higher power there may be, it doesn't.
> 
> As for professions of belief, they may or may not be genuine. You can't see what goes on in people's minds, but you can certainly judge their behavior.


I love learning and will usually ask questions to get an understanding of where people are coming from. One of the things I most enjoyed in reading the Old Testament, "is" the personal relationship that so many Jews had with God. They spoke to God as if they were carrying on a conversation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Am I in Junior High school? I feel like it right now. Everyone stop with the child like fighting. Not becoming of adults. Maybe even in grade school.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have said prior, it does not. If it does in your view, please point out that verse so we can discuss.


I much prefer having a discussion with anyone by you. But I believe that the Bible exhorts us to become baptized. Here's one example. 
Acts 2:38; Then Peter said to them, " Repent, and let every one of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins; and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Spirit."

Here's another. Matthew 28:19 JESUS said, "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit,"


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I read something like that years ago, when transgendering was rare. Supposedly the women who had originally been men kept their old attitude of superiority to those who were born as women. They were always trying to take over leadership of meetings and to monopolize the conversation. They weren't always allo4Hg?{7Lfwed to do it, so they didn't have that much power, but they always tried. I'm afraid this way of looking at the phenomenon makes sense.


I think the transgendered community has changed over time. My husband was a man, physically, but died as a woman. She had always been active in causes relating to human rights, and she kept that up, much to the approval of her local transgendered community. He was a leader type of activist when I met him and she died with that quality intact. It comforts me to know that she is in Heaven and is now truly the woman she saw herself as, and not the product of hormones and surgery. It's pretty darned difficult to make a 6' 3" brawny male body appear truly female.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Am I in Junior High school? I feel like it right now. Everyone stop with the child like fighting. Not becoming of adults. Maybe even in grade school.


CB, you and I were having a perfectly reasonable discussion. Note who always comes to sow discord.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If you destroy a fertilized egg, it is still a human being. Adult stem cells have been reported to work better than the embryonic stem cells. Then they can use cord blood for stem cell research. Cord blood is usually thrown away. Why kill a human?


Good question. I would think that adult stem cells plus cord blood would yield a lot more stem cells for research that uses them than fertilized eggs that weren't used for in vitro fertilization.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You have to repent first before being baptized. If you chose to be baptized it has to be done in the Name of the Father ,Son and Holy Spirit. Baptism doesn't save you but recommended to symbolize you are saved and burying the dead man of sin.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think the transgendered community has changed over time. My husband was a man, physically, but died as a woman. She had always been active in causes relating to human rights, and she kept that up, much to the approval of her local transgendered community. He was a leader type of activist when I met him and she died with that quality intact. It comforts me to know that she is in Heaven and is now truly the woman she saw herself as, and not the product of hormones and surgery. It's pretty darned difficult to make a 6' 3" brawny male body appear truly female.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Revelation 3:20

Here, I'm standing at the door, knocking.

If someone hears my voice and opens the door. I will come

in to him, and eat with him, he will eat with me, 

3:21
I will let him who wins the victory sit with me on my 
throne,

just as I myself also won the victory and sat down with my

Father's throne.

3:22

Those who have ears, let them hear what the Spirit is saying

to Messianic communities.

The Complete Jewish Bible

An English Version of the Tanakh (old Testament) and B'rit 

Hadashah (New Testament)

"For out of Tziyon will go forth Torah, the word of Adonai 

from Yerushalayim".

__Yesha'yahu (Isaiah) 2:3

Trnslation by David H. Stern 

In 1972 Dr. Stein came to believe in Yeshua as the Messiah and after which he recieved a Master of Divinity degree at
at Fuller Theological Seminary and did graduate work at the University of Judaism.

As Jesus was know to say parables(a simple story teaching a moral lesson). Unless you have the Holy Spirits guideance's
you will not understand what is being shown to you in his words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> CB, you and I were having a perfectly reasonable discussion. Note who always comes to sow discord.


Alot of people. Everyone needs to go back and look at their own post and read and they will see who is acting up. I can't believe I just said that to a group of women. I pray today the sun shines on the just and the unjust.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Revelation 3:20
> 
> Here, I'm standing at the door, knocking.
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to know if you (Christians) think it is wrong to oppose public policy that includes social issues--like extending unemployment benefits, providing healthcare for poor people, providing aid to families in need, turning away the 
"Dreamers", etc. Do you think Jesus would oppose those social policies? What about inequality and the idea that it's OK for CEO's to make obscene salaries while people are trying to live on $7.25/ hour. I'm very curious about how you justify those beliefs because most of those are how Teapartiers and conservative Republicans think. (Please don't tell me that Jesus said individuals not governments have to be concerned.)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The converse is also true! While I agree with SOME of what you said, there are those on the right who use words as weapons also (I'm not excepting myself). We LIKE to discuss controversial issues. That's why we're here instead of D&P. There are some from D&P, who like to get involved in real discussion (regardless of the back and forth). But then there are some who only come to vomit out their hatred and intolerance, which is then followed by the troops coming over to defend her. READ the words! I cannot understand why you would defend this behavior and condemn the other! This particular episode took place while we were having a friendly discussion. Go back and read it. Then you will see who "visciously attacked" whom.


I've never said that posters from the right can't dish it back out. I've also admitted that there are way too many pages on here for me to keep up with it on a regular basis.

I like to discuss issues too, but unfortunately these topics rarely stick to issues - they become personal slanging matches. When I first came to the political threads more than a year ago, I found that several posters from the left regularly deflected the discussion to judgment of someone's Christian values or behaviour rather than the issue.

That is still happening now which is why most of us rarely post on these threads anymore and why we don't bother with NB. If that judgmental behaviour is questioned, the automatic response is that the right is hypocritical. They don't see the hypocrisy of making those judgments based on pushing their agendas and without any real knowledge of the people they are accusing.

The vicious personal attacks I referred to go back to last spring; they continue whether KPG posts or not, new posters seem to join into the mob mentality. It might be an interesting experiment to see what happens if everyone decided to stick with discussing the issues.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I would like to know if you (Christians) think it is wrong to oppose public policy that includes social issues--like extending unemployment benefits, providing healthcare for poor people, providing aid to families in need, turning away the
> "Dreamers", etc. Do you think Jesus would oppose those social policies? What about inequality and the idea that it's OK for CEO's to make obscene salaries while people are trying to live on $7.25/ hour. I'm very curious about how you justify those beliefs because most of those are how Teapartiers and conservative Republicans think. (Please don't tell me that Jesus said individuals not governments have to be concerned.)


Jesus is more concerned about your soul .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jesus is more concerned about your soul .


Jesus is more concerned about my soul than somebody else's soul?
Please explain.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pope Francis is at least viewed as more interesting.


I forgot to mention that Pope Benedict retired a couple of months after getting a full report on all the shenanigans the Vatican Bank has and does get up to. I can't remember what TV program I watching except that the sources seemed very reliable. Benedict's retirement was presented as a natural reaction of an elderly man who knew he had to solve some very difficult things when he was too old and infirm to tackle anything difficult.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> You must be proud. Bravo.


I'm often surprised, actually. I certainly enjoy the variety. Who knows what will come next? I'm not dead yet. Maybe I should do some thinking about what I'd most like to have happen next.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to bow out of here because I have things to do, but I have asked a question quite honestly about how Christian values mesh with what certain political parties believe and I'm very curious about an answer. I'll check back later. 
And yes I admit to being critical of hypocritical Christians who profess their faith in some ways but not others. I truly would like to understand this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Jesus is more concerned about my soul than somebody else's soul?
> Please explain.


What I meant by that is Jesus want everyone to know that he loves us. I did not mean that just your soul, but all the people he has put on this earth.

He gives us free will. We chose to believe or not to believe. He will give any goverment who does or does not believe in him free will.

The soul is more important to him then a goverment body that is here on earth. Goverments are made up of people who think they rule over their countries, but he is the one who judges.

I am trying to explain as best as I know how do not want to cause confussion.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I would like to know if you (Christians) think it is wrong to oppose public policy that includes social issues--like extending unemployment benefits, providing healthcare for poor people, providing aid to families in need, turning away the
> "Dreamers", etc. Do you think Jesus would oppose those social policies? What about inequality and the idea that it's OK for CEO's to make obscene salaries while people are trying to live on $7.25/ hour. I'm very curious about how you justify those beliefs because most of those are how Teapartiers and conservative Republicans think. (Please don't tell me that Jesus said individuals not governments have to be concerned.)


I believe that we should give to the truly needy. But I believe that we should be adopting laws and policies that bring the jobs back, so that we could put our people back to work. I cannot support a government that is corrupt to the core (both sides). I also believe that making people independent is making them free. All able bodied people should have the opportunity to support themselves. We aren't meant to support them.

I don't think that being Christian, requires us to allow foreigners to come at will, if it threatens the welfare of our nation and our people. We cannot give what we do not have. We don't have the money to support them and we don't have the jobs to support them. The best we can or should do, is help them to better the conditions in their own countries.

The inequality can only be addressed by addressing the corruption between government and corporations. If the jobs were returned, people would be able to negotiate better salaries. But with jobs in short supply, we are forced to "take it or leave it". Without opportunity, we are little more than slaves.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never said that posters from the right can't dish it back out. I've also admitted that there are way too many pages on here for me to keep up with it on a regular basis.
> 
> I like to discuss issues too, but unfortunately these topics rarely stick to issues - they become personal slanging matches. When I first came to the political threads more than a year ago, I found that several posters from the left regularly deflected the discussion to judgment of someone's Christian values or behaviour rather than the issue.
> 
> ...


I agree. But I also see some from the right who also deflect discussion to the judgment of other's behavior as well. Neither side is innocent in this. Where I have a problem is not in the discussion itself, but with those who come here looking for a fight. I don't get treated nicely all of the time. But I choose to come because I want the exchange of ideas. I rarely if ever agree with the political issues of the left. I know that I will be bombarded when I make statements adverse to theirs. But I choose discussion anyway. If somebody from D&P wants to get involved in the "discussion", I don't mind that. What I mind is when they come here to correct and criticize. Those at D&P don't like it any better. And they would not appreciate our doing the same to them. I have a problem with kpg. I went away. I didn't stay there and force all of you to be a part of it. I wish she would do the same. But instead she comes on this thread to start a fight. Why won't she stop? I did!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Well, I've said a few times that I've had an interesting life. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I came here to post a particular insightful article by Ben Carson that I thought Joey and some others might like. Never mind.


I'm sure Joey would have - she's posted things by him before. Some of us are less kindly disposed toward him, Bonnie, but I think most of us know how to behave. I hope that you wouldn't have received the same responses some of your confreres would get.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Right or wrong, they stick together. I disagreed with her early on. Now she's LOOKS for reasons to attack (oh, I mean correct) me.


It's not just that they stick together. It's the blindness that always gets me. CB also wrote (yesterday or the day before) that church has nothing (or maybe very little) to do with being a Christian, yet you were sent to solitary for choosing not to attend church because you hadn't found one that you felt was right. Did KPG get all high and mighty over that? She probably never read it, assuming that anything CB says is fine with her. Nor did CB comment on the reason you were punished.

We've all been targets for her at different times. And her pals seem not even to notice how she talks to people who aren't them (Wombat noticed and now she's been sent to wander in the desert). So then we answer her back in kind, and her pals call us abusive, say we gang up, we're bullies, who knows what they say in that deep dark hole-in-the-ground they call D&P, and probably more so in PMs?

I disagree with you entirely on economics and to some extent on politics; I certainly have different view on religion than you; yet we've never told each other to Get an education! Which I guess makes us far more civilized than the hyenas who circle around us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I have a problem with kpg. I went away. I didn't stay there (add; D&P) and force all of you to be a part of it. I wish she would do the same. But instead she comes on this thread to start a fight. Why won't she stop? I did!


I didn't realize my words to your post about Matzoh;



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My bible just refers to it as unleavened bread, or or manna. I didn't know that's what it was. I think I'd like to try it.





knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you never received Communion? Nearly every Protestant church I've ever shared in the Communion service serves Matzoh for the breaking of the bread.
> 
> Also, Matzoh is a common staple in European households, or at least in my family it was.


were so controversial and a fight starter. I'll refrain from mentioning the cracker or any other on this thread again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> AWho we have sex WITH is, in part, NOT a choice. If I was a lesbian, I would only WANT and HAVE sex with women. Choice would only apply to WHICH woman I wanted to have sex with. It saddens me that you don't understand this. Think of this. If you were a pedophile (I am only saying this in a hypothetical way. I am NOT calling you a pedophile) you would naturally see children as the only people you'd want to have sex with. If pedophilia was a CHOICE, how many people do you think would choose pedophilia as their sexual orientation? Here's a really simple description of choice. If you could choose to be born without legs would you choose that?


This _should_ make it all clear, but how much will you bet that it won't.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If you destroy a fertilized egg, it is still a human being. Adult stem cells have been reported to work better than the embryonic stem cells. Then they can use cord blood for stem cell research. Cord blood is usually thrown away. Why kill a human?


Why call cells that nobody wants a human?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No wonder I'm confused then; is that why you like to joke that you can get 3 different opinions when 2 Jews meet?


No, I think it's just a cultural thing: we like to argue. In fact, the Talmud, which contains the entire body of law (I won't confuse you by clarifying that further), is made up entirely of arguments, disagreements, and finally consensus.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not just that they stick together. It's the blindness that always gets me. CB also wrote (yesterday or the day before) that church has nothing (or maybe very little) to do with being a Christian, yet you were sent to solitary for choosing not to attend church because you hadn't found one that you felt was right. Did KPG get all high and mighty over that? She probably never read it, assuming that anything CB says is fine with her. Nor did CB comment on the reason you were punished.
> 
> We've all been targets for her at different times. And her pals seem not even to notice how she talks to people who aren't them *(Wombat noticed and now she's been sent to wander in the desert)* So then we answer her back in kind, and her pals call us abusive, say we gang up, we're bullies, who knows what they say in that deep dark hole-in-the-ground they call D&P, and probably more so in PMs?
> 
> I disagree with you entirely on economics and to some extent on politics; I certainly have different view on religion than you; yet we've never told each other to Get an education! Which I guess makes us far more civilized than the hyenas who circle around us.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> "the Blood of Jesus" is a nauseating description. Really nauseating.


"The blood of the lamb," which you're supposed to be washed in, is even more so. But blood is very important. Yet women, who bleed every month, are less so. Go figure.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not just that they stick together. It's the blindness that always gets me. CB also wrote (yesterday or the day before) that church has nothing (or maybe very little) to do with being a Christian, yet you were sent to solitary for choosing not to attend church because you hadn't found one that you felt was right. Did KPG get all high and mighty over that? She probably never read it, assuming that anything CB says is fine with her. Nor did CB comment on the reason you were punished.
> 
> We've all been targets for her at different times. And her pals seem not even to notice how she talks to people who aren't them (Wombat noticed and now she's been sent to wander in the desert). So then we answer her back in kind, and her pals call us abusive, say we gang up, we're bullies, who knows what they say in that deep dark hole-in-the-ground they call D&P, and probably more so in PMs?
> 
> I disagree with you entirely on economics and to some extent on politics; I certainly have different view on religion than you; yet we've never told each other to Get an education! Which I guess makes us far more civilized than the hyenas who circle around us.


I know. Right???


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> "The blood of the lamb," which you're supposed to be washed in, is even more so. But blood is very important. Yet women, who bleed every month, are less so. Go figure.


It's all bad blood if you ask me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And I'm sorry I didn't understand what in particular you found ridiculous about radical feminist opinion.


Need you ask?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> were so controversial and a fight starter.


Splitting threads again! It was when you attacked NC, with whom I'd been discussing, that your comments turned into a fight.

Why can you never apologize for your actions? You just equivocate.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Don't worry, Wombat. There are a few oases over here. :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love learning and will usually ask questions to get an understanding of where people are coming from. One of the things I most enjoyed in reading the Old Testament, "is" the personal relationship that so many Jews had with God. They spoke to God as if they were carrying on a conversation.


And we often still do, though unofficially. But everyone does that, even non-believers. I've recently been getting painful muscle spasms on my left side every time I stand up. I invariably say "Oh, God, not again," or something similar. Do I expect anyone to stop them? No, I've started doing exercises and using ice.

I have to admit that I find the second story of Creation to be charming, in the way God watches over his garden and his children and punishes them when they misbehave. He certainly talks to Adam. Still, I don't think the Bible is to be taken literally (it contradicts itself at many points) any more than Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

That thing I don't understand about all this time spent on determining that people can or cannot discuss Christianity is that the viewpoint COULD be taken that a person is asking questions due to interest in the religion. 
Isn't that prospect considered a plus by people who are evangelists?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Splitting threads again! It was when you attacked NC, with whom I'd been discussing, that your comments turned into a fight.
> 
> Why can you never apologize for your actions? You just equivocate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Splitting threads again! It was when you attacked NC, with whom I'd been discussing, that your comments turned into a fight.
> 
> Why can you never apologize for your actions? You just equivocate.


Ohhh, you mean _this_ vicious attack;



knitpresentgifts said:


> Natureschampion; Please stop telling Christians, of which I am one, what Matzoh and Manna is and how it was used, given by God or what it symbolizes to Christians as outlined in the Bible. I am the one who discussed Matzoh (the Communion symbolic 'bread" ) served in many Protestant Churches with KFN. Manna was never part of the conversation and is not part of the Communion Table.
> 
> You are only serving to introduce and/or confuse the topic of discussion and frankly, until reminded by your father, didn't know what you are talking about in this instance or regarding Manna.
> 
> ...


It is about time for you to speak the truth, KFN.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I would like to know if you (Christians) think it is wrong to oppose public policy that includes social issues--like extending unemployment benefits, providing healthcare for poor people, providing aid to families in need, turning away the
> "Dreamers", etc. Do you think Jesus would oppose those social policies? What about inequality and the idea that it's OK for CEO's to make obscene salaries while people are trying to live on $7.25/ hour. I'm very curious about how you justify those beliefs because most of those are how Teapartiers and conservative Republicans think. (Please don't tell me that Jesus said individuals not governments have to be concerned.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is about time for you to speak the truth, KFN.


Yup! That's the one! Try reading it through the eyes of others. Both NC and I thought it was a vicious comment. So too, some others!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never said that posters from the right can't dish it back out. I've also admitted that there are way too many pages on here for me to keep up with it on a regular basis.
> 
> I like to discuss issues too, but unfortunately these topics rarely stick to issues - they become personal slanging matches. When I first came to the political threads more than a year ago, I found that several posters from the left regularly deflected the discussion to judgment of someone's Christian values or behaviour rather than the issue.
> 
> ...


Have you never noticed how LTL and several others drop in simply to insult and then drop out again?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo, I wish to express how much I enjoy your posts, intelligence wit and views. Do not listen to the idiots who are only trying to destroy you and break your soul. *Do* forget them.
> 
> I know you well enough to know you are a woman of character who knows who she is and you should never forget that. :thumbup:


Thank you KPG.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jesus is more concerned about your soul .


Aren't all the social policies what your soul should be taking care of? If all the soul does all day is sing hymns, what does it accomplish?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jesus is more concerned about your soul .


That type of statement is exactly what doesn't make sense to people who are not Christians. 
Jesus has been portrayed as very giving and practical in facing the needs of the people he encountered. 
So many stories have been told of Jesus feeding people, saving people from discipline that is too harsh, teaching valuable lessons such as that marriage should be forever, that caring for the poor is important.
Jesus taught the story of the Good Samaritan, basically that we should not judge a book by its cover and that we exhibit love for each other through the care of everyone. 
Does that really sound like a God who cares mostly for souls?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Camacho said:


> i do that almost every time I look at this thrread, and frequently multiple times per visit.


If that is true, then why come on the thread at all? If this thread causes you that much discomfort, then why stay and increase your discomfort?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> A feel good story. University president takes a pay cut so minimum wage employees can get a raise. A person in authority does something to reduce inequality. Too bad some corporation CEO's can't take a lesson from Dr. burse.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/kentucky-state-president-cut-90000-off-his-own-salary-2014-8


It's not such a big thing coming from someone who admits he doesn't have to work. It was a nice gesture, but he still makes more than 1/4 of a million and will hardly suffer financially. If he really wanted to make a splash, he should have done what former NYC Mayor Bloomberg did and only accept $1.00 as a salary. Nice gesture for what it is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I wasn't the only one who saw it that way. Others said you wanted to ghettoize us. Perhaps you could have been clearer.


I was very clear. I can't do anything about the way you and others comprehend and twist/spin what is written. SQM using ghetto was her sense of humor coming out, it wasn't because I wasn't clear.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> If that is true, then why come on the thread at all? If this thread causes you that much discomfort, then why stay and increase your discomfort?


This may be hard to understand, many of us who come here do it to consider what others have to say. 
We are inspired, we are incensed, we are taken out of our comfort zones and educated. 
We understand that we need to be made uncomfortable at times to understand what others mean. 
That is why people stay even if we have to backspace occasionally.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Not true. Only if said Christian libeled the entire Jewish people by saying they're White Supremacists. Apparently you're unable to understand that.


You seem unable to understand that I am only talking about KP and what is going on here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It's not such a big thing coming from someone who admits he doesn't have to work. It was a nice gesture, but he still makes more than 1/4 of a million and will hardly suffer financially. If he really wanted to make a splash, he should have done what former NYC Mayor Bloomberg did and only accept $1.00 as a salary. Nice gesture for what it is.


soloweygirl
so "nice" to hear that a good deed means little or nothing to you. What a lousy Christian you are. We have been saying all along that sharing should come from the top and you consistently are against it. You are a Christian? Really? You will never able to proof it by your behavior. Bless you dear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You seem unable to understand that I am only talking about KP and what is going on here.


soloweygirl
go hook your trailer to a honey wagon and drive into oblivion.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Said a self proclaimed refined lady.


Never claimed to be a lady. Stop putting/giving attributes on/to me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never said that posters from the right can't dish it back out.
> 
> Changed my mind


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I was very clear. I can't do anything about the way you and others comprehend and twist/spin what is written. SQM using ghetto was her sense of humor coming out, it wasn't because I wasn't clear.


soloweygirl
oh, you make yourself QUITE clear and again are twisting/spinning the truth. The Monkey is on your back, not ours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is about time for you to speak the truth, KFN.


knitpresentgifts
says WHO??????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I was very clear. I can't do anything about the way you and others comprehend and twist/spin what is written. SQM using ghetto was her sense of humor coming out, it wasn't because I wasn't clear.


Hardly my sense of humor when Jews are asked not to be so Jewish or do so on a different thread. I would say more my ire and disgust that a Jew would even suggest it, if my slippery memory serves me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I've never said that posters from the right can't dish it back out.
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The choice to engage in a sexual act with someone who also wants the same thing is a choice, as you say. You're right that rape is not a choice, or, more accurately a choice for the rapist, not the victim. LGB&T are not choices. They're as much a choice as having two eyes or legs or a chin.


Transgenders do have the choice of going through the journey of changing sexes and becoming themselves or staying in the body they were born into and suffering with that decision. G&L's also have the choice: to accept it and live their gay life or to live a straight life and remain unhappy. There are choices to be made which only that particular individual can make.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gotta get me some of these! Do they have respirators too? Sometimes the smell gets pretty bad.


Some of us went for the whole has-mat suit, respirator and goggles. We find it's just the thing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> after every rain comes sunshine and the Tea Party has drowned the mainstream GOP and soon things will look up after the mainstream disposes of the burden. The Tea Party has shown nothing but racism, bigotry and hatred towards those who do not chime in to their ugly rhetoric. Fortunately MOST people at least have some decency and resent the hatred being hurled towards our President. The Tea Party is despicable.


I had removed my post but am rather glad you copied it. WCK was one of the people who thought that a neutral place where people could get to know each other was an excellent idea - yet she states she won't join. _ Wonder what changed her mind_. She suggested a neutral site before SQM even started NB. Suddenly she talks against it.

"""That is still happening now which is why most of us rarely post on these threads anymore and why we don't bother with NB.""" She seems to have changed her mind. I just wonder why only one or two has the courage to go against the group. We have never in any way brought up any differences on that thread. We have learned a lot and we like each other. That is really a good reason to avoid the thread I guess.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is another interesting viewpoint on the ebola treatment.

Rick Wiles: 'Ebola Could Solve America's Problems With Atheism And Homosexuality'
SUBMITTED BY Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 8/6/2014 4:10 pm
Right before chatting with a Republican congressman on his on Trunews program yesterday, End Times radio host Rick Wiles said that an outbreak of Ebola in the U.S. might actually be a good thing if it ends up giving an attitude adjustment to all the gays and atheists, along with people who use pornography or have had an abortion, who will die if they arent protected by God.

Now this Ebola epidemic can become a global pandemic and thats another name for plague. It may be the great attitude adjustment that I believe is coming, he said. Ebola could solve Americas problems with atheism, homosexuality, sexual promiscuity, pornography and abortion.

If Ebola becomes a global plague, you better make sure the blood of Jesus is upon you, you better make sure you have been marked by the angels so that you are protected by God. If not, you may be a candidate to meet the Grim Reaper.

Previously, Wiles linked President Obama to the Ebola outbreak.

- See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/rick-wiles-ebola-could-solve-americas-problems-atheism-and-homosexuality#sthash.7ukLeTNB.dpuf


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I was educated in the Methodist Church for 13 years since the age of five. I came to know many, many Christian people who attended our Church and Sunday School and never, ever, during my experience, did I witness a 'Christian' (as you call yourself), behave like this. Shame on you. Shame on you.


Were these members of your church constantly being criticized and attacked as KPG was? I doubt that. When you will compare apples to apples, your comment will have some merit. As it stands it means nothing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just asking makes it so don't ya know? And you give it a rest. You're just like your other cronies, putting in their two cents worth to stir up trouble.


It's that exactly what you are doing?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You seem unable to understand that I am only talking about KP and what is going on here.


I was responding to your statement "Then again, that defeats the whole purpose of the discussion to begin with. *If any Christian complained that would be a one way ticket to being labeled anti-semite and getting suspended/kicked off from the forum.*"

In the same context, I denied that complaints by Christians would not get them labeled "anti-semite." I believe that only one person here has been called an anti-Semite, and that was by me and not because she complained about too much discussion by Jews (she's never complained about that, as far as I know). One of us is unable to understand not only what I wrote but what she herself wrote, apparently, and it's not me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> so "nice" to hear that a good deed means little or nothing to you. What a lousy Christian you are. We have been saying all along that sharing should come from the top and you consistently are against it. You are a Christian? Really? You will never able to proof it by your behavior. Bless you dear.


I don't think Solow ever claimed to be any kind of Christian, good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hardly my sense of humor when Jews are asked not to be so Jewish or do so on a different thread. I would say more my ire and disgust that a Jew would even suggest it, if my slippery memory serves me.


I don't think she claims to be a Jew, either, just in her past.

I owe you an apology. It was *my* slippery memory that caused me to forget the Wombat's very gracious apology to me. I do like that phrase, though.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It was my slippery memory that caused me to forget the Wombat's very gracious apology to me. I do like that phrase, though.


I don't like the reference one bit. I am on meds that cause memory loss and it is not helpful to be reminded of something that I once had with great pride and no longer do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> so "nice" to hear that a good deed means little or nothing to you. What a lousy Christian you are. We have been saying all along that sharing should come from the top and you consistently are against it. You are a Christian? Really? You will never able to proof it by your behavior. Bless you dear.


I said it was a nice gesture for what it was. Most likely a one time thing as he is in an acting position.

I will also tell you AGAIN that I am NOT a Christian and do not play one on KP. You just can't help showing your ignorance, can you?

I am mean no disrespect to all other Christians on KP.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huck,

We claim Solo as one of ours.

So she is a lousy Christian, ha ha, as am I. Ha ha again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Forgot what I was saying. Oops!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would still like to hear her answer. I can't see any way that she would agree with his attitude towards others. Like opposite ends of the spectrum. He is a wonderful Man and very courageous to take on people who disagree with his ideas. I would think from what I have read of her posts that she would be horrified at his kindness and openess. She won't answer as she would have to go against her Pope and being such a good Christian Catholic - she can't do that. Interesting.


If you are blind to the facts you can not see. Yes he is a wonderful man. I am not horrified at his kindness and openness, I am horrified at your attempt to frame me incorrectly. The quotes that Obamacultists use are taken out of context and morphed to fit what they want. He tends to make longer speeches than Pope Benedict, and English is not his native language. So if I want to read the entire quote the Holy Father said, I will go to the Catholic website and read his speech in it's entirety so that I understand his message not just an individual sentence or paragraph. If The Holy Father expresses an opinion with which I disagree with, that is my right and not against Church Doctrine or Law. Tell me one thing I have said that is against Church Law not what you think is the Church's opinion. But if his opinion becomes law, I may disagree with it, I will follow that law.

Hope that my response opens your eyes so you can see the truth, and the truth will set you free


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hardly my sense of humor when Jews are asked not to be so Jewish or do so on a different thread. I would say more my ire and disgust that a Jew would even suggest it, if my slippery memory serves me.


I was not asking you to not be so Jewish as that was not my intent and I apologize for that. I also apologize for thinking that you have a sense of humor and that it is quirky.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> Ben Carson: We Called Ancient Civilizations Heathens Because They Sacrificed Babies, But We Abort Them
> 
> ...


Yes! I'm so glad you posted it. I've often thought that fifty years from now - surely in a hundred - people will look back in disbelief that we actually did this. Just as now we look back in horror that women were called witches and burned at the stake. Same thing - except now it's not just a war on women as it was back then. Little boys are also victims.

Thanks for posting this, Joey. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?

I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.

I am also realizing how dumb we all are to fight. I have been told by our younger generation that this type of behavior is typical on most forums. What a stupid waste of our valuable time - hurling insults. My SIL was a fantastic craftsperson - probably in a class like Shirley. And she was robbed of her crafting ability a year ago - first thing to be destroyed. Just turned 65 last month.

Blah!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your SIL. It is a very sad time for you. We are thinking of you and send love.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I was not asking you to not be so Jewish as that was not my intent and I apologize for that. I also apologize for thinking that you have a sense of humor and that it is quirky.


Our Girl has said nice words to me. So I will follow my own rule and speak kindly:

Hi Solo,

I am glad to hear that someone in KP Land reads me. Why thank you. (You must live in a big or sizeable city.) No more accusations or apologies. Becomes tedious after awhile.

I would personally like to know you in a less-charged setting. Do stop at Bridges and chat a bit. Very soothing there after having to shoot cannonballs in posts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


This is very sad. I didn't know she was so young. I guess this is one more example of nature not being logical. How is your brother handling it? Do they have kids?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


So very sorry you and your family must endure this....I wish I had an answer for your question "Why does it kill its own host?" I can't, I can only offer you and your family my best thoughts and prayers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


Your SIL's journey is almost complete. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> AWho we have sex WITH is, in part, NOT a choice. If I was a lesbian, I would only WANT and HAVE sex with women. Choice would only apply to WHICH woman I wanted to have sex with. It saddens me that you don't understand this. Think of this. If you were a pedophile (I am only saying this in a hypothetical way. I am NOT calling you a pedophile) you would naturally see children as the only people you'd want to have sex with. If pedophilia was a CHOICE, how many people do you think would choose pedophilia as their sexual orientation? Here's a really simple description of choice. If you could choose to be born without legs would you choose that?


So far everything I know about homosexuality makes me also believe that this is not a choice. I really think that science will show that the sexual inclination is brain or cellular. I think this because studies have shown some signs of this and because, as Maid in Bedlam has said, why would someone choose such a difficult lifestyle. I've always been afraid to call it a difficult lifestyle for fear of offending, but she said it and I agree. I often wonder if having a partner of the opposite sex is as strange to a gay person as having a partner of the same sex is to a straight person. I really think it probably is.

In my opinion, we don't know enough about this yet. Some religions, including mine, believe that homosexuality is not sinful, but that acting on it is. It's not an easy religion. You can get divorced, but remarriage - no. You can have attraction for the same sex, but act on it - no. But there is no condemnation of the homosexual or the divorced person. So it's the behavior that is in question. Judgment of individuals is not up to us, according to the Christian faith. I'm a Catholic, and I rejoice that our new Pope Francis emphasizes the unconditional love and acceptance of God. Jesus loves all of us and never turns His back on anyone. No human being is perfect. We just try to do our best with what we've been given. That's just the way I feel about it.

Life is easy if you let go of judgment. It's not our responsibility to make these difficult decisions. It's also a lot more pleasant if you try to love everyone - and I speak of love here as a conscious decision, not just an emotion. If you "love" everyone by treating them with gentleness and with respect for their human-ness, and let go of having to judge their behavior, you will find more joy and companionship in this often bewildering journey we call life. That's just what I've learned over the years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Our Girl has said nice words to me. So I will follow my own rule and speak kindly:
> 
> Hi Solo,
> 
> ...


Thank you for the invitation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This _should_ make it all clear, but how much will you bet that it won't.


Well, in this instance I'm not going to bet because I can imagine how fast anything I betted would fly away from me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If you are blind to the facts you can not see. Yes he is a wonderful man. I am not horrified at his kindness and openness, I am horrified at your attempt to frame me incorrectly. The quotes that Obamacultists use are taken out of context and morphed to fit what they want. He tends to make longer speeches than Pope Benedict, and English is not his native language. So if I want to read the entire quote the Holy Father said, I will go to the Catholic website and read his speech in it's entirety so that I understand his message not just an individual sentence or paragraph. If The Holy Father expresses an opinion with which I disagree with, that is my right and not against Church Doctrine or Law. Tell me one thing I have said that is against Church Law not what you think is the Church's opinion. But if his opinion becomes law, I may disagree with it, I will follow that law.
> 
> Hope that my response opens your eyes so you can see the truth, and the truth will set you free


-----
Thanks for answering my question. I really was interested in your answer. I think you answered it truthfully.

I will never understand, however, what it is that has caused you such deep hatred for your President. It started on these threads before he even decided to run, it started when people started talking about him running. Before he was even elected and the dislike (Hate) has been fed and increased ever since. It wasn't just the tea party -- it was a lot of people on the right - they discussed, and talked against him and more and more people got on the bandwagon. Before he even had a chance to show what he could do. When he did something it was ridiculed, like ending the war (which he didn't start - and which was started by a republican President based on a lie. Makes me wonder. A promise was made when he was elected - what was it? It was promised by the Republicans that everything he tried would fail if there was any way they could stop him. Regardless whether what he tried to do was good for the country. It was more important to push him down than to help him do good things for the US.

I have been in and out of these threads before he even ran for President the first time. He was never given any support from any of you. Only dislike and hatred. . Sooo your truth will never set me free .. Your truth is absolutely the opposite to mine and I am thankful it is. You can't even discuss your Pope without bringing in a statement calling us Obamacultists as if we were a cult because we dont hate him. That word alone speaks for itself and speaks to your narrow rigid feelings.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.



"I often wonder if having a partner of the opposite sex is as strange to a gay person as having a partner of the same sex is to a straight person. I really think it probably is."

No it is not the same. Gay kids have straight parents so they grew up with that as a model while most straight parents would be more bewildered.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am sorry if I wasn't clear. I truly believe that transgender people are captives in their bodies. That their genetic makeup does not match their physical makeup. What I found sadly funny was how the radical feminists thought that men that transgendered to women still had more power than a women. That because they looked male once, they still had more power than women. I found that ridiculous. I had no intention of ever hurting someone that has or will go through such a painful soul searching and painful hormonal and surgical process. If I came across that way, I apologize


On behalf of my good friend whose son was once her daughter, I believe your comment is honest and compassionate. And as a young man, he wouldn't scare anyone. He is a short chubby young man with a winning smile. Thank you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Need you ask?


I think almost everything about super-radical feminists is ridiculous, so I wasn't sure which of their delightful (not!) qualities was considered ridiculous a page or two ago.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ======
> 
> I wrote a long answer to your post Yarnie- I read it and it expressed my feelings about your post. Then I thought of those on D and P who believe they are good Christians but in no way live like Christians. It would just have caused another battle. so,this is all I am going to post in answer. The thoughts you speak of are good,however  the way some people on the Right on these posts live, are another matter.


I was away for about a day and the beat goes on. I hope some people open their eyes to how they come across and let their goodness shine through. Unless one is truly evil, a sort of Devil's spawn, there is at least a kernel of good in everybody. It needs to be cultivated through kind words, compassionate thoughts, contemplation, and a great deal of inner honesty.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> On behalf of my good friend whose son was once her daughter, I believe your comment is honest and compassionate. And as a young man, he wouldn't scare anyone. He is a short chubby young man with a winning smile. Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Actually, I admit I am surprised. It seems that she is much kinder than I expected. I am happy to be surprised.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Blah blah blah. I am not unforgiving, but only a fool would forget. I am not insane, I will not do the same thing over and over again and expect a different result. So to comfort you, I'll buy you a disposable cell phone so you can try to find someone to call that cares.


That was unnecessary snark.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Transgenders do have the choice of going through the journey of changing sexes and becoming themselves or staying in the body they were born into and suffering with that decision. G&L's also have the choice: to accept it and live their gay life or to live a straight life and remain unhappy. There are choices to be made which only that particular individual can make.


I don't even know what to say about homosexual people choosing to live as heterosexual. It's such a negative and unhealthy choice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So far everything I know about homosexuality makes me also believe that this is not a choice. I really think that science will show that the sexual inclination is brain or cellular. I think this because studies have shown some signs of this and because, as Maid in Bedlam has said, why would someone choose such a difficult lifestyle. I've always been afraid to call it a difficult lifestyle for fear of offending, but she said it and I agree. I often wonder if having a partner of the opposite sex is as strange to a gay person as having a partner of the same sex is to a straight person. I really think it probably is.
> 
> In my opinion, we don't know enough about this yet. Some religions, including mine, believe that homosexuality is not sinful, but that acting on it is. It's not an easy religion. You can get divorced, but remarriage - no. You can have attraction for the same sex, but act on it - no. But there is no condemnation of the homosexual or the divorced person. So it's the behavior that is in question. Judgment of individuals is not up to us, according to the Christian faith. I'm a Catholic, and I rejoice that our new Pope Francis emphasizes the unconditional love and acceptance of God. Jesus loves all of us and never turns His back on anyone. No human being is perfect. We just try to do our best with what we've been given. That's just the way I feel about it.
> 
> Life is easy if you let go of judgment. It's not our responsibility to make these difficult decisions. It's also a lot more pleasant if you try to love everyone - and I speak of love here as a conscious decision, not just an emotion. If you "love" everyone by treating them with gentleness and with respect for their human-ness, and let go of having to judge their behavior, you will find more joy and companionship in this often bewildering journey we call life. That's just what I've learned over the years.


I agree l00% with you and I applaud your kindness and your right to your opinions. You give us the same courtesy -


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your sister-in-law. Very sad.

I agree - fighting is a waste of time. Hurling insults is mean. Hurting people is wrong.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I don't think you want to know what I really think.


Good observation.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> From the Mayo Clinic:
> 
> "The embryos being used in embryonic stem cell research come from eggs that were fertilized at in vitro fertilization clinics but never implanted in a woman's uterus. The stem cells are donated with informed consent from donors."
> 
> But good try LTL.


Excellent clarification. Thank you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I had removed my post but am rather glad you copied it. WCK was one of the people who thought that a neutral place where people could get to know each other was an excellent idea - yet she states she won't join. _ Wonder what changed her mind_. She suggested a neutral site before SQM even started NB. Suddenly she talks against it.
> 
> """That is still happening now which is why most of us rarely post on these threads anymore and why we don't bother with NB.""" She seems to have changed her mind. I just wonder why only one or two has the courage to go against the group. We have never in any way brought up any differences on that thread. We have learned a lot and we like each other. That is really a good reason to avoid the thread I guess.


Shirley, it saddens me tremendously that you would infer that those of us who "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president, do so because he's black or because he golfs or anything to do with his wife. I "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president because he is trying to fundamentally change my country. Those are his words! I don't want anybody to fundamentally change my country. I want my country restored to what it once was, the land of the free. I don't want my government spying on me or trying to control me. I don't want them to infringe upon my constitutional rights. I want a president that will give us back what we've lost. I don't want a president who acts like a dictator. I want a president that works with congress to find compromise so that every American is represented, even those with whom I disagree. I want a president who is not beholden to special interest. That said, I "hated" Bush and I "hate" Obama! That's not racist!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Here is another interesting viewpoint on the ebola treatment.
> 
> Rick Wiles: 'Ebola Could Solve America's Problems With Atheism And Homosexuality'
> SUBMITTED BY Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 8/6/2014 4:10 pm
> ...


Wow! I am really surprised that you frequent sites like this.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Rhinestone buttons where the straps attach?


Perhaps for evening, but I thought a simple ebony or pearl button for day.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Tomorrow I may start a pool to see how long she lasts. Today was the shortest yet. 1 post. Ostrich must have taken her head out of the ground. Thankfully Ostrich is not a Slug. Then it would take forever.


Or, even scarier, a wereslug.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "The blood of the lamb," which you're supposed to be washed in, is even more so. But blood is very important. Yet women, who bleed every month, are less so. Go figure.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It must hit home to you that just about everyone on this thread feels exactly as I do. You don't have to SAY you think you are superior etc, when you show that you think you are. Maybe that might surprise you??? not -- maybe you could read your posts and you might then decide to change -- I know you won't. You come across as arrogant in just about every post and you come across as talking down in everyone of your posts. that is a fact.
> 
> We don't feel the same about Joey who we know absolutely is true to her beliefs. We dont agree with her and never will. But we know she is true to her beliefs. Others on your thread are true to theirs too. Although the blind hatred of your President doesn't do you all proud. There are 2 or 3 of you who never post anything positive. And usually you make sure that whoever you answer is 'put in her place' just like the above post. I know you won't change, but I will continue to disagree publicly with you because I think you are so self important , and unkind that you don't even know it.
> 
> ...


Shirley, my mantra continues to be that I wish everybody double what they wish for me. And that also applies to what people wish for my friends.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


SQM, When you have to put a horse down, then 2 weeks later put your beloved dog to sleep, then a cousin dies from heart failure, you do look at most posts and realize how small we are, how petty we are and how good we have it at this time in this place. 
Sorry for the pain you and your family are facing. I hope you find comfort.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I don't know why you think the government can create jobs, What ever job they(government) create costs the taxpayer much more than it is worth. They need to make the rules and regulations attractive for the private business owner to start the businesses that will provide the jobs.
> 
> Smaller government is the way to go. The bigger the government, the greater the corruption.


I never said that the government could or should create jobs. I said that they should use legislation to bring the jobs back. The reason that the jobs have all moved away is because our government passed laws and signed treaties making it advantageous for corporations to send the jobs overseas. They make more more money, we suffer. It was our government, by the influence (and pay offs) of corporatists, that destroyed our economy and only they can fix it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> -----
> Thanks for answering my question. I really was interested in your answer. I think you answered it truthfully.
> 
> I will never understand, however, what it is that has caused you such deep hatred for your President. It started on these threads before he even decided to run, it started when people started talking about him running. Before he was even elected and the dislike (Hate) has been fed and increased ever since. It wasn't just the tea party -- it was a lot of people on the right - they discussed, and talked against him and more and more people got on the bandwagon. Before he even had a chance to show what he could do. When he did something it was ridiculed, like ending the war (which he didn't start - and which was started by a republican President based on a lie. Makes me wonder. A promise was made when he was elected - what was it? It was promised by the Republicans that everything he tried would fail if there was any way they could stop him. Regardless whether what he tried to do was good for the country. It was more important to push him down than to help him do good things for the US.
> ...


Shirley, we are friends. Please do not be offended by this, but I wanted to try and answer your question. I'm trying not to be defensive and to explain my thinking on this.

I was not an Obama supporter, but when he was elected I realized that this was a great thing for the African-American children in my class. Now they would know that truly each one of them could become president. They would have a powerful role model, and they would be so proud.

I never agreed with his policies, wanting to transform America. Many people were offended when Mrs. Obama said in a speech, "For the first time in my life, I'm proud to be an American." Most of us have been proud of our country all our lives. Still, I was determined to be open-minded and listened carefully to his speeches.

There are many reasons why my disappointment in him and now my dislike of many of his actions have come about. But listing all that is just too time-consuming. I believe in smaller government, I believe we are a country based on Judeo-Christian values, and I believe that our Constitution should be defended by the president. I believe we must have energy independence for our national security - and this is being proven every day. Many of the agencies under him have suffered lack of management and have been deceitful - the once-trusted and once highly respected NSA, CIA, State Dept., along with the always feared IRS. They have LIED to the American people - a terrible breach of faith.

People say he's a nice guy, they'd like to have a beer with him, they think he's "cool." Not me. I'm disappointed that two people who broke the law by using illegal drugs have become president. I didn't break the laws - they shouldn't have either. As far as being likable, I don't see it. I've seen and heard him and his administration lie with my own eyes and ears, and that's intolerable. Without honesty, we have nothing.

People are upset even more because it seems there is nothing we can do to stop what we see as the destruction of our country, at home and in the eyes of the world. Our economy is failing, our independence is weakened, and our standing in the world as a strong force for good is falling apart.

The president makes people feel that he does not like our country and that he doesn't like people who didn't vote for him. He said he would be president of all the people, but he has divided us in so many ways: racial, rich against poor, young against old, liberal against conservative. Everyone is miserable, even his supporters although they won the election twice. Instead of just disagreeing amiably about issues, people hate each other and are generally angry most of the time. That is not the America I grew up in.

So - I don't want to be harsh with his supporters. I have friends and family who supported him. But - that's why I didn't and wouldn't.

Please don't anybody take this personally. I'm sure you have as many reasons to support him. I've tried to state this without casting aspersions on any of his supporters. I hope if you respond to this answer, you'll do the same.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Baptism required for Catholics.


I thought I had heard that. Doesn't the priest sprinkle Holy Water on the child's head at the Christening?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aren't all the social policies what your soul should be taking care of? If all the soul does all day is sing hymns, what does it accomplish?


To glorify the Creator. He is Worthy of our Praise.
►
Parallel Verses
New International Version
Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good. His love endures forever.

New Living Translation
Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good! His faithful love endures forever.

English Standard Version
Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good, for his steadfast love endures forever.

New American Standard Bible
Give thanks to the LORD, for He is good, For His lovingkindness is everlasting.

King James Bible
O give thanks unto the LORD; for he is good: for his mercy endureth for ever.

Holman Christian Standard Bible
Give thanks to the LORD, for He is good. His love is eternal.

International Standard Version
Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good, for his gracious love is everlasting.

NET Bible
Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good, for his loyal love endures.

Aramaic Bible in Plain English
Give thanks to Lord Jehovah, because he is good, and his mercies are to eternity.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Democrat Support for Amnesty Threatens Their Most Loyal Voters
> 
> By Larry Elder August 7, 2014 6:50 am
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. I believe it has some very valid points.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Were these members of your church constantly being criticized and attacked as KPG was? I doubt that. When you will compare apples to apples, your comment will have some merit. As it stands it means nothing.


She wouldn't be criticized and attacked if she weren't so nasty. How can you defend her? She is the instigator.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Poor Purl, I truly did not want to go there with you, however, I am so tired of this BS I have no other choice. You seem to be the one with a slippery memory right now.
> 
> Recently, you reached out to me in a PM didn't you? And you invited me to "hang around" and contribute to this thread. I apologized to you for my past behaviour and reassured you that I wasn't 'two' people. I informed you that I could be a "piece of work" verbally like so many others on this thread by the way.
> 
> ...


Dear Heart, stick around for the laughs. It fills in time while supper heats in the oven.

Off to eat dinner, then to visit friends.

Hope everybody has a pleasant evening and doesn't get too heavily up in arms.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> To glorify the Creator. He is Worthy of our Praise.
> ►
> Parallel Verses
> New International Version
> ...


Posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes! I'm so glad you posted it. I've often thought that fifty years from now - surely in a hundred - people will look back in disbelief that we actually did this. Just as now we look back in horror that women were called witches and burned at the stake. Same thing - except now it's not just a war on women as it was back then. Little boys are also victims.
> 
> Thanks for posting this, Joey. :thumbup:


Oh! I hope you're right!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> SQM, When you have to put a horse down, then 2 weeks later put your beloved dog to sleep, then a cousin dies from heart failure, you do look at most posts and realize how small we are, how petty we are and how good we have it at this time in this place.
> Sorry for the pain you and your family are facing. I hope you find comfort.


You always pop up at the best time. I thank you for taking the time to post. I know I am living a very typical human experience but it still has the tinge of a nightmare. Your words were good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. How is your brother doing?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> She wouldn't be criticized and attacked if she weren't so nasty. How can you defend her? She is the instigator.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that.

We fight because we are human and we still can. :-(


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. How is your brother doing?


He has a Zen look-out on life that is sustaining him. I see that believing can be a good crutch in tough times. Big thanks for posting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley, we are friends. Please do not be offended by this, but I wanted to try and answer your question. I'm trying not to be defensive and to explain my thinking on this.
> 
> I was not an Obama supporter, but when he was elected I realized that this was a great thing for the African-American children in my class. Now they would know that truly each one of them could become president. They would have a powerful role model, and they would be so proud.
> 
> ...


Well said Bon. :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

double post


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And I'm sorry I didn't understand what in particular you found ridiculous about radical feminist opinion.


I found it hilarious that the women were fighting who was lower in caste system.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> So, maybe have a little pity for those poor, scared children who have arrived on your door through no fault of their own. A bit of kindness and caring might be worthwhile.


What door?

KPG did the Obama Administration secretly send illegal aliens to your door?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> -----
> Thanks for answering my question. I really was interested in your answer. I think you answered it truthfully.
> 
> I will never understand, however, what it is that has caused you such deep hatred for your President. It started on these threads before he even decided to run, it started when people started talking about him running. Before he was even elected and the dislike (Hate) has been fed and increased ever since. It wasn't just the tea party -- it was a lot of people on the right - they discussed, and talked against him and more and more people got on the bandwagon. Before he even had a chance to show what he could do. When he did something it was ridiculed, like ending the war (which he didn't start - and which was started by a republican President based on a lie. Makes me wonder. A promise was made when he was elected - what was it? It was promised by the Republicans that everything he tried would fail if there was any way they could stop him. Regardless whether what he tried to do was good for the country. It was more important to push him down than to help him do good things for the US.
> ...


Shirley, I want you to know something. When I first heard that a black man was running for president, I was ecstatic. My son is married to a black woman and I knew that someday, I would have grandchildren who would be proud! My dil was thrilled! I cross stitched a sampler with these lyrics. "Rosa sat so Martin could walk. Martin walked so Obama could run. Obama ran so children could fly.". I even thought that just maybe, I could vote for a democrat. But when I heard what he stood for, I just could not! I believe he is a socialist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I would like to know if you (Christians) think it is wrong to oppose public policy that includes social issues--like extending unemployment benefits, providing healthcare for poor people, providing aid to families in need, turning away the
> "Dreamers", etc. Do you think Jesus would oppose those social policies? What about inequality and the idea that it's OK for CEO's to make obscene salaries while people are trying to live on $7.25/ hour. I'm very curious about how you justify those beliefs because most of those are how Teapartiers and conservative Republicans think. (Please don't tell me that Jesus said individuals not governments have to be concerned.)


Not being an American, I dont think its appropriate for me to discuss the specifics of your policies, but many of these can be applied to societies in general. Human trafficking is a horrific crime that takes advantage of vulnerable people looking for a better life. These people didnt get to our borders on their own, there are pirates making a lot of money and gaining power in immigrant communities from human trafficking. They are also quick to kill or abandon their victims if they are at risk of getting caught. As long as we allow entry, these despicable people will continue to prey on the vulnerable.

That said, there is much more we can do to improve conditions in poorer countries. IMO most government foreign aid is wasted or ends up feathering the nest or military might of that country. What has made a real difference are schools, clinic, homes, wells, micro loans, etc provided by individuals and organizations. I can provide more details if youre interested.

I roll my eyes at the earnings of many CEOs, along with entertainers and athletes, but what it comes down to is that theyre paid based on what people are willing to pay for their services and many of them are very generous with their donations. I honestly dont know of anyone who receives min wage for long and to my knowledge most min wage jobs are for part time or seasonal work, usually for students or entry level workers. Even my 15 year old niece received an increase after her 6 mth probation was up at a major clothing retailer.

I dont have time to do a lot of research today, but in 2013, Canadas median family income was $76,000 and average employment income was $48,000; US median family income in 2012 was $51,000. I believe more needs to be done to provide guidance to young people making job choices. There are a lot of trades not being filled while some university grads cant find jobs in their field.

I think most govt social programs arent any more effective than the foreign aid programs and that people would be better served by their local communities. Some people need long or short term help, but there are others that want to be supported or expect to get what they want whether they can afford it or not.

Social services, education and health care receive largest share of govt spending, but there are still students without basic skills and people waiting months (sometimes over a year) for diagnostics or non-emergency surgeries. Over the last few years billions have been given to native communities, many of which still exist in squalor, while chiefs and bureaucrats have reaped wealth. The system isnt working and I think its time to look at other alternatives.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KFN - your post was so perfect up to the last line. Do you believe corporate american - the 1% - would ever allow a Socialist person to be president?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley, we are friends. Please do not be offended by this, but I wanted to try and answer your question. I'm trying not to be defensive and to explain my thinking on this.
> 
> I was not an Obama supporter, but when he was elected I realized that this was a great thing for the African-American children in my class. Now they would know that truly each one of them could become president. They would have a powerful role model, and they would be so proud.
> 
> ...


You took the time and effort to say the things I should have. Thank you!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What door?
> 
> KPG did the Obama Administration secretly send illegal aliens to your door?


I think that everyone who thinks it's a good idea, should have some sent to their door. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> -----
> Thanks for answering my question. I really was interested in your answer. I think you answered it truthfully.
> 
> I will never understand, however, what it is that has caused you such deep hatred for your President. It started on these threads before he even decided to run, it started when people started talking about him running. Before he was even elected and the dislike (Hate) has been fed and increased ever since. It wasn't just the tea party -- it was a lot of people on the right - they discussed, and talked against him and more and more people got on the bandwagon. Before he even had a chance to show what he could do. When he did something it was ridiculed, like ending the war (which he didn't start - and which was started by a republican President based on a lie. Makes me wonder. A promise was made when he was elected - what was it? It was promised by the Republicans that everything he tried would fail if there was any way they could stop him. Regardless whether what he tried to do was good for the country. It was more important to push
> ...


Because we were not fools and fell in lock step with his lies. I did not like the papers he wrote. His book was scary. The people (aka terrorists and religious racists) made me question his character. He had no experience as an executive leader, all he could do is read a good speech from a teleprompter, He ignores his family that lives in huts. His uncle was an illegal alien and arrested ( I think).Michele was never proud of our country. He accomplished nothing in the Senate, and wasn't voting most of the time. He sponsored little or no Bills as a Senator. He had no military experience, which would have been a benefit since he never had a job of responsibility (and no community organizer is not a job with true responsibilities), had no foreign policy experience.......


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> It was my slippery memory that caused me to forget the Wombat's very gracious apology to me. I do like that phrase, though.
> 
> I don't like the reference one bit. I am on meds that cause memory loss and it is not helpful to be reminded of something that I once had with great pride and no longer do.


Well, heck. Give us a list of subjects to avoid, SQM, and the nice people will try and others... well, you have seen how LTL LOVES to taunt people with disabilities.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lakes - all your comment re: Obama are moot. So what is the point?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Not being an American, I dont think its appropriate for me to discuss the specifics of your policies, but many of these can be applied to societies in general. Human trafficking is a horrific crime that takes advantage of vulnerable people looking for a better life. These people didnt get to our borders on their own, there are pirates making a lot of money and gaining power in immigrant communities from human trafficking. They are also quick to kill or abandon their victims if they are at risk of getting caught. As long as we allow entry, these despicable people will continue to prey on the vulnerable.
> 
> That said, there is much more we can do to improve conditions in poorer countries. IMO most government foreign aid is wasted or ends up feathering the nest or military might of that country. What has made a real difference are schools, clinic, homes, wells, micro loans, etc provided by individuals and organizations. I can provide more details if youre interested.
> 
> ...


Very good points! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Well, heck. Give us a list of subjects to avoid, SQM, and the nice people will try and others... well, you have seen how LTL LOVES to taunt people with disabilities.


Excuse me?

I am sure if I called you a fat ass you would ask me to desist. So how is my asking PP to stop with telling me I have a slippery memory any different?

Talk on about any subject. I am hardly a censor.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> KFN - your post was so perfect up to the last line. Do you believe corporate american - the 1% - would ever allow a Socialist person to be president?


Yes, because I believe that he is their puppet. The thing is, it isn't going to be a true socialism. Look at what Russia had. It was a system to make the masses poor and dependent. And the rich got richer!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> KFN - your post was so perfect up to the last line. Do you believe corporate american - the 1% - would ever allow a Socialist person to be president?


People who believe that man is a socialist have no idea what socialism is or what he does. 
What socialist would have pulled the public option off the table before it was even on in heath insurance negotiations?
What socialist would allow his AG to ignore the crimes perpetrated in the American public by American banks?
What socialist would have signed off on Dodd/Frank?
What socialist would be supporting the gouging of America by speculators in the commodities markets?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The rich get richer usually regardless of the system.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I am sure if I called you a fat ass you would ask me to desist. So how is my asking PP to stop with telling me I have a slippery memory any different?
> 
> Talk on about any subject. I am hardly a censor.


I am sure PP did not mean to deliberately say something to distress you, I suggest the subject be dropped.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes the situation has been managed Cindy. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think that everyone who thinks it's a good idea, should have some sent to their door. :XD: :XD: :XD:


The only reason the illegals were sent here was to get their votes for the dems.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yes the situation has been managed Cindy. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The only reason the illegals were sent here was to get their votes for the dems.


And don't forget the American Catholic church and the Military profit from these people coming here. So don't hold your breath about the borders being made secure. Who can go up against Politics, Labor, the Church and the Military?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> People who believe that man is a socialist have no idea what socialism is or what he does.
> What socialist would have pulled the public option off the table before it was even on in heath insurance negotiations?
> What socialist would allow his AG to ignore the crimes perpetrated in the American public by American banks?
> What socialist would have signed off on Dodd/Frank?
> What socialist would be supporting the gouging of America by speculators in the commodities markets?


First, I wasn't referring to "true" socialism. But I'll answer your questions.
1. One who knew he couldn't get it passed, except perhaps exponentially.
2. One who ignored his AG's crimes. Or one who is owned by the very people who own the banks.
3. Same answer as part two of above.
4. Same answer as above.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The rich get richer usually regardless of the system.


Yes, but is it because they're smarter or work harder? Or is it by corruption?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes, but is it because they're smarter or work harder? Or is it by corruption?


I vote for the corruption answer


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The only reason the illegals were sent here was to get their votes for the dems.


I know. I was joking. 
Well, I don't think that's the only reason.
Think...Cloward and Piven.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I vote for the corruption answer


I agree!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley, we are friends. Please do not be offended by this, but I wanted to try and answer your question. I'm trying not to be defensive and to explain my thinking on this.
> 
> I was not an Obama supporter, but when he was elected I realized that this was a great thing for the African-American children in my class. Now they would know that truly each one of them could become president. They would have a powerful role model, and they would be so proud.
> 
> ...


------------------------
Bonnie -- I appreciate your post. It is the first time anyone has expressed why they feel the way they do with honesty and no anger.

I value your opinion and I would never try to change your mind like you have never tried to change mine.

I will think very hard about your reasons and I promise I will try to understand. We have never let our differences of opinion come between our friendship which I value highly.

I don't know how to reply as I see things very differently. I realize that your feelings are real just as mine are. 
I applaud you for what you stand for. This influences my feelings even though I am a liberal and always will be. It is who I am and always will be -- just as you are who you are and always will be. The last thing I want is to have differences hurt our friendship - that is the truth. I think that even though we don't agree about many things, friendship is something we do agree about.

Our differences of opinion have not hurt our friendship in the past and I refuse to believe it will hurt our friendship in the future.

While I am here - I also want to tell Country Bumpkins that I respect her knowledge and her beliefs. I miss our friendship which has not managed to overcome our differences.

I do think that if both sides respect the others' beliefs and realize that both sides want the best - it is a huge step in the right direction. I will always be a liberal. I am at the age that a lot of pain, and experiences make me who I am. Just as both of you are who you are. I am going to try to stay away from WOW - it doesn't make people better people, it brings out the worst in people. It seem hard to do for some reason but hopefully I will be able to stay away. I don't really like myself when I come on here. I get upset, and hurt, and angry
and as Bonnie and I have talked about - it really doesn't solve a darned thing. It is fine for those who need to come here but I am less and less pleased with myself and it is time I stopped. I know if I don't succeed I will be ridiculed -but that doesn't matter. Bonnie you have succeeded and I hope to succeed too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you talking to me?


I was talking to Huckleberry. But I'm sure you have an opinion about what I wrote.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> SQM, When you have to put a horse down, then 2 weeks later put your beloved dog to sleep, then a cousin dies from heart failure, you do look at most posts and realize how small we are, how petty we are and how good we have it at this time in this place.
> Sorry for the pain you and your family are facing. I hope you find comfort.


It sounds as though you've been having a rough few weeks yourself. Sorry for all those losses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I posted in the wrong place. Sorry about that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, I want you to know something. When I first heard that a black man was running for president, I was ecstatic. My son is married to a black woman and I knew that someday, I would have grandchildren who would be proud! My dil was thrilled! I cross stitched a sampler with these lyrics. "Rosa sat so Martin could walk. Martin walked so Obama could run. Obama ran so children could fly.". I even thought that just maybe, I could vote for a democrat. But when I heard what he stood for, I just could not! I believe he is a socialist.


I love the lyrics. Maybe another time. Maybe NEXT time!?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> To glorify the Creator. He is Worthy of our Praise.
> ►
> Parallel Verses
> New International Version
> ...


This is all very well and good, but is it really _all_ God expects of us? To pay Him compliments?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is all very well and good, but is it really _all_ God expects of us? To pay Him compliments?


That is why we are created. Also to love one another.
Aramaic Bible in Plain English
Let them praise The Name of Lord Jehovah because He spoke and they existed; He commanded and they were created!
Psalm 148:5


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Posted in the wrong place.


Why? She was making a point to me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, I want you to know something. When I first heard that a black man was running for president, I was ecstatic. My son is married to a black woman and I knew that someday, I would have grandchildren who would be proud! My dil was thrilled! I cross stitched a sampler with these lyrics. "Rosa sat so Martin could walk. Martin walked so Obama could run. Obama ran so children could fly.". I even thought that just maybe, I could vote for a democrat. But when I heard what he stood for, I just could not! I believe he is a socialist.


Boy, are you wrong about that. Why would Wall St. give so much support to a socialist?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Because we were not fools and fell in lock step with his lies. I did not like the papers he wrote. His book was scary. The people (aka terrorists and religious racists) made me question his character. He had no experience as an executive leader, all he could do is read a good speech from a teleprompter, He ignores his family that lives in huts. His uncle was an illegal alien and arrested ( I think).Michele was never proud of our country. He accomplished nothing in the Senate, and wasn't voting most of the time. He sponsored little or no Bills as a Senator. He had no military experience, which would have been a benefit since he never had a job of responsibility (and no community organizer is not a job with true responsibilities), had no foreign policy experience.......


It's a shame you picked up every single point from right-leaning blogs or similar sources. I say this because there's no way you could know that much about him. That sentence about his uncle that ends "(I think)" shows us what you actually know. Most of what you say isn't true, has never been true, and some is laughable.

A lot of us who supported him the first time around didn't vote for him the second time, but not for the silly reasons you list up there. He has made promises he never intended to keep, and we don't think he was ever liberal enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> People who believe that man is a socialist have no idea what socialism is or what he does.
> What socialist would have pulled the public option off the table before it was even on in heath insurance negotiations?
> What socialist would allow his AG to ignore the crimes perpetrated in the American public by American banks?
> What socialist would have signed off on Dodd/Frank?
> What socialist would be supporting the gouging of America by speculators in the commodities markets?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> First, I wasn't referring to "true" socialism. But I'll answer your questions.
> 1. One who knew he couldn't get it passed, except perhaps exponentially.
> 2. One who ignored his AG's crimes. Or one who is owned by the very people who own the banks.
> 3. Same answer as part two of above.
> 4. Same answer as above.


I wasn't addressing you so you needn't have bothered. 
Most already know your stance on everything. Negative.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The rich get richer usually regardless of the system.


But in some systems, the poor also get richer, or at least less poor. Not here, not now.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is all very well and good, but is it really _all_ God expects of us? To pay Him compliments?


LOL, and all of those people claimed I was wrong. As each has posted they have shown how right I was to a T.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> First, I wasn't referring to "true" socialism. But I'll answer your questions.
> 1. One who knew he couldn't get it passed, except perhaps exponentially.
> 2. One who ignored his AG's crimes. Or one who is owned by the very people who own the banks.
> 3. Same answer as part two of above.
> 4. Same answer as above.


And therefore not a socialist at all.

P.S. - What does the word "exponentially" mean in point 1?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I know. I was joking.
> Well, I don't think that's the only reason.
> Think...Cloward and Piven.


I knew Richard Cloward - I took a class with him once. He was a very fine person. And Frances Piven was maligned to the point where she feared for her life.

So what are you implying by naming them?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The only reason the illegals were sent here was to get their votes for the dems.


Country Bumpkins
I know you are missing some rungs, but this one is missing a whole cog wheel or perhaps the whole train.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is why we are created. Also to love one another.
> Aramaic Bible in Plain English
> Let them praise The Name of Lord Jehovah because He spoke and they existed; He commanded and they were created!
> Psalm 148:5


This only gives me more reason not to believe. A God who needs to be praised and complimented all the time, like a person who needs to be praised and complimented all the time, is not strong enough or selfless enough for me to put my trust in.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And therefore not a socialist at all.
> 
> P.S. - What does the word "exponentially" mean in point 1?


I was scratching my head over that one but I was reticent about asking. Better a math person handles this conundrum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, I want you to know something. When I first heard that a black man was running for president, I was ecstatic. My son is married to a black woman and I knew that someday, I would have grandchildren who would be proud! My dil was thrilled! I cross stitched a sampler with these lyrics. "Rosa sat so Martin could walk. Martin walked so Obama could run. Obama ran so children could fly.". I even thought that just maybe, I could vote for a democrat. But when I heard what he stood for, I just could not! I believe he is a socialist.


Knitter from Nebraska
what does he stand for, you do not support? Hope and change? I will always support hope and change.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not being an American, I dont think its appropriate for me to discuss the specifics of your policies, but many of these can be applied to societies in general. Human trafficking is a horrific crime that takes advantage of vulnerable people looking for a better life. These people didnt get to our borders on their own, there are pirates making a lot of money and gaining power in immigrant communities from human trafficking. They are also quick to kill or abandon their victims if they are at risk of getting caught. As long as we allow entry, these despicable people will continue to prey on the vulnerable.
> 
> That said, there is much more we can do to improve conditions in poorer countries. IMO most government foreign aid is wasted or ends up feathering the nest or military might of that country. What has made a real difference are schools, clinic, homes, wells, micro loans, etc provided by individuals and organizations. I can provide more details if youre interested.
> 
> ...


-----

I agree with a lot of what you say - I agree that there were bad people involved bringing the children to the States. However, is that the fault of the children?

Regarding Canada
I agree l00% about the the fact that there are not enough programs and that the people who are young and are planning their futures, sometimes make the wrong choices. I think more young people should be learning trades, which is desperately needed here. There are also not enough doctors and a shortage of seniors facilities. I believe our education is going down hill in many ways.

I also agree that here in Canada we have a lot of the same problems as down south. I think we are in a recession and that our Governments, both Provincial and Federal fall far short of putting the needs of the people first. Power corrupts no matter where we live. We are in, or just coming out of a recession.

I agree with you about the problems with showing first nations people how to handle their affairs.

We have Politicians in our senate who use their position to literally cook their books in order to gain more money.

The Indian reservations have no ability to look after themselves or their young people. It is a history of poor management and poor judgment. I have no idea how this is going to be improved. It goes back l00 years from the time reservations were run, by Churches or other groups (that is not a slam against the Churches.

The Premier of our Province just resigned her seat because she was dishonest and felt that because of her position she was 'entitled'. I hope that the RCMP are given authorization to investigate the situation.

I am personally a strong supporter of our health care as it has saved my husbands life 3 different times. He has been rushed into the hospital with a heart attack and received surgery (3 by passes, a stent) last time he went into heart failure and ended up in the hospital for 45 days, had the mitral and aortic valve replaced with bovine valves, has had two or three stents and a pacemaker. I had to pay parking - that was all we were charged because of our health care.

Yes, there are long waits, yes it is frustrating. this past 3 months the two of us have had 30 appointments including his warfarin injections. None of the tests have cost os anything. All are covered under Health care. It is true that those waiting for a hip replacement, or some types of non life threatening surgery have long waits. But if you have something happen that causes your life to be threatened you go into emergency and you will be given top notch treatments. It has saved his life -- as a result, even though there are faults and even though some treatments have been cut back you will never hear me say a work about our health care.

I think the difference here is that there is very little bitterness between liberal minded and Conservative people - yet- I hope it never becomes as bad as in the States where there is such a huge huge division between both parties.

I actually have next to no problem with anything you have written. I think we do very well up here. Maybe that is why I feel so strongly that this division can be sorted out. I am learning that that is not going to happen.

I am going to go and feed my husband. I do not in any way feel that our Agencies or Governments are perfect. They are not - too many feel they deserve personal advantages that the average person doesn't receive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I wasn't addressing you so you needn't have bothered.
> Most already know your stance on everything. Negative.


Besides, it's confused. How do you call a person a socialist and then say "not true socialism"? If it's not true socialism, he's not a real socialist.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Here is another interesting viewpoint on the ebola treatment.
> 
> Rick Wiles: 'Ebola Could Solve America's Problems With Atheism And Homosexuality'
> SUBMITTED BY Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 8/6/2014 4:10 pm
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This only gives me more reason not to believe. A God who needs to be praised and complimented all the time, like a person who needs to be praised and complimented all the time, is not strong enough or selfless enough for me to put my trust in.


Ditto, a zillion times.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was scratching my head over that one but I was reticent about asking. Better a math person handles this conundrum.


Better the one who used it explain it. It certainly makes no mathematical sense, and I can think of no other area in which that word is used.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If you are blind to the facts you can not see. Yes he is a wonderful man. I am not horrified at his kindness and openness, I am horrified at your attempt to frame me incorrectly. The quotes that Obamacultists use are taken out of context and morphed to fit what they want. He tends to make longer speeches than Pope Benedict, and English is not his native language. So if I want to read the entire quote the Holy Father said, I will go to the Catholic website and read his speech in it's entirety so that I understand his message not just an individual sentence or paragraph. If The Holy Father expresses an opinion with which I disagree with, that is my right and not against Church Doctrine or Law. Tell me one thing I have said that is against Church Law not what you think is the Church's opinion. But if his opinion becomes law, I may disagree with it, I will follow that law.
> 
> Hope that my response opens your eyes so you can see the truth, and the truth will set you free


lovethelake
I am puzzled why you are so chained rather than free.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another interesting viewpoint on the ebola treatment.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Revelation 3:20
> 
> Here, I'm standing at the door, knocking.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Well, heck. Give us a list of subjects to avoid, SQM, and the nice people will try and others... well, you have seen how LTL LOVES to taunt people with disabilities.


lie


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, all. Several pages to catch up with, and I'm due at another party in an hour. I've barely had a chance to skim more than 10 pages to see if anyone tried to explain what I asked about this morning---how Christians can justify being opposed to certain governmental policies when they seem to disagrees with Christ's teachings. I'll have to read all this stuff when I get home.
By the way, was Jesus a socialist?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a shame you picked up every single point from right-leaning blogs or similar sources. I say this because there's no way you could know that much about him. That sentence about his uncle that ends "(I think)" shows us what you actually know. Most of what you say isn't true, has never been true, and some is laughable.
> 
> A lot of us who supported him the first time around didn't vote for him the second time, but not for the silly reasons you list up there. He has made promises he never intended to keep, and we don't think he was ever liberal enough.


And you know this how? Have you had the NSA find out what I read?

What was not true?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I'm certain Knitanon meant it facetiously and also finds it asinine. She might correct me, but I suspect not.


Poor Purl
I got that. I think I know her well enough, I just had to put "asinine" out there. I expanded on my original post.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Besides, it's confused. How do you call a person a socialist and then say "not true socialism"? If it's not true socialism, he's not a real socialist.


He isn't in any way close to being a socialist. 
Glib responses mean nothing as answers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Hello, all. Several pages to catch up with, and I'm due at another party in an hour. I've barely had a chance to skim more than 10 pages to see if anyone tried to explain what I asked about this morning---how Christians can justify being opposed to certain governmental policies when they seem to disagrees with Christ's teachings. I'll have to read all this stuff when I get home.
> By the way, was Jesus a socialist?


cookiequeen
Have fun at the party. Of course Jesus was a Socialist, no doubt about that.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> lie


Hmmm, about what I would expect from someone who follows the Roman Catholic line simply because she was born into and does what she is told.

You most certainly have used your assumption about how often older people are subject to Alzheimers and the sunset factor to try to yank chains. It is cruel and ugly. 
Anyone who has watched a family member decend into dementia and had to see what it does to a spouse to see their loved one go down that path should know better than to use those symptoms as weapons. 
No more than I would expect from a person who is a Christian by default.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Besides, it's confused. How do you call a person a socialist and then say "not true socialism"? If it's not true socialism, he's not a real socialist.


Yup, doesn't know the definition. 
Find a cardboard box, climb in. Confine oneself and one's thoughts to the box. Everything outside is MUCH too scary.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, SQM, I missed this earlier. 
You do know that she will soon be out of pain. Here's hoping that we do have reincarnation and you will have the opportunity to teach her a love of textbooks in her childhood.  
Maybe she will delight in your sense of humor. 
Send positive thoughts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> SQM, When you have to put a horse down, then 2 weeks later put your beloved dog to sleep, then a cousin dies from heart failure, you do look at most posts and realize how small we are, how petty we are and how good we have it at this time in this place.
> Sorry for the pain you and your family are facing. I hope you find comfort.


Sorry SQM so sorry. I agree with you about posting. Since Dad died all I can think of is how I wasted so much time and energy on things that do not matter on KP. I am going to pray for you SIL.
It hurts it really hurts I know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry SQM so sorry. I agree with you about posting. Since Dad died all I can think of is how I wasted so much time and energy on things that do not matter on KP. I am going to pray for you SIL.
> It hurts it really hurts I know.


Thanks for the support,Ladies.

Yarnie - I missed sending you my condolences for your Dad. I hope your family hears only good news in the future.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Revelation 3:20
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Hmmm, about what I would expect from someone who follows the Roman Catholic line simply because she was born into and does what she is told.
> 
> You most certainly have used your assumption about how often older people are subject to Alzheimers and the sunset factor to try to yank chains. It is cruel and ugly.
> Anyone who has watched a family member decend into dementia and had to see what it does to a spouse to see their loved one go down that path should know better than to use those symptoms as weapons.
> No more than I would expect from a person who is a Christian by default.


Do you know what you are saying? Did you not read what LTL has said.
Her father has Alzheimers, she has never never attack any one . 
she has posted about it and what it is like for her and her family have to go through.

You may want to take those words of yours back.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes yes. If you want to see what is going to happen read Revelation with an open mine and ask the spirit of God to show you the meaning.


Yarnie: I am an existentialist. I quote Sartre - "Death renders life absurd."

I will let my SIL do the researching on what is to happen. She is probably learning some lessons now.

Thanks so for writing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ditto, a zillion times.


That is so sad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I am so sorry, SQM, I missed this earlier.
> You do know that she will soon be out of pain. Here's hoping that we do have reincarnation and you will have the opportunity to teach her a love of textbooks in her childhood.
> Maybe she will delight in your sense of humor.
> Send positive thoughts.


I am sorry SQM-- it is sad. My sister is leaving us because she is 5 years into Alzheimers and is not doing very well, especially the last few months. She still knows me on the phone but her short term memory is completely gone. It is a dreadful disease and so hard on the family. She was an exceptionally smart, strong willed person who was also very artistic as well as a champion curler. It is hard as I am in Alberta and she is in Ontario. She is going further and further away from us and is slowly disappearing. I feel badly for any family that is dealing with alzheimers or dimentia.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I am puzzled why you are so chained rather than free.


How am I chained? I don't wear chains because I have choices. I can choose to follow the Laws and Doctrine of the Church that I love. Or I can choose not to follow Church Law and Doctrine. In fact I believe I am freer than most; I know what I believe and I follow it's truth. It really does keep life simpler when you have only one path (of your choice) to follow. It you hit too many forks and do know immediately which way to go how is your life freer than mine? It is not, is more complicated and stressful. My grandmother taught me the Serenity Prayer: God grant me the Serenity to accept the things I can not change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, it saddens me tremendously that you would infer that those of us who "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president, do so because he's black or because he golfs or anything to do with his wife. I "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president because he is trying to fundamentally change my country. Those are his words! I don't want anybody to fundamentally change my country. I want my country restored to what it once was, the land of the free. I don't want my government spying on me or trying to control me. I don't want them to infringe upon my constitutional rights. I want a president that will give us back what we've lost. I don't want a president who acts like a dictator. I want a president that works with congress to find compromise so that every American is represented, even those with whom I disagree. I want a president who is not beholden to special interest. That said, I "hated" Bush and I "hate" Obama! That's not racist!


If you think that this country has ever been the land of the free you are kidding yourself. 
Please, ask that DIL of yours (you did say that your son is married to a black woman(?), did you mean a woman of African descent who grew up in the US?) if she knows any of her family history? 
Would you ask any Chinese Americans whose families have been here for a few generations about how free this nation was? 
The Japanese during WWII? 
The charges that you level against both of those presidents are not based in reality. 
Have they each probably committed war crimes? More than likely. But seriously? Dictators? 
:thumbdown:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what you are saying? Did you not read what LTL has said.
> Her father has Alzheimers, she has never never attack any one .
> she has posted about it and what it is like for her and her family have to go through.
> 
> You may want to take those words of yours back.


YOU might want to look at her posts.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitanon said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another interesting viewpoint on the ebola treatment.
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am concerned about ISIS in Iraq. This is really nuts if I can believe the media. It is a religious war against Christians, Jews and of course women. ISIS has driven thru Syria, now Iraq and onto Lebanon. Yikes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well said Bon. :thumbup:


Thanks, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I had removed my post but am rather glad you copied it. WCK was one of the people who thought that a neutral place where people could get to know each other was an excellent idea - yet she states she won't join. _ Wonder what changed her mind_. She suggested a neutral site before SQM even started NB. Suddenly she talks against it.
> 
> """That is still happening now which is why most of us rarely post on these threads anymore and why we don't bother with NB.""" She seems to have changed her mind. I just wonder why only one or two has the courage to go against the group. We have never in any way brought up any differences on that thread. We have learned a lot and we like each other. That is really a good reason to avoid the thread I guess.


In our shared Canadian history, I know many western Canadians who are still extremely angry at any mention of the NEP and Pierre Trudeau. There was no shortage of ugly comments tossed in his direction, including political cartoons and jokes that put a bounty on him. After almost 30 years, it is still almost impossible for a Liberal to get elected in Alberta. The FLQ crisis was another example when emotions got away on our citizens. What about the secret agenda attacks and political roadblocks the opposition put up when Harper became Conservative leader and the first minority government was formed? What about our Senate scandals and Redfords antics? Politics is dirty and ugly and seems to be getting worse.

From what Ive read and heard in the news over many years, there has been no shortage of ugly politics in many other countries. People tend to become angry and bitter when they feel that their leaders have betrayed them. Thats how I view the criticisms of Obama. When he first became a candidate I thought it was another milestone for our neighbours, but within a few speeches and a little background reading, my view changed to OMG, hes just like Brian Mulroney, lots of talk and little substance!. That doesnt make me a racist. In his first campaign he told some states he was against NAFTA and was open to changing it and others that it was just great. IMO, between the 2 of them, Clinton would have been a better choice.

I supported the idea of NB, because at the time several from the left began posting on D&P, claiming they wanted to have friendlier relations and I liked the idea that it could lead to more polite discussion as we got to know each other better. I posted there in the beginning but came to realize that there was a distinct double standard  some from the right could post without being challenged or ignored and others not.

KPGs initial comment on health care wasnt any more out of line than what you and I had posted and we could all have agreed to back off on the topic and moved on to other subjects. But some of you wouldnt let it go and continued to poke at her and the commentary got worse when she defended herself and I defended her. Even after she was asked to leave there were a couple of rude posts and when I made the simple request to please be polite, I was told off.

I made a few more posts, but then read disgusting comments about herpes virus and D&P in general and felt it would be hypocritical to continue making pleasant posts with people that were insulting me and my friends on other threads. It started to sound a lot like tokenism when you started making comments about the few good righties that you could have a conversation with and Im not into tokenism. Youre deluding yourself if you think any of us are afraid of each other or having differing opinions amongst ourselves. Bonnie herself has said the only way she can post on NB is to avoid reading what is posted here.

There has been some interesting discussion on NB, but the double standard still exists. Several people provided some good quotes, but when CB made a biblical quote without any other comments you chastised her and told her religion was to be avoided. Since then, there have been many very interesting posts and discussion on the Jewish religion and Jewish texts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> KFN - your post was so perfect up to the last line. Do you believe corporate american - the 1% - would ever allow a Socialist person to be president?


Corporate America does not determine elections. Corporate America is not made up solely of conservatives. Bill Gates and Warren Buffet are American citizens, among the wealthiest people in the world, and Obama supporters.

Each CEO gets one vote.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You took the time and effort to say the things I should have. Thank you!


You're welcome! I appreciate the support.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> Those people, Huckleberry, are probably celebrating right along with this guy.
> The numbers shift as people "evolve" in their grasp of love and equal rights/civil rights, as with so many other issues some will always rant and rave and go to the end that sits in ignorance.


Knitanon
Thank you, Huck


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Lakes - all your comment re: Obama are moot. So what is the point?


I think we all have problems with our memory at times. I took medicine for a while that interfered with my memory. I didn't like it. Now it's just Mother Nature who does it. Either way, I feel for you - it can be very frustrating. You do seem quite sharp, though - your intelligence is intact.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And you know this how? Have you had the NSA find out what I read?
> 
> What was not true?


Sure. Dontcha know I'm in charge of the NSA? It was simpler than that. Nothing you said in your list of things you didn't like was new or unusual. Either you picked them up from some RW blogs or newscasts or emails, or the RW picked them up from you. I used Occam's Razor to make that decision.

As to what wasn't true: How many of Obama's papers have you read and understood well enough to have an opinion of them? Four? Two? None?

*His book was scary.* Maybe. I'll give you that. You may scare easily, though I wasn't frightened by it.

*The people (aka terrorists and religious racists) made me question his character.* Why not be honest and say Bill Ayres and Rev. Wright? Or name the others. Again, I'll give you Wright, though Obama hadn't gone to his church in years. But come on already, Obama and Ayres barely knew each other, and Ayres has done a lot of good things since his "terrorist" days. But once you people (I mean the RW in general, not LTL in particular) get your teeth into someone, nothing will make you let go.

* He had no experience as an executive leader, all he could do is read a good speech from a teleprompter* Presidency of the Harvard Law Review is an executive job, and plenty of community organizers run their organizations as if they were businesses. As for teleprompters, name one politician who doesn't use them for important speeches. This is one of the silly ones.

*He ignores his family that lives in huts. *You know this how? Another silly one.

*His uncle was an illegal alien and arrested ( I think).* You think? Aren't you even going to pretend you know?

*Michele was never proud of our country.*That's not what she said. Here are two examples: "for the first time in my *adult* life I am proud of my country because it feels like hope is finally making a comeback." "For the first time in my *adult* lifetime, Im really proud of my country, and not just because Barack has done well, but because I think people are hungry for change." People can be patriots without being chauvinists.

Okay, I've given your message more attention than you gave Obama's entire body of work. That's enough.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> I wasn't addressing you so you needn't have bothered.
> Most already know your stance on everything. Negative.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am concerned about ISIS in Iraq. This is really nuts if I can believe the media. It is a religious war against Christians, Jews and of course women. ISIS has driven thru Syria, now Iraq and onto Lebanon. Yikes!


SQM
I have contact with People from Syria and Lebanon and they are very worried about ISIS. One in Lebanon is a former Neighbor and is a Christian of which there are many in Lebanon and concerned about their safety.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we all have problems with our memory at times. I took medicine for a while that interfered with my memory. I didn't like it. Now it's just Mother Nature who does it. Either way, I feel for you - it can be very frustrating. You do seem quite sharp, though - your intelligence is intact.


No really I am just fine. No crazier than always. This is getting out of hand but funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes, because I believe that he is their puppet. The thing is, it isn't going to be a true socialism. Look at what Russia had. It was a system to make the masses poor and dependent. And the rich got richer!


That's the problem with socialism. Someone (or group) has to manage it. That's power, and power corrupts. Either slowly or quickly, those in power become the elites, and the rest are the worker bees, the drones. They want the drones to be well fed and poorly informed, so they can provide the products and services that entertain the elites.

Those in power want the drones to be dependent - and so they promote ideas like letting the government take care of you "so you can work fewer hours and spend more time with your family." Let the government take care of your health care - just follow your doctors orders and it will all be fine. And "You can keep your doctor. Besides, "Maybe you don't need the operation. Maybe you should take a pill."

I love the idea of socialism, but it's dangerous in that a few control the society. Do you know any politician worthy of that responsibility?

Our country was formed on the ideals of rugged individualism, pulling yourself up by your own bootstraps, working to your best ability, pride in virtue and hard work. The people who came here to form this country were courageous, adventurous, and free thinkers. They passed it down in ideas and in DNA!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sure. Dontcha know I'm in charge of the NSA? It was simpler than that. Nothing you said in your list of things you didn't like was new or unusual. Either you picked them up from some RW blogs or newscasts or emails, or the RW picked them up from you. I used Occam's Razor to make that decision.
> 
> As to what wasn't true: How many of Obama's papers have you read and understood well enough to have an opinion of them? Four? Two? None?
> 
> ...


Poor Purl
thank you for making things so easy to understand for LTL but be assured she will sling her stuff again and again. Truth is not what she and her Peers like to deal with.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what you are saying? Did you not read what LTL has said.
> Her father has Alzheimers, she has never never attack any one .
> she has posted about it and what it is like for her and her family have to go through.
> 
> You may want to take those words of yours back.


Why not ask her how she can joke about us having dementia while watching her father? Because she's done that more than once.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And therefore not a socialist at all.
> 
> P.S. - What does the word "exponentially" mean in point 1?


To increase rapidly (toward a single payer system)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I have contact with People from Syria and Lebanon and they are very worried about ISIS. One in Lebanon is a former Neighbor and is a Christian of which there are many in Lebanon and concerned about their safety.


Yeah Lebanon seems very European.

Why am I listening to the news? The situation with ISIS is a nightmare.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am concerned about ISIS in Iraq. This is really nuts if I can believe the media. It is a religious war against Christians, Jews and of course women. ISIS has driven thru Syria, now Iraq and onto Lebanon. Yikes!


Hugs to you re SIL Dear Sloth.

Just hearing now on the news that the US is considering air strikes in Iraq against ISIS. ISIS fighters now have ground to air missiles and this is threatening and even preventing humanitarian efforts to get supplies into hostile areas. Many people have literally been thrown out of their homes and threatened with death if they return. It is very scary. This particular mob of fundamentalists is by far the most dangerous seen before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> thank you for making things so easy to understand for LTL but be assured she will sling her stuff again and again. Truth is not what she and her Peers like to deal with.


I think the question was, to paraphrase, "why don't you like the president." She was asked for her opinion, and she gave it. We are all really just slinging our stuff on here anyway, aren't we?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah Lebanon seems very European.
> 
> Why am I listening to the news? The situation with ISIS is a nightmare.


I agree. It's downright frightening.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hugs to you re SIL Dear Sloth.
> 
> Just hearing now on the news that the US is considering air strikes in Iraq against ISIS. ISIS fighters now have ground to air missiles and this is threatening and even preventing humanitarian efforts to get supplies into hostile areas. Many people have literally been thrown out of their homes and threatened with death if they return. It is very scary. This particular mob of fundamentalists is by far the most dangerous seen before.


I support the US going in and bombing the fascistic bastards. They are well-armed and are brutal - if I can believe the media.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hugs to you re SIL Dear Sloth.
> 
> Just hearing now on the news that the US is considering air strikes in Iraq against ISIS. ISIS fighters now have ground to air missiles and this is threatening and even preventing humanitarian efforts to get supplies into hostile areas. Many people have literally been thrown out of their homes and threatened with death if they return. It is very scary. This particular mob of fundamentalists is by far the most dangerous seen before.


I also heard there were people isolated on a mountain without food or water. We're trying to get supplies to them. Women and children, I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I support the US going in and bombing the fascistic bastards. They are well-armed and are brutal - if I can believe the media.


They are also gaining in strength and (I think) getting support from Iran. They see us as "infidels," and they hate us almost as much as they hate Israel. I'm afraid it's just a matter of time before they're here, if they're not here already.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> thank you for making things so easy to understand for LTL but be assured she will sling her stuff again and again. Truth is not what she and her Peers like to deal with.


Huck, I'm assured she won't even read it, or at least not most of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> To increase rapidly (toward a single payer system)


Okay, I see what you mean. It was still incorrect in your original sentence.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard there were people isolated on a mountain without food or water. We're trying to get supplies to them. Women and children, I think.


Humans are my least favorite animals. Disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Those people, Huckleberry, are probably celebrating right along with this guy.
> The numbers shift as people "evolve" in their grasp of love and equal rights/civil rights, as with so many other issues some will always rant and rave and go to the end that sits in ignorance.


wrong place - sorry.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the problem with socialism. Someone (or group) has to manage it. That's power, and power corrupts. Either slowly or quickly, those in power become the elites, and the rest are the worker bees, the drones. They want the drones to be well fed and poorly informed, so they can provide the products and services that entertain the elites.
> 
> I love the idea of socialism, but it's dangerous in that a few control the society.
> 
> Our country was formed on the ideals of rugged individualism, pulling yourself up by your own bootstraps, working to your best ability, pride in virtue and hard work. The people who came here to form this country were courageous, adventurous, and free thinkers. They passed it down in ideas and in DNA!


bonbf3
people have not changed, they still want to work and when they have a chance to, they work hard, they still have pride, they still are adventurous and no doubt are free thinkers. Most inventions come from the USA and the Inventors come from all walks of life. What has changed is that GREED has taken over and jobs gone off shore. Having little chance of landing a job after High School or college is devastating. How many well educated people are in minimum wage jobs? Too many and that leaves few jobs for lesser educated people. We need manufacturing back on our Soil. Give our people a chance and they will shine. When you come out of College with Student Loans and need to hold down two or more jobs and get minimum pay which makes it hard to even buy the staples after paying the rent, it does not make for a very positive outlook, does it. Ever checked how many people apply, when only one job is available? To me it is heart breaking. Experiencing rejections over and over and over again has to be devastating. My fellow Americans are good people who do not want a hand out but a hand up and would celebrate if they could get off of any assistance necessary now to stay alive.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They are also gaining in strength and (I think) getting support from Iran. They see us as "infidels," and they hate us almost as much as they hate Israel. I'm afraid it's just a matter of time before they're here, if they're not here already.


You know that saying - an "enemy" of my "enemy" is my friend.

I hope Jews and Christians can put their differences aside and look at who really are the brutes here.

(View 'enemy' in a less-literal way.)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I knew Richard Cloward - I took a class with him once. He was a very fine person. And Frances Piven was maligned to the point where she feared for her life.
> 
> So what are you implying by naming them?


In their own words.
http://www.commondreams.org/news/2010/03/24/weight-poor-strategy-end-poverty


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> people have not changed, they still want to work and when they have a chance to, they work hard, they still have pride, they still are adventurous and no doubt are free thinkers. Most inventions come from the USA and the Inventors come from all walks of life. What has changed is that GREED has taken over and jobs gone off shore. Having little chance of landing a job after High School or college is devastating. How many well educated people are in minimum wage jobs? Too many and that leaves few jobs for lesser educated people. We need manufacturing back on our Soil. Give our people a chance and they will shine. When you come out of College with Student Loans and need to hold down two or more jobs and get minimum pay which makes it hard to even buy the staples after paying the rent, it does not make for a very positive outlook, does it. Ever checked how many people apply, when only one job is available? To me it is heart breaking. Experiencing rejections over and over and over again has to be devastating. My fellow Americans are good people who do not want a hand out but a hand up and would celebrate if they could get off of any assistance necessary now to stay alive.


I agree with you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They are also gaining in strength and (I think) getting support from Iran. They see us as "infidels," and they hate us almost as much as they hate Israel. I'm afraid it's just a matter of time before they're here, if they're not here already.


Listened to an 'ISIS Expert' being interviewed last night. He states that the ISIS 'army' is now 30 - 35,000 strong. He also stated that there are approximately 150 Australian born young men currently fighting alongside ISIS across Syria and Iraq. The Australian government recently strengthened anti-terrorism laws in order to 'quarantine' these people if they return home.

I was concerned about the US getting involved but now I think that the threat from this mob is too dangerous to ignore. Australia will no doubt be willing to support the US in whatever she decides.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> You know that saying - an "enemy" of my "enemy" is my friend.
> 
> I hope Jews and Christians can put their differences aside and look at who really are the brutes here.
> 
> (View 'enemy' in a less-literal way.)


I honestly don't personally know any Christian who doesn't wholeheartedly support the Jews. Thank goodness. I live in the South - lots of people who study their Bibles - maybe that's part of the reason they support the Jews. They know the Bible. They know the history.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I'm assured she won't even read it, or at least not most of it.


Poor Purl
she will read it. She can't get enough of what we post. Look at her Pal KPG, she again and again states that she does not read anything we write but refers to all of it constantly. Why would they be where we roam and follow us if we move on?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In their own words.
> http://www.commondreams.org/news/2010/03/24/weight-poor-strategy-end-poverty


I also heard him speak. He makes no apologies for what he did or for saying he wished they'd killed more. He says it was like a different life because it was so long ago. He also thinks it's just fine that he now has a government job - even though he hates the government. If he had any remorse, it would be different. But he has none. And he's teaching kids.

I think his actions and his words speak for themselves.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

wombatnomore said:


> Hugs to you re SIL Dear Sloth.
> 
> Just hearing now on the news that the US is considering air strikes in Iraq against ISIS. ISIS fighters now have ground to air missiles and this is threatening and even preventing humanitarian efforts to get supplies into hostile areas. Many people have literally been thrown out of their homes and threatened with death if they return. It is very scary. This particular mob of fundamentalists is by far the most dangerous seen before.


President Obama speaking right now re military action in Iraq - states he has authorised air strikes on Iraq.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In our shared Canadian history, I know many western Canadians who are still extremely angry at any mention of the NEP and Pierre Trudeau. There was no shortage of ugly comments tossed in his direction, including political cartoons and jokes that put a bounty on him. After almost 30 years, it is still almost impossible for a Liberal to get elected in Alberta. The FLQ crisis was another example when emotions got away on our citizens. What about the secret agenda attacks and political roadblocks the opposition put up when Harper became Conservative leader and the first minority government was formed? What about our Senate scandals and Redfords antics? Politics is dirty and ugly and seems to be getting worse.
> 
> From what Ive read and heard in the news over many years, there has been no shortage of ugly politics in many other countries. People tend to become angry and bitter when they feel that their leaders have betrayed them. Thats how I view the criticisms of Obama. When he first became a candidate I thought it was another milestone for our neighbours, but within a few speeches and a little background reading, my view changed to OMG, hes just like Brian Mulroney, lots of talk and little substance!. That doesnt make me a racist. In his first campaign he told some states he was against NAFTA and was open to changing it and others that it was just great. IMO, between the 2 of them, Clinton would have been a better choice.
> 
> ...


No people of the Jewish faith have written on these boards that their faith is the only way to heaven, as some Christians have. Therein lies the reason why discussion of Judaism is interesting and welcomed, at least by those posters.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In our shared Canadian history, I know many western Canadians who are still extremely angry at any mention of the NEP and Pierre Trudeau. There was no shortage of ugly comments tossed in his direction, including political cartoons and jokes that put a bounty on him. After almost 30 years, it is still almost impossible for a Liberal to get elected in Alberta. The FLQ crisis was another example when emotions got away on our citizens. What about the secret agenda attacks and political roadblocks the opposition put up when Harper became Conservative leader and the first minority government was formed? What about our Senate scandals and Redfords antics? Politics is dirty and ugly and seems to be getting worse.
> 
> From what Ive read and heard in the news over many years, there has been no shortage of ugly politics in many other countries. People tend to become angry and bitter when they feel that their leaders have betrayed them. Thats how I view the criticisms of Obama. When he first became a candidate I thought it was another milestone for our neighbours, but within a few speeches and a little background reading, my view changed to OMG, hes just like Brian Mulroney, lots of talk and little substance!. That doesnt make me a racist. In his first campaign he told some states he was against NAFTA and was open to changing it and others that it was just great. IMO, between the 2 of them, Clinton would have been a better choice.
> 
> ...


Hi, WCK! Fancy meeting you here!!

Today is the first time I've posted on here for a long time. I completely missed the dust-up with KPG, and I thought there was no response to CB's Bible verse on NB - missed that too.

I had a post that I thought Joey might like. One thing led to another. It hasn't been vicious, although there has been a little sharpness every now and then, so I've hung around to participate in the conversation. When Shirley asked why people didn't like obama, I wanted to try to explain in a nice way - without criticizing supporters of obama. Just trying to share ideas back and forth

It's nice to share ideas without getting personal or angry - and it's also an interesting challenge to try to word it just right so you don't make someone feel bad.

Time for me to get to other things. The left-over casserole has cooled enough to put in the refrigerator, so I'd better get to it. Don't you love meals that last for two days?

Have a nice evening, everybody.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I honestly don't personally know any Christian who doesn't wholeheartedly support the Jews. Thank goodness. I live in the South - lots of people who study their Bibles - maybe that's part of the reason they support the Jews. They know the Bible. They know the history.


bonbf3
I do not know any either BUT all of us seem to agree that the fighting has to come to an end. Israel and Palestine need new Leaders who focus on getting along rather than killing each other. I despise Netanyahu, he seems to care not at all about compromise. Someone has to lend a hand for Peace and his are always in a fist. Israelis as well as Palestinians deserve a land they can call their own and live there without constant fear. I am also tired of rebuilding the same things over and over again. That money could be used for much better purposes. Enough is enough.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> I do not know any either BUT all of us seem to agree that the fighting has to come to an end. Israel and Palestine need new Leaders who focus on getting along rather than killing each other. I despise Netanyahu, he seems to care not at all about compromise. Someone has to lend a hand for Peace and his are always in a fist. Israelis as well as Palestinians deserve a land they can call their own and live there without constant fear. I am also tired of rebuilding the same things over and over again. That money could be used for much better purposes. Enough is enough.


Huck,

Enough sure is enough! This killing is so wrong.

I could be mistaken, but it seems to me that the problem is Hamas. Israel and Palestine seemed to coexist quite well for a while. Hamas is an extremist organization that uses its charitable works to win people over to their cause, which is the annihilation of Israel and all infidels, including us. Unfortunately, it worked and they won an election in Palestine. So they are in control of Palestine and its citizens.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the problem with socialism. Someone (or group) has to manage it. That's power, and power corrupts. Either slowly or quickly, those in power become the elites, and the rest are the worker bees, the drones. They want the drones to be well fed and poorly informed, so they can provide the products and services that entertain the elites.
> 
> Those in power want the drones to be dependent - and so they promote ideas like letting the government take care of you "so you can work fewer hours and spend more time with your family." Let the government take care of your health care - just follow your doctors orders and it will all be fine. And "You can keep your doctor. Besides, "Maybe you don't need the operation. Maybe you should take a pill."
> 
> ...


Ideals are not always manifested in results. We don't have pure democracy any more than Russia has pure socialism. Once the love of $$ became more and more entrenched, one would only conceive that government policies favoring the wealthy would follow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Ideals are not always manifested in results. We don't have pure democracy any more than Russia has pure socialism. Once the love of $$ became more and more entrenched, one would only conceive that government policies favoring the wealthy would follow.


And I wonder - are we so entrenched in our human nature that this pattern will continue to repeat itself? I hope not, but I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

And now I MUST get to the casserole. Not reading another post tonight- too interesting.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And I wonder - are we so entrenched in our human nature that this pattern will continue to repeat itself? I hope not, but I don't know. What do you think?


History does repeat itself, doesn't it? I am frightened for my kids and grandkids.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I honestly don't personally know any Christian who doesn't wholeheartedly support the Jews. Thank goodness. I live in the South - lots of people who study their Bibles - maybe that's part of the reason they support the Jews. They know the Bible. They know the history.


I have never known a Christian that doesn't supports Jews. Yes the Bible is the reason.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> No people of the Jewish faith have written on these boards that their faith is the only way to heaven, as some Christians have. Therein lies the reason why discussion of Judaism is interesting and welcomed, at least by those posters.


Yeah, we don't have a huge focus on heaven, at all. I think we are more concerned with bettering the lives of others in the here and now.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God loves ALL his children, including you. God doesn't deny or forget a single one. It is the children (everyone) who may choose to deny God, Jesus, The Bible and its teachings, and deny acceptance of their Savior with their free will. They are the ones who selectively turn from Him.
> 
> As I said recently, God is the ultimate distressed parent (Father) over the decision of His child when a child denies Him.


And what you consider truth is not mine nor many others'.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You're splitting hairs again. YOUR words! "I am now going to judge you not worthy of my precious time."
> 
> That would certainly indicate that you were going to ignore me. Unless I have become worthy?


Consider yourself lucky to be ignored by her, KFB--

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree. But I also see some from the right who also deflect discussion to the judgment of other's behavior as well. Neither side is innocent in this. Where I have a problem is not in the discussion itself, but with those who come here looking for a fight. I don't get treated nicely all of the time. But I choose to come because I want the exchange of ideas. I rarely if ever agree with the political issues of the left. I know that I will be bombarded when I make statements adverse to theirs. But I choose discussion anyway. If somebody from D&P wants to get involved in the "discussion", I don't mind that. What I mind is when they come here to correct and criticize. Those at D&P don't like it any better. And they would not appreciate our doing the same to them. I have a problem with kpg. I went away. I didn't stay there and force all of you to be a part of it. I wish she would do the same. But instead she comes on this thread to start a fight. Why won't she stop? I did!


We're all waiting for that "ignore" option, lol.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No, I think it's just a cultural thing: we like to argue. In fact, the Talmud, which contains the entire body of law (I won't confuse you by clarifying that further), is made up entirely of arguments, disagreements, and finally consensus.


What is beneficial about all the discussions is that blind faith is not to be relied upon. Mankind was born with intelligence, therefore, let us use it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> what does he stand for, you do not support? Hope and change? I will always support hope and change.


Hope for whom? And what kind of change? I don't like the changes I've been seeing and I hope that things don't get worse.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was away for about a day and the beat goes on. I hope some people open their eyes to how they come across and let their goodness shine through. Unless one is truly evil, a sort of Devil's spawn, there is at least a kernel of good in everybody. It needs to be cultivated through kind words, compassionate thoughts, contemplation, and a great deal of inner honesty.


And that is a profound thought, Marilyn. Hopefully people will read and understand.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry SQM so sorry. I agree with you about posting. Since Dad died all I can think of is how I wasted so much time and energy on things that do not matter on KP. I am going to pray for you SIL.
> It hurts it really hurts I know.


Yarnie, I'm so sorry! Prayers going out for you and your family.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The One who knows me best, loves me the most!! Thank you Lord for your unfailing love and grace, so undeserved, yet so freely given.Susan W.


Who is Susan W?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is the smartest thing posted here for days! It says it all.


I would have liked to meet Maya Angelou.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She who yawns and runs away lives to yawn another day. Good morning, Dame. Now go back to sleep.


PP, you make me laugh!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> AWho we have sex WITH is, in part, NOT a choice. If I was a lesbian, I would only WANT and HAVE sex with women. Choice would only apply to WHICH woman I wanted to have sex with. It saddens me that you don't understand this. Think of this. If you were a pedophile (I am only saying this in a hypothetical way. I am NOT calling you a pedophile) you would naturally see children as the only people you'd want to have sex with. If pedophilia was a CHOICE, how many people do you think would choose pedophilia as their sexual orientation? Here's a really simple description of choice. If you could choose to be born without legs would you choose that?


It's like I chose to be born with blue eyes.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This would confirm what CB wrote. Funny how KPG didn't take offense at CB's message, even though it conflicted with KPG's.
> 
> This is way more interesting than matzoh (though less interesting than matzoh balls). :lol:


Have you ever made fried chicken with matzoh meal instead of flour? It's very good--

:-D :-D


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This only gives me more reason not to believe. A God who needs to be praised and complimented all the time, like a person who needs to be praised and complimented all the time, is not strong enough or selfless enough for me to put my trust in.


God doesn't need to be praised. The men who documented their developing faith needed to say that She should be praised constantly. 
It is mankind's flaw that creates a hurtful, angry, exclusionary God.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so correct, WCK. LTL is very interested in following the catechism and has studied it well.
> 
> I believe Designer is looking for yet another way to criticize LTL because she dislikes her. IMO Designer is most often judgmental and compares us to her standards. D lacks much in understanding Christianity.


And you think you're the one to instruct her? Oy vey.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In our shared Canadian history, I know many western Canadians who are still extremely angry at any mention of the NEP and Pierre Trudeau. There was no shortage of ugly comments tossed in his direction, including political cartoons and jokes that put a bounty on him. After almost 30 years, it is still almost impossible for a Liberal to get elected in Alberta. The FLQ crisis was another example when emotions got away on our citizens. What about the secret agenda attacks and political roadblocks the opposition put up when Harper became Conservative leader and the first minority government was formed? What about our Senate scandals and Redfords antics? Politics is dirty and ugly and seems to be getting worse.
> 
> From what Ive read and heard in the news over many years, there has been no shortage of ugly politics in many other countries. People tend to become angry and bitter when they feel that their leaders have betrayed them. Thats how I view the criticisms of Obama. When he first became a candidate I thought it was another milestone for our neighbours, but within a few speeches and a little background reading, my view changed to OMG, hes just like Brian Mulroney, lots of talk and little substance!. That doesnt make me a racist. In his first campaign he told some states he was against NAFTA and was open to changing it and others that it was just great. IMO, between the 2 of them, Clinton would have been a better choice.
> 
> ...


I have no recollection of anyone chastising CB. Does anyone else? I was there when she posted it and to my knowledge no one chastised her.

I agree that there has been a conversation which has been extremely interesting about the Jewish faith. The original NB was set up to avoid dissension between those on the left and right. Religion has been a place where there has been dissension.

The talk about Jewish Practices etc. had nothing to do with the disagreement between the right and the left. We all, (those who are not Jews) enjoyed the conversation and learned a great deal. There was absolutely no problem as far as attacking anyone. SQM started the thread and hoped that a bridge could be found between the right and the left and hoped as did many of us that we could avoid dissension and get to know each other. Bonnie has never been given a hard time and you all know it. She shares our wish for a chance to get to know each other personally without Politics entering into it. I think you know what we were trying to avoid. It worked very well and is still working well. It is a nice place to get away from the nastiness. I just wish that more of you would join us. That is your choice. It seems that you have no interest in a conversation, that isn't about political differences. The Jewish discussion did not cause dissension. I personally found it extremely interesting. Obviously you all decided to avoid the neutral thread which is a shame. So it didn't help us get to know each other -- obviously you have no interest in that. You say we are the majority there, we are but that is not necessarily our choice. We hoped when it opened that we would be met half way.

The Political threads like WOW are unpleasant - both sides fight the battles. There are nasty posts from both sides. We hoped that they would improve if we got to know each other aside from politics. Instead you all decided to stay there and discuss us - even though we agreed to stay away from your thread. We have done our best to keep our word. I posted twice, once to tell yarnie that I was sorry for the loss of her father. The second (big mistake) to give some information about my home city to KPG. Neither was acknowledged. Then I read many attacks against me and others. So be it. I am sure if I go back there will be posts about how I overstepped and had ulterior motives. I have been back lurking twice, after something was said here.

I am going to go back on Neutral threads and try to find out when and where people who came in from your thread were treated badly.

It was our intention that nothing like that would happen . Funny I have no recollection the nastiness there ever. We were never given an opportunity to get to know you, or you us. Maybe I am wrong. I wasn't on 24 hours a day. Why didn't you contact sqm and ask what was meant if anything?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> SQM, you are being given incorrect info re Christians by a so called Christian.


KFN, there are so many different kinds of Christians...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Corporate America does not determine elections. Corporate America is not made up solely of conservatives. Bill Gates and Warren Buffet are American citizens, among the wealthiest people in the world, and Obama supporters.
> 
> Each CEO gets one vote.


Corporate money often determines elections on both sides of the aisle. It shocks me how few voters know anything at all about the candidates or the issues. They base their decisions on what they hear in television commercials. And after all, if they weren't so effective, there wouldn't be so many of them.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>> I didn't dismiss the importance of baptism and Jesus never exhorted us to be baptized. You have a comprehension problem.(you blame it on Chemo Brain I guess) If it is mentioned once in the Bible, it is important to me.
> 
> I thought you were to ignore me, btw.
> 
> Tip: stop believing everything you read and get out and into the real world, gather and learn from your own experiences and research and don't depend on others for your 'facts.' I didn't look at a single link, FYI.


"Chemo brain?" That's a new low, even for you.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am concerned about ISIS in Iraq. This is really nuts if I can believe the media. It is a religious war against Christians, Jews and of course women. ISIS has driven thru Syria, now Iraq and onto Lebanon. Yikes!


If it is a religious war, where is Indonesia? Pakistan?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have no recollection of anyone chastising CB. Does anyone else? I was there when she posted it and to my knowledge no one chastised her.
> 
> I agree that there has been a conversation which has been extremely interesting about the Jewish faith. The original NB was set up to avoid dissension between those on the left and right. Religion has been a place where there has been dissension.
> 
> ...


There was one mild comment, but I don't think it was extremely harsh. It might have been a reminder not to bring up religion on NB. Not sure.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you destroy a fertilized egg, it is still a human being. Adult stem cells have been reported to work better than the embryonic stem cells. Then they can use cord blood for stem cell research. Cord blood is usually thrown away. Why kill a human?


And I have read that embryonic stem cells work better. I do agree that if new parents agree, their babies' cord blood could be harvested (and maybe the parents compensated in some way.) Placentas used to be used in cosmetics and beauty products.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's the problem with socialism. Someone (or group) has to manage it. That's power, and power corrupts. Either slowly or quickly, those in power become the elites, and the rest are the worker bees, the drones. They want the drones to be well fed and poorly informed, so they can provide the products and services that entertain the elites.
> 
> Those in power want the drones to be dependent - and so they promote ideas like letting the government take care of you "so you can work fewer hours and spend more time with your family." Let the government take care of your health care - just follow your doctors orders and it will all be fine. And "You can keep your doctor. Besides, "Maybe you don't need the operation. Maybe you should take a pill."
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> God doesn't need to be praised. The men who documented their developing faith needed to say that She should be praised constantly.
> It is mankind's flaw that creates a hurtful, angry, exclusionary God.


I think that man created god instead of god created man. Awful, huh?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> SQM, When you have to put a horse down, then 2 weeks later put your beloved dog to sleep, then a cousin dies from heart failure, you do look at most posts and realize how small we are, how petty we are and how good we have it at this time in this place.
> Sorry for the pain you and your family are facing. I hope you find comfort.


Galinipper, I had no idea you had all this going on. What a sad time. I'm sorry you're going through all that.

You're so right - those are the important things.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, WCK! Fancy meeting you here!!
> 
> Today is the first time I've posted on here for a long time. I completely missed the dust-up with KPG, and I thought there was no response to CB's Bible verse on NB - missed that too.
> 
> ...


Hey Bonnie - a nice surprise to see you here; I always appreciate your posts. I'll have to go back and look. I haven't posted here for a long time either, just last night and today - but I wanted to clarify some misconceptions about D&P. We just finished dinner (yay for 2nd day leftovers!) and will see how far I get, seem to be lots more pages again today and I don't have time to keep up with them all. Have a good night!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> And I have read that embryonic stem cells work better. I do agree that if new parents agree, their babies' cord blood could be harvested (and maybe the parents compensated in some way.) Placentas used to be used in cosmetics and beauty products.


I must agree with Joey. I, too, have heard that the adult stem cells work even better. Great news, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I got drawn in again - casserole is still ripening on the stove. And now - I will do my duty - it goes in the fridge.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hugs to you re SIL Dear Sloth.
> 
> Just hearing now on the news that the US is considering air strikes in Iraq against ISIS. ISIS fighters now have ground to air missiles and this is threatening and even preventing humanitarian efforts to get supplies into hostile areas. Many people have literally been thrown out of their homes and threatened with death if they return. It is very scary. This particular mob of fundamentalists is by far the most dangerous seen before.


ISIS isn't going to stop at Iraq and Lebanon. They have declared jihad and want an international caliphate. All people will be required to convert to Islam or die. How far will it go before the world stops them?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I think that man created god instead of god created man. Awful, huh?


I think that mankind has certainly run with a skewed view of what God may want.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> If it is a religious war, where is Indonesia? Pakistan?


ISIS is presently going after a small sect that I believe is an ancient sect that puts its own spin on Judaism, Christianity and maybe even a little Islam but I am not sure. They are not going after Muslims but certainly will do in Christians. I imagine no Jews are left in Iraq. So why would two muslim countries want to get involved?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> people have not changed, they still want to work and when they have a chance to, they work hard, they still have pride, they still are adventurous and no doubt are free thinkers. Most inventions come from the USA and the Inventors come from all walks of life. What has changed is that GREED has taken over and jobs gone off shore. Having little chance of landing a job after High School or college is devastating. How many well educated people are in minimum wage jobs? Too many and that leaves few jobs for lesser educated people. We need manufacturing back on our Soil. Give our people a chance and they will shine. When you come out of College with Student Loans and need to hold down two or more jobs and get minimum pay which makes it hard to even buy the staples after paying the rent, it does not make for a very positive outlook, does it. Ever checked how many people apply, when only one job is available? To me it is heart breaking. Experiencing rejections over and over and over again has to be devastating. My fellow Americans are good people who do not want a hand out but a hand up and would celebrate if they could get off of any assistance necessary now to stay alive.


Agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> KFN, there are so many different kinds of Christians...


maysmom
you are correct and the worst ones we seem to have collected here.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You know that saying - an "enemy" of my "enemy" is my friend.
> 
> I hope Jews and Christians can put their differences aside and look at who really are the brutes here.
> 
> (View 'enemy' in a less-literal way.)


IMO, for the most part, Christians already stand behind (or for) the Jews.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I think that mankind has certainly run with a skewed view of what God may want.


I would like to refer people back to PP's footer quote from S.B. Anthony.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> IMO, for the most part, Christians already stand behind (or for) the Jews.


Oy please. Don't get me started. What were the religions of all the people that persecuted Jews so they were forced to go to America? I am just starting but don't get me started.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> KFN, there are so many different kinds of Christians...


Thanks, maysmom, I have tried to make that point in several different ways as have so many of those who call themselves Christian simply by stating what they believe. 
Different regions have varying customs, different sects have different expectations, traditions and expectations vary.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> President Obama speaking right now re military action in Iraq - states he has authorised air strikes on Iraq.


Oh, here we go. I pray that it is quick and precise. These people(?) must be stopped! I wonder what Iran will do. Hopefully nothing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, it saddens me tremendously that you would infer that those of us who "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president, do so because he's black or because he golfs or anything to do with his wife. I "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president because he is trying to fundamentally change my country. Those are his words! I don't want anybody to fundamentally change my country. I want my country restored to what it once was, the land of the free. I don't want my government spying on me or trying to control me. I don't want them to infringe upon my constitutional rights. I want a president that will give us back what we've lost. I don't want a president who acts like a dictator. I want a president that works with congress to find compromise so that every American is represented, even those with whom I disagree. I want a president who is not beholden to special interest. That said, I "hated" Bush and I "hate" Obama! That's not racist!


Restoring this country to what it once was would mean this country would fundamentally change.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Corporate money often determines elections on both sides of the aisle. It shocks me how few voters know anything at all about the candidates or the issues. They base their decisions on what they hear in television commercials. And after all, if they weren't so effective, there wouldn't be so many of them.


Knitter from Nebraska
Money unfortunately has taken over our political system. As to voters being informed, believe me those who vote usually try hard to become informed. It is very difficult however for an average person to understand the language that is presented at the voting booth. Most of it seems to have been drawn up by lawyers and we know well how they like to screw up things. English is a fabulous language when it comes to explaining something but the simplest form is never used when issues are presented to vote on. This is by design, politicians like to confuse people.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> ISIS is presently going after a small sect that I believe is an ancient sect that puts its own spin on Judaism, Christianity and maybe even a little Islam but I am not sure. They are not going after Muslims but certainly will do in Christians. I imagine no Jews are left in Iraq. So why would two muslim countries want to get involved?


Your claim is that it is a religious war. So why would all of the religious people not get involved?
Sorta like the US is suddenly doing airstrikes. We are a Christian nation, doncha know?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> Money unfortunately has taken over our political system. As to voters being informed, believe me those who vote usually try hard to become informed. It is very difficult however for an average person to understand the language that is presented at the voting booth. Most of it seems to have been drawn up by lawyers and we know well how they like to screw up things. English is a fabulous language when it comes to explaining something but the simplest form is never used when issues are presented to vote on. This is by design, politicians like to confuse people.


Not to mention that people read and see and hear and believe what they want to see as real and truthful. 
What's a voter to do?
Another thought just occurred to me, people want to be fooled. 
How could people really believe presidential candidates when they say "I will do this, I will do that" when anyone with a bit of sense and a week long exposure to civics HAS to know that those promises are false. 
It was one of the reasons that I couldn't support Barrack Obama. The message he was putting out there was "Yes, WE can." He was actually naive enough to believe that the American people would do what needed to be done to turn this country around and that the wealthy and wanting to be wealthier would allow it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Two months ago I put in a request to change my political party affiliation. I was led to believe that it happens at the most in two months - usually a few weeks and you get a notice of the change. I called the NY Board of Elections and they said I could not change until after the election. The Voice claimed it was a law. Now that is scary. And it was the Dems that I was speaking to. Never experienced that law before.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Huck,
> 
> Enough sure is enough! This killing is so wrong.
> 
> I could be mistaken, but it seems to me that the problem is Hamas. Israel and Palestine seemed to coexist quite well for a while. Hamas is an extremist organization that uses its charitable works to win people over to their cause, which is the annihilation of Israel and all infidels, including us. Unfortunately, it worked and they won an election in Palestine. So they are in control of Palestine and its citizens.


I just read an article that says that Hamas and the Palestinian Authority have united. The US gives The PA, $400 million a year. In effect, we will be funding Hama's.
http://online.wsj.com/articles/why-should-americans-fund-hamas-1401913021


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I found it hilarious that the women were fighting who was lower in caste system.


Hilarious? Wow! You've found the lowest gutter for yourself. Have fun down there.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Two months ago I put in a request to change my political party affiliation. I was led to believe that it happens at the most in two months - usually a few weeks and you get a notice of the change. I called the NY Board of Elections and they said I could not change until after the election. The Voice claimed it was a law. Now that is scary. And it was the Dems that I was speaking to. Never experienced that law before.


Isn't the board of elections a public entity?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Your claim is that it is a religious war. So why would all of the religious people not get involved?
> Sorta like the US is suddenly doing airstrikes. We are a Christian nation, doncha know?


It is a religious war because fundamentalist Muslims wish to kill all the small religious minorities and the Christians. Other Muslims are not in their sights as much but will have to comply with fundamentalist beliefs. So why should two struggling muslim countries want to involve themselves with all this? This is primarily a Christian /Muslim thing. As I think Wombat or some other Aussie mentioned, that they will follow the US lead as will Canada and maybe GB. They have a large Muslim population that they may not want to ruffle.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Isn't the board of elections a public entity?


How should I know? That is why I posted, specifically to you as I figured you would know this. And if it were, what does that imply?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
Madam Holy Roller, I have to come back to a remark you made earlier to someone: "Chemo Brain". I just cannot get that remark out of my head. Are you never ashamed of anything you say? How low will you sink to hurt somebody? You have to belong to the Church of Satan to steep that low. No Christian would ever utter such despicable words. May you rot in your Hell.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> How should I know? That is why I posted, specifically to you as I figured you would know this. And if it were, what does that imply?


Ah, I didn't know that was to me.

Let me see. 
Your concern is a primary, I would guess, since party matters. 
According to this you have to act more than 25 days in advance. 
http://vote.nyc.ny.us/html/voters/voters.shtml


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Two months ago I put in a request to change my political party affiliation. I was led to believe that it happens at the most in two months - usually a few weeks and you get a notice of the change. I called the NY Board of Elections and they said I could not change until after the election. The Voice claimed it was a law. Now that is scary. And it was the Dems that I was speaking to. Never experienced that law before.


SQM
I would pursue the issue. I can't believe that making such a change has to be so complicated. Shame them for being so inefficient. I refused to pledge a Party and boy did that cause some confusion but I won. May not be possible in all States (it should be however) but I insisted. After all I will be the employer and I call the shots.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> It is a religious war because fundamentalist Muslims wish to kill all the small religious minorities and the Christians. Other Muslims are not in their sights as much but will have to comply with fundamentalist beliefs. So why should two struggling muslim countries want to involve themselves with all this? This is primarily a Christian /Muslim thing. As I think Wombat or some other Aussie mentioned, that they will follow the US lead as will Canada and maybe GB. They have a large Muslim population that they may not want to ruffle.


They wish to genitally mutilate all of the women in the area, as well. They have killed plenty of Muslims in Iraq and that was after killing plenty of Muslims in Syria. 
I just can't believe that these people have any faith other than hate. They don't seem to know God.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard him speak. He makes no apologies for what he did or for saying he wished they'd killed more. He says it was like a different life because it was so long ago. He also thinks it's just fine that he now has a government job - even though he hates the government. If he had any remorse, it would be different. But he has none. And he's teaching kids.
> 
> I think his actions and his words speak for themselves.


There are several people in government who hate the government, and they're elected officials. Most of them are in the House. They openly hate "big" (read federal) government. I won't name them, but you know who they are. I wonder why people run for public office if they hate government???


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Agree! :thumbup:


The devil is in the detail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


So very sorry for your pain SQM. Cancer is a horrible disease and some forms are worse than others. You're quite right, most of these issues are very petty compared to the pain and loss you're experiencing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> "Chemo brain?" That's a new low, even for you.


The "chemo brain" phrase was brought up by KFN, I believe, and it is a true malady of people who have been treated with certain types of chemo.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I think that man created god instead of god created man. Awful, huh?


Good grief! Your toes should already be roasting in Hell's Kitchen. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I think that man created god instead of god created man. Awful, huh?


Good grief! Your toes should already be roasting in Hell's Kitchen. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter asked that the cord blood be saved. I know she received no money for it.


I don't understand why anyone would need to be compensated for asking that their cord blood be saved. Aren't we talking about a donation?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good grief! Your toes should already be roasting in Hell's Kitchen. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


MaidInBedlam
why may I ask?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> The "chemo brain" phrase was brought up by KFN, I believe, and it is a true malady of people who have been treated with certain types of chemo.


Cookiequeen
I am sure you are right BUT I find it despicable if someone other than the sufferer points it out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So far everything I know about homosexuality makes me also believe that this is not a choice. I really think that science will show that the sexual inclination is brain or cellular. I think this because studies have shown some signs of this and because, as Maid in Bedlam has said, why would someone choose such a difficult lifestyle. I've always been afraid to call it a difficult lifestyle for fear of offending, but she said it and I agree. I often wonder if having a partner of the opposite sex is as strange to a gay person as having a partner of the same sex is to a straight person. I really think it probably is.
> 
> In my opinion, we don't know enough about this yet. Some religions, including mine, believe that homosexuality is not sinful, but that acting on it is. It's not an easy religion. You can get divorced, but remarriage - no. You can have attraction for the same sex, but act on it - no. But there is no condemnation of the homosexual or the divorced person. So it's the behavior that is in question. Judgment of individuals is not up to us, according to the Christian faith. I'm a Catholic, and I rejoice that our new Pope Francis emphasizes the unconditional love and acceptance of God. Jesus loves all of us and never turns His back on anyone. No human being is perfect. We just try to do our best with what we've been given. That's just the way I feel about it.
> 
> Life is easy if you let go of judgment. It's not our responsibility to make these difficult decisions. It's also a lot more pleasant if you try to love everyone - and I speak of love here as a conscious decision, not just an emotion. If you "love" everyone by treating them with gentleness and with respect for their human-ness, and let go of having to judge their behavior, you will find more joy and companionship in this often bewildering journey we call life. That's just what I've learned over the years.


I agree with you Bonnie. People don't choose, it's part of who they are. With the exception of crimes such as pedophilia or assault it is wrong for me to judge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> -----
> Thanks for answering my question. I really was interested in your answer. I think you answered it truthfully.
> 
> I will never understand, however, what it is that has caused you such deep hatred for your President. It started on these threads before he even decided to run, it started when people started talking about him running. Before he was even elected and the dislike (Hate) has been fed and increased ever since. It wasn't just the tea party -- it was a lot of people on the right - they discussed, and talked against him and more and more people got on the bandwagon. Before he even had a chance to show what he could do. When he did something it was ridiculed, like ending the war (which he didn't start - and which was started by a republican President based on a lie. Makes me wonder. A promise was made when he was elected - what was it? It was promised by the Republicans that everything he tried would fail if there was any way they could stop him. Regardless whether what he tried to do was good for the country. It was more important to push him down than to help him do good things for the US.
> ...


You must be mistaken about the political threads -- KP started in 2011 and Obama's first election was in 2008. And apparently political threads weren't allowed until sometime in 2012.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> SQM, When you have to put a horse down, then 2 weeks later put your beloved dog to sleep, then a cousin dies from heart failure, you do look at most posts and realize how small we are, how petty we are and how good we have it at this time in this place.
> Sorry for the pain you and your family are facing. I hope you find comfort.


Gali, I'm also very sorry for your recent losses.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> They wish to genitally mutilate all of the women in the area, as well. They have killed plenty of Muslims in Iraq and that was after killing plenty of Muslims in Syria.
> I just can't believe that these people have any faith other than hate. They don't seem to know God.


I heard that last week about the women. If it is true, we are dealing with 21st century barbarians.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Government sources for change of party.
> 
> Change of Party Enrollment
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In their own words.
> http://www.commondreams.org/news/2010/03/24/weight-poor-strategy-end-poverty


Oh, how terrible. A plan (dreamed up in 1966 but never carried out) to provide a minimum for poor people to live on, to teach them how to deal with bureaucracies,etc. - whatever is needed to make their lives more like those of "normal" people. No wonder you tried to sneak it by.

This poor woman, at age 78, was subjected to death threats because some real right-wing nut jobs heard about her and the paper she and her husband wrote nearly 50 years earlier. Don't you think you ought to be ashamed of the nuts rather than worried about a 50-year-old paper with no influence?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> she will read it. She can't get enough of what we post. Look at her Pal KPG, she again and again states that she does not read anything we write but refers to all of it constantly. Why would they be where we roam and follow us if we move on?


Huck, I've seen LTL go off half-cocked about messages she barely read half of. She even apologized once for doing it - she had missed the important part, which was in the second half and therefore beyond her attention span.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard him speak. He makes no apologies for what he did or for saying he wished they'd killed more. He says it was like a different life because it was so long ago. He also thinks it's just fine that he now has a government job - even though he hates the government. If he had any remorse, it would be different. But he has none. And he's teaching kids.
> 
> I think his actions and his words speak for themselves.


He never taught "kids." He taught in social work school, where all students had at least gotten their bachelor's. Where did you see all the rest? I'd love to read what you heard him say, because I suspect your memory plays tricks.

Besides, he doesn't work for "the government" or anyone else. He died in 2001. Do you really remember so much of a talk you could have heard no less than 13 years ago, and not even that recently because he was ill for a while before he died?

This, from Wikipedia, is the man you just tried to brand as a traitor or maybe worse:

"Cloward was born in Rochester, New York, the son of artist Esther Fleming and Donald Cloward. *Cloward served as an Ensign in the United States Navy from 1944 to 1946.* He received a bachelor's degree from the University of Rochester in 1949, and then a master's degree from the Columbia University School of Social Work in 1950. *He then served as a First Lieutenant in the U.S. Army from 1951 to 1954, and later worked as a social worker in an army prison in New Cumberland, Pennsylvania.* Cloward became an assistant professor at Columbia's School of Social Work in 1954, and had visiting posts at the Hebrew University, the University of Amsterdam, the University of California, Santa Barbara and Arizona State University. He received a doctorate in sociology from Columbia University in 1958."

As far as I could determine, his only government jobs were 2 stints in the military (during WWII and the Korean War) and time as a social worker in a prison. His teaching was done at a private university. And at no time during the 5 months I was in his class did he say he hated the government.

The Wikipedia article goes on: " In 1966, Cloward co-founded the National Welfare Rights Organization, which advocated federalizing Aid to Families with Dependent Children by building local welfare rolls. In 1982, he and his wife Frances Fox Piven founded "Human SERVE" (Service Employees Registration and Voter Education), which established motor-voter programs in selected states as precedents for the Motor Voter Act enacted in 1993."

Wow, the Motor Voter Act. Treasonous, without a doubt. And now comes his real crime:

"Also in 1966, he and Piven published a paper in the May issue of The Nation magazine  "The Weight of the Poor: A Strategy to End Poverty", which advocated wiping out poverty by increasing demands on the federal government, leading to implementation of a guaranteed minimum income. His detractors have called this the 'Cloward-Piven Strategy'."

When banks do this, it's fine. If it had been done for the poor, however, it's criminal.

Bonnie, there are a few people here I would have expected to write such a thing, but you weren't one of them. I wish you had continued to avoid WOW. I would have been much happier with my apparently wrong perception of you as honest and truthful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard him speak. He makes no apologies for what he did or for saying he wished they'd killed more. He says it was like a different life because it was so long ago. He also thinks it's just fine that he now has a government job - even though he hates the government. If he had any remorse, it would be different. But he has none. And he's teaching kids.
> 
> I think his actions and his words speak for themselves.


After rereading this, I realize you were talking about Bill Ayers, not Dick Cloward, who was the subject of Nebraska's message. I don't know much more about Ayers than most people, but I doubt that he's as black as you paint him. At least he's still alive and can defend himself. You ought to make sure you know who you're talking about before you malign him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> No people of the Jewish faith have written on these boards that their faith is the only way to heaven, as some Christians have. Therein lies the reason why discussion of Judaism is interesting and welcomed, at least by those posters.


And as far as I know, it was on WOW, not Neutral Bridges, that the Jewish material was discussed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Who is Susan W?


I bet it's CB. If I were her, I'd put it in a file to pull it out and use it at some opportune time, Karen. But I'm not her, so I'll probably forget it before long.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> PP, you make me laugh!!


We aim to please. I won't bother with the next line.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> It's like I chose to be born with blue eyes.


No it's not, and you know it. (My mother, who was born in Poland to Jewish parents, had blonde hair and blue eyes.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Have you ever made fried chicken with matzoh meal instead of flour? It's very good--
> 
> :-D :-D


Yes. And it's the best thing for breading fish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have no recollection of anyone chastising CB. Does anyone else? I was there when she posted it and to my knowledge no one chastised her.
> 
> I agree that there has been a conversation which has been extremely interesting about the Jewish faith. The original NB was set up to avoid dissension between those on the left and right. Religion has been a place where there has been dissension.
> 
> ...


I think I should remind both you and WCK that those discussions of Jewish practices were on WOW, not on NB, so if WCK's friends were treated badly, that was no worse than how many of my friends have been treated. I don't recall CB posting anything religious on Neutral.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Knitter from Nebraska said:
> 
> 
> > SQM, you are being given incorrect info re Christians by a so called Christian.
> ...


Something's cockeyed here. Nebraska didn't write that to SQM; I think KPG did.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Corporate money often determines elections on both sides of the aisle. It shocks me how few voters know anything at all about the candidates or the issues. They base their decisions on what they hear in television commercials. And after all, if they weren't so effective, there wouldn't be so many of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> And I have read that embryonic stem cells work better. I do agree that if new parents agree, their babies' cord blood could be harvested (and maybe the parents compensated in some way.) Placentas used to be used in cosmetics and beauty products.


I wish you hadn't said that. Oy!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I think that man created god instead of god created man. Awful, huh?


Makes sense to me, but I don't think you're going to win over the Christian contingent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Knitter from Nebraska said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, for the most part, Christians already stand behind (or for) the Jews.
> ...


It would be more correct to say Christians stand behind Israel, which figures in Christian mythology. But even that isn't true out of the US. There's a lot of hatred of Jews in Europe right now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Not to mention that people read and see and hear and believe what they want to see as real and truthful.
> What's a voter to do?
> Another thought just occurred to me, people want to be fooled.
> How could people really believe presidential candidates when they say "I will do this, I will do that" when anyone with a bit of sense and a week long exposure to civics HAS to know that those promises are false.
> It was one of the reasons that I couldn't support Barrack Obama. The message he was putting out there was "Yes, WE can." He was actually naive enough to believe that the American people would do what needed to be done to turn this country around and that the wealthy and wanting to be wealthier would allow it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Hmmm, about what I would expect from someone who follows the Roman Catholic line simply because she was born into and does what she is told.
> 
> You most certainly have used your assumption about how often older people are subject to Alzheimers and the sunset factor to try to yank chains. It is cruel and ugly.
> Anyone who has watched a family member decend into dementia and had to see what it does to a spouse to see their loved one go down that path should know better than to use those symptoms as weapons.
> No more than I would expect from a person who is a Christian by default.


again another lie

What is with libs and all the mention of chains?

I am not a Catholic by default. Again your fail to understand the concept of Free Will. I don't have to choose to continue with the Catholic Church, but I do. I would not consider 'that by default'' I would consider that a wonderful choice and a gift.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Are American Catholics more socially liberal than Christians?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> again another lie
> 
> What is with libs and all the mention of chains?
> 
> I am not a Catholic by default. Again your fail to understand the concept of Free Will. I don't have to choose to continue with the Catholic Church, but I do. I would not consider 'that by default'' I would consider that a wonderful choice and a gift.


YOU are the one who said it. You followed the party line without thinking about what was going on, you went along to get along. It wasn't more than 2 days ago that you said it. 
Cranky and memory loss? Uhoh.

Just to refresh your memory. 
August 6th in the evening, I think, you posted ...

SQM wrote:
I have a question about being a Christian: are you automatically a Christian if you are born to Catholic or Protestant parents or do you need to be baptized?

That is an interesting question. Since my parents, grandparents.... were Catholic I never gave it a thought. I know that I was Baptized at 5 weeks old, to remove the original sin (good old Adam and Eve). Then I went through the rest of the Sacraments as I went through parochial school, so never gave it a thought. But Catholicism is our religion, not our ethnic origin.

Remember Benghazi

"I never gave it a thought" Xs2. 
Don't feel badly about it. Most Christians float into considering themselves that by default. No thinking, no choosing, no investigating, just be it. It's fine, just don't deny it when someone believes what you said and repeats it back to you because you don't like the sound.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Are American Catholics more socially liberal than Christians?


Catholics are Christian, only far right sects that are more like cults deny them the Christian designation.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, it saddens me tremendously that you would infer that those of us who "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president, do so because he's black or because he golfs or anything to do with his wife. I "hate" (may be too strong a word) the president because he is trying to fundamentally change my country. Those are his words! I don't want anybody to fundamentally change my country. I want my country restored to what it once was, the land of the free. I don't want my government spying on me or trying to control me. I don't want them to infringe upon my constitutional rights. I want a president that will give us back what we've lost. I don't want a president who acts like a dictator. I want a president that works with congress to find compromise so that every American is represented, even those with whom I disagree. I want a president who is not beholden to special interest. That said, I "hated" Bush and I "hate" Obama! That's not racist!


I understand and respect your concerns. I agree that we once had a country where there were opportunities for any people who worked hard and had the capabilities to take advantage of educational and business opportunities that were out there. We had greater freedom of mobility, before the restrictions on air travel among other impediments.

The issues today cannot be laid at the feet of any particular president. Our Senate and House seems to be composed of people who place their personal political agendas and financial well being ahead of the well being of the people they were elected to serve. Animosity against the President is no excuse for some of the actions detrimental to the most of us by either political party. This includes actions placing so much power in the hands of big business that work opportunities have disappeared to "outsourcing" and many of our citizens struggle for food, shelter, and some of life's happier amenities. Our elected representatives seem seduced by the money and appear to be "bought". And they are the ones who write the laws, so I don't see corruption being prosecuted any time soon.

I believe most of us, whatever our political or religious passions, are good people who want a peaceful, prosperous country and a more gentle way of life. That is also impeded by outside sources which foment war and terror all over the world. If we stand by we will probably be overwhelmed by terrorists; conversely if we take action we will be condemned as war mongers. It is hard to overcome an unreasonable foe which seems determined to unilaterally rule all human life on the planet.

It is a dilemma for which I, a reasonably educated person with some knowledge of history and psychology, have no answer. It would take skilled diplomats on both sides of any of these serious issues to work out a solution that is workable. And to figure out how to contain the "crazies" who have no apparent compassion for anybody.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> He has a Zen look-out on life that is sustaining him. I see that believing can be a good crutch in tough times. Big thanks for posting.


I hope you and your family find strength in each other to face this sad time. Your sister-in-law sounds like a special person, and I just hope she is spared pain and suffering. Having such a loving family must certainly give her peace of mind as her life winds down. She will leave a loving legacy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'd love to read what you heard him say, because I suspect your memory plays tricks.
> 
> Do you really remember so much of a talk you could have heard no less than 13 years ago, and not even that recently because he was ill for a while before he died?
> 
> Bonnie, there are a few people here I would have expected to write such a thing, but you weren't one of them. I wish you had continued to avoid WOW. I would have been much happier with my apparently wrong perception of you as honest and truthful.


So disgusting what you wrote about a wonderful person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LIE:



Poor Purl said:


> Something's cockeyed here. Nebraska didn't write that to SQM; I think KPG did.


TRUTH: KPG originally wrote those words and KNeb did repeat them to SQM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> you are correct and the worst ones we seem to have collected here.


Uh-oh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh.


Bonnie, you may want to stop reading this thread immediately.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oy please. Don't get me started. What were the religions of all the people that persecuted Jews so they were forced to go to America? I am just starting but don't get me started.


Unfortunately, you have already started.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Two months ago I put in a request to change my political party affiliation. I was led to believe that it happens at the most in two months - usually a few weeks and you get a notice of the change. I called the NY Board of Elections and they said I could not change until after the election. The Voice claimed it was a law. Now that is scary. And it was the Dems that I was speaking to. Never experienced that law before.


I'd look into it. It's different for each state. Here's how we do it in Georgia, where you don't have to declare a party affiliation:

VOTER REGISTRATION

Registration Deadline: The voter registration deadline is generally 28 days before the election. Specific election dates and registration deadlines are available here.

Party Affiliation: Georgia has an open primary system; it is not necessary to be registered with the party to vote in primary elections. The only limitation, for primary runoffs, citizens must request the ballot of the same party they selected in the original primary.

VOTER REGISTRATION QUALIFICATIONS

Age: At least 17 1/2 years old to register and 18 to vote

Citizenship: Must be a United States citizen

Residency: Must be a legal resident of Georgia and of the county in which you wish to vote

Mental Competency: Must not be judicially determined to be mentally incompetent.

Felony Convictions: Must not be serving any sentence imposed by the conviction of a felony.

ID Requirements:

-Any valid state or federal government issued photo ID, including a FREE Voter ID Card issued by your county registrar's office or the Georgia Department of Driver Services (DDS)
-A Georgia Driver's License, even if expired
-Valid employee photo ID from any branch, department, agency, or entity of the U.S. Government, Georgia, or any county, municipality, board, authority or other entity of this state
-Valid U.S. passport ID
-Valid U.S. military photo ID
-Valid tribal photo ID


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Not to mention that people read and see and hear and believe what they want to see as real and truthful.
> What's a voter to do?
> Another thought just occurred to me, people want to be fooled.
> How could people really believe presidential candidates when they say "I will do this, I will do that" when anyone with a bit of sense and a week long exposure to civics HAS to know that those promises are false.
> It was one of the reasons that I couldn't support Barrack Obama. The message he was putting out there was "Yes, WE can." He was actually naive enough to believe that the American people would do what needed to be done to turn this country around and that the wealthy and wanting to be wealthier would allow it.


This is exactly why we need an objective free press. We don't have that, so we either buy the propaganda or try to get as much info as we can on our own by listening to all sides and basing our decisions on whatever facts we can find.

However, without honest and objective reporting, we really do not know what is going on.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> isn't that a song - "But you forgot to remember" ?
> 
> I am sad today. My SIL is being moved into hospice. Her glioblastoma of course won. I don't understand cancer. Why does it kill its own host? Never made sense.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, SQM. I know what you're going through...my brother has had three hospital admissions in the last four weeks as the cancer interferes with his kidney and liver function. Cancer is hell--in fact, Hell with a capital "H".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Isn't the board of elections a public entity?


State run, I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I would pursue the issue. I can't believe that making such a change has to be so complicated. Shame them for being so inefficient. I refused to pledge a Party and boy did that cause some confusion but I won. May not be possible in all States (it should be however) but I insisted. After all I will be the employer and I call the shots.


This - from Knitanon - should answer your questions:
http://vote.nyc.ny.us/html/voters/voters.shtml


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> There are several people in government who hate the government, and they're elected officials. Most of them are in the House. They openly hate "big" (read federal) government. I won't name them, but you know who they are. I wonder why people run for public office if they hate government???


I can't imagine unless they want to change it. The only way to change it is to have the power to vote for those changes. To have that power, you must be elected.

At least they haven't been violent, as Ayers and his group, the Weather Underground, was.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> State run, I think.


I would call it state determined and carried out locally in most places I have paid attention to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> The "chemo brain" phrase was brought up by KFN, I believe, and it is a true malady of people who have been treated with certain types of chemo.


That's true. I have a friend whose husband has that problem. I think it can get better with time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't understand why anyone would need to be compensated for asking that their cord blood be saved. Aren't we talking about a donation?


You are not compensated. You pay for the blood to be stored. See article below.

From webmd.
"The procedure takes blood from the umbilical cord at birth and stores it for a fee in a private blood bank. (Public banks are another option - see below.) Because this blood is rich in stem cells -- cells that have the ability to transform into just about any human cell -- it could someday be used as treatment if your child ever became ill with certain diseases. It might also be useful for a sick sibling or relative. Banking cord blood is a way of preserving potentially life-saving cells that usually get thrown away after birth."

My daughter's friend has a son who is battling leukemia. She had a new baby and is storing the cord blood in case there are future problems for her son or any of her family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie. People don't choose, it's part of who they are. With the exception of crimes such as pedophilia or assault it is wrong for me to judge.


I agree. They are crimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Government sources for change of party.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMO, only 'fallen' ones. (Ones who have left the church.)



SQM said:


> Are American Catholics more socially liberal than Christians?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

True.



Knitanon said:


> Catholics are Christian, only far right sects that are more like cults deny them the Christian designation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am so sorry the pain this horrid disease inflicts on people. I'm thinking of you all.

The rest of my thoughts I will withhold.



susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so sorry, SQM. I know what you're going through...my brother has had three hospital admissions in the last four weeks as the cancer interferes with his kidney and liver function. Cancer is hell--in fact, Hell with a capital "H".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, how terrible. A plan (dreamed up in 1966 but never carried out) to provide a minimum for poor people to live on, to teach them how to deal with bureaucracies,etc. - whatever is needed to make their lives more like those of "normal" people. No wonder you tried to sneak it by.
> 
> This poor woman, at age 78, was subjected to death threats because some real right-wing nut jobs heard about her and the paper she and her husband wrote nearly 50 years earlier. Don't you think you ought to be ashamed of the nuts rather than worried about a 50-year-old paper with no influence?


Purl, death threats are totally terroristic and have no place in civilized society. But the article IS relevant today. If you read their article, you'll see that it is talking about things that are happening now.

This is a plan to CREATE crisis in order to gain supporters for an agenda devised by Rules for Radicals author Saul Alinsky. Saul Alinsky was studied and admired by many in our present administration. Some people feel that his ideas are being used right now in this country, please note the rise in the poverty level, the influx of immigrants, the lack of prosecution of illegal immigrants...
These are crises brought about by government action and executive orders - crises that prey on the vulnerable, creating in them a dependence on government that will lead them to vote for those who are feeding their dependence.

Here's a quote from Alinsky discussing the job of the "community organizer":

"[t]he job of the organizer is to maneuver and bait the establishment so that it will publicly attack him as a 'dangerous enemy.'" According to Alinsky, "the hysterical instant reaction of the establishment [will] not only validate [the organizer's] credentials of competency but also ensure automatic popular invitation."[11]

And here is a quote from the "50-year old article with no influence."

" If organizers can deliver millions of dollars in cash benefits to the ghetto masses, it seems reasonable to expect that the masses will deliver their loyalties to their benefactors. At least, they have always done so in the past."

It is a plan that uses the poor to further a political agenda, in other words a plan that uses the poor to get votes.

Of course no one should be subjected to death threats. That is a terrorist tactic and illegal. It is just as shameful as being subjected to bomb threats like those of Bill Ayers and the Weather Underground.

The facts are there - but you have to look for the sources. These connections are not being made or discussed on mainstream media outlets.

I agree that death threats are cruel and immoral. But our feelings of sympathy for the 78-year old woman can coexist with our knowledge of the facts surrounding the article and its relevance to today's events.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It sounds as though you've been having a rough few weeks yourself. Sorry for all those losses.


PP, Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks for the support,Ladies.
> 
> Yarnie - I missed sending you my condolences for your Dad. I hope your family hears only good news in the future.


Dear SQM: I am so sorry to hear your news! My SIL passed away 2 years of glioblastoma. She was only 56. She had retired from the military as a helicopter pilot and was inducted into the Aviation Hall of Fame. We miss her dearly. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Galinipper, I had no idea you had all this going on. What a sad time. I'm sorry you're going through all that.
> 
> You're so right - those are the important things.


Thank - You Bon and Yarnlady, I didn't say anything until yesterday, I think I am becoming un-numb. Talk later


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> why may I ask?


I was joking with maysmom who said man created God instead of God creating man.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Dear SQM: I am so sorry to hear your news! My SIL passed away 2 years of glioblastoma. She was only 56. She had retired from the military as a helicopter pilot and was inducted into the Aviation Hall of Fame. We miss her dearly. My thoughts are with you and your family.


Dear GW, I am so sorry for the painful loss. Glad you're back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMO, only 'fallen' ones. (Ones who have left the church.)


Have you heard of Pope Francis? Like most thinking people, his views seem to be a mixture of conservative and liberal views. This is probably because his views are based on a deep religious faith and a strong belief in truth and objective right and wrong, not on the somewhat slippery situational ethics of the secular world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Have you heard of Pope Francis? Like most thinking people, his views seem to be a mixture of conservative and liberal views. This is probably because his views are based on a deep religious faith and a strong belief in objective right and wrong, not on the values of the secular world.


Yes, I have heard of Pope Francis. He has a humble nature that most find refreshing. His deep religious faith must still address the issues of children sexually abused by the clergy and the massive coverup, the place of women in the church, birth-control, and many many other issues.

Your judgement offends me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> No it's not, and you know it. (My mother, who was born in Poland to Jewish parents, had blonde hair and blue eyes.)


Maysmom was responding to what I said about homosexuality and a couple of other things NOT being something anyone can choose. People are born that way. The idea of sexual preference being a choice is no more possible than choosing to be born with blue eyes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He never taught "kids." He taught in social work school, where all students had at least gotten their bachelor's. Where did you see all the rest? I'd love to read what you heard him say, because I suspect your memory plays tricks.
> 
> Besides, he doesn't work for "the government" or anyone else. He died in 2001. Do you really remember so much of a talk you could have heard no less than 13 years ago, and not even that recently because he was ill for a while before he died?
> 
> ...


I hope I am honest and truthful, just mistaken. I don't know why I thought the post was about Ayers. I'll have to find it and see what I did.

Apparently everything I posted about Ayers, people read as incorrect info about Cloward. I guess I didn't mention Ayers's name. I'll look back and see what I did.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BonBf3 said:

Have you heard of Pope Francis? Like most thinking people, his views seem to be a mixture of conservative and liberal views. This is probably because his views are based on a deep religious faith and a strong belief in truth and objective right and wrong, not on the somewhat slippery situational ethics of the secular world.

"Love one another."


Thanks for expanding on that.
Has Pope Francis OKed the use of birth control? I think that I have read a crazy high figure of birth control use for American Catholics. It comes in at something like 96%, I think. Doesn't that constitute being a fallen Catholic? Those Catholics who divorce and marry again? Aren't they fallen Catholics? Has the Pope said that activity is OK?
It seems to me that there are many things that I have heard Americans give a wink and nod to that would make them more liberal than the Catholics of other regions. 
It would seem to be fact.
Plus, I may have missed it, but it seems to me that while lots of people were happy to hear some broad statement about not judging LGBTQ folks the Pope has not created any edict that orders acceptance. Are you aware of something like that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I also heard him speak. He makes no apologies for what he did or for saying he wished they'd killed more. He says it was like a different life because it was so long ago. He also thinks it's just fine that he now has a government job - even though he hates the government. If he had any remorse, it would be different. But he has none. And he's teaching kids.
> 
> I think his actions and his words speak for themselves.


CORRECTION: This post looks like I'm talking about Cloward because I posted it in the wrong place and didn't use the name Ayers. Poor Purl pointed this out to me. She thought I was being dishonest saying "he was teaching kids" and "working for the government." I meant Ayers, not Cloward.

I should have used his name instead of the pronoun "he."

I don't know how in the world I posted a response about Bill Ayers after a post about Cloward and Piven. My mistake.

However, I did post a response to the Cloward and Piven article. Purl, you may not like that one either, but it is true and I am being honest. I am putting together the facts as I see them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I hope you and your family find strength in each other to face this sad time. Your sister-in-law sounds like a special person, and I just hope she is spared pain and suffering. Having such a loving family must certainly give her peace of mind as her life winds down. She will leave a loving legacy.


Thanks for writing. She is incredible and all your words were sweet. Seems like having aggressive brain cancer is painless physically but as it erodes you, there must be great psychic pain.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so sorry, SQM. I know what you're going through...my brother has had three hospital admissions in the last four weeks as the cancer interferes with his kidney and liver function. Cancer is hell--in fact, Hell with a capital "H".


Hey the Mos hath returneth.

Sorry you are suffering also. What can we do? So glad to hear from you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are not compensated. You pay for the blood to be stored. See article below.
> 
> From webmd.
> "The procedure takes blood from the umbilical cord at birth and stores it for a fee in a private blood bank. (Public banks are another option - see below.) Because this blood is rich in stem cells -- cells that have the ability to transform into just about any human cell -- it could someday be used as treatment if your child ever became ill with certain diseases. It might also be useful for a sick sibling or relative. Banking cord blood is a way of preserving potentially life-saving cells that usually get thrown away after birth."
> ...


Thanks for the information I didn't know people saved cord blood. I can understand why they pay a storage fee. In the case of unwanted cord blood couldn't it be considered a donation just like when one gives blood?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Dear SQM: I am so sorry to hear your news! My SIL passed away 2 years of glioblastoma. She was only 56. She had retired from the military as a helicopter pilot and was inducted into the Aviation Hall of Fame. We miss her dearly. My thoughts are with you and your family.


Thanks so Panda. It does feel like we are the only ones hit by this shit. Thanks for telling me your experience.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are not compensated. You pay for the blood to be stored. See article below.
> 
> From webmd.
> "The procedure takes blood from the umbilical cord at birth and stores it for a fee in a private blood bank. (Public banks are another option - see below.) Because this blood is rich in stem cells -- cells that have the ability to transform into just about any human cell -- it could someday be used as treatment if your child ever became ill with certain diseases. It might also be useful for a sick sibling or relative. Banking cord blood is a way of preserving potentially life-saving cells that usually get thrown away after birth."
> ...


The issue isn't about saving it for future use as I read it, it is about donating it for research. That is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Thanks for expanding on that. I am not sure what offends you about DameMary's statement.
> Has Pope Francis OKed the use of birth control? I think that I have read a crazy high figure of birth control use for American Catholics. It comes in at something like 96%, I think. Doesn't that constitute being a fallen Catholic? Those Catholics who divorce and marry again? Aren't they fallen Catholics? Has the Pope said that activity is OK?
> It seems to me that there are many things that I have heard Americans give a wink and nod to that would make them more liberal than the Catholics of other regions.
> Why is that offensive? It would seem to be fact.
> Plus, I may have missed it, but it seems to me that while lots of people were happy to hear some broad statement about not judging LGBTQ folks the Pope has not created any edict that orders acceptance. Are you aware of something like that?


****************************************************************************
I (damemary) was responding to bonbf's response.

bonbf3 wrote:
Have you heard of Pope Francis? Like most thinking people, his views seem to be a mixture of conservative and liberal views. This is probably because his views are based on a deep religious faith and a strong belief in objective right and wrong, not on the values of the secular world.

I found it judgmental and snarky.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks for the information I didn't know people saved cord blood. I can understand why they pay a storage fee. In the case of unwanted cord blood couldn't it be considered a donation just like when one gives blood?


Not only could it be, but it is. 
This article, as far as I read, is just about eggs. I do know that other material can be donated as well.

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp058313


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> ****************************************************************************
> I (damemary) was responding to bonbf's response.
> 
> bonbf3 wrote:
> ...


I found it lacking in reality. 
I was supposed to be responding to Bon's post and clicked the wrong post, DM, sorry for the confusion. I will add hers and subtract yours. :-o


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So far everything I know about homosexuality makes me also believe that this is not a choice. I really think that science will show that the sexual inclination is brain or cellular. I think this because studies have shown some signs of this and because, as Maid in Bedlam has said, why would someone choose such a difficult lifestyle. I've always been afraid to call it a difficult lifestyle for fear of offending, but she said it and I agree. I often wonder if having a partner of the opposite sex is as strange to a gay person as having a partner of the same sex is to a straight person. I really think it probably is.
> 
> In my opinion, we don't know enough about this yet. Some religions, including mine, believe that homosexuality is not sinful, but that acting on it is. It's not an easy religion. You can get divorced, but remarriage - no. You can have attraction for the same sex, but act on it - no. But there is no condemnation of the homosexual or the divorced person. So it's the behavior that is in question. Judgment of individuals is not up to us, according to the Christian faith. I'm a Catholic, and I rejoice that our new Pope Francis emphasizes the unconditional love and acceptance of God. Jesus loves all of us and never turns His back on anyone. No human being is perfect. We just try to do our best with what we've been given. That's just the way I feel about it.
> 
> Life is easy if you let go of judgment. It's not our responsibility to make these difficult decisions. It's also a lot more pleasant if you try to love everyone - and I speak of love here as a conscious decision, not just an emotion. If you "love" everyone by treating them with gentleness and with respect for their human-ness, and let go of having to judge their behavior, you will find more joy and companionship in this often bewildering journey we call life. That's just what I've learned over the years.


I meant to post a thank you to you sooner for the above post you made. Homosexuality is more accepted today. We even have same-sex marriage in some states. However, it's still a difficult lifestyle. We have parents who won't accept what their children are. We still have gay bashing, and the list goes on.

I especially liked that you said* "If you "love" everyone by treating them with gentleness and with respect for their human-ness, and let go of having to judge their behavior, you will find more joy and companionship in this often bewildering journey we call life."* I had to put that quote in bold lettering. We need to be reminded we can love in the way you describe and make our life journeys better than if we cling to being judgmental when it really isn't our job.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There was one mild comment, but I don't think it was extremely harsh. It might have been a reminder not to bring up religion on NB. Not sure.


You're quite right Bonnie, it wasn't harsh at all- just Designer reminding CB that religion and politics were off limits in NB. But there has been an ongoing discussion of Jewish religion and culture on NB since early Aug. I found the discussion interesting and informative - but it was an example of the double standard that I was referring to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Thanks for expanding on that. I am not sure what offends you about DameMary's statement.
> Has Pope Francis OKed the use of birth control? I think that I have read a crazy high figure of birth control use for American Catholics. It comes in at something like 96%, I think. Doesn't that constitute being a fallen Catholic? Those Catholics who divorce and marry again? Aren't they fallen Catholics? Has the Pope said that activity is OK?
> It seems to me that there are many things that I have heard Americans give a wink and nod to that would make them more liberal than the Catholics of other regions.
> Why is that offensive? It would seem to be fact.
> Plus, I may have missed it, but it seems to me that while lots of people were happy to hear some broad statement about not judging LGBTQ folks the Pope has not created any edict that orders acceptance. Are you aware of something like that?


Knitanon,

I think you might have misread it. The statement that "your judgment offends me" was Damemary's post to ME!! I didn't say she offended me. She made a statement, and I was responding. It was a conversation.

Now I will respond to your comments.

I started to explain the Catholic church's teachings on each of your remarks. However, your tone is combative and sarcastic, and so I believe you are not open-minded on this subject. So I will not spend my time teaching you about the Catholic church. If you want to know about it, the entire Catechism of the Catholic church is online. Educate yourself if you are interested.

Knitanon's tone is exactly why I haven't been on WOW and haven't even read it for a long time.

I am happy to talk with people who are respectful. I am glad to correct mistakes when pointed out to me, as Purl did.

However, I do not wish to stoop to arguing with people, and I do not welcome rude, sarcastic comments. I do not enjoy being scolded for things I have not done - as on your post, Knitanon, where you chastised me for being offended by Damemary, when actually she was the one who took offense.

I think it is wrong to be rude to people, I think it is wrong to try to hurt people's feelings. The first sign that I am angry is the sign that tells me to leave. I enjoy nice friendly conversation, but I don't have to put up with rudeness.

Frankly, I think the entire nasty tone of your post was due to your original misreading, thinking that I was offended. You even ask, "What is so offensive about that?"

Knitanon, I don't hang out with people like that in real life, and I'm not doing it here. It is unhealthy both mentally and physically. I believe you owe me an apology.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Knitanon,
> 
> I think you might have misread it. The statement that "your judgment offends me" was Damemary's post to ME!! I didn't say she offended me. She made a statement, and I was responding. It was a conversation.
> 
> ...


It is called direct. 
If there is sarcasm it is in your head, if their is rudeness it is in your head.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Knitanon,
> 
> I think you might have misread it. The statement that "your judgment offends me" was Damemary's post to ME!! I didn't say she offended me. She made a statement, and I was responding. It was a conversation.
> 
> ...


 Stating what I have seen about Catholicism has absolutely nothing to do with you and your life. 
So I am not sure why I would owe you an apology. 
However, if you are offended. I apologize. 
I also vote with ms. purl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> ****************************************************************************
> I (damemary) was responding to bonbf's response.
> 
> bonbf3 wrote:
> ...


Damemary, I'm sorry that I offended you. I was trying to be light because Pope Francis has stirred some controversy because he has many liberal views. It was sort of like asking, "Is the Pope Catholic." As soon as I wrote it, I was afraid you might take it wrong. I should have left it out or maybe asked,
"What about Pope Francis."

You're right - it could be taken as snarky, although I didn't mean it that way. I know we've gotten along so well on NB, I would hope you realize that I wasn't trying to be snarky.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Stating what I have seen about Catholicism has absolutely nothing to do with you and your life.
> So I am not sure why I would owe you an apology.
> However, if you are offended. I apologize.
> I also vote with ms. purl.


I don't understand the vote part, but thank you for your apology. Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooppsss   See below instead.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Knitanon,
> 
> I think you might have misread it. The statement that "your judgment offends me" was Damemary's post to ME!! I didn't say she offended me. She made a statement, and I was responding. It was a conversation.
> 
> ...


There have been some posts over the last 5 pages or so that seemed to show the reader didn't understand what was written. You certainly haven't been treated very well and I can't understand why. I hope you get the apology Knitanon owes you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have now offended three people, so I am off War on Women. I never intended to offend, and I don't want to jeopardize the good feelings we've had on Neutral Bridges. 

I apologize to Poor Purl, to Damemary, and to Knitanon for mistakenly posting in the wrong place, to making a comment that wasn't meant to be snarky but sounded that way, and to telling someone off. Obviously I am getting sloppy and losing my cool. It is not my intention to hurt people's feelings. I think it is wrong to do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> ****************************************************************************
> I (damemary) was responding to bonbf's response.
> 
> bonbf3 wrote:
> ...


I'm sorry. I didn't mean it that way, but in rereading it, I see what you mean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> It is a religious war because fundamentalist Muslims wish to kill all the small religious minorities and the Christians. Other Muslims are not in their sights as much but will have to comply with fundamentalist beliefs. So why should two struggling muslim countries want to involve themselves with all this? This is primarily a Christian /Muslim thing. As I think Wombat or some other Aussie mentioned, that they will follow the US lead as will Canada and maybe GB. They have a large Muslim population that they may not want to ruffle.


The Muslims war with each other because there are bitter divisions between the Sunni and Shiite sects.

Canada has been a leader in supporting Israel; our conservative govt has been standing firm with Israel despite many pro Palestinian protest marches and pressure from opposition political parties.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/08/04/stephen-harpers-rigid-support-for-israel-based-on...

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/19/benjamin-netanyahu-welcomes-stephen-harper-to-middle-east-a-great-friend-of-israel-and-the-jewish-people/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There have been some posts over the last 5 pages or so that seemed to show the reader didn't understand what was written. You certainly haven't been treated very well and I can't understand why. I hope you get the apology Knitanon owes you.


Thanks, Maid. I'll see you on another thread.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There have been some posts over the last 5 pages or so that seemed to show the reader didn't understand what was written. You certainly haven't been treated very well and I can't understand why. I hope you get the apology Knitanon owes you.


She hasn't been treated well because as with all of us, she has made errors, read into statements intentions that were not there, and took offense and took things personally that were not spoken in any terms but general. 
The difference being that the rest of us seem to be able to handle a hit here and there and others cannot. 
You are a fine one to talk about apologies. 
I have not seen you give out some very much deserved apologies.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The Muslims war with each other because there are bitter divisions between the Sunni and Shiite sects.
> 
> Canada has been a leader in supporting Israel; our conservative govt has been standing firm with Israel despite many pro Palestinian protest marches and pressure from opposition political parties.
> 
> ...


Canada seems like an ok place. I am from Chicago and remember our Canada-like winters. Brrrrr.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Damemary, I'm sorry that I offended you. I was trying to be light because Pope Francis has stirred some controversy because he has many liberal views. It was sort of like asking, "Is the Pope Catholic." As soon as I wrote it, I was afraid you might take it wrong. I should have left it out or maybe asked,
> "What about Pope Francis."
> 
> You're right - it could be taken as snarky, although I didn't mean it that way. I know we've gotten along so well on NB, I would hope you realize that I wasn't trying to be snarky.


What are the "liberal views" of Pope Francis I wonder? That he thinks the focus should be on taking care of the poor? That he thinks we should do something about inequality in the world? Those are the teachings of Christ, and should not be labeled as "liberal views." 
One of my biggest concerns about Christians is about the huge disconnect between the teachings of Christ and what some Christians believe, demonstrated by them in the way they talk, vote, and act. I was going to prepare a big, long essay about this topic, but I can see it would do know good because the self-righteous don't hear what they don't want to hear. What I've written here is not intentionally directled at Bonnie, she's just where I picked up the thread. Suffice it to say that I'm very disappointed in today's Christians as they appear on KP and would like to add that in many cases morality is exhibited more on these threads (for the most part) by people I believe to be something other than Christian.
End of epistle


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey the Mos hath returneth.
> 
> Sorry you are suffering also. What can we do? So glad to hear from you.


Thanks, SQM. Yes, it's been a bad summer, really terrible, but I find a lot of comfort in the presence of you and the other Lefty Ladies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Republicans Sink to a New Low by Stalling a Well-deserved Resolution Honoring Pope Francis

Ronald Reagan is probably rolling over in his grave with the news that conservatives in the House of Representatives are having a difficult time passing a resolution to honor Pope Francis. Considering the Gipper's relationship with Pope John Paul II was viewed as The Holy Alliance, it's odd that those who revere Reagan would behave in such a manner. According to Newsmax, "The measure has only 19 Republican co-sponsors out of a total of 221." This sad reality of partisan politics is not only indicative of the hypocrisy of a party that pontificates about God and values. When a source of inspiration and spiritual guidance for Catholics around the world is deemed "too liberal" by House Republicans, it's quite evident that Ted Cruz and Louie Gohmert are now the face of the GOP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> again another lie
> 
> What is with libs and all the mention of chains?
> 
> I am not a Catholic by default. Again your fail to understand the concept of Free Will. I don't have to choose to continue with the Catholic Church, but I do. I would not consider 'that by default'' I would consider that a wonderful choice and a gift.


Fine, you picked one sentence out of an email. How about responding to the rest?



Knitanon said:


> You most certainly have used your assumption about how often older people are subject to Alzheimers and the sunset factor to try to yank chains. It is cruel and ugly.
> 
> Anyone who has watched a family member decend into dementia and had to see what it does to a spouse to see their loved one go down that path should know better than to use those symptoms as weapons.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks so Panda. It does feel like we are the only ones hit by this shit. Thanks for telling me your experience.


SQM
What I am seeing is that every family is victim to this horrid disease. If all Researchers would pool their findings, we would have found a cure for Cancer. Much Egotism in that field. So sad. Plenty of money has been made available for research and unfortunately some use it for steady employment.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, SQM. Yes, it's been a bad summer, really terrible, but I find a lot of comfort in the presence of you and the other Lefty Ladies.


Susan---it's great to see you here. I've thought of you and your family often.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, SQM. Yes, it's been a bad summer, really terrible, but I find a lot of comfort in the presence of you and the other Lefty Ladies.


Here's hoping that everyone draws some strength from the caring around here, even when it is expressed in (ahem) assertive ways. 
I hope you are able to show your brother all the love that you share, susanmos2000, in the time you are allowed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> What I am seeing is that every family is victim to this horrid disease. If all Researchers would pool their findings, we would have found a cure for Cancer. Much Egotism in that field. So sad. Plenty of money has been made available for research and unfortunately some use it for steady employment.


Cancer is a trillion dollar industry. Why rush for a cure when treatment to make it chronic would be more profitable?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> What I am seeing is that every family is victim to this horrid disease. If all Researchers would pool their findings, we would have found a cure for Cancer. Much Egotism in that field. So sad. Plenty of money has been made available for research and unfortunately some use it for steady employment.


I don't know about your assertions concerning research, generally lab teams are pretty competitive and in a rush to gain the name that goes with completion of a project. 
You certainly peg every family being tagged by cancer in some form.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So disgusting what you wrote about a wonderful person.


Was it? She wrote disgusting things about a wonderful person who died 13 years ago. At least she can defend herself against my "disgusting" accusations. The person she maligned can't.

And then it turned out that she had no idea whom she was writing about and just took RW propaganda and pasted it on the wrong person.

Even wonderful people make mistakes, and I can excuse her errors. But *you* have no business commenting on a message you can't possibly have read without seeing why I said what I said.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think I should remind both you and WCK that those discussions of Jewish practices were on WOW, not on NB, so if WCK's friends were treated badly, that was no worse than how many of my friends have been treated. I don't recall CB posting anything religious on Neutral.


There has been an ongoing discussion of Jewish faith and traditions on NB since at least early Aug. CB referenced a single biblical quote.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Are American Catholics more socially liberal than Christians?


Catholics ARE Christian!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LIE:
> 
> TRUTH: KPG originally wrote those words and KNeb did repeat them to SQM.


Then it's only a half lie, since you did originally write them.

Geez, what difference did it make? I thought (obviously wrongly) that the statement came from you to SQM. Was anyone hurt by it? I doubt it: you just got credit for something you didn't do.

You know what? It was much better around here when you were pretending to ignore us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Catholics ARE Christian!


Of course they are. But someone else gave me my answer. Lapsed Catholics are more liberal than practicing Protestants.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000
so nice to see you. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Susan---it's great to see you here. I've thought of you and your family often.


Thanks, Cookie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so sorry, SQM. I know what you're going through...my brother has had three hospital admissions in the last four weeks as the cancer interferes with his kidney and liver function. Cancer is hell--in fact, Hell with a capital "H".


Oh, Susan. I'd say welcome back, because we've missed you terribly, but this is a horrible place come back to.

Is your brother at least being kept comfortable? I think I know some of what you feel like: my brother died recently of pancreatic cancer that he'd been fighting for more than ten years. When you think about that, it puts in their proper light the accusations that continue here: trivialities.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> so nice to see you. My thoughts are with you and your family.


I really appreciate that, Huck.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie, you may want to stop reading this thread immediately.


Are you protecting her from learning what she did? It's a good thing you have no children. That's the kind of parenting that leads to prison.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maysmom was responding to what I said about homosexuality and a couple of other things NOT being something anyone can choose. People are born that way. The idea of sexual preference being a choice is no more possible than choosing to be born with blue eyes.


I got it, Maid. I doubt that anyone would object to being born with blue eyes, though they might choose not to be born without legs.

And I wanted to tell her about my Jewish mother's Polish coloring.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, Susan. I'd say welcome back, because we've missed you terribly, but this is a horrible place come back to.
> 
> Is your brother at least being kept comfortable? I think I know some of what you feel like: my brother died recently of pancreatic cancer that he'd been fighting for more than ten years. When you think about that, it puts in their proper light the accusations that continue here: trivialities.


I agree with you completely, Purl. The bickering and squabbles on the thread seem like nothing compared to serious illness in the family. Sadly, we've all had that experience.

Fortunately Tim is on heavy-duty painkillers that at least take the edge off his discomfort. It's terrible to see him going through one medical crisis after another, but he's a fighter and determined to battle on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope I am honest and truthful, just mistaken. I don't know why I thought the post was about Ayers. I'll have to find it and see what I did.
> 
> Apparently everything I posted about Ayers, people read as incorrect info about Cloward. I guess I didn't mention Ayers's name. I'll look back and see what I did.


No, you didn't. Even if you had, so much that you said about him comes straight from RW propaganda that I'd continue to wonder whether he really said what you claim he did.

KPG thinks what I'm saying to you is "disgusting." I simply want to get the record straight about the man you _appeared_ to be describing. I think you're strong enough a person to take it. KPG appears to think you're a fragile flower that needs protection from the light.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're quite right Bonnie, it wasn't harsh at all- just Designer reminding CB that religion and politics were off limits in NB. But there has been an ongoing discussion of Jewish religion and culture on NB since early Aug. I found the discussion interesting and informative - but it was an example of the double standard that I was referring to.


Here is my quote from NB I won't quote Shirley's post. 
This is for PP.

# ^ 
Jul 31, 14 09:45:48
Country Bumpkins
a regular here
Joined: Feb 18, 11
Messages: 12990
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Central Arkansas, USA
Online

Thought for the day.
Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding In all your ways acknowledge Him and he will make your paths straight.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're quite right Bonnie, it wasn't harsh at all- just Designer reminding CB that religion and politics were off limits in NB. But there has been an ongoing discussion of Jewish religion and culture on NB since early Aug. I found the discussion interesting and informative - but it was an example of the double standard that I was referring to.


Once again, Kitty, I'd like to point out that the discussion of Jewish religion and culture was on WOW, not NB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No, you didn't. Even if you had, so much that you said about him comes straight from RW propaganda that I'd continue to wonder whether he really said what you claim he did.
> 
> KPG thinks what I'm saying to you is "disgusting." I simply want to get the record straight about the man you _appeared_ to be describing. I think you're strong enough a person to take it. KPG appears to think you're a fragile flower that needs protection from the light.


You can go to this and see the interview from June. He (BILL Ayres)admits most of what he had done. http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/the-kelly-file/transcript/2014/07/01/exclusive-megyn-kelly-goes-one-one-bill-ayers
http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/06/30/megyn-kelly-takes-bill-ayers-%E2%80%98you-sound-osama-bin-laden%E2%80%99


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

e


Knitanon said:


> She hasn't been treated well because as with all of us, she has made errors, read into statements intentions that were not there, and took offense and took things personally that were not spoken in any terms but general.
> The difference being that the rest of us seem to be able to handle a hit here and there and others cannot.
> You are a fine one to talk about apologies.
> I have not seen you give out some very much deserved apologies.


Well, I might be a fine one to talk about apologies. I also might be having a senior moment, because I don't recall being asked for an apology lately.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Purl, death threats are totally terroristic and have no place in civilized society. But the article IS relevant today. If you read their article, you'll see that it is talking about things that are happening now.
> 
> This is a plan to CREATE crisis in order to gain supporters for an agenda devised by Rules for Radicals author Saul Alinsky. Saul Alinsky was studied and admired by many in our present administration. Some people feel that his ideas are being used right now in this country, please note the rise in the poverty level, the influx of immigrants, the lack of prosecution of illegal immigrants...
> These are crises brought about by government action and executive orders - crises that prey on the vulnerable, creating in them a dependence on government that will lead them to vote for those who are feeding their dependence.
> ...


Bonnie, there's a mistaken perception that everything Alinsky said has been adopted and brought into action. The man died in 1972, and was largely a theorist. He had lived through the Depression and was strongly in favor of doing things to help the poor. That's all it was. But a lot of people who have no idea who he was or what he actually believed take what RW leaders say as gospel.

Though we're expected to forget, or forgive, all the things RW people have said and done since the time of Ronald Reagan, the RW never forgets - it talks about people as if nobody were able to change his mind and act differently. I find this strange coming from the representatives of born-again Christians.

No matter how much time has passed, the RW will continue to excoriate such people as Alinsky, Cloward and Piven, Ayers, FDR, who knows who else. That's not being conservative; that's being rigid, viciously so.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I got it, Maid. I doubt that anyone would object to being born with blue eyes, though they might choose not to be born without legs.
> 
> And I wanted to tell her about my Jewish mother's Polish coloring.


Your Jewish mother colored with polish not crayons?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> eWell, I might be a fine one to talk about apologies. I also might be having a senior moment, because I don't recall being asked for an apology lately.


Most of us don't wait for months to tender an apology when we overstep. 
Are you honestly unaware of how frequently you attack people here for absolutely not reason at all? It is not that someone takes offense due to personal feelings about a general topic such as use of birth control by Catholic supplicants, it is abusive over the top attacks that are so nasty people reel from the venom that we see you display. Nobody should have to request an apology for the sort of attack you present. It is not some question of miscommunication or misunderstanding. It is horrendous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There has been an ongoing discussion of Jewish faith and traditions on NB since at least early Aug. CB referenced a single biblical quote.


It's still early August, but how did I miss all the Jewish talk on NB? Could you give me a link or even just a page number.

I know I posted a lot on the subject, some of it directly to you, but it was all on WOW.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you completely, Purl. The bickering and squabbles on the thread seem like nothing compared to serious illness in the family. Sadly, we've all had that experience.
> 
> Fortunately Tim is on heavy-duty painkillers that at least take the edge off his discomfort. It's terrible to see him going through one medical crisis after another, but he's a fighter and determined to battle on.


That's good to know. If it gives him even a few more days with family and friends, that's important. I wish him well, and the rest of your family, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my quote from NB I won't quote Shirley's post.
> This is for PP.
> 
> # ^
> ...


Is this what people got mad about? Sorry. Even though I'm one who believes in leaning on her own understanding.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can go to this and see the interview from June. He (BILL Ayres)admits most of what he had done. http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/the-kelly-file/transcript/2014/07/01/exclusive-megyn-kelly-goes-one-one-bill-ayers
> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/06/30/megyn-kelly-takes-bill-ayers-%E2%80%98you-sound-osama-bin-laden%E2%80%99


No time now, but I'll watch later. It's the eve of the Sabbath; I have a lot of preparations to make.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Your Jewish mother colored with polish not crayons?


Why not get some housework in while you're playing?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's still early August, but how did I miss all the Jewish talk on NB? Could you give me a link or even just a page number.
> 
> I know I posted a lot on the subject, some of it directly to you, but it was all on WOW.


I just checked. There are a couple of references to both Jewish culture (particularly when NC shared the pics of her (OMG) chullah? and to Christian practices. Nothing out of the way, even a religion disdainer such as myself was not offended as they were cultural references pretty much.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you completely, Purl. The bickering and squabbles on the thread seem like nothing compared to serious illness in the family. Sadly, we've all had that experience.
> 
> Fortunately Tim is on heavy-duty painkillers that at least take the edge off his discomfort. It's terrible to see him going through one medical crisis after another, but he's a fighter and determined to battle on.


It's good to see you here again. It's been a long time. I'm glad your brother is a fighter but certainly wish he wasn't in his current war.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I just checked. There are a couple of references to both Jewish culture (particularly when NC shared the pics of her (OMG) chullah? and to Christian practices. Nothing out of the way, even a religion disdainer such as myself was not offended as they were cultural references pretty much.


I missed a challah? I have to get to work and make my own. If I can find a camera, I'll take pictures.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I missed a challah? I have to get to work and make my own. If I can find a camera, I'll take pictures.


LOL, stolen from the heathens someone claimed. I suppose that means that we also had references to heathens and I said Druid at some point. But those poor persecuted polish and otherwise popular Protestants and Popists mustn't be put upon.

Chuppah, I should have known with those short term memory hits that I should have looked it up before and not after. Anyway, we can blame it all on NC, she doesn't seem to be here to defend herself. :wink: ;-)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Corporate money often determines elections on both sides of the aisle. It shocks me how few voters know anything at all about the candidates or the issues. They base their decisions on what they hear in television commercials. And after all, if they weren't so effective, there wouldn't be so many of them.


Annoying aspect of elections, those political commercials. I find it so stupid that in every single one the candidate says, "I'm Joe (Jane) Blow, and I approved this message." I would certainly hope the candidate approved the message, no need to state it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter asked that the cord blood be saved. I know she received no money for it.


If she saved it for her own child's future use, then she has to pay to store it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, here we go. I pray that it is quick and precise. These people(?) must be stopped! I wonder what Iran will do. Hopefully nothing.


Believe it, Iran will do whatever it can to incite and enrage people, whether openly or covertly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Annoying aspect of elections, those political commercials. I find it so stupid that in every single one the candidate says, "I'm Joe (Jane) Blow, and I approved this message." I would certainly hope the candidate approved the message, no need to state it.


There *is* a need to state who approved and sponsored the ad. It's called the law, and the disclosure is done to meet a legal requirement.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Madam Holy Roller, I have to come back to a remark you made earlier to someone: "Chemo Brain". I just cannot get that remark out of my head. Are you never ashamed of anything you say? How low will you sink to hurt somebody? You have to belong to the Church of Satan to steep that low. No Christian would ever utter such despicable words. May you rot in your Hell.


Even Satan wouldn't want her--he has some principles!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good grief! Your toes should already be roasting in Hell's Kitchen. :mrgreen: :thumbup:


Yup, nice n'warm here!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> LOL, stolen from the heathens someone claimed. I suppose that means that we also had references to heathens and I said Druid at some point. But those poor persecuted polish and otherwise popular Protestants and Popists mustn't be put upon.
> 
> Chuppah, I should have known with those short term memory hits that I should have looked it up before and not after. Anyway, we can blame it all on NC, she doesn't seem to be here to defend herself. :wink: ;-)


Papists, dearie. Papists.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Annoying aspect of elections, those political commercials. I find it so stupid that in every single one the candidate says, "I'm Joe (Jane) Blow, and I approved this message." I would certainly hope the candidate approved the message, no need to state it.


It is an accountability thing, I believe, built into the laws.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No it's not, and you know it. (My mother, who was born in Poland to Jewish parents, had blonde hair and blue eyes.)


Well, PP, my mom is half Polish and half Irish and has brown eyes and is not Jewish. What this has to do with anything I don't know. But, thought I'd chime in on the Polish part.

Strange thing--dh and his ex both have brown eyes and both their kids have blue eyes. Dh's and my kid has brown ones. (At least, all eyes are functional.)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Something's cockeyed here. Nebraska didn't write that to SQM; I think KPG did.


You're quite right, PP. I was pointing out to KFN the hypocrisy of KPG's claim to "Christianity." You have to admit that KPG is a true horse of a different (Christian) color.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Papists, dearie. Papists.


Yes, papists. I am sorry.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Two months ago I put in a request to change my political party affiliation. I was led to believe that it happens at the most in two months - usually a few weeks and you get a notice of the change. I called the NY Board of Elections and they said I could not change until after the election. The Voice claimed it was a law. Now that is scary. And it was the Dems that I was speaking to. Never experienced that law before.


The "voice" was right. Here is the ruel as laid out in the New York voter registration rules:

To Change Your Party Affiliation
You can change your party affiliation by obtaining a Voter Registration Form, indicating the change and sending it to the Board of Elections. We will process the information and send you a new voter card reflecting the change in party. You cannot CHANGE your enrollment and vote in the NEW PARTY of your choice in the same year. Please Note: a change of enrollment will go into affect one week following the General Election. The last day to change your enrollment is the same as the last day to register for the General Election (25 days prior to the date of the General Election).

http://www.vote.nyc.ny.us/html/voters/voters.shtml


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish you hadn't said that. Oy!


Unfortunately, it's true. Even some of the product labels proudly stated "With Placenta." When I was a student nurse, each labor & delivery had a freezer for placentas, which were picked up regularly.

Some new-ageish people eat their babies' placentas, or at least a portion of it. It's more common to see a tree being planted in honor of a new baby with the baby's placenta buried with the tree's root ball.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Makes sense to me, but I don't think you're going to win over the Christian contingent.


No problem there!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm so sorry, SQM. I know what you're going through...my brother has had three hospital admissions in the last four weeks as the cancer interferes with his kidney and liver function. Cancer is hell--in fact, Hell with a capital "H".


Sorry to hear about your brother. You are absolutely right. Hope that he is getting good palliative care.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't even know what to say about homosexual people choosing to live as heterosexual. It's such a negative and unhealthy choice.


We agree on this. Unfortunately some G&L's are living a straight life most likely out of fear. Not necessarily from physically being hurt, but from disappointing their families and the fear of being disowned by them.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Catholics ARE Christian!


Many fundamentalist Protestant Christians would disagree with you.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I got it, Maid. I doubt that anyone would object to being born with blue eyes, though they might choose not to be born without legs.
> 
> And I wanted to tell her about my Jewish mother's Polish coloring.


This reminds me of the piece I heard recently about a German(I think) photographer who entered a picture of a baby in a "Beautiful Baby" contest in WWII. The baby was Jewish, but with light hair and eyes.

Wasn't one of the characters in the book "Exodus" a blonde, blue-eyed Jewish girl?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Believe it, Iran will do whatever it can to incite and enrage people, whether openly or covertly.


That sounds like you could be talking about US.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There *is* a need to state who approved and sponsored the ad. It's called the law, and the disclosure is done to meet a legal requirement.


KPG
glad to have you as a teacher after we learned these facts a long time ago. Sure makes your preaching easy.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Your Jewish mother colored with polish not crayons?


I've heard that shoe polish is great for hair, doesn't wash out--(the solid kind, not the liquid.) Just kidding, don;t anyone try it at home.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why not get some housework in while you're playing?


Quit using profanity there, PP. (Housework!)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I missed a challah? I have to get to work and make my own. If I can find a camera, I'll take pictures.


Ever make bread pudding with challah?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There *is* a need to state who approved and sponsored the ad. It's called the law, and the disclosure is done to meet a legal requirement.


It can be done in rolling print beneath the ad.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That sounds like you could be talking about US.


Could be anywhere in the planet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> She wouldn't be criticized and attacked if she weren't so nasty. How can you defend her? She is the instigator.


Well little miss sweetness and light, you are quite the nasty one yourself. Especially since you have become the token conservative of certain libs. Do be careful, your usefulness can be used up at any time. It's all part of the game they play.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well little miss sweetness and light, you are quite the nasty one yourself. Especially since you have become the token conservative of certain libs. Do be careful, your usefulness can be used up at any time. It's all part of the game they play.


....and we have action...
Rather insulting of you to label KFN as the token conservative. But, no surprise there. I've yet to see any civil posts from you unless you're kissing up to your leaders.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> And don't forget the American Catholic church and the Military profit from these people coming here. So don't hold your breath about the borders being made secure. Who can go up against Politics, Labor, the Church and the Military?


Quite possibly the American people will have to do just that. This is not the same kind of immigration of our grandparents. These illegals are not coming here because they WANT to become American citizens. They are coming her because America will TAKE CARE of them. It's a totally different mind set.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes, but is it because they're smarter or work harder? Or is it by corruption?


 All three.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly the American people will have to do just that. This is not the same kind of immigration of our grandparents. These illegals are not coming here because they WANT to become American citizens. They are coming her because America will TAKE CARE of them. It's a totally different mind set.


I hear there are huge gangs that are making the lives of these people miserable. So they are fleeing persecution also.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> YOU are the one who said it. You followed the party line without thinking about what was going on, you went along to get along. It wasn't more than 2 days ago that you said it.
> Cranky and memory loss? Uhoh.
> 
> Just to refresh your memory.
> ...


I don't feel guilty about it I am thrilled. I was referring to my childhood. But as an adult I do have the choice to leave the Church, and I choose not to. What is so hard to understand?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Catholics are Christian, only far right sects that are more like cults deny them the Christian designation.


What? What sects? Catholics refer to themselves as Catholics, not Christians. But we are believers in Jesus, so we are Christians. No different than someone saying they are Lutheran, which is more specific and not as a broad category.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am concerned about ISIS in Iraq. This is really nuts if I can believe the media. It is a religious war against Christians, Jews and of course women. ISIS has driven thru Syria, now Iraq and onto Lebanon. Yikes!


They won't stop until they kill everyone they feel is a threat. We are also on their list. Their leader was captured in Iraq and released in 2009. There his video of him telling those that released him that he will see them in New York. It certainly wasn't a happy trails good bye. They tell everyone, especially Christians, to either leave or convert to Muslim or they will die. ISIS is so radical that Al Queada wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I don't feel guilty about it I am thrilled. I was referring to my childhood. But as an adult I do have the choice to leave the Church, and I choose not to. What is so hard to understand?


Nobody said you should feel guilty, just be honest. When one denies one's experience the result is usually sadness.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They won't stop until they kill everyone they feel is a threat. We are also on their list. Their leader was captured in Iraq and released in 2009. There his video of him telling those that released him that he will see them in New York. It certainly wasn't a happy trails good bye. They tell everyone, especially Christians, to either leave or convert to Muslim or they will die. ISIS is so radical that Al Queada wants nothing to do with them.


Krips!!!! Maybe I better move to a safer state.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I support the US going in and bombing the fascistic bastards. They are well-armed and are brutal - if I can believe the media.


They are well armed. They pick up all the equipment, vehicles, weapons and ammo, that the Iraqi forces left behind when they were fleeing the onslaught. ISIS has also taken over banks as they progressed through Iraq, as are quite wealthy. Whatever they don't have, they get from Iran. Make no mistake, ISIS is in this fight to the finish.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They are well armed. They pick up all the equipment, vehicles, weapons and ammo, that the Iraqi forces left behind when they were fleeing the onslaught. ISIS has also taken over banks as they progressed through Iraq, as are quite wealthy. Whatever they don't have, they get from Iran. Make no mistake, ISIS is in this fight to the finish.


Let us hope it is their finish. How has the US bombing affected them?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> LOL, stolen from the heathens someone claimed. I suppose that means that we also had references to heathens and I said Druid at some point. But those poor persecuted polish and otherwise popular Protestants and Popists mustn't be put upon.
> 
> Chuppah, I should have known with those short term memory hits that I should have looked it up before and not after. Anyway, we can blame it all on NC, she doesn't seem to be here to defend herself. :wink: ;-)


That's a really funny mistake. Challah is bread. I don't make chuppahs. If NC does, then she's the one to blame.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What? What sects? Catholics refer to themselves as Catholics, not Christians. But we are believers in Jesus, so we are Christians. No different than someone saying they are Lutheran, which is more specific and not as a broad category.


Once again, she cannot understand what you wrote, nor know what she is talking about on this topic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Annoying aspect of elections, those political commercials. I find it so stupid that in every single one the candidate says, "I'm Joe (Jane) Blow, and I approved this message." I would certainly hope the candidate approved the message, no need to state it.


I think there's a law that requires a candidate to affirm that he's aware of this ad, so he can't pretend somebody approved it without his knowledge. Or maybe I just made that up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They won't stop until they kill everyone they feel is a threat. We are also on their list. Their leader was captured in Iraq and released in 2009. There his video of him telling those that released him that he will see them in New York. It certainly wasn't a happy trails good bye. They tell everyone, especially Christians, to either leave or convert to Muslim or they will die. ISIS is so radical that Al Queada wants nothing to do with them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> If it is a religious war, where is Indonesia? Pakistan?


They weren't invited to the "party" because they would be told to convert to radical Islam or be killed. ISIS doesn't consider them to be true Muslims.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You're quite right, PP. I was pointing out to KFN the hypocrisy of KPG's claim to "Christianity." You have to admit that KPG is a true horse of a different (Christian) color.


She called my message a LIE (full caps) bc even though she was the original writer, she was writing to KFN, not SQM.

I beg to differ with you over one word: KPG is not a "true" anything.

(As for the color of Christianity, I know what the color of non-Christianity is. Bertrand Russell wrote a book titled _Why I Am Not a Christian._)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Unfortunately, it's true. Even some of the product labels proudly stated "With Placenta." When I was a student nurse, each labor & delivery had a freezer for placentas, which were picked up regularly.
> 
> Some new-ageish people eat their babies' placentas, or at least a portion of it. It's more common to see a tree being planted in honor of a new baby with the baby's placenta buried with the tree's root ball.


Please excuse me while I run into the bathroom to throw up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> This reminds me of the piece I heard recently about a German(I think) photographer who entered a picture of a baby in a "Beautiful Baby" contest in WWII. The baby was Jewish, but with light hair and eyes.
> 
> Wasn't one of the characters in the book "Exodus" a blonde, blue-eyed Jewish girl?


Dunno. Never read the book, never saw the movie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Ever make bread pudding with challah?


No. There's never any left over. Maybe enough for a slice or two of French toast, but no more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She called my message a LIE (full caps) bc even though she was the original writer, she was writing to KFN, not SQM.


100% WRONG (all caps) again.

I wrote those words to SQM!

Why don't you just stop talking about me so you won't be lying or taxing your memory either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> ....and we have action...
> Rather insulting of you to label KFN as the token conservative. But, no surprise there. I've yet to see any civil posts from you unless you're kissing up to your leaders.


And here she is:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Your Jewish mother colored with polish not crayons?


Maybe nail polish?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 100% WRONG (all caps) again.
> 
> I wrote those words to SQM!
> 
> Why don't you just stop talking so you won't be lying or taxing your memory either.


WHAT???? That's what my original message said, and you called it a LIE! Please at least remember what you yourself said before you accuse other people.

Aha. I think I get it now. Whatever I said would have been a LIE; you made it sound as though you had NOT written those words to SQM. Frankly, you're just too much trouble to deal with. Since I am a Liberal, nothing I say or do can be correct even if it's only "the sky is blue," and you'll twist things in several directions to make it come out that way.

Given your kind of "truth," I'm relieved that's the case.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Well, PP, my mom is half Polish and half Irish and has brown eyes and is not Jewish. What this has to do with anything I don't know. But, thought I'd chime in on the Polish part.
> 
> Strange thing--dh and his ex both have brown eyes and both their kids have blue eyes. Dh's and my kid has brown ones. (At least, all eyes are functional.)


Why so strange? They obviously both carried the blue eye gene.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> WHAT???? That's what my original message said, and you called it a LIE! Please at least remember what you yourself said before you accuse other people.
> 
> Aha. I think I get it now. Whatever I said would have been a LIE; you made it sound as though you had NOT written those words to SQM. Frankly, you're just too much trouble to deal with. Since I am a Liberal, nothing I say or do can be correct even if it's only "the sky is blue," and you'll twist things in several directions to make it come out that way.
> 
> Given your kind of "truth," I'm relieved that's the case.


I don't know what the heck is wrong with you, but you need to learn to read the words on the screen in front of you.

You started this nonsense by saying I never wrote something I did.

I TOLD you I wrote it, not KFN as YOU said.

Then I PROVED to you that KFN repeated my words. (screen image)

Then I TOLD you I was the ORIGINAL author and KFN had repeated my words.

You then said I made a big deal statement that you LIED. I said LIE because your words suggesting I wasn't the author were a LIE.

You then said I called you a liar because even though I admitted to being the author, I wrote to KFN not SQM.

So I tell you are WRONG again, as I DID write those words to SQM which I claimed ALL ALONG.

Now, here you are again, after I TOLD you and SHOWED you I was the ORIGINAL author who wrote to SQM, you say, "you made it sound as though you had NOT written those words to SQM."

I didn't 'make it 'sound like anything.' I TOLD you the TRUTH repeatedly but you are incapable of understanding and remembering what you read. Perhaps, you are intentionally spinning everything I say for your own purpose.

Seek help - you desperately need it, and your blind/deaf hatred of others is so extreme it is showing and very telling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I hear there are huge gangs that are making the lives of these people miserable. So they are fleeing persecution also.


Not necessarily, those gangs are already in the US. More gang members enter the US all the time.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's good to see you here again. It's been a long time. I'm glad your brother is a fighter but certainly wish he wasn't in his current war.


Thanks, Maid--I definitely agree with you. Esophageal cancer is vicious and terrible.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> WHAT???? That's what my original message said, and you called it a LIE! Please at least remember what you yourself said before you accuse other people.
> 
> Aha. I think I get it now. Whatever I said would have been a LIE; you made it sound as though you had NOT written those words to SQM. Frankly, you're just too much trouble to deal with. Since I am a Liberal, nothing I say or do can be correct even if it's only "the sky is blue," and you'll twist things in several directions to make it come out that way.
> 
> Given your kind of "truth," I'm relieved that's the case.


Honestly, it really doesn't matter since the message is so stupid it doesn't matter who it was by or to.
There are as many "brands" of Christian as there are people who go to, have gone to, or will someday attend a church. We have seen it here. It is what it is and it is what people think it is.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You do know that animals eat the placenta. Including animals you would not think would not eat meat.


Animals lick their genitals and pick nits from others as well, it is not very appealing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Not necessarily, those gangs are already in the US. More gang members enter the US all the time.


Talking about Venezuela and Honduras gangs that are forcing boys to join and so the families leave.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I think that man created god instead of god created man. Awful, huh?


Simply your perspective.

We each have a right to our perspective in matters that affect us. And the world would be a better place if everybody gave everybody else the simple human courtesy of letting them believe as they wish so long as the belief did not involve harming anybody else. Our faith, atheism, agnosticism, deism, whatever, is a personal matter.

I like to hear about the details of how other people practice their faith. I hate being ignorant of issues that matter so much to people who interest me. And accurate knowledge keeps me from making some uninformed comment that is certainly not meant to insult.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Animals lick their genitals and pick nits from others as well, it is not very appealing.


Don't humans do the same????? :-D


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I got drawn in again - casserole is still ripening on the stove. And now - I will do my duty - it goes in the fridge.


Feels good to make something that lasts more than one meal. I got a family size package of ground beef for the two of us and have 4 meat loaves baking, 1 for supper and 3 to freeze. Yay, three suppers over the next month or so that are home made but I won't have to cook.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter asked that the cord blood be saved. I know she received no money for it.


She was certainly being a thoughtful and compassionate person. Her kindness may serve to save others' lives. That is a reward greater than a few bucks.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

And that is simply your perspective. 
If you don't want to read anything that is different from what you find acceptable or that is expressed in a way that you find easy to read then pass right over people who make wisecracks, maybe. 
We are all adults here, nobody needs a motherly lecture about when and how and why to express themselves. 
If something is too personal to have someone comment on then it doesn't belong on a public forum.



MarilynKnits said:


> Simply your perspective.
> 
> We each have a right to our perspective in matters that affect us. And the world would be a better place if everybody gave everybody else the simple human courtesy of letting them believe as they wish so long as the belief did not involve harming anybody else. Our faith, atheism, agnosticism, deism, whatever, is a personal matter.
> 
> I like to hear about the details of how other people practice their faith. I hate being ignorant of issues that matter so much to people who interest me. And accurate knowledge keeps me from making some uninformed comment that is certainly not meant to insult.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Don't humans do the same????? :-D


Not this one.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oy please. Don't get me started. What were the religions of all the people that persecuted Jews so they were forced to go to America? I am just starting but don't get me started.


We have to be positive and see how so many people have evolved and matured in their thoughts and actions. We have to deal with the here and now but not forget the past. There are still too many unenlightened people out there who look for scapegoats because of their personal failures. It takes the rest of us walking the high road together to overcome this sort of ignorance. I am sure some of it will never go away because there will probably always be people who can't take personal responsibility for their shortcomings and need someone to blame.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Two months ago I put in a request to change my political party affiliation. I was led to believe that it happens at the most in two months - usually a few weeks and you get a notice of the change. I called the NY Board of Elections and they said I could not change until after the election. The Voice claimed it was a law. Now that is scary. And it was the Dems that I was speaking to. Never experienced that law before.


I looked it up on http://www.vote.nyc.ny.us/html/voters/voters.shtml

and found

To Change Your Party Affiliation
You can change your party affiliation by obtaining a Voter Registration Form, indicating the change and sending it to the Board of Elections. We will process the information and send you a new voter card reflecting the change in party. You cannot CHANGE your enrollment and vote in the NEW PARTY of your choice in the same year. Please Note: a change of enrollment will go into affect one week following the General Election. The last day to change your enrollment is the same as the last day to register for the General Election (25 days prior to the date of the General Election)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Canada seems like an ok place. I am from Chicago and remember our Canada-like winters. Brrrrr.


So, could it be that you now live in the 'Windy Apple?'


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Not this one.


me either


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Don't humans do the same????? :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you can vote if someone in your present party is running. I guess they don't want people changing their affiliations right before the election. Maybe they're trying to prevent mistakes at that busy time.


My suspicious mind conjures up a huge number of Whigs deciding to vote in the Tory primary to make sure a particular Tory who may be able to beat the Whig candidate is not the nominee, and to nominate a weaker candidate. That may be the worst case scenario envisioned in structuring the regulation.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> My suspicious mind conjures up a huge number of Whigs deciding to vote in the Tory primary to make sure a particular Tory who may be able to beat the Whig candidate is not the nominee, and to nominate a weaker candidate. That may be the worst case scenario envisioned in structuring the regulation.


Instead of doing that, SuperPacs spend millions to bad mouth the better candidate so that the the other party can win. Isn't that was (what is her name?) McCaffrey from Missouri did? I think her people spent money so that Akin won the Republican Primary.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Instead of doing that, SuperPacs spend millions to bad mouth the better candidate so that the the other party can win. Isn't that was (what is her name?) McCaffrey from Missouri did? I think her people spent money so that Akin won the Republican Primary.


I never got the end of the Akin story. Is this in a Republican County???

Akin is an inspiration for all Special Ed teachers who dream of a different career.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What? What sects? Catholics refer to themselves as Catholics, not Christians. But we are believers in Jesus, so we are Christians. No different than someone saying they are Lutheran, which is more specific and not as a broad category.


Are you trying to say that Catholics don't believe in Jesus...? Or Lutherans? I would say that if one believes in Christ, one is ipso facto a Christian. It goes without saying, doesn't it?

*ETA* - Lovethelake, it may be that I misunderstood your post. If so, I am sorry.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Well little miss sweetness and light, you are quite the nasty one yourself. Especially since you have become the token conservative of certain libs. Do be careful, your usefulness can be used up at any time. It's all part of the game they play.


soloweygirl
listen who is talking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly the American people will have to do just that. This is not the same kind of immigration of our grandparents. These illegals are not coming here because they WANT to become American citizens. They are coming her because America will TAKE CARE of them. It's a totally different mind set.


soloweygirl
can't hear you!!!!!! Must need a hearing aid or are you talking nonsense for which my ears have no reception?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are the myths about the Ebola virus debunked:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/06/ebola-myths_n_5655662.html?ir=Healthy+Living


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know what the heck is wrong with you, but you need to learn to read the words on the screen in front of you.
> 
> You started this nonsense by saying I never wrote something I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Here are the myths about the Ebola virus debunked:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/06/ebola-myths_n_5655662.html?ir=Healthy+Living


I may have posted this on the wrong thread, can't remember if the virus discussion was here or on Neutral 
Bridges, sorry, call it a senior moment


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What? What sects? Catholics refer to themselves as Catholics, not Christians. But we are believers in Jesus, so we are Christians. No different than someone saying they are Lutheran, which is more specific and not as a broad category.


lovethalke
now that you profess to believe in Jesus, try at least a little to follow his teachings.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Please excuse me while I run into the bathroom to throw up.


Sorry about the TMI.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No. There's never any left over. Maybe enough for a slice or two of French toast, but no more.


Delicious. French toast made with challah, some warm maple syrup, mmmm good.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why so strange? They obviously both carried the blue eye gene.


Obviously.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know that animals eat the placenta. Including animals you would not think would not eat meat.


Indeed, like how some animals eat their young.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> can't hear you!!!!!! Must need a hearing aid or are you talking nonsense for which my ears have no reception?


I vote with the nonsense view--


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I may have posted this on the wrong thread, can't remember if the virus discussion was here or on Neutral
> Bridges, sorry, call it a senior moment


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And then there are animals that just kill their young or unborn.


Ha Ha. Mrs. Somma saw an opening and slipped one in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for explaining.



bonbf3 said:


> Damemary, I'm sorry that I offended you. I was trying to be light because Pope Francis has stirred some controversy because he has many liberal views. It was sort of like asking, "Is the Pope Catholic." As soon as I wrote it, I was afraid you might take it wrong. I should have left it out or maybe asked,
> "What about Pope Francis."
> 
> You're right - it could be taken as snarky, although I didn't mean it that way. I know we've gotten along so well on NB, I would hope you realize that I wasn't trying to be snarky.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> What are the "liberal views" of Pope Francis I wonder? That he thinks the focus should be on taking care of the poor? That he thinks we should do something about inequality in the world? Those are the teachings of Christ, and should not be labeled as "liberal views."
> One of my biggest concerns about Christians is about the huge disconnect between the teachings of Christ and what some Christians believe, demonstrated by them in the way they talk, vote, and act. I was going to prepare a big, long essay about this topic, but I can see it would do know good because the self-righteous don't hear what they don't want to hear. What I've written here is not intentionally directled at Bonnie, she's just where I picked up the thread. Suffice it to say that I'm very disappointed in today's Christians as they appear on KP and would like to add that in many cases morality is exhibited more on these threads (for the most part) by people I believe to be something other than Christian.
> End of epistle


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. Mrs. Somma saw an opening and slipped one in.


She did not slip one in, she just showed her consistent passion for the unborn.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> She did not slip one in, she just showed her consistent passion for the unborn.


It's too bad she doesn't really include the young in her concern, and thinks it appropriate to call people animals for undergoing lawful medical procedures.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> It's too bad she doesn't really include the young in her concern, and thinks it appropriate to call people animals for undergoing lawful medical procedures.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And then there are animals that just kill their young or unborn.


Aren't you clever!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> She did not slip one in, she just showed her consistent passion for the unborn.


Too bad that compassion stops once the unborns become born.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Ever make bread pudding with challah?


No. but Trader Joe's carries a truly decadent cinnamon raisin bread and with a little milk and egg beaten together and poured over the cubed bread it makes a fab bread pudding. Serve with hot milk and maple syrup and you'll think you've died and gone to Heaven. Oh, oops , I forgot. Your toes are already toasting in The Other Place. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> It's too bad she doesn't really include the young in her concern, and thinks it appropriate to call people animals for undergoing lawful medical procedures.


Knitanon
she does not really care about anyone, she just wants to be seen. That is probably the only attention she gets anywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Too bad that compassion stops once the unborns become born.


maysmom
that has never been as evident as right now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> She did not slip one in, she just showed her consistent passion for the unborn.


lovethelake
how about at least a little passion for the living? Now is the time to act. Children are dying of hunger and thirst in many places on this Earth and are homeless. Why don't they count? Strange priorities joeysomma has.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Feels good to make something that lasts more than one meal. I got a family size package of ground beef for the two of us and have 4 meat loaves baking, 1 for supper and 3 to freeze. Yay, three suppers over the next month or so that are home made but I won't have to cook.


Congratulations. :thumbup: :thumbup: My brother gave me an upright freezer a few Christmases ago. Absolutely one of the finest gifts I've ever been given. I owe it a big batch of spaghetti sauce. I should make some meat loaves myself. And some unbaked pizzas, too.
.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Congratulations. :thumbup: :thumbup: My brother gave me Man upright freezer a few Christmases ago. Absolutely one of the finest gifts I've ever been given. I owe it a big batch of spaghetti sauce. I should make some meat loaves myself. And some unbaked pizzas, too.
> .


MMMMMMMMM, meatloaf. I miss it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> MMMMMMMMM, meatloaf. I miss it.


If you like lamb, you can make a great meatloaf with it. It's a little price so we have it as a treat. For years I made meatloaf in a variety of ways. Then I tried the recipe on the Lipton's Onion Soup box. I hate to admit it, but it's the best and I don't experiment anymore.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If you like lamb, you can make a great meatloaf with it. It's a little price so we have it as a treat. For years I made meatloaf in a variety of ways. Then I tried the recipe on the Lipton's Onion Soup box. I hate to admit it, but it's the best and I don't experiment anymore.


And easy. I don't blame you. I haven't looked at one of those soup packets in ages. You seem to be an excellent cook.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> And easy. I don't blame you. I haven't looked at one of those soup packets in ages. You seem to be an excellent cook.


I think of it as a survival skill, more and more over the years as food prices climb and climb. And it's fun for I have fun, too. What I need now is a place to have a vegetable garden. I'd love to have a few fruit trees, too. My last few posts probably belonged on NB, but what's happened to food prices seems like a war on all of us. The percentage of one's income that goes for buying food and the safety of foods impacts all of us. Speaking of which, it's time for me to head out to my local farmers' market.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think of it as a survival skill, more and more over the years as food prices climb and climb. And it's fun for I have fun, too. What I need now is a place to have a vegetable garden. I'd love to have a few fruit trees, too. My last few posts probably belonged on NB, but what's happened to food prices seems like a war on all of us. The percentage of one's income that goes for buying food and the safety of foods impacts all of us. Speaking of which, it's time for me to head out to my local farmers' market.


Let me try to job my memory a bit. There may be a program near you, or any number of other people, to hook up with.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No. but Trader Joe's carries a truly decadent cinnamon raisin bread and with a little milk and egg beaten together and poured over the cubed bread it makes a fab bread pudding. Serve with hot milk and maple syrup and you'll think you've died and gone to Heaven. Oh, oops , I forgot. Your toes are already toasting in The Other Place. :twisted: :twisted:


No problem, toasting the pudding won't take too long!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Let me try to job my memory a bit. There may be a program near you, or any number of other people, to hook up with.


I'm sure there are. A couple of names are floating around in head. What I'm not sure about is how much free time I have for gardening on a regular basis, and if I can convince my mother to get one of those "help I've fallen and I can't get up" programs. I'll bet if I put a little thought into it, I can manage something.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> No problem, toasting the pudding won't take too long!


No need for an oven, either...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Talking about Venezuela and Honduras gangs that are forcing boys to join and so the families leave.


Those very gangs have been in the US for awhile. If the boys weren't recruited in their own country or on their trip here, they are "approached" once again when settled here.

Our southern border has been open for so long, that these gangs have been established.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Too bad that compassion stops once the unborns become born.


And yours doesn't? OK then, how many of the illegal Central American children will you take in and care for until they are processed or found permanent ?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> that has never been as evident as right now.


How many of the illegal Central American children will you be taking care of until they are processed or find a permanent residence?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm sure there are. A couple of names are floating around in head. What I'm not sure about is how much free time I have for gardening on a regular basis, and if I can convince my mother to get one of those "help I've fallen and I can't get up" programs. I'll bet if I put a little thought into it, I can manage something.


Do you have some space for container gardening? So many of the veggies can be grown that way, generally without much more effort that in a garden bed. You can start small and increase as space permits.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And yours doesn't? OK then, how many of the illegal Central American children will you take in and care for until they are processed or found permanent ?


I could probably fit 3 or 4. They don't need to be Central American kids, or any certain kids. I do support different charities for children. How about you?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

There was a news story this last week about a man here in California that took in a refugee family and is now receiving death threats.

http://www.wptv.com/news/national/m...ats-for-hosting-family-of-immigrants-08042014

http://www.sandiego6.com/news/local...t-Logan-Heights-business-owner-270098361.html


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Muslims worship the same God as the Christians--they just reject the idea of the trinity and the divinity of Jesus. To them that is polytheism.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> Muslims worship the same God as the Christians--they just reject the idea of the trinity and the divinity of Jesus. To them that is polytheism.


For those of us who believe in one God there can only be one. That is one of the things that confuses me so much about the thought processes of some people. 
If there is one, how can there be yours and mine? LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Muslims worship the same God as the Christians--they just reject the idea of the trinity and the divinity of Jesus. To them that is polytheism.


Jehovah God is not allah.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

When every child in this country has been rescued from the range of horrors children are subject to because of their innate vulnerability, I'll help children in other countries.


joeysomma said:


> Special Needs Adoption Advcoate: Every Child Already is a Wanted Child
> 
> by Crystal Kupper | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 8/5/13 11:31 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> And yours doesn't? OK then, how many of the illegal Central American children will you take in and care for until they are processed or found permanent ?


I'd take one, How many would you take?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How many of the illegal Central American children will you be taking care of until they are processed or find a permanent residence?


soloweygirl
none, I leave that to you folks. Your are so Christian, that there will be no need for anyone like me to pitch in.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> none, I leave that to you folks. Your are so Christian, that there will be no need for anyone like me to pitch in.


It has interested me greatly to see posts that seem to indicate that Christians don't believe that Christ would want them to care for Christians from other nations. 
I guess that missionary thing is not to save people, it only saves souls.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'd take one, How many would you take?


I could take 2 or maybe three. 
That still leaves the question of how many of those children saved from legal abortions those pro-choice people are going to support. I don't even expect them to take them in, just support them.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> It has interested me greatly to see posts that seem to indicate that Christians don't believe that Christ would want them to care for Christians from other nations.
> I guess that missionary thing is not to save people, it only saves souls.


You got that right. As I read it, the primary reason to have a large family (quiver full) is to raise up a large number of souls for god.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jehovah God is not allah.


I guess that Abraham worshiped more than one god, then. Wasn't that a no-no?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> I guess that Abraham worshiped more than one god, then. Wasn't that a no-no?


And his dad was an idol crafter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I guess that Abraham worshiped more than one god, then. Wasn't that a no-no?


There is only one God. The Great Jehovah. He is the Great I Am. Allah is not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I guess that Abraham worshiped more than one god, then. Wasn't that a no-no?


Are you a Chris-Islam?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> I guess that Abraham worshiped more than one god, then. Wasn't that a no-no?


All I can do is shake my head.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> You got that right. As I read it, the primary reason to have a large family (quiver full) is to raise up a large number of souls for god.


maysmom
that is my thought and I hope that "creating" them is a little fun too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Those very gangs have been in the US for awhile. If the boys weren't recruited in their own country or on their trip here, they are "approached" once again when settled here.
> 
> Our southern border has been open for so long, that these gangs have been established.


soloweygirl
of course they have been open for so long, it has brought cheap labor to Farm Conglomerates, who still do not want any changes. Why do you think the Republicans do not want to take action on Immigration.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you a Chris-Islam?


Country Bumpkins
really!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> of course they have been open for so long, it has brought cheap labor to Farm Conglomerates, who still do not want any changes. Why do you think the Republicans do not want to take action on Immigration.


Right-oh Huckle


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my quote from NB I won't quote Shirley's post.
> This is for PP.
> 
> # ^
> ...


CB, I hope your thought for the day will help some people.

I am truly and sincerely happy for you that you have the strength of your faith to help see you through life's inevitable challenges. There are some of us who, through life experiences, upbringing, personal issues or tragedies that are deep seated, have developed an agnosticism, cynicism, or other protective shells to help them deal with their concerns.

If we can only respect each others' coping tools we will each be better and stronger. We can hope to lead by example, by being the best, most compassionate person we can be.

To each of our sister and brother knitters and their families who have had their lives saddened by severe and terminal illnesses, I can only wish them the strength to deal with what has been handed to them, access to medical expertise that can effect cures, remissions, panaceas, to ease their physical and emotional burdens. I don't care what faith a person professes, or lack of faith when it comes to wishing people well. We are all tiny human specks on Earth for a fleeting moment in the hugeness of time and space. What we make of this brief time should ideally effect a greater good for all humanity.

I have two friends who knit hats and carry them with them wherever they go. They improve life for others by handing hatless people something to keep them warm in the cold weather. Something that simple elevates us all.

Thank you for your efforts to improve the tone of people's lives. I may disagree with you on some issues, but accept the heartfelt intention you present, I hope, in the spirit with which it appears to be given.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> that is my thought and I hope that "creating" them is a little fun too.


Well, it does get Mom & Dad away from the young'uns, at least for 10 minutes...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> CB, I hope your thought for the day will help some people.
> 
> I am truly and sincerely happy for you that you have the strength of your faith to help see you through life's inevitable challenges. There are some of us who, through life experiences, upbringing, personal issues or tragedies that are deep seated, have developed an agnosticism, cynicism, or other protective shells to help them deal with their concerns.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> And that is simply your perspective.
> If you don't want to read anything that is different from what you find acceptable or that is expressed in a way that you find easy to read then pass right over people who make wisecracks, maybe.
> We are all adults here, nobody needs a motherly lecture about when and how and why to express themselves.
> If something is too personal to have someone comment on then it doesn't belong on a public forum.


Well ex-kee-ooze me. Didn't know I would get your panties in a bunch. Since you don't want advice, I won't dream of telling you to lighten up.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So, could it be that you now live in the 'Windy Apple?'


Wombat, there is something "special" about Chicago winters. I lived in Western Illinois for 8 years and we used to go to Chicago a couple of times a year so Mother could shop (with a capital S) at Marshall Field and Carson's. In the winter, walking parallel to the Lake, two blocks away the wind would blow icy spray on you.

But in the summer, to be able to go to the Museum of Science and Industry and to Cubs games in that wonderful Wrigley Field was great. I was not a Cubs fan, but I loved that ball park before they put in the lights for playing at night. And the museum has some fascinating exhibits: a replicated coal mine, a chick hatchery, a replicated human heart so big you can walk through the chambers, and a doll house that belonged to the actress Colleen Moore are among the most memorable. I was able to get Mother to park me in one or the other, then we would meet for a late lunch and get on a train to go back home.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I think of it as a survival skill, more and more over the years as food prices climb and climb. And it's fun for I have fun, too. What I need now is a place to have a vegetable garden. I'd love to have a few fruit trees, too. My last few posts probably belonged on NB, but what's happened to food prices seems like a war on all of us. The percentage of one's income that goes for buying food and the safety of foods impacts all of us. Speaking of which, it's time for me to head out to my local farmers' market.


I made a quick stop on the way home from the gym for eggs and oj, and noticed that prices are sneaking up again. I watch for sales and am not above buying stuff on the sell by date and freezing it. My pension from WR Grace has never had a COL and meets the standards for perhaps 1952, and Social Security is not moving much either. Just food, gas for the car, taxes, y'know, the stuff we have to spend on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I could probably fit 3 or 4. They don't need to be Central American kids, or any certain kids. I do support different charities for children. How about you?


Could is one thing. WOULD you is the question.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> none, I leave that to you folks. Your are so Christian, that there will be no need for anyone like me to pitch in.


Now that's an answer I expected.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I guess that Abraham worshiped more than one god, then. Wasn't that a no-no?


His father worshiped more than one. Once Abraham pledged himself to G-d and monotheism he destroyed his father's idols and never looked back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'd take one, How many would you take?


None. I'd ship them back ASAP.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wombat, there is something "special" about Chicago winters. I lived in Western Illinois for 8 years and we used to go to Chicago a couple of times a year so Mother could shop (with a capital S) at Marshall Field and Carson's. In the winter, walking parallel to the Lake, two blocks away the wind would blow icy spray on you.
> 
> But in the summer, to be able to go to the Museum of Science and Industry and to Cubs games in that wonderful Wrigley Field was great. I was not a Cubs fan, but I loved that ball park before they put in the lights for playing at night. And the museum has some fascinating exhibits: a replicated coal mine, a chick hatchery, a replicated human heart so big you can walk through the chambers, and a doll house that belonged to the actress Colleen Moore are among the most memorable. I was able to get Mother to park me in one or the other, then we would meet for a late lunch and get on a train to go back home.


Aren't those memories wonderful? I have such fond memories of visits into the city with my Mother. We'd go to this beautiful place in the Botanical Gardens (I think!) in Melbourne to meet one of my Aunts. This beautiful part of the garden was sunken, I guess I could describe it as a grotto. There was an oblong pond at it's base with a little bridge over it and there were gorgeous hanging vines and flowers all around the walls. Mother and Aunt sat would sit on one of the stone benches and us kids would play. It was so magical! After a day there I remember thinking about it for days later. It made me feel very happy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wombat, there is something "special" about Chicago winters. I lived in Western Illinois for 8 years and we used to go to Chicago a couple of times a year so Mother could shop (with a capital S) at Marshall Field and Carson's. In the winter, walking parallel to the Lake, two blocks away the wind would blow icy spray on you.
> 
> But in the summer, to be able to go to the Museum of Science and Industry and to Cubs games in that wonderful Wrigley Field was great. I was not a Cubs fan, but I loved that ball park before they put in the lights for playing at night. And the museum has some fascinating exhibits: a replicated coal mine, a chick hatchery, a replicated human heart so big you can walk through the chambers, and a doll house that belonged to the actress Colleen Moore are among the most memorable. I was able to get Mother to park me in one or the other, then we would meet for a late lunch and get on a train to go back home.


Oh my! You made me quite nostalgic about my home town. However, Missy, The Sloth Family are staunch Cub fans. My Evil Republican Twin named his Yorkie Poo Wrigley. I remember everything you mentioned.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Aren't those memories wonderful? I have such fond memories of visits into the city with my Mother. We'd go to this beautiful place in the Botanical Gardens (I think!) in Melbourne to meet one of my Aunts. This beautiful part of the garden was sunken, I guess I could describe it as a grotto. There was an oblong pond at it's base with a little bridge over it and there were gorgeous hanging vines and flowers all around the walls. Mother and Aunt sat would sit on one of the stone benches and us kids would play. It was so magical! After a day there I remember thinking about it for days later. It made me feel very happy.


I think both of us had a chance to feel like carefree kids for a bit today. The garden sounds wonderful.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh my! You made me quite nostalgic about my home town. However, Missy, The Sloth Family are staunch Cub fans. My Evil Republican Twin named his Yorkie Poo Wrigley. I remember everything you mentioned.


I was born a Brooklyn Dodgers fan. My not really boyfriend was my baseball buddy. We listened to games on WGN (I think is was WGN) and I rooted for the Cubs because I was his friend except when they played my beloved Bums. And I still favor the Cubbies except when they play the Mets. The Mets don't have the (aura? charm? charisma?) the Dodgers had (and lost when they defected to LaLa Land) but they are all we have out here. As lovely as Derek Jeter is, as amazing a character as Yogi is, I can not bring myself to be a Yankee fan. A Jeter fan and a Mariano fan, yes. You have to admire class and talent.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Well ex-kee-ooze me. Didn't know I would get your panties in a bunch. Since you don't want advice, I won't dream of telling you to lighten up.


That's pretty funny considering that you inserted yourself into a joke that maysmom made to me in order to make your sensitivity point. So dream this. Lighten up.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Could is one thing. WOULD you is the question.


And I'm still waiting to hear what you WOULD do. Besides moan and b----, that is.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jehovah God is not allah.


"Allah" is merely a different side of the same coin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bible Answer Man with Hank Hanegraaff Bible Answer Man Rss

Online Christian Radio Ministry Home
/
All Ministries
/
Bible Answer Man with Hank Hanegraaff
/
Articles
/
Is the Allah of Islam the God of the Bible?

Ministry Links
Listen
Latest Broadcast
Broadcast Archives
Podcast
Read
Articles
More From Ministry
Resources
Website
Contact Us
Other Programs
About Us
Watch Hank Hanegraaff on LightSource.com

Bible Search
Advanced Search
Articles By Bible Answer Man
Hank Hanegraaff photo
Is the Allah of Islam the God of the Bible?
Hank Hanegraaff
Share with your friends

"No one who denies the Son has the Father; whoever acknowledges the Son has the Father also." (1 John 2:23 NIV)

Long before Muhammad was born, Arabic Christians were already referring to God as Allah  and millions continue to do so today. The Allah of Islam, however, is definitely not the God of the Bible; for while Muslims passionately defend the unity of God, they patently deny His triunity. They recoil at the notion of God as Father, reject the unique deity of Jesus Christ the Son, and renounce the divine identity of the Holy Spirit.

First, while Jesus taught His disciples to pray "Our Father in heaven," devotees of Muhammad find the very notion offensive. To their way of thinking, calling God "Father" and Jesus Christ "Son" suggests sexual procreation. According to the Qur'an, "It is not befitting to (the majesty of) Allah that He should beget a son" (Sura 19:35); and Allah "begetteth not, nor is he begotten" (Sura 112:3). The Bible, however, does not use the term "begotten" with respect to the Father and the Son in the sense of sexual reproduction but rather in the sense of special relationship; thus, when the apostle John speaks of Jesus as "the only begotten of the Father" (John 1:14 KJV, emphasis added), he is underscoring the unique deity of Christ. John goes on to state, "No one has ever seen God, but God the One and Only, who is at the Father's side, has made him known" (John 1:18 NIV). When the apostle Paul likewise refers to Jesus as "the firstborn over all creation" (Colossians 1:15 NIV, emphasis added), he is emphasizing Christ's preeminence or prime position as the Creator of all things (cf. vv. 1619). Christians are sons of God through adoption; Jesus is God the Son from all eternity.

Muslims, furthermore, dogmatically denounce the Christian declaration of Christ's unique deity as the unforgivable sin of shirk. As the Qur'an puts it, "Allah forgiveth not (the sin of) joining other gods with Him; but He forgiveth whom He pleaseth other sins than this" (Sura 4:116). Muslims readily affirm the sinlessness of Christ, however, they adamantly deny His sacrifice upon the cross and subsequent resurrection. In doing so, they deny the singular historical fact that demonstrates that Jesus does not stand in a long line of peers from Abraham to Muhammad, but is God in human flesh. The Qur'anic phrase, "Allah raised him up" (Sura 4:158) is taken to mean that Jesus was supernaturally raptured rather than resurrected from the dead. In Islamic lore, God made someone look like Jesus, and this look-alike was crucified in His place. In recent years, the myth that Judas was crucified in place of Jesus has been popularized in Muslim circles due to the propagation of a late-medieval work titled The Gospel of Barnabas. Against the weight of historical evidence, the Qur'an exclaims, "they killed him not, nor crucified him, but so it was made to appear to them" (Sura 4:157).

Finally, in addition to rejecting the divinity of Jesus, Islam also renounces the divine identity of the Holy Spirit. Far from being the third person of the triune God who inspired the text of the Bible, Islam teaches that the Holy Spirit is the archangel Gabriel who dictated the Qur'an to Muhammad over a period of 23 years. This is ironic considering that Islam also identifies the Holy Spirit promised by Jesus in John 14 as Muhammad. The Bible, however, roundly rejects such corruptions and misrepresentations. The Holy Spirit is neither an angel nor a mere mortal; rather, He is the very God Who redeems us from our sins and will one day resurrect us to life eternal (e.g., Acts 5:34; Rom. 8:11).


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> "Allah" is merely a different side of the same coin.


Oh now, you know "those people" should be speaking English.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I made a quick stop on the way home from the gym for eggs and oj, and noticed that prices are sneaking up again. I watch for sales and am not above buying stuff on the sell by date and freezing it. My pension from WR Grace has never had a COL and meets the standards for perhaps 1952, and Social Security is not moving much either. Just food, gas for the car, taxes, y'know, the stuff we have to spend on.


I have had one driver's license and drove a car for one year. The world is a better place without me on the road, and I am a happier camper using public transportation. I can't imagine having a car now even though there are some things it would be nice for. It takes me 1 1/2 hours each way on public transportation to get to one friend's house and another takes 2 1/2 hours each way on public transportation. I only make the long trip one way and then my brother picks me up after work, we all go out to dinner and then he drives us home. Fortunately, I can meet up at a deli I can see from my front door with one old friend who is also an old teacher from all the way back to 1962.

All of which is to say that I'd rather spend less on public transportation than keep a car that costs so much more. I'm lucky to live in a greater urban area that has so many different people in it that it's easy to shopping a kind of international way. Some very unusual stuff is close by somewhere if I look for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> None. I'd ship them back ASAP.


Can we put your picture in the dictionary as an illustration of the word "charity"?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Oh now, you know "those people" should be speaking English.


Smacking forehead** Of course!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Can we put your picture in the dictionary as an illustration of the word "charity"?


and don't forget "Christian" in big block letters so there's no confusion.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> None. I'd ship them back ASAP.


And you have the brass testicles to call yourself a Christian??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

maysmom said:


> And you have the brass testicles to call yourself a Christian??


She is not a Christian. She is a Jew.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bible Answer Man with Hank Hanegraaff Bible Answer Man Rss
> 
> Online Christian ? Share with your friends
> First, whileJohn is Rom. 8:11).


Country Bumkins
Church let out. We had our Sermon for the week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumkins
> Church let out. We had our Sermon for the week.


Ingried why do you hate me so much? Is it because of my faith?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I made a quick stop on the way home from the gym for eggs and oj, and noticed that prices are sneaking up again. I watch for sales and am not above buying stuff on the sell by date and freezing it. My pension from WR Grace has never had a COL and meets the standards for perhaps 1952, and Social Security is not moving much either. Just food, gas for the car, taxes, y'know, the stuff we have to spend on.


MarilynKnits
have you heard what the Politicians had to say who tried to live on only Welfare size income for a week or so? I missed that or are they still "suffering".


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is not a Christian. She is a Jew.


Solowey is a Jew? Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Solowey is a Jew? Who'd a thunk it?


I have so many things to say, I can't use the disaster that was the 30s and 40s to make a point like that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I have had one driver's license and drove a car for one year. The world is a better place without me on the road, and I am a happier camper using public transportation. I can't imagine having a car now even though there are some things it would be nice for. It takes me 1 1/2 hours each way on public transportation to get to one friend's house and another takes 2 1/2 hours each way on public transportation. I only make the long trip one way and then my brother picks me up after work, we all go out to dinner and then he drives us home. Fortunately, I can meet up at a deli I can see from my front door with one old friend who is also an old teacher from all the way back to 1962.
> 
> All of which is to say that I'd rather spend less on public transportation than keep a car that costs so much more. I'm lucky to live in a greater urban area that has so many different people in it that it's easy to shopping a kind of international way. Some very unusual stuff is close by somewhere if I look for it.


When I lived in Brooklyn then in Yonkers, there was abundant public transportation.

But with home in Yonkers, a job in New Rochelle, and no direct public transportation, a car was necessary.

Since then, three different towns later, without a car I would either need to use a taxi or arrange with County transportation. Either would involve trips to my place, to where I was going, and home again plus travel to and from the home base of the transport. Much more use of fossil fuel.

We both plan and route to multitask our trips; home to the library past the post office to the gym, the bank, the grocery, then home to avoid back tracking. The nearest stores are a quarter mile away down a busy road without sidewalks.

When I was younger and arthritis free, I walked to places or rode the bike as much as I could. Now the newspapers are delivered instead of my biking to the convenience store for them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is not a Christian. She is a Jew.


Who? Soloway! Gevalt!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I have so many things to say, I can't use the disaster that was the 30s and 40s to make a point like that.


All I can say is that Solo's lockstep with certain other professed Christian posters led me to believe that she was Christian also.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Solowey is a Jew? Who'd a thunk it?


Anyone who thinks intelligently, or comprehends what is posted; which apparantely left you out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Oh now, you know "those people" should be speaking English.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And 'real Americans' speak English only. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're fortunate to live in one of the few areas in USA where public transportation is a viable option. I envy you.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I have had one driver's license and drove a car for one year. The world is a better place without me on the road, and I am a happier camper using public transportation. I can't imagine having a car now even though there are some things it would be nice for. It takes me 1 1/2 hours each way on public transportation to get to one friend's house and another takes 2 1/2 hours each way on public transportation. I only make the long trip one way and then my brother picks me up after work, we all go out to dinner and then he drives us home. Fortunately, I can meet up at a deli I can see from my front door with one old friend who is also an old teacher from all the way back to 1962.
> 
> All of which is to say that I'd rather spend less on public transportation than keep a car that costs so much more. I'm lucky to live in a greater urban area that has so many different people in it that it's easy to shopping a kind of international way. Some very unusual stuff is close by somewhere if I look for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only if it's a dictionary of sarcasm.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Can we put your picture in the dictionary as an illustration of the word "charity"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> And you have the brass testicles to call yourself a Christian??


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe she just converted. I don't recall a hint of it previously.



maysmom said:


> Solowey is a Jew? Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe she just converted. I don't recall a hint of it previously.


She has said it many times. She didn't hint about it either.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone who thinks intelligently, or comprehends what is posted; which apparantely left you out.


Anyone who writes what Solo does and professes to be Jewish...meshuggenah.

No worries with you, NPG. You're still a poor excuse for a Christian(such as you claim to be)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I lived in Brooklyn then in Yonkers, there was abundant public transportation.
> 
> But with home in Yonkers, a job in New Rochelle, and no direct public transportation, a car was necessary.
> 
> ...


There is pretty good public transportation in the greater metropolitan area I live in. It does start to thin out as it gets farther and farther into suburban areas. There's this problematic contradiction. People are encouraged to use the major public transportation systems to commute, but there aren't enough transit services connecting people to the major services. Some suburban dwellers can access public transportation from home to the nearest core system, but the majority of people who are being encouraged to use those systems can't access them in any way that can be considered "convenient".

There's also the problem of the expense to live nearer to the major urban areas around me. People live further and further away from this area because they can't afford to buy or rent housing. They take on another set of expenses, though, in keeping and using veihcles and driving long distances to work. Whoopee! Bigger carbon footprints, indeed, not to mention the time it takes to commute. Some people consider a four-hour a day investment of their time to be perfectly reasonable. Taking those four hours out of a day where family and other obligations need it leaves people without time to give to much of anything outside of work and commuting. People who don't get enough sleep or downtime or family time results in stressed out people and neglected families. Oh, rant and rave.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She has said it many times. She didn't hint about it either.


Yeah, in some obscure place that nobody goes.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> You're fortunate to live in one of the few areas in USA where public transportation is a viable option. I envy you.


Seattle and Portland have far better public transportation than where I live. It can be done. Here in the SF Bay Area, a perfectly good train system, The Key System, was supplanted by bus services that covered the same routes but used rubber tires and gas, which some rich folks wanted to sell. The same routes are now covered by the BART system using LRTs which we all got to pay for. There are moments when I think possession of personal vehicles should be prohibited but then I remember some other rich and powerful interests would be very upset at that. And so it goes.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There is pretty good public transportation in the greater metropolitan area I live in. It does start to thin out as it gets farther and farther into suburban areas. There's this problematic contradiction. People are encouraged to use the major public transportation systems to commute, but there aren't enough transit services connecting people to the major services. Some suburban dwellers can access public transportation from home to the nearest core system, but the majority of people who are being encouraged to use those systems can't access them in any way that can be considered "convenient".
> 
> There's also the problem of the expense to live nearer to the major urban areas around me. People live further and further away from this area because they can't afford to buy or rent housing. They take on another set of expenses, though, in keeping and using veihcles and driving long distances to work. Whoopee! Bigger carbon footprints, indeed, not to mention the time it takes to commute. Some people consider a four-hour a day investment of their time to be perfectly reasonable. Taking those four hours out of a day where family and other obligations need it leaves people without time to give to much of anything outside of work and commuting. People who don't get enough sleep or downtime or family time results in stressed out people and neglected families. Oh, rant and rave.


We have to take the car to the train station or the bus depot and pay to leave it in the parking lot.

However, we are fortunate to live in a town with an excellent hospital, so we have good medical practitioners very close to us and don't have to travel more than 10 minutes to get to any of them. We are also close to a selection of super markets, pharmacies, and small to major malls, so we don't have to go more than 5 miles from home to do most of our shopping. Just wish they would bring a Trader Joe's in closer to us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe she just converted. I don't recall a hint of it previously.


Maybe your memory is going. Or maybe she did not fit the mold you made on what a Conservative is like, so all your judgments are wrong. Wonder if is all the nasty things you and your ilk have said about her makes you anti-Semitic?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe your memory is going. Or maybe she did not fit the mold you made on what a Conservative is like, so all your judgments are wrong. Wonder if is all the nasty things you and your ilk have said about her makes you anti-Semitic?


lovethelake
dames memory is excellent. Dame being anti-Semitic is asinine.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> dames memory is excellent. Dame being anti-Semitic is asinine.


Hi Lakes,

Missed the whole point of your post re: Dame Mary. You are sounding angry. Sorry you are upset.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> Missed the whole point of your post re: Dame Mary. You are sounding angry. Sorry you are upset.


maysmom wrote:
Solowey is a Jew? Who'd a thunk it?

then....

damemary wrote:

Maybe she just converted. I don't recall a hint of it previously.

Not at all upset, just keeping the record straight


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope the lines in your record book are straight. What kind of record is calling a person an anti-semite or suggesting memory issues? Ouch.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I hope the lines in your record book are straight. ** What kind of record** is calling a person an anti-semite or suggesting memory issues? Ouch.


In this case a broken one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Huck. I wanted to answer, but couldn't figure how. A little help from my friends.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> dames memory is excellent. Dame being anti-Semitic is asinine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you too SQM.



SQM said:


> I hope the lines in your record book are straight. What kind of record is calling a person an anti-semite or suggesting memory issues? Ouch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe your memory is going. Or maybe she did not fit the mold you made on what a Conservative is like, so all your judgments are wrong. Wonder if is all the nasty things you and your ilk have said about her makes you anti-Semitic?


Thank you LTL. The only thing damemary recalls is how to use the smilies in her responses. Otherwise, nothing much going on between her ears.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

maysmom said:


> All I can say is that Solo's lockstep with certain other professed Christian posters led me to believe that she was Christian also.


My lockstep with, as you put it "certain other professed Christian posters", is mainly because I believe them to be genuinely good people. You and your little clique are the poster Jews for any and all bad reputations the Jews have suffered. I will and have gladly distanced myself from your type.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My lockstep with, as you put it "certain other professed Christian posters", is mainly because I believe them to be genuinely good people. You and your little clique are the poster Jews for any and all bad reputations the Jews have suffered. I will and have gladly distanced myself from your type.


I am awarding tonight's point early to Slowey for writing the lowest post I have read in a long time. Where's my 10 foot pole? No make it a 1000 mile pole.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My lockstep with, as you put it "certain other professed Christian posters", is mainly because I believe them to be genuinely good people. You and your little clique are the poster Jews for any and all bad reputations the Jews have suffered. I will and have gladly distanced myself from your type.


Uh, uh, I'm the poster secular humanist. I believe you to be a genuinely misguided soul who needs validation from others. Too bad the group you've chosen is so beneath you.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am awarding tonight's point early to Slowey for writing the lowest post I have read in a long time. Where's my 10 foot pole? No make it a 1000 mile pole.


Eh, I'm honored that she mistook me for being Jewish.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> maysmom wrote:
> Solowey is a Jew? Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> then....
> ...


Good thing you've elected yourself the record "straightener." It's a dirty job, but someone's gotta do it---


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe your memory is going. Or maybe she did not fit the mold you made on what a Conservative is like, so all your judgments are wrong. Wonder if is all the nasty things you and your ilk have said about her makes you anti-Semitic?


That has to be one of the strangest suppositions I have read in a long time.
Anti whatever is based on the supposition that a person IS of a certain group.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am awarding tonight's point early to Slowey for writing the lowest post I have read in a long time. Where's my 10 foot pole? No make it a 1000 mile pole.


YEAH, we could call you one of those pushy folk that NY is famous for but you are from the wrong city.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My lockstep with, as you put it "certain other professed Christian posters", is mainly because I believe them to be genuinely good people. You and your little clique are the poster Jews for any and all bad reputations the Jews have suffered. I will and have gladly distanced myself from your type.


Bravo


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My lockstep with, as you put it "certain other professed Christian posters", is mainly because I believe them to be genuinely good people. You and your little clique are the poster Jews for any and all bad reputations the Jews have suffered. I will and have gladly distanced myself from your type.


PS

I found the responses to you and me hilarious. Boy have they hit an all time low for thoughtful retorts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you LTL. The only thing damemary recalls is how to use the smilies in her responses. Otherwise, nothing much going on between her ears.


And you have the nerve - sorry, the chutzpah - to call other people abusive? What a low creature you are.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> There is pretty good public transportation in the greater metropolitan area I live in. It does start to thin out as it gets farther and farther into suburban areas. There's this problematic contradiction. People are encouraged to use the major public transportation systems to commute, but there aren't enough transit services connecting people to the major services. Some suburban dwellers can access public transportation from home to the nearest core system, but the majority of people who are being encouraged to use those systems can't access them in any way that can be considered "convenient".
> 
> There's also the problem of the expense to live nearer to the major urban areas around me. People live further and further away from this area because they can't afford to buy or rent housing. They take on another set of expenses, though, in keeping and using veihcles and driving long distances to work. Whoopee! Bigger carbon footprints, indeed, not to mention the time it takes to commute. Some people consider a four-hour a day investment of their time to be perfectly reasonable. Taking those four hours out of a day where family and other obligations need it leaves people without time to give to much of anything outside of work and commuting. People who don't get enough sleep or downtime or family time results in stressed out people and neglected families. Oh, rant and rave.


We have the same problem here. The more affluent, western suburbs have far better public transport service. The outer suburbs have inferior services. The train services to Perth are fine, it is just the local busses that are not so, plus it is often a goodly hike to the bus route. Unfortunately, the Government closed down many of the government services that were offering jobs to the workers. They closed the railway workshops down and sent repairs interstate and bought rolling stock that was manufactured overseas. Then they had the audacity to say that the youth from the working class areas just did not want jobs. Hey brother, can you not see, there are no jobs for these young people here. Not everyone has the ability or the inclination to attend university, besides uni graduates are also finding it difficult to get a job. They are unemployed as well, they are just better educated unemployed. The jobs that are available are usually located in Malaga or the industrial areas in that area, over half an hour by car, in non peak hour traffic. Peak hour traffic make that well over the hour. To get there using public transport would involve a bus trip, a train trip, another bus trip and a very long walk, the busses the other end only go where the houses are, not where the factories or industries are located. A trip on public transport would take well in excess of two hours each way. Plus, public transport just does not start early enough for most workers to get to work when they start, often at 6.00 am in the morning. I know, my son travels this distance to and from work every day. When he started working it was "he does not have his own car, sorry we cannot offer him a job". So, he needed a car to get to get a job, but he needed a job to get a car. Figure???? Never mind that I offered to drive him to work and pick him up after work. No car - no job. He applied for a job at the brick works, only about 10 km away, he had an expensive push bike which he rode all the time. No, sorry, no car - no job. He said he could have walked to work if necessary. No car - no job.

Don't start me on the railways. The party that is in power at the moment, both Federally and State, is the Liberal Party of Australia, and they are definitely anti railway. Sir Charles Court, Liberal Party Premier of Western Australia, closed the Fremantle passenger line down. Closed it at 6.00 pm on the Friday night and by midnight the crews were in there ripping up the lines. It was his son, Richard Court, who closed the Railway Workshops in Midland down when he was Premier. Thankfully, the first thing tha the Labor Party did when they were reelected was to reopen the Fremantle line. Liberal Party promised to extend the railway line to Ellen Brooke, but they keep putting it on the back burner. The Labor Party promised a light rail system for Perth, Liberals scoffed at it. Now they have come up with this you-beaut plan of an underground rail system from Bayswater to the airport and Forrestfield. 7 km of railway, all underground. Said the FIFO workers would use it. But no one asked the FIFO workers. Their planes take off before 6.00 am and they have to be at the airport an hour before take off. Hey, passenger services are not running at 4.00 am in the morning, so they will continue to drive to the airport and leave their cars in the long term parking area, a cost of $70 a week, or have their wife drive them there and pick them up when they are on days off. They work so many days on - so many days off. On the plane, to the mine site to work their days on then on the plane and home again for the rest period. Turns out the government is just hot air, they have not had this project costed and it looks like the 7 km of two tunnels for the underground rail link is going to cost in excess of $300 billion. No, it is just more empty words from the Liberal Party. *I must stress at this point that the Liberal Party of Australia is the name of the party, they are definitely not a liberal thinking party, they are the Conservative Party of Australia, the party of big business, big money, they do not represent or stand for the workers or the working party people of Australia*.

Roads here are shocking. They build new roads and blind Freddy could tell them that they need two lanes, IN EACH DIRECTION, not just a two lane highway with one lane in each direction. They also need traffic lights at the intersections, especially the intersections with other major roads and overpasses over these major intersections. Not to worry, after enough accidents they will come back, at great cost, and install the overpasses, traffic lights and passing lanes. But public transport???? Nah, they are OK, they have their big, flashy, government cars with their government provided drivers, no problems for them, they do not need public transport.

I got to get down from this soap box, I am getting dizzy from the heights, besides I think I have lost my audience.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And you have the nerve - sorry, the chutzpah - to call other people abusive? What a low creature you are.


Didn't someone recently make a statement about "birds of a feather"?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> We have the same problem here. The more affluent, western suburbs have far better public transport service. The outer suburbs have inferior services. The train services to Perth are fine, it is just the local busses that are not so, plus it is often a goodly hike to the bus route. Unfortunately, the Government closed down many of the government services that were offering jobs to the workers. They closed the railway workshops down and sent repairs interstate and bought rolling stock that was manufactured overseas. Then they had the audacity to say that the youth from the working class areas just did not want jobs. Hey brother, can you not see, there are no jobs for these young people here. Not everyone has the ability or the inclination to attend university, besides uni graduates are also finding it difficult to get a job. They are unemployed as well, they are just better educated unemployed. The jobs that are available are usually located in Malaga or the industrial areas in that area, over half an hour by car, in non peak hour traffic. Peak hour traffic make that well over the hour. To get there using public transport would involve a bus trip, a train trip, another bus trip and a very long walk, the busses the other end only go where the houses are, not where the factories or industries are located. A trip on public transport would take well in excess of two hours each way. Plus, public transport just does not start early enough for most workers to get to work when they start, often at 6.00 am in the morning. I know, my son travels this distance to and from work every day. When he started working it was "he does not have his own car, sorry we cannot offer him a job". So, he needed a car to get to get a job, but he needed a job to get a car. Figure???? Never mind that I offered to drive him to work and pick him up after work. No car - no job. He applied for a job at the brick works, only about 10 km away, he had an expensive push bike which he rode all the time. No, sorry, no car - no job. He said he could have walked to work if necessary. No car - no job.
> 
> Don't start me on the railways. The party that is in power at the moment, both Federally and State, is the Liberal Party of Australia, and they are definitely anti railway. Sir Charles Court, Liberal Party Premier of Western Australia, closed the Fremantle passenger line down. Closed it at 6.00 pm on the Friday night and by midnight the crews were in there ripping up the lines. It was his son, Richard Court, who closed the Railway Workshops in Midland down when he was Premier. Thankfully, the first thing tha the Labor Party did when they were reelected was to reopen the Fremantle line. Liberal Party promised to extend the railway line to Ellen Brooke, but they keep putting it on the back burner. The Labor Party promised a light rail system for Perth, Liberals scoffed at it. Now they have come up with this you-beaut plan of an underground rail system from Bayswater to the airport and Forrestfield. 7 km of railway, all underground. Said the FIFO workers would use it. But no one asked the FIFO workers. Their planes take off before 6.00 am and they have to be at the airport an hour before take off. Hey, passenger services are not running at 4.00 am in the morning, so they will continue to drive to the airport and leave their cars in the long term parking area, a cost of $70 a week, or have their wife drive them there and pick them up when they are on days off. They work so many days on - so many days off. On the plane, to the mine site to work their days on then on the plane and home again for the rest period. Turns out the government is just hot air, they have not had this project costed and it looks like the 7 km of two tunnels for the underground rail link is going to cost in excess of $300 billion. No, it is just more empty words from the Liberal Party. *I must stress at this point that the Liberal Party of Australia is the name of the party, they are definitely not a liberal thinking party, they are the Conservative Party of Australia, the party of big business, big money, they do not represent or stand for the workers or the working party people of Australia*.
> 
> ...


I can get on the next soap box. When we were young we lived in the New York City metro area and there were buses and trains from and to everywhere. If we wanted to see relatives in New Jersey or on Long Island, there were connections to trains or buses to get us close enough.

When we moved here about 50 years ago, there were buses to New York and Philadelphia on a regular basis and local buses between the interconnected smaller towns and to a couple of major cities where we could shop. It was safe to shop, there were not daily shootings and muggings then.

As time went on bus routes were discontinued or merged requiring longer walks. The cost of the trains became so high people ended up working to afford transportation to work. The company where I worked had vans that went to nearby larger towns to pick up workers, bring them to work, then take them back after their shifts, the only way we could get warehouse employees and the only way they could get to work.

Now bus service is not as frequent as it was and both bus and train are so expensive. Considering that transit employees need to be paid a living wage and fuel costs are so high, it is understandable.

At least my county and my town have transportation at a modest fee for residents to get to shopping centers and college campuses. They also stop at the major senior residence centers. People can make reservations to be picked up at home here in town and be taken to the hospital or doctors offices or super markets within 5 miles of town for a modest fee as well. We are fortunate and I hope it will still be there when I can no longer drive. Otherwise either my daughter will have to take me or I will need to contract with a taxi service. We do have one super market with a home delivery service, but you have to order on line, and many of my contemporaries don't have computers and/or are not computer literate. If I didn't have the job I did and work until I was well past normal retirement age, I probably would not have developed the computer skills I have, either.

As far as infrastructure, we have as many detours for road work as we have roads. Traffic gets heavier as developers plant more houses on whatever empty land there is. Many of my contemporaries no longer feel safe driving because of the volume of traffic and the number of people flouting the law texting and phoning and not using directional signals. Some of the roads we need to use on a daily basis are major arteries with heavy semi haulers and a 45 to 65 mph limit, which can be terrifying to the older occasional driver with slowed reflexes.

And we have the same employment issues as Oz. Young people for the most part are in trouble. I am sure if manufacturing jobs had not been "outsourced" to cheaper venues we wouldn't have the number of hopeless young people in prison or making trouble on the streets.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I would love to respond to some of these posts, they are just too inclusive to do that. Here's hoping that it is only due to this week's lack of sleep. 
Of course, the those who get excited in their lack of empathy and cruelty can always take a couple of potshots about my short term memory difficulties. Have at it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I would love to respond to some of these posts, they are just too inclusive to do that. Here's hoping that it is only due to this week's lack of sleep.
> Of course, the those who get excited in their lack of empathy and cruelty can always take a couple of potshots about my short term memory difficulties. Have at it.


As if anybody's perfect. Too easy to take potshots rather than smile and hold someone's virtual hand. Hope you get a better night's sleep and wake up rested tomorrow.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> As if anybody's perfect. Too easy to take potshots rather than smile and hold someone's virtual hand. Hope you get a better night's sleep and wake up rested tomorrow.


And I hope that you begin skipping over my posts if you are going to be so negative. At least I admit my limitations. Please, just leave me alone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am awarding tonight's point early to Slowey for writing the lowest post I have read in a long time. Where's my 10 foot pole? No make it a 1000 mile pole.


Seriously SQM? Where was your pole when the Christians were being attacked? Now that some Jews are being attacked, the pole comes out of hiding. This is the kind of garbage your group constantly says to the Republican/Conservative Christian ladies. Why haven't you taken out your pole then? Is it because they are "evil Republicans"? Most likely. You prove what a hypocrite you really are.

What I said was for a reaction. I wanted to see what would be said if the tables were turned and your group was told they weren't good people. Doesn't feel good does it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Seriously SQM? Where was your pole when the Christians were being attacked? Now that some Jews are being attacked, the pole comes out of hiding. This is the kind of garbage your group constantly says to the Republican/Conservative Christian ladies. Why haven't you taken out your pole then? Is it because they are "evil Republicans"? Most likely. You prove what a hypocrite you really are.
> 
> What I said was for a reaction. I wanted to see what would be said if the tables were turned and your group was told they weren't good people. Doesn't feel good does it?


I could not care less. This is just a detail in my life.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Seriously SQM? Where was your pole when the Christians were being attacked? Now that some Jews are being attacked, the pole comes out of hiding. This is the kind of garbage your group constantly says to the Republican/Conservative Christian ladies. Why haven't you taken out your pole then? Is it because they are "evil Republicans"? Most likely. You prove what a hypocrite you really are.
> 
> What I said was for a reaction. I wanted to see what would be said if the tables were turned and your group was told they weren't good people. Doesn't feel good does it?


soloweygirl
sorry, you got it all wrong. No-one ever attacked Christians. The ones who were called on the carpet are folks who like to be seen as Christians and in reality have no clue what a true Christian is like.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And you have the nerve - sorry, the chutzpah - to call other people abusive? What a low creature you are.


Poor Purl
at least WE soar with Eagles.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> sorry, you got it all wrong. No-one ever attacked Christians. The ones who were called on the carpet are folks who like to be seen as Christians and in reality have no clue what a true Christian is like.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Who do you think you are, that you are able to determine who is a Christian or not? YOU ARE NOT GOD! Then you are as guilty of what you are accusing others of.


joeysomma
Did I EVER claim to be God? The behavior of those we dislike is a clear indication that they have no knowledge of Christianity. I know you claim to be a follower of Christ, but it surely must be a different Christ than the one the real Christians have accepted. What Christ is asking his followers to do is foreign to your kind. Who are you to condemn those who do not agree with you? It is your way or else whereas Christians are accepting and very liberal. Oh "liberal" an expression you despise thoroughly.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> And I hope that you begin skipping over my posts if you are going to be so negative. At least I admit my limitations. Please, just leave me alone.


Read it again (after you've rested). She was being kind and supportive. Truly, I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Who do you think you are, that you are able to determine who is a Christian or not? YOU ARE NOT GOD! Then you are as guilty of what you are accusing others of.


Well done


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> Did I EVER claim to be God? The behavior of those we dislike is a clear indication that they have no knowledge of Christianity. I know you claim to be a follower of Christ, but it surely must be a different Christ than the one the real Christians have accepted. What Christ is asking his followers to do is foreign to your kind. Who are you to condemn those who do not agree with you? It is your way or else whereas Christians are accepting and very liberal. Oh "liberal" an expression you despise thoroughly.


Good grief. So according to you if "we" dislike you (aka AOW obamacultists) you can determine that 'the disliked' are not Christians? So tell me who is a real Christian? Are you a Christian or have you gathered your vast knowledge of Christianity through the writings of Al Sharpton, Rev Jackson,or the Rev Wright?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So what is a REAL Christian? Explain in detail. Use chapter and verse from the Bible. If you cannot or refuse to, what you say about Christians is nothing more than garbage.


joeysomma
just now you pointed out that you are misguided. It is the easiest thing to copy from the Bible, following its teachings is hard and you are having a terrible time with it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good grief. So according to you if "we" dislike you (aka AOW obamacultists) you can determine that 'the disliked' are not Christians? So tell me who is a real Christian? Are you a Christian or have you gathered your vast knowledge of Christianity through the writings of Al Sharpton, Rev Jackson,or the Rev Wright?


lovethelake
Never heard Rev. Sharpton, Rev. Jackson or the Rev. Wright speak a Sermon. Your Racism is coming through again. I am not at all familiar with their interpretation of the word of Christ but can tell you that your interpretation seems off the track. But then you claim to be Jewish and that may be the reason. You are excused. Perhaps you belong to the "Jews for Jesus" group. It does not really matter, what comes from the Heart is what counts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Abortionbreast cancer hypothesis
The abortionbreast cancer hypothesis posits that induced abortion increases the risk of developing breast cancer.[1] In early pregnancy, levels of estrogen increase, leading to breast growth in preparation for lactation. The hypothesis proposes that if this process is interrupted by an abortionbefore full maturity in the third trimesterthen more relatively vulnerable immature cells could be left than there were prior to the pregnancy, resulting in a greater potential risk of breast cancer over time. This mechanism was first proposed and explored in rat studies conducted in the 1980s.[2][3][4]

The abortionbreast cancer hypothesis has been the subject of extensive scientific inquiry, and the scientific community has concluded that abortion does not cause breast cancer. This consensus is supported by major medical bodies,[5] including the World Health Organization,[6] the U.S. National Cancer Institute,[7][8] the American Cancer Society,[9] the American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists,[10] and the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists.[11]

Pro-life activists have continued to advance a causal abortionbreast cancer link,[5] and in the United States they have sought legal action to present abortion as a cause of breast cancer when counseling women seeking abortion.[12] This political intervention culminated when the George W. Bush Administration altered the National Cancer Institute website to suggest that abortion might cause breast cancer.[13] In response to public concern over this intervention, the NCI convened a 2003 workshop bringing together over 100 experts on the issue. This workshop concluded that while some studies reported a statistical correlation between breast cancer and abortion,[14][15][16] the strongest scientific evidence[17] from large prospective cohort studies[18][19] demonstrates that abortion is not associated with an increase in breast cancer risk,[20] and the positive findings were considered to be due to response bias.[21]

The ongoing promotion of a link between abortion and breast cancer is seen by others as part of the pro-life "woman-centered" strategy against abortion.[22][23][24] Pro-life groups maintain they are providing legally necessary informed consent,[25] a concern shared by some politically conservative politicians.[26] The abortionbreast cancer issue remains the subject of political controversy.[5]


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

There is no causal relationship between breast cancer and abortion. This is a fallacy that has been disproved over and over again. Now this fallacy is being used in the political arena to scare women out of having abortions. This is shameful!

FROM THR NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF HEALTH
Abortion, Miscarriage, and Breast Cancer Risk

Introduction

A womans hormone levels normally change throughout her life for a variety of reasons, and these hormonal changes can lead to changes in her breasts. Many such hormonal changes occur during pregnancy, changes that may influence a womans chances of developing breast cancer later in life. As a result, over several decades a considerable amount of research has been and continues to be conducted to determine whether having an induced abortion, or a miscarriage (also known as spontaneous abortion), influences a womans chances of developing breast cancer later in life.

Current Knowledge

In February 2003, the National Cancer Institute (NCI) convened a workshop of over 100 of the worlds leading experts who study pregnancy and breast cancer risk. Workshop participants reviewed existing population-based, clinical, and animal studies on the relationship between pregnancy and breast cancer risk, including studies of induced and spontaneous abortions. They concluded that having an abortion or miscarriage does not increase a womans subsequent risk of developing breast cancer. A summary of their findings can be found in the Summary Report: Early Reproductive Events and Breast Cancer Workshop.

NCI regularly reviews and analyzes the scientific literature on many topics, including various risk factors for breast cancer. Considering the body of literature that has been published since 2003, when NCI held this extensive workshop on early reproductive events and cancer, the evidence overall still does not support early termination of pregnancy as a cause of breast cancer. To view regular updates on this topic, please go to the Breast Cancer PDQ® summary, which is part of NCIs comprehensive database.

Background

The relationship between induced and spontaneous abortion and breast cancer risk has been the subject of extensive research beginning in the late 1950s. Until the mid-1990s, the evidence was inconsistent. Findings from some studies suggested there was no increase in risk of breast cancer among women who had had an abortion, while findings from other studies suggested there was an increased risk. Most of these studies, however, were flawed in a number of ways that can lead to unreliable results. Only a small number of women were included in many of these studies, and for most, the data were collected only after breast cancer had been diagnosed, and womens histories of miscarriage and abortion were based on their self-report rather than on their medical records. Since then, better-designed studies have been conducted. These newer studies examined large numbers of women, collected data before breast cancer was found, and gathered medical history information from medical records rather than simply from self-reports, thereby generating more reliable findings. The newer studies consistently showed no association between induced and spontaneous abortions and breast cancer risk.

Ongoing Research Supported by the National Cancer Institute

Basic, clinical, and population research will continue to be supported to investigate the relationship and the mechanisms of how hormones in general and during pregnancy influence the development of breast cancer.

Important Information About Breast Cancer Risk Factors

At present, the factors known to increase a womans chance of developing breast cancer include age (a womans chances of getting breast cancer increase as she gets older), a family history of breast cancer, an early age at first menstrual period, a late age at menopause, a late age at the time of birth of her first full-term baby, and certain breast conditions. Obesity is also a risk factor for breast cancer in postmenopausal women.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The first post is just a Wikipedia article
The second post is from the National Institute of Health.
I am currently skimming the sources from Lifenews, but I'm not spending a ton of time doing it because I have researched this issue in the past when I was diagnosed with cancer 20 years ago. I didn't like the implication that was going around at the time that made it sound as though people with breast cancer had had an abortion!! I have since read a lot on this subject in the past. No reliable sources believed any causal connection existed. I don't think this should be used as a tool to scare people out of having an abortion. It's wrong!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Not breast feeding your baby is a choice many women make. That has nothing to do with abortion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It just shows you know nothing about being a Christian. Do you even know what the Bible says? I doubt you have read it.


joeysomma
oh yes I have read it thoroughly and more than just once. You should see the the pages, I would call them in poor condition.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma
if abortion causes breast cancer, so would miscarriages which women experience in much greater numbers then the numbers of abortions.
Your stuff is old news and has been debunked by VERY reliable sources over 2 decades ago. You are really reaching far back trying to come up with something that may sway someone from terminating a pregnancy, it will have no impact on a women's decision. Your preaching is useless.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It is possible there is a connection between breast feeding and breast cancer. Those who have breast feed their baby have a reduced chance of breast cancer. I do not have a source, just what I have learned in the 40 plus years since I had my children


joeysomma
I am sure you do not have a source, there is none so far, just someone trying to get some funds to do a study, that's all. You are simply throwing out some junk in hopes of someone picking it up and perhaps believe it. Not here for sure, we are too well read to fall for this kind of stuff. Next.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It just shows you know nothing about being a Christian. Do you even know what the Bible says? I doubt you have read it.


I suggest it would take a lot more than learning the bible by rote to be a good Christian. It's one thing to _know_ the teachings of the bible and quite another to have the innate genuine kindness, compassion and empathy toward one's fellow humans which would have to be possessed by any good Christian in order to carry out G-d's will.

Your example of proselytising to the KP masses that abortion is wrong, wrong, wrong does nothing to indicate that you have any shred of kindness, compassion and empathy towards anyone or any cause except your own agenda.

Good and honourable Christians shine through what they DO, not how much they KNOW. That's what I think.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It is possible there is a connection between breast feeding and breast cancer. Those who have breast feed their baby have a reduced chance of breast cancer. I do not have a source, just what I have learned in the 40 plus years since I had my children


And it is _possible_ that you'll develop a filter between your brain and your fingers before you continue to write such unsubstantiated rubbish.

I breast fed my baby for 12 months and I developed breast cancer in the year 2000. I worked 12 years of night duty and according to statistics, it may be that this was a causal link.

There are millions of possible causal links to cancer, abortion and many other diseases/events.

To focus on abortion or not breast feeding a baby is your typical MO. Anything, just anything to support your dogged resolve that there is NO REASON ON EARTH that can justify abortion. Doesn't matter if you can't supply credible sources to back up your claims. You don't care about credibility, that you appear not to be credible do you? No, just as long as you can continue ramming your agenda down everyone's throat all is well.

Just makes me question your values Joey. Christian or otherwise.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is possible there is a connection between breast feeding and breast cancer. Those who have breast feed their baby have a reduced chance of breast cancer. I do not have a source, just what I have learned in the 40 plus years since I had my children


I breast fed and had breast cancer.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Studies, statistics are all fine and good however, I'm sure that in all of us their are unique and random mutations to cells and DNA that will never be recognized or understood.

Yes, there are identified causal links to cancer, but that's only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> There is no causal relationship between breast cancer and abortion. This is a fallacy that has been disproved over and over again. Now this fallacy is being used in the political arena to scare women out of having abortions. This is shameful!
> 
> FROM THR NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF HEALTH
> Abortion, Miscarriage, and Breast Cancer Risk
> ...


A senior member of the Australian Federal Parliament had to apologise, both in the press and in Parliament because he quoted the above article. It was pointed out to him, in no uncertain manner, that there was no connection between abortion and breast cancer. He did apologise for making the remarks, agreeing that there was no connection.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> if abortion causes breast cancer, so would miscarriages which women experience in much greater numbers then the numbers of abortions.
> Your stuff is old news and has been debunked by VERY reliable sources over 2 decades ago. You are really reaching far back trying to come up with something that may sway someone from terminating a pregnancy, it will have no impact on a women's decision. Your preaching is useless.


The same would apply to women who were forced to give their babies up for adoption when they were born. The history of the unmarried mother being made to give the baby up for adoption when the baby was born is well known. Most of these unfortunate mothers were not allowed to see and hold their babies, some were not even told whether the child was a boy or a girl. But, the article is very old and has been debunked. There is no connection. If it were true then it would also apply to mothers who delivered a stillborn child or a child who died from SIDS.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> And it is _possible_ that you'll develop a filter between your brain and your fingers before you continue to write such unsubstantiated rubbish.
> 
> I breast fed my baby for 12 months and I developed breast cancer in the year 2000. I worked 12 years of night duty and according to statistics, it may be that this was a causal link.
> 
> ...


As you are a nurse you will probably agree that some mothers just do not seem able to breast feed their babies. For some reason they just do not produce enough milk. My second child was 4 weeks prem and just wanted to sleep. She had to be wakened to feed, she would not suck, and as a result my milk flow just did not start. I only breast fed her for six weeks. When my eldest was born I had been in hospital for 6 weeks before his birth; complications, very high blood pressure, and was on a lot of medication. He was born January 1961. The hospital would not let me breast feed him because they said the medications were still in my system and would come through the milk and harm him. I had to dry my milk. Boy oh boy, was I ill as a result of that. It caused so much pain. But I did not breast feed him. The youngest I breast fed until he was three years of age. But by the laws of average, according to the article, I would have been a candidate for breast cancer, but at nearly 74 years of age I have not had any problems, the breast scans have always returned 'all clear'. One major factor is we do not have a family history of breast cancer. I thought there was enough scientific evidence to prove the family link with breast cancer. It is well known that women who carry a particular gene are more likely to suffer, and studying their family history reveals that several members, over several generations, have sucumbed to the disease. I am sorry to hear of your history and I hope you are now clear. We lost a very dear family friend, who was a midwife, in 2002 to the disease. She was initially diagnosed in 1993 after the birth of her child, and had the op. She wanted to have another child and was persuaded by a 'natural health expert' to stop taking her medication, which she did much against everyone else telling her not to do so. She then had a relapse and died very quickly. We we still miss that very dear friend.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Studies, statistics are all fine and good however, I'm sure that in all of us their are unique and random mutations to cells and DNA that will never be recognized or understood.
> 
> Yes, there are identified causal links to cancer, but that's only the tip of the iceberg.


As a fellow Oz, do you remember Eric Abetz withdrawing his statements in Federal Parliament? He initially said that there was a connection between abortion and breast cancer but then had to apologize and withdraw his remarks.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

The Australian Medical Association has attacked comments by Senator Eric Abetz linking abortion with breast cancer.
Abetz, the leader of the government in the upper house and the employment minister, appeared on the Channel 10 program The Project and was asked if he believed the factually incorrect statement that abortion leads to breast cancer.
I think the studies, and I think they date back from the 1950s, assert that there is a link between abortion and breast cancer, he said on Thursday night.
The senator then said there were organisations, other than the AMA, that had differing views.
The AMAs president, Associate Professor Brian Owler, said the senator had cherry-picked old information skewed towards an anti-abortion ideology. The comments were not based on current or conventional medical evidence, he said.
I just dont understand why a senior member of government would want to try to take on this issue and put himself out in the media using articles Im told are from the 1950s as the basis of his discussion, Owler said.
This is a serious issue and it should be discussed on the basis of current medical evidence. There is no evidence to say breast cancer and abortion are linked.
The professor said he respected freedom of speech but Abetzs comments came with significant responsibility because of his senior government role. Lets not use false evidence or try and link abortion with other things such as breast cancer, he said. I dont think its fair and its certainly not fair to people who may have experienced breast cancer.
Owler said AMA was also concerned at the involvement of senior members of government, including Abetz, with the World Congress of Families event to be held this month in Melbourne.
On Friday Abetz issued a statement that acknowledged the link was not the accepted medical view. Media reports that I have drawn or believe there is a link between abortion and breast cancer are incorrect, he said.

In my interview last night on The Project I studiously avoided doing so, and was cut off before being able to acknowledge that Dr Angela Lanfranchis views on this topic were not the accepted medical view.

Ms Freedman then quickly began asking a follow-up question.
Freedman: "It is conclusively and scientifically incorrect in the same way that linking immunisations and autism are incorrect. So when this scientific non-information is being put out there, how can you be comfortable being part of something that promotes this non-science?"
Abetz: "Well I don't know what your scientific expertise is to be able to run that commentary, I must confess I don't have that ... "

Abetz comments harmful: chief executive officer of Breast Cancer Network Australia, Maxine Morand.Photo: Supplied
Freedman: "It's not me. It's the Australian Medical Association."
Abetz: "Well there are other organisations that have differing views as some of these speakers are clinical professors ... "
On Friday morning, Senator Abetz claimed he hadn't had the chance to finish answering the original question, and did not believe in any link. 
"Media reports that I have drawn or believe there is a link between abortion and breast cancer are incorrect," Senator Abetz said in a statement. 
"In my interview last night on The Project I studiously avoided doing so, and was cut off before being able to acknowledge that Dr Angela Lanfranchi's views on this topic were not the accepted medical view."
However, Ms Freedman disputed his denial via Twitter. 
Responding to Senator Abetz's denial of the reports, she said the panel challenged him repeatedly and still he maintained there was evidence linking abortion with breast cancer.
"Not true @SenatorAbetz. You NEVER agreed that the abortion-breast cancer link was bogus on @theprojecttv. You backed it repeatedly. #StopWCF," she tweeted. 
In his statement, Senator Abetz, who is openly anti-abortion, goes on to recognise Dr Lanfranchi's position as "a breast cancer surgeon and a clinical assistant professor of surgery", and said she had a right to free speech in Australia. 
He is involved with this year's "World Congress of Families" event to be held in Melbourne later this month, where one of the topics to be discussed is abortion and breast cancer. 
"I am associating myself with the Families Conference - the broad aims of which I support. This does not mean that I endorse the views of every single speaker," he said.
The chief executive officer of Breast Cancer Network Australia said on Friday that drawing links between abortion and breast cancer was harmful and concerning.
"I think it's really harmful to give credibility to claims like this. It could potentially give women unnecessary concern about something there is absolutely no evidence for," Maxine Morand said.
"If the claims have any veracity, then present them at a scientific meeting with other experts and other surgeons in the room to debate the issue," she said.
"Have a debate where the content of the conference is around breast cancer rather than presenting it at a pro-life conference, which seems to be rather self-serving."
Ms Morand said she would be pleased if Senator Abetz would consider cancelling his attendance at the upcoming conference, as his appearance still lent credibility to such views.
In the past few days, government ministers have been ridiculed on social media for their misunderstanding of metadata, amid announcements of the controversial "data retention" policy.
However, Thursday night's comments have firmly redirected the gaze of social media users to Senator Abetz.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/i-was-cut-off-eric-abetz-blames-mia-freedman-for-reports-he-linked-abortion-to-breast-cancer-on-the-project-20140808-101q9g.html#ixzz3ALY1JxqZ

Federal minister Eric Abetz has been isolated by cabinet colleagues after referencing discredited research linking abortion procedures to the occurrence of breast cancer.
The government's leader in the Senate has been criticised for the comments made on Network Ten's The Project program while discussing his involvement in the World Congress of Families (WCF) event being held in Melbourne this month.
Asked if he agreed with a congress speaker who promoted a link between breast cancer and abortion, Senator Abetz said: 'I think the studies, and I think they date back from the 1950s, assert that there is a link between abortion and breast cancer.'
Prime Minister Tony Abbott said he had a conversation with Senator Abetz about the 'so-called research'.
'He's a little sheepish about it all and I don't think you'll find that kind of thing being said again,' he said on Friday.
Senator Abetz said he was misrepresented on the show and was cut off before he was able to acknowledge the views promoted by US surgeon Dr Angela Lanfranchi were not medically accepted.
However, a spokeswoman for The Project told AAP while some editing took place, it did not take the minister's position out of context.
'(We) stand by the interview that was broadcast as an accurate and honest representation of the conversation that took place,' she said in a statement.
Panellist Mia Freedman - who interviewed Senator Abetz on the show - said he had been given four to five opportunities to dismiss the 'sham scientific link'.
'He repeated himself several times,' she tweeted on Friday.
Told by Ms Freedman Dr Lanfranchi's statements were scientifically incorrect and that the Australian Medical Association (AMA) agreed this was the case, Senator Abetz said: 'Well, there are organisations that have differing views as some of these (congress) speakers are clinical professors ...'.
Ms Freedman publishes the mamamia.com.au website which on Friday called on Liberal MPs to withdraw from the event, saying anyone who did attend would be tacitly condoning 'hateful and false information' spread by the WFC.
Federal Health Minister Peter Dutton said it was clear there was no link between abortion and breast cancer.
'I think the evidence needs to be the driver in this area, and it's clear there is no link,' he told reporters in Brisbane.
Federal Opposition Leader Bill Shorten denounced the link as 'disgusting', saying it had no place in modern society.
'I think it is repulsive, hurtful and ignorant,' he said in Melbourne.
The AMA said the link was unhelpful and insensitive and also called on senior government MPs to reconsider associating themselves with the congress event.
Social Services Minister Kevin Andrews is expected to give the opening address on August 30.
Senator Abetz will host a lunch at Parliament House in Canberra for Dr Lanfranchi and two other congress speakers.
Mr Dutton said he was unaware of the details but it would be 'absurd' to assume the attendance of government members would amount to an endorsement of specific subjects.
Senator Abetz told Macquarie Radio he regretted making the comments, but insisted he personally had never drawn any link between cancer and abortion.
'I do not draw such a link, I am not qualified to draw such a link, I do not make such a link. Yet nearly every media outlet that I turn on or read tells me that I have made this link,' he said on Friday.
'Is it a distraction? Yes it is. Do I regret it? Yes I do.
'But at the end of the day this misrepresentation of what I said does not reflect well (on the media).'
Asked whether it was reasonable for him to comment on subjects outside his portfolio, Senator Abetz said everyone in public life had an opinion on 'matters of the family unit and the sanctity of life'.
-AAP
- See more at: http://www.skynews.com.au/news/national/2014/08/08/abetz-isolated-over-abortion-remarks.html#sthash.s17T0ZHg.dpuf


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> As you are a nurse you will probably agree that some mothers just do not seem able to breast feed their babies. For some reason they just do not produce enough milk. My second child was 4 weeks prem and just wanted to sleep. She had to be wakened to feed, she would not suck, and as a result my milk flow just did not start. I only breast fed her for six weeks. When my eldest was born I had been in hospital for 6 weeks before his birth; complications, very high blood pressure, and was on a lot of medication. He was born January 1961. The hospital would not let me breast feed him because they said the medications were still in my system and would come through the milk and harm him. I had to dry my milk. Boy oh boy, was I ill as a result of that. It caused so much pain. But I did not breast feed him. The youngest I breast fed until he was three years of age. But by the laws of average, according to the article, I would have been a candidate for breast cancer, but at nearly 74 years of age I have not had any problems, the breast scans have always returned 'all clear'. One major factor is we do not have a family history of breast cancer. I thought there was enough scientific evidence to prove the family link with breast cancer. It is well known that women who carry a particular gene are more likely to suffer, and studying their family history reveals that several members, over several generations, have sucumbed to the disease. I am sorry to hear of your history and I hope you are now clear. We lost a very dear family friend, who was a midwife, in 2002 to the disease. She was initially diagnosed in 1993 after the birth of her child, and had the op. She wanted to have another child and was persuaded by a 'natural health expert' to stop taking her medication, which she did much against everyone else telling her not to do so. She then had a relapse and died very quickly. We we still miss that very dear friend.


Thanks Eve for your sentiments. I am clear since the diagnosis and have a mammogram every 6 months.

Like you, my sister could not breast feed with her (first) child. She is an anxious person, (not to say that you are), and she followed the midwife's instructions to feed the baby only every 4 hours. My mother stayed with her for weeks after she brought the bub home and despite her pleas to 'comp' the breast feeds, my sister would have none of it. As time went by and the baby grew more frantic, my mother made a secret call to my sister's obstetrician who (G-d love him), sent his nurse to my sisters home. She changed everything.

She explained to my sister that she didn't have enough milk and the baby was hungry; that it was okay for her to give him comp meals or even change to bottle feeding; that the important thing was that the baby was getting the required calories for the day.

My sister acquiesced and gave up trying to breast feed. The baby immediately settled and all was well.

Breast feeding, for the most part, does not come naturally to new mums and for some mums, it takes quite a while to get the knack. Other mums don't even have to try because their baby knows exactly what to do and they latch on from the get go and Mum gets an easy ride. Then there are mums who just can't do it and that's okay.

I get upset when I read that some women feel unfeminine if they can't breast feed; have natural birth; feel sad after the birth of the baby. All of these things are natural for most of the time and when there is something not right, the health professionals will, most of all of the time, pick it up.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> As a fellow Oz, do you remember Eric Abetz withdrawing his statements in Federal Parliament? He initially said that there was a connection between abortion and breast cancer but then had to apologize and withdraw his remarks.


Yes, and congratulations to you Eve for bringing OZ news to KP for perusal.

Hopefully some here will read it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> Never heard Rev. Sharpton, Rev. Jackson or the Rev. Wright speak a Sermon. Your Racism is coming through again. I am not at all familiar with their interpretation of the word of Christ but can tell you that your interpretation seems off the track. But then you claim to be Jewish and that may be the reason. You are excused. Perhaps you belong to the "Jews for Jesus" group. It does not really matter, what comes from the Heart is what counts.


I have never read something so funny and stupid in my entire life.

First I knew you would play the race card, classic

I am NOT Jewish. I have been very very open about being a Catholic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:
 

> I have never read something so funny and stupid in my entire life.
> 
> First I knew you would play the race card, classic
> 
> I am NOT Jewish. I have been very very open about being a Catholic.


She is totally confused and has always been so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> And it is _possible_ that you'll develop a filter between your brain and your fingers before you continue to write such unsubstantiated rubbish.
> 
> I breast fed my baby for 12 months and I developed breast cancer in the year 2000. I worked 12 years of night duty and according to statistics, it may be that this was a causal link.
> 
> ...


Wombatnomore
you are hitting the mark.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I breast fed and had breast cancer.


Cookiequeen
I much more blame what we eat, drink and breathe to the development of cancer than anything else.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

IMO, trying to find THE cause of breast cancer is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. There are MANY causes of breast cancer! I got breast cancer at 38 years of age. I had no primary relatives with breast cancer, but two secondary ones. I got my period at the age of 13. I had my first child at 22 and my last child at 28. I never had an abortion. I nursed all three of my children without problems. I only ever took birth control pills for 5 months and never took any other hormones. I did not go into natural menopause, but went into instant menopause due to chemotherapy. I had none of the so called risk factors. 

I've done LOTS of research on the subject. There are many causal factors, genetics, exposure to carcinogens, and even viruses. Instead of trying to pinpoint one cause or the other, I think we need to look at the big picture. Our bodies are designed to fight off disease. Our immune systems are supposed to protect us. But our immune systems are under constant assault and can no longer function as they should. Our food is full of herbicides and pesticides. Despite what the for profit, corporate giants and our paid off politicians tell us, I don't believe that any amount of these chemicals are safe for the human body. And now the vast majority of our food has been genetically modified. Again, the for profit corporations tell us it is safe, but independent laboratory testing shows that these gm foods cause massive tumors in rats. It's becoming more and more difficult to find true organic food, because the genetically modified crops are corrupting the organic crops. Our water is loaded with chemicals including chlorine and chloramines. These are known to cause cancer. Our water is loaded with prescription drugs which are either flushed down the toilet or excreted through urination. If you drink water, you are on drugs, birth control drugs, antidepressants etc... These drugs are not filtered out of our water. Most water systems are also intentionally contaminated with fluoride. Fluoride is a known neurotoxin. The fluoride they put in our water is the same as the flouuride that is used as rat poison! How much rat poison are you drinking? The very air that we breathe is full of chemicals from manufacturing, from cars, from jets, from chemicals being sprayed on crops, and even from the aluminum that our governments spray into the atmosphere to slow global warming. Aluminum is also a neurotoxin. Aluminum is also in the vaccines that we are injected with. Also in the vaccines are all kinds of viruses, including animal viruses known to cause cancer.

So, what can we do about these assaults on our immune systems? Fortify your immune system with vitamins and minerals. We've been told that we get all of the vitamins and minerals that we need from our food. That's not true anymore! Modern corporate farming practices have caused the depletion of vitamins and minerals in our soil. Most of us are deficient in vital nutrician, even if we eat right. Filter your water! Get a good water filter that filters out all of the chemicals that the water companies put in, including fluoride! Fluoride has been shown to have only a minimal benefit on teeth but only the surface of the teeth. There is no benefit to ingesting fluoride, it is a known neurotoxin! And lastly (probably not beneficial at all), pester your politicians to learn what these chemicals are doing to us and encourage them to ban them. 

To my way of thinking (based on LOTS of research) these are the only ways that we can actually reduce cancers of all kinds! We are being poisoned! Cancer is big business! The very people who own the corporations that are poisoning us, are the same people who own the pharmaceutical companies that get rich by treating us. IMO, pharmaceutical companies are not looking to "cure" cancer. They are looking for new expensive "treatments" for cancer. As in everything, "follow the money"!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Cookiequeen
> I much more blame what we eat, drink and breathe to the development of cancer than anything else.


You beat me to it!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> IMO, trying to find THE cause of breast cancer is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. There are MANY causes of breast cancer! I got breast cancer at 38 years of age. I had no primary relatives with breast cancer, but two secondary ones. I got my period at the age of 13. I had my first child at 22 and my last child at 28. I never had an abortion. I nursed all three of my children without problems. I only ever took birth control pills for 5 months and never took any other hormones. I did not go into natural menopause, but went into instant menopause due to chemotherapy. I had none of the so called risk factors.
> 
> I've done LOTS of research on the subject. There are many causal factors, genetics, exposure to carcinogens, and even viruses. Instead of trying to pinpoint one cause or the other, I think we need to look at the big picture. Our bodies are designed to fight off disease. Our immune systems are supposed to protect us. But our immune systems are under constant assault and can no longer function as they should. Our food is full of herbicides and pesticides. Despite what the for profit, corporate giants and our paid off politicians tell us, I don't believe that any amount of these chemicals are safe for the human body. And now the vast majority of our food has been genetically modified. Again, the for profit corporations tell us it is safe, but independent laboratory testing shows that these gm foods cause massive tumors in rats. It's becoming more and more difficult to find true organic food, because the genetically modified crops are corrupting the organic crops. Our water is loaded with chemicals including chlorine and chloramines. These are known to cause cancer. Our water is loaded with prescription drugs which are either flushed down the toilet or excreted through urination. If you drink water, you are on drugs, birth control drugs, antidepressants etc... These drugs are not filtered out of our water. Most water systems are also intentionally contaminated with fluoride. Fluoride is a known neurotoxin. The fluoride they put in our water is the same as the flouuride that is used as rat poison! How much rat poison are you drinking? The very air that we breathe is full of chemicals from manufacturing, from cars, from jets, from chemicals being sprayed on crops, and even from the aluminum that our governments spray into the atmosphere to slow global warming. Aluminum is also a neurotoxin. Aluminum is also in the vaccines that we are injected with. Also in the vaccines are all kinds of viruses, including animal viruses known to cause cancer.
> 
> ...


The biggest risk factor for getting breast cancer is being a woman! Studies on the breast-feeding connection have been inconsistent and inconclusive. I, too, have read a lot on this topic, and decided that trying to live a healthy lifestyle with a good diet and exercise is the best I can do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You beat me to it!


I blame genetics or something chromosomal.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I blame genetics or something chromosomal.


Much of the current research focuses on an attack by "something" on rapidly developing breast tissue, probably during the teen-age, maturation years. When I was diagnosed I had no known risk factors, and I was the only person in my immediate family who had any kind of cancer. Since then, I have tested positive for the BRCA2 gene mutation. Now I'm super-vigilant, having a yearly breast MRI and mammogram. Also, breast cancer could be caused by a number of different factors and all breast cancers are not the same.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess the ideology of cancer will remain an unknown since I don't see a big rush for a cure. Too much of a big business.

Are you receiving other threads? I am not getting email from KP?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I guess the ideology of cancer will remain an unknown since I don't see a big rush for a cure. Too much of a big business.
> 
> Are you receiving other threads? I am not getting email from KP?


This is a grass-roots organization that I think is a good advocacy group for breast cancer.

http://www.bcaction.org/


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> The biggest risk factor for getting breast cancer is being a woman! Studies on the breast-feeding connection have been inconsistent and inconclusive. I, too, have read a lot on this topic, and decided that trying to live a healthy lifestyle with a good diet and exercise is the best I can do.


I agree!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I blame genetics or something chromosomal.


Research shows that there may be a link to genetics and that our chromosomes become damaged by things in our environment. You may be right. However, research is never entirely conclusive. Often, research conducted by one scientist or group of scientists, is later refuted by another scientist or group of scientists. I agree with Cookie Queen. Faced with conflicting studies, the best we can do is to live a healthy life, exercise and avoid known carcinogens to the best of our ability.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Much of the current research focuses on an attack by "something" on rapidly developing breast tissue, probably during the teen-age, maturation years. When I was diagnosed I had no known risk factors, and I was the only person in my immediate family who had any kind of cancer. Since then, I have tested positive for the BRCA2 gene mutation. Now I'm super-vigilant, having a yearly breast MRI and mammogram. Also, breast cancer could be caused by a number of different factors and all breast cancers are not the same.


I've not been tested for brca. Neither have I been offered a breast MRI. I'd like to check that out because research has shown that mammograms can actually CAUSE breast cancer. Of course, I've had lots of them. Six months after my initial diagnosis and mastectomy, my mamo showed three suspicious spots in my other breast. Biopsy showed precancerous cells for which I had lumpectomies. I'd sure like to find an alternative to mammograms.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> This is a grass-roots organization that I think is a good advocacy group for breast cancer.
> 
> http://www.bcaction.org/


Thanks for sharing. I'll need to check out where the money goes. If it goes to traditional sources, I doubt whether they're looking for a cure vs treatment. I'm tired of funding research for expensive treatment. I quit funding Komen a few years ago. With all of the money they've collected, there should have been more definitive answers long ago. IMO, current cancer research is more about profit than cure.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've not been tested for brca. Neither have I been offered a breast MRI. I'd like to check that out because research has shown that mammograms can actually CAUSE breast cancer. Of course, I've had lots of them. Six months after my initial diagnosis and mastectomy, my mamo showed three suspicious spots in my other breast. Biopsy showed precancerous cells for which I had lumpectomies. I'd sure like to find an alternative to mammograms.


I quit taking Mammos. I will only do ultrasounds. Probably does a better job than Mammos without the radiation which is so dangerous.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Research shows that there may be a link to genetics and that our chromosomes become damaged by things in our environment. You may be right. However, research is never entirely conclusive. Often, research conducted by one scientist or group of scientists, is later refuted by another scientist or group of scientists. I agree with Cookie Queen. Faced with conflicting studies, the best we can do is to live a healthy life, exercise and avoid known carcinogens to the best of our ability.


In my family the majority of the two generations born in Europe and also non smokers lived the longest. They grew their own produce and when they came to the US bought food produced locally on farms that are now housing developments and shopping malls. The ones who had cancer were either smokers or lived with second hand smoke for many years. My one grandfather was a presser in an upscale men's clothing factory where they were all exposed to carbon tetrachloride and he died at 76 of leukemia. I truly think smoking and living with a smoker are extremely high risk factors for cancer.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is totally confused and has always been so.


unbelievable

Okay, mix me up with an Lutheran or Episcopalian but Jewish, good grief. Guess my support for Israel made me Jewish. Unless I am mistaken, I have for years said I was a proud Catholic, that I loved my Church which has guided me through life. The Jewish people gave us the Ten Commandments, which is a wonderful guide to live my life, so maybe that is where they got confused.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> unbelievable
> 
> Okay, mix me up with an Lutheran or Episcopalian but Jewish, good grief. Guess my support for Israel made me Jewish. Unless I am mistaken, I have for years said I was a proud Catholic, that I loved my Church which has guided me through life. The Jewish people gave us the Ten Commandments, which is a wonderful guide to live my life, so maybe that is where they got confused.


I think she just confused you with Solo.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I think she just confused you with Solo.


Might be true. But that would be even sadder because that is a huge memory lapse. Our names are not alike, our avatars are not alike, I have always called myself Catholic and Huck has thrown my disapproval of Obamacare in my face constantly. (I oppose it because of the abortion issue, loss of religious freedom regarding forcing me to pay for contraception....) . I have stated several times the reasons for the Church to not sanction or approve of gay marriage, got slammed for that. So if she has mixed me up with Solo, as her friend I would be very worried.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> The biggest risk factor for getting breast cancer is being a woman! Studies on the breast-feeding connection have been inconsistent and inconclusive. I, too, have read a lot on this topic, and decided that trying to live a healthy lifestyle with a good diet and exercise is the best I can do.


Men have breast cancer too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Men have breast cancer too.


Yes, a few do get breast cancer, and I happen to know one who had it.

A male breast cancer story

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/24/when-men-get-breast-cancer/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Might be true. But that would be even sadder because that is a huge memory lapse. Our names are not alike, our avatars are not alike, I have always called myself Catholic and Huck has thrown my disapproval of Obamacare in my face constantly. (I oppose it because of the abortion issue, loss of religious freedom regarding forcing me to pay for contraception....) . I have stated several times the reasons for the Church to not sanction or approve of gay marriage, got slammed for that. So if she has mixed me up with Solo, as her friend I would be very worried.


I am not worried. Believe me, she has all her faculties and then some. I don't consider it a huge memory lapse, just a case of mistaken identity. Don't worry.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> unbelievable
> 
> Okay, mix me up with an Lutheran or Episcopalian but Jewish, good grief. Guess my support for Israel made me Jewish. Unless I am mistaken, I have for years said I was a proud Catholic, that I loved my Church which has guided me through life. The Jewish people gave us the Ten Commandments, which is a wonderful guide to live my life, so maybe that is where they got confused.


Hi Lakes,

I am wearing my IDF shirt today. I thought you were of the Christian fundamentalist persuasion. Surprised you are Catholic. So was my Ex - but very very lapsed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> just now you pointed out that you are misguided. It is the easiest thing to copy from the Bible, following its teachings is hard and you are having a terrible time with it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Atta girl Huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It just shows you know nothing about being a Christian. Do you even know what the Bible says? I doubt you have read it.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Exposure to cancer causing elements in our environment play a part too IMO.



SQM said:


> I blame genetics or something chromosomal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You and solo are both annoying IMO.



lovethelake said:


> Might be true. But that would be even sadder because that is a huge memory lapse. Our names are not alike, our avatars are not alike, I have always called myself Catholic and Huck has thrown my disapproval of Obamacare in my face constantly. (I oppose it because of the abortion issue, loss of religious freedom regarding forcing me to pay for contraception....) . I have stated several times the reasons for the Church to not sanction or approve of gay marriage, got slammed for that. So if she has mixed me up with Solo, as her friend I would be very worried.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Might be true. But that would be even sadder because that is a huge memory lapse. Our names are not alike, our avatars are not alike, I have always called myself Catholic and Huck has thrown my disapproval of Obamacare in my face constantly. (I oppose it because of the abortion issue, loss of religious freedom regarding forcing me to pay for contraception....) . I have stated several times the reasons for the Church to not sanction or approve of gay marriage, got slammed for that. So if she has mixed me up with Solo, as her friend I would be very worried.


She has repeatedly spoken against Christianity, the Church and denied belief in the Christian God and told us that nothing matters in the Faith as it is nothing more than a fairy tale; yet in her rush to judge you, she falsely accused you of anything she could think of, including being Jewish. So funny that she doesn't believe in Christianity (any more) but thinks she is above you in practicing it. She didn't confuse you with another either; you were just the one to bash today. Status quo. Ignore.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Exposure to cancer causing elements in our environment play a part too IMO.


damemary
I am very much convinced that that is one of the causes particularly since some Tribes have been discovered who live a chemical free life and never suffer from cancer. Again, I am very sure that what we eat, drink and breathe makes us ill and not just with cancer.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You and solo are both annoying IMO.


damemary
"equally" annoying.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Exposure to cancer causing elements in our environment play a part too IMO."

Good thinking DM.

Where I live, we are just across the river from utilities plants. Also there is a lot of cancer here. Can someone on KP knit me a lead bra?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I am not worried. Believe me, she has all her faculties and then some. I don't consider it a huge memory lapse, just a case of mistaken identity. Don't worry.


cookiequeen
thank you, neither am I. I may well have mixed up two individuals but wont waste any time to check back to see where my impression came from. As I said: "it really does not matter........" So what is the big stink about it. I guess LTL feels that being Jewish would be beneath her. Interesting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> cookiequeen
> thank you, neither am I. I may well have mixed up two individuals but wont waste any time to check back to see where my impression came from. As I said: "it really does not matter........" So what is the big stink about it. I guess LTL feels that being Jewish would be beneath her. Interesting.


That was my impression also but I did not want to be the first one to mention that point.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Might be true. But that would be even sadder because that is a huge memory lapse. Our names are not alike, our avatars are not alike, I have always called myself Catholic and Huck has thrown my disapproval of Obamacare in my face constantly. (I oppose it because of the abortion issue, loss of religious freedom regarding forcing me to pay for contraception....) . I have stated several times the reasons for the Church to not sanction or approve of gay marriage, got slammed for that. So if she has mixed me up with Solo, as her friend I would be very worried.


lovethelake
no need for you to worry about my sanity. I am verifiably functioning very well. As to me supporting many of the things you oppose, that won't change, I promise. You are against anything and everything that does not fit YOUR mold which means, you are against a large %age of the population and that puts you in a minority. Enjoy your status.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> That was my impression also but I did not want to be the first one to mention that point.


SQM
one may call me anything except a racist or bigot. I would have no objection to being put into the wrong Pew. The same God should be listening to me which ever bench I occupy. Oh those religious clubs are fighting for the Nr. 1 spot. A real children's game.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Exposure to cancer causing elements in our environment play a part too IMO.


damemary
what do we think escapes from the plastic items we have all over the house and why they change color? Chemicals are making their way into our environment. Vinyl seat covers are notorious for expelling chemical fumes. It has taken forever to get lead out of paint, now we need to get harmful chemicals out of plastics = almost impossible.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> "Exposure to cancer causing elements in our environment play a part too IMO."
> 
> Good thinking DM.
> 
> Where I live, we are just across the river from utilities plants. Also there is a lot of cancer here. Can someone on KP knit me a lead bra?


My SIL has made at least one chain mail bra. Would that be helpful?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> I am wearing my IDF shirt today. I thought you were of the Christian fundamentalist persuasion. Surprised you are Catholic. So was my Ex - but very very lapsed.


That is so strange. Today I met a new group of people. And we got chit chatting about spirituality. I mentioned how much I love my Church and faith. Then I mentioned that I loved my 12 years in parochial school and appreciated the fabulous education that I earned. They told me that they had not ever heard someone say that. I must have scrunched up my face with a look of disbelief, and they said it was true. Guess happy people don't complain, so no one hears or maybe no one wants to hear happy experiences. How strange. I mean I don't walk around with my Rosary beads around my neck, but all my friends know I am Catholic and which church I go to.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What is an IDF shirt? I honestly have no idea


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is an IDF shirt? I honestly have no idea


Israel Defense Forces.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.nationalrighttolifenews.org/news/2014/08/woman-who-regretted-her-abortion-no-options-were-presented-to-me/#.U-1cCqPQqM1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

August 12, 2014 Abortion
Woman who regretted her abortion: no options were presented to me
Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on pinterest_shareMore Sharing Services7

Editors note. This appeared at clinicquotes.com.

womansketch3Katerina, who had an abortion and suffered great emotional pain afterward:

The lady who met me there [at the local Family Planning Service] treated me as rudely as anyone could treat someone; there was no caring or concern in her manner. No options were presented to me. She said I was stupid to get pregnant and as I was 18 and at university she presumed I wanted an abortion. I remember asking about the difference between local and general anesthetic and she said, Have [a] local as then you will know what has happened and never make this mistake again. Her negative and unsupportive attitude is something I will always remember. I asked her at the time about other options, and she said, Do you want to finish Uni? I I dont remember making the decision, just that this is what I was expected to do; from the little information I had been told it seemed there would be no support and no future for me if I was to have the child

From Melinda Tankard Reist, Giving Sorrow Words: Womens Stories of Grief after Abortion, (Springfield, IL: Acorn Books, 2007) 32


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> August 12, 2014 Abortion
> Woman who regretted her abortion: no options were presented to me
> Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on pinterest_shareMore Sharing Services7
> 
> ...


_______________________________________

*I think this story is a great big lie.*


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> What is an IDF shirt? I honestly have no idea


Israeli Defense Forces - the Israeli army. Your school story was fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ProLifeAlliance/photos/a.153781571335145.28267.145170355529600/756032057776757/?type=1&theater


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Israeli Defense Forces - the Israeli army. Your school story was fun.


oorah


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Loved 'Lillies of the Field.' Still love to hear it when it's played. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> _______________________________________
> 
> *I think this story is a great big lie.*


Wombatnomore
IT IS - has been researched and no such individual has been located anywhere. PP Counselors NEVER use the language as invented in that piece of crap. PP and all other Clinic Personnel is extremely well trained and VERY caring and tremendously supportive no matter which decision the individual makes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> August 12, 2014 Abortion
> Woman who regretted her abortion: no options were presented to me
> Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on pinterest_shareMore Sharing Services7
> 
> ...


Country Bumpkins
you need to use that story on dumber folks than us. We are very familiar with the counseling given by Providers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> you need to use that story on dumber folks than us. We are very familiar with the counseling given by Providers.


I don't know any.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> oorah


How do you know Oorah?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I stand corrected. Much better. Thank you.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> "equally" annoying.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

With points? You'll be on Broadway. On Broadway.



SQM said:


> "Exposure to cancer causing elements in our environment play a part too IMO."
> 
> Good thinking DM.
> 
> Where I live, we are just across the river from utilities plants. Also there is a lot of cancer here. Can someone on KP knit me a lead bra?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We all noticed it.



SQM said:


> That was my impression also but I did not want to be the first one to mention that point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> you need to use that story on dumber folks than us. We are very familiar with the counseling given by Providers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> How do you know Oorah?


I thought oorah was Marines??


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I thought oorah was Marines??


It is. But I think those Israeli soldiers are honorable like our Marines


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> How do you know Oorah?


NCIS................duh

No many of my friends are retired military. Virginia is very military (Quantico, naval bases, army bases.....) hard not to know people that served our country. Besides that they are great to know when you have a copperhead in your back yard where the dogs play, they are great shots.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> IT IS - has been researched and no such individual has been located anywhere. PP Counselors NEVER use the language as invented in that piece of crap. PP and all other Clinic Personnel is extremely well trained and VERY caring and tremendously supportive no matter which decision the individual makes.


Exactly. As soon as I read the claims against the PP staff member I knew it was a lie. It's a shame that this sort of propaganda is obviously legal, but of course, freedom of speech is a panacea.

If it's written, it's gotta be true! :mrgreen:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know any.


pricelessly funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> you need to use that story on dumber folks than us.





Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know any.


Perfect response CB; Ditto for me as well. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect response CB; Ditto for me as well. :thumbup:


Yes I agree it was. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> NCIS................duh
> 
> No many of my friends are retired military. Virginia is very military (Quantico, naval bases, army bases.....) hard not to know people that served our country. Besides that they are great to know when you have a copperhead in your back yard where the dogs play, they are great shots.


Ha Ha Ha Ha Dear Lakes

OORAH is an online very orthodox Jewish Organization. What is your oorah?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Dear Lakes
> 
> OORAH is an online very orthodox Jewish Organization. What is your oorah?


Learned something today and it's just 7:20 a.m.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect response CB; Ditto for me as well. :thumbup:


knitpresentgifts
the dumb have landed like Flies on ...........................


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> the dumb have landed like Flies on ...........................


Deleted not worth it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And it didn't drift from the rightie tighties.



cookiequeen said:


> Learned something today and it's just 7:20 a.m.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> And it didn't drift from the rightie tighties.


What is your problem? Do you always call people names? Or just on KP? You have alot of hate built up for people. That is not good for the body. It causes heart problems and cancer. Not good for the soul either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some people bring out the worst in me. Been to the doctor and my body is fine. My soul is better.



Country Bumpkins said:


> What is your problem? Do you always call people names? Or just on KP? You have alot of hate built up for people. That is not good for the body. It causes heart problems and cancer. Not good for the soul either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Some people bring out the worst in me. Been to the doctor and my body is fine. My soul is better.


Why so much bitterness?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Repeated slowly.....some people bring out the worst in me.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Why so much bitterness?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Repeated slowly.....some people bring out the worst in me.


.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> _______________________________________
> 
> *I think this story is a great big lie.*


Agree--and obviously one made up by a Brit or Canadian. Who in the States uses phrases like "in university" and "finishing Uni"?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree--and obviously one made up by a Brit or Canadian. Who in the States uses phrases like "in university" and "finishing Uni"?


Hey Mos is back again and as ingenious as ever.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey Mos is back again and as ingenious as ever.


Thanks, SQM.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She has repeatedly spoken against Christianity, the Church and denied belief in the Christian God and told us that nothing matters in the Faith as it is nothing more than a fairy tale; yet in her rush to judge you, she falsely accused you of anything she could think of, including being Jewish. So funny that she doesn't believe in Christianity (any more) but thinks she is above you in practicing it. She didn't confuse you with another either; you were just the one to bash today. Status quo. Ignore.


Huckleberry is always in a rush to write something nasty about anyone on the right, that she doesn't think at all. 99% of her posts have no meaning to what was being discussed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy 20th birthday NAFTA. 20 years later it is still sucking businesses and, of course, jobs out of our country. The promised boom to Mexico's economy didn't materialize either. Mexico's loss, - their citizens, became our gain - illegal immigrants. I would like to thank Bill Clinton for singing the praises of this treaty on the campaign trail and for signing the treaty. A job well done Bill. 

Ross Perot was certainly correct about NAFTA. 

There is a new treaty that Obama is pushing. It is equivalent to a "Pacific" NAFTA or a NAFTA on steroids. I just hope that Congress isn't stupid enough to pass this treaty through, but history has been known to repeat itself.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> "
> I don't know how anyone on KP can say a particular statement is a LIE unless they were in the room with that person when it happened. So unless you can PROVE a statement is a Lie, please refrain from calling it such. Many are to willing to call something a LIE if is against their belief. Why can't they say, "I don't believe it is true" and then explain why.


Unless YOU were in the room with that person when it happened, how would you know it is the TRUTH?

Goes both ways you know!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why so much bitterness?


Country Bumpkins
why so much dislike for others on your part?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree--and obviously one made up by a Brit or Canadian. Who in the States uses phrases like "in university" and "finishing Uni"?


susanmos2000
foreigners no doubt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree--and obviously one made up by a Brit or Canadian. Who in the States uses phrases like "in university" and "finishing Uni"?


susanmos2000
foreigners no doubt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree--and obviously one made up by a Brit or Canadian. Who in the States uses phrases like "in university" and "finishing Uni"?


susanmos2000
foreigners no doubt. So nice to see you. Huck


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Dear Lakes
> 
> OORAH is an online very orthodox Jewish Organization. What is your oorah?


Hello..............

What Marines say to each other. How could you not know that. Good grief haven't you ever watched NCIS? No offense, but I know of no Red blooded American over the age of 18 that would not know that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This statement is found at http://clinicquotes.com/ If you check that website, it is a collection of statements made by people that are both for and against abortion. It does not say they are only from the US.
> I don't know how anyone on KP can say a particular statement is a LIE unless they were in the room with that person when it happened. So unless you can PROVE a statement is a Lie, please refrain from calling it such. Many are to willing to call something a LIE if is against their belief. Why can't they say, "I don't believe it is true" and then explain why.


Thank you Joeys. They can't face the truth so they have the need to say everything is a lie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> why so much dislike for others on your part?


Which one have I disliked, Ingried?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This statement is found at http://clinicquotes.com/ If you check that website, it is a collection of statements made by people that are both for and against abortion. It does not say they are only from the US.
> I don't know how anyone on KP can say a particular statement is a LIE unless they were in the room with that person when it happened. So unless you can PROVE a statement is a Lie, please refrain from calling it such. Many are to willing to call something a LIE if is against their belief. Why can't they say, "I don't believe it is true" and then explain why.


My statement was '*I think* this story is a great big lie.'

Key words - I think...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy 20th birthday NAFTA. 20 years later it is still sucking businesses and, of course, jobs out of our country. The promised boom to Mexico's economy didn't materialize either. Mexico's loss, - their citizens, became our gain - illegal immigrants. I would like to thank Bill Clinton for singing the praises of this treaty on the campaign trail and for signing the treaty. A job well done Bill.
> 
> Ross Perot was certainly correct about NAFTA.
> 
> There is a new treaty that Obama is pushing. It is equivalent to a "Pacific" NAFTA or a NAFTA on steroids. I just hope that Congress isn't stupid enough to pass this treaty through, but history has been known to repeat itself.


Yes lets all celebrate what a good job Clinton did for this nation, and the left blames business for leaving this country. Maybe they should read what happen in France to see why. Our country can not stop doing the tax until you have no other choice but to leave.

And just think if President passes this one we will be reading more countrys on our labels.

Wooho, Now that Hiliary has distance herself from the President and gets elected she can further Bill's plan of making this country worthless by allowing who knows what other countrys to trade here with lower tariff's so we can not compete


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy 20th birthday NAFTA. 20 years later it is still sucking businesses and, of course, jobs out of our country. The promised boom to Mexico's economy didn't materialize either. Mexico's loss, - their citizens, became our gain - illegal immigrants. I would like to thank Bill Clinton for singing the praises of this treaty on the campaign trail and for signing the treaty. A job well done Bill.
> 
> Ross Perot was certainly correct about NAFTA.
> 
> There is a new treaty that Obama is pushing. It is equivalent to a "Pacific" NAFTA or a NAFTA on steroids. I just hope that Congress isn't stupid enough to pass this treaty through, but history has been known to repeat itself.


I am opposed to the "new" trade agreement, the name of which escapes me, but I think it's with Pacific rim countries.i don't understand how that would help American workers,


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello..............
> 
> What Marines say to each other. How could you not know that. Good grief haven't you ever watched NCIS? No offense, but I know of no Red blooded American over the age of 18 that would not know that.


What is NCIS? And I guess I am not too read bloodied since I don't eat much red meat.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know any.


Start with anybody who believes your reverse fairy tale. That counts the bunch of us out for sure.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> the dumb have landed like Flies on ...........................


And their feet are stuck in it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> What is NCIS? And I guess I am not too read bloodied since I don't eat much red meat.


You might want to increase that intake to increase brain cell function, with a side of fish.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree--and obviously one made up by a Brit or Canadian. Who in the States uses phrases like "in university" and "finishing Uni"?


Or by someone who is prejudiced against Brits and Canadians and wants to make them look mean spirited and stupid. Guess there is enough mean spirited to go around anyway.

Can't believe what some people accept as truth. My freshman social studies prof must be in his heaven ROCLHAO over what propaganda some people swallow. And I wonder whether the claque supporting the nonsense believes it or is just egging others on to look stupid.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You might want to increase that intake to increase brain cell function, with a side of fish.


Some people don't watch TV. Maybe their brain cells work better.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You might want to increase that intake to increase brain cell function, with a side of fish.


Hey! You are being provocative for little reason.

I do not watch television much. I like it for news and some of my favorite spooky shows.

I am pretty smart. So I assume whatever brain cell function I have, is still a few stanines to the right of most.

Thanks for the food suggestion. I am okay with fish; I need encouragement for my broccoli.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Start with anybody who believes your reverse fairy tale. That counts the bunch of us out for sure.


Huh?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hey! You are being provocative for little reason.
> 
> I do not watch television much. I like it for news and some of my favorite spooky shows.
> 
> ...


Sorry, my flag is only red, white and blue not rainbow.

Sorry that you find a 5 such an achievement


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And their feet are stuck in it.


MarilynKnits
now I know why they are kicking so much muck all over the place.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> What is NCIS? And I guess I am not too read bloodied since I don't eat much red meat.


You shouldn't need to watch or know what NCIS is to have heard or know that "oohrah" is normally associated with the Marines although is widely used throughout all the military services.

As LTL said, any intelligent, common-sense/knowledgable/aware American, (and many non-Americans) know.

The 'word' expresses spirit, excellence in your work, moral conviction, agreement and acknowledgement, confidence and is a motivating influence between those who give of themselves to serve YOU.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry, my flag is only red, white and blue not rainbow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You shouldn't need to watch or know what NICS is to have heard or know that "hooah" is normally associated with the Marines although is widely used throughout all the military services.
> 
> As LTL said, any intelligent, common-sense/knowledgable/aware American, (and many non-Americans) know.
> 
> The 'word' expresses spirit, excellence in your work, moral conviction, agreement and acknowledge, confidence and is a motivating influence between those who give of themselves to serve YOU.


Actually it started with the Navy SEALS.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You shouldn't need to watch or know what NICS is to have heard or know that "oohrah" is normally associated with the Marines although is widely used throughout all the military services.
> 
> As LTL said, any intelligent, common-sense/knowledgable/aware American, (and many non-Americans) know.
> 
> The 'word' expresses spirit, excellence in your work, moral conviction, agreement and acknowledge, confidence and is a motivating influence between those who give of themselves to serve YOU.


knitpresentgifts
"attention all you dummies", is what you are so eloquently expressing. Now work on your moral conviction.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You shouldn't need to watch or know what NCIS is to have heard or know that "oohrah" is normally associated with the Marines although is widely used throughout all the military services.
> 
> As LTL said, any intelligent, common-sense/knowledgable/aware American, (and many non-Americans) know.
> 
> The 'word' expresses spirit, excellence in your work, moral conviction, agreement and acknowledgement, confidence and is a motivating influence between those who give of themselves to serve YOU.


For someone who is so heart-sick of being 'attacked' and maligned, you do nothing to protect yourself do you?

Next time you launch into a soliloquy of heart break over on D&P, at least remind yourself you're deluded. It's already known that you are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> For someone who is so heart-sick of being 'attacked' and maligned, you do nothing to protect yourself do you?
> 
> Next time you launch into a soliloquy of heart break over on D&P, at least remind yourself you're deluded. It's already known that you are.


You never could comprehend what you read Lisa. I see you are still trying to make other's posts become relevant to your hateful behavior and fit your agenda and idiotic thoughts.

The post of mine you responded to has NOTHING to do with what you wrote, you like to hate and cause strife.

I recognize you hang onto my every word but do try to let go.

Have a pleasant day, ... if you can.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You never could comprehend what you read Lisa. I see you are still trying to make other's posts become relevant to your hateful behavior and fit your agenda and idiotic thoughts.
> 
> I recognize you hang onto my every word but do try to let go.
> 
> Have a pleasant day, ... if you can.


Give it a break. Wombat is NOT Lisa.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Give it a break. Wombat is NOT Lisa.


Thanks Eve.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You never could comprehend what you read Lisa. I see you are still trying to make other's posts become relevant to your hateful behavior and fit your agenda and idiotic thoughts.
> 
> The post of mine you responded to has NOTHING to do with what you wrote, you like to hate and cause strife.
> 
> ...


You're only supporting my original statement KPG. And more than that, you're only confirming your hypocrisy. Next time you wail into the wind about how badly you're being treated, stick a great big knitted sock into your mouth and blow!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You're only supporting my original statement KPG. And more than that, you're only confirming your hypocrisy. Next time you wail into the wind about how badly you're being treated, stick a great big knitted sock into your mouth and blow!


Wombatnomore
what a delightful sight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/256101496449/photos/a.10151835868031450.1073741825.256101496449/10152557177441450/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I am opposed to the "new" trade agreement, the name of which escapes me, but I think it's with Pacific rim countries.i don't understand how that would help American workers,


I won't be helping American workers at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If I may ask, is this an unusually honest statement or a typo? Thank you. I don't want to misunderstand.



soloweygirl said:


> I won't be helping American workers at all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> If I may ask, is this an unusually honest statement or a typo? Thank you. I don't want to misunderstand.


It should be "It won't be helping ..." I was referring to the new treaty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying your intent.



soloweygirl said:


> It should be "It won't be helping ..." I was referring to the new treaty.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You shouldn't need to watch or know what NCIS is to have heard or know that "oohrah" is normally associated with the Marines although is widely used throughout all the military services.
> 
> As LTL said, any intelligent, common-sense/knowledgable/aware American, (and many non-Americans) know.
> 
> The 'word' expresses spirit, excellence in your work, moral conviction, agreement and acknowledgement, confidence and is a motivating influence between those who give of themselves to serve YOU.


Why the gratuitous insult? Did it make you feel better?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why the gratuitous insult? Did it make you feel better?


My response of explanation was neither gratuitous nor an insult. YOU just said you're pretty smart; yet you didn't know the most common military expressions. I explained it to you (as did LTL).

You have regularly insulted the USA military, yet apparantely don't know much of anything about it.

I feel fine and hope you do as well.

Go war on someone else; Wombat seems to be up to a fight; perhaps you can begin with her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This non-gratuitous insult will make me feel better:

You are a narcissistic ass.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why the gratuitous insult? Did it make you feel better?


Don't feel insulted! Often, very intelligent people focus on areas of interest and don't necessarily fill their brains with minutiae.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> This non-gratuitous insult will make me feel better:
> 
> You are a narcissistic ass.


Classic O'cultist aka AOLW response. Classy.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Classic O'cultist aka AOLW response. Classy.


And your response is superfluous!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Classic O'cultist aka AOLW response. Classy.


Okay I will make it classier - Mrs. Gifts is a self-important lady constantly seeking approval.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay I will make it classier - Mrs. Gifts is a self-important lady constantly seeking approval.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> And your response is superfluous!


No, just right and true


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Lakes,

I reposted and made it righter and truer.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Okay I will make it classier - Mrs. Gifts is a self-important lady constantly seeking approval.


Sorry but I must object very strongly to your comments above, she definitely aint no lady. I could think of a lot of things but lady aint one of em.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but I must object very strongly to your comments above, she definitely aint no lady. I could think of a lot of things but lady aint one of em.


How about "individual" pronounced out syllable by syllable, emphasis on the third one? I had a professor once who used to do that sort of sounding out, making his voice as pompous as he could, to emphasize his opinion of the "in-di-vid'-ual". His eye roll was impressive as well.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> How about "individual" pronounced out syllable by syllable, emphasis on the third one? I had a professor once who used to do that sort of sounding out, making his voice as pompous as he could, to emphasize his opinion of the "in-di-vid'-ual". His eye roll was impressive as well.


I have a friend who pronounces the word 'comfortable' as come for table. I am often prompted to reply 'no, but I will come for dinner.'


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My response of explanation was neither gratuitous nor an insult. YOU just said you're pretty smart; yet you didn't know the most common military expressions. I explained it to you (as did LTL).
> 
> You have regularly insulted the USA military, yet apparantely don't know much of anything about it.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
you on your war path again? WHEN EVER did she insult the military? You are accusing everyone of this. You are having a "military problem" and I wonder what it is. Glad you are not a Cop or your fingers would be on the trigger constantly. At least as it stands, you only can shoot with your mouth and stuff that comes from it is quite bad.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you on your war path again? WHEN EVER did she insult the military? You are accusing everyone of this. You are having a "military problem" and I wonder what it is. Glad you are not a Cop or your fingers would be on the trigger constantly. At least as it stands, you only can shoot with your mouth and stuff that comes from it is quite bad.


I think I'd prefer bullets!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My response of explanation was neither gratuitous nor an insult. YOU just said you're pretty smart; yet you didn't know the most common military expressions. I explained it to you (as did LTL).
> 
> You have regularly insulted the USA military, yet apparantely don't know much of anything about it.
> 
> ...


knitpresengifts
we hear you. "Achtung!" the imaginary leader is speaking and we give a hoot what she says. No wonder her anger increases.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you on your war path again? WHEN EVER did she insult the military? You are accusing everyone of this. You are having a "military problem" and I wonder what it is. Glad you are not a Cop or your fingers would be on the trigger constantly. At least as it stands, you only can shoot with your mouth and stuff that comes from it is quite bad.


Thanks Huckle.

I also could not remember saying anything insulting about the military. And thanks to all the Posters who roller skated with me. I think we elbowed her out of our way and over the railing. Bub bye for now, Mrs. Gifts.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Huckle.
> 
> I also could not remember saying anything insulting about the military. And thanks to all the Posters who roller skated with me. I think we elbowed her out of our way and over the railing. Bub bye for now, Mrs. Gifts.


Dearest Sloth,

I don't think I've ever seen you insult any institution ever. Hold on a bit, I'm coming up to the canopy to hang with you and yes, I have algae in my fur!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Dearest Sloth,
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen you insult any institution ever. Hold on a bit, I'm coming up to the canopy to hang with you and yes, I have algae in my fur!


Yummy. Come on up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

God is not dead.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> This non-gratuitous insult will make me feel better:
> 
> You are a narcissistic ass.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: The sloth misses nothing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The sloth is classy and funny.



SQM said:


> Okay I will make it classier - Mrs. Gifts is a self-important lady constantly seeking approval.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More better, as my Amish neighbor said.



SQM said:


> Hi Lakes,
> 
> I reposted and made it righter and truer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but I must object very strongly to your comments above, she definitely aint no lady. I could think of a lot of things but lady aint one of em.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God is not dead.


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> :?: :?: :?:


The movie watched it last night. You have to see it to know . Good movie.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey, SQM! I ran into this video on sloths. Its cool! Just for you!
http://www.metaspoon.com/sloth-rescue-center-panama/?d=a&utm_expid=83414753-11.NXbSVXdxRjCdhrspbQCDJA.1&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.metaspoon.com%2F86-year-old-gymnast-johanna-quaas%2F%3Fd%3Da


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shows you how adorable they are and what those claws can do.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hey, SQM! I ran into this video on sloths. Its cool! Just for you!
> http://www.metaspoon.com/sloth-rescue-center-panama/?d=a&utm_expid=83414753-11.NXbSVXdxRjCdhrspbQCDJA.1&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.metaspoon.com%2F86-year-old-gymnast-johanna-quaas%2F%3Fd%3Da


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God is not dead.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

God is *NOT* Dead!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This condition should no longer be a reason to recommend an abortion. My daughter's neighbor had 2 babies with this condition. After surgery and some extra time in the hospital. they are both healthy children. ages 2 and 4 now.
> .lifenews.com/2014/05/26/13-years-ago-they-rejected-doctors-abortion-suggestion-now-their-son-is-fighting-for-his-life-again/


Joey, what a blessing (times two!) that your neighbor's children are happy and healthy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The movie watched it last night. You have to see it to know . Good movie.


CB: I'll tell you what I told the sloth; you don't need to watch the movie to know this. Any intelligent, thinking, common-sense/aware American should know this!!!

Now don't go call me ugly names like the sloth did! :-D :-D :-D

P.S. Isn't that a fantastic movie? I want to see it again.

BTW: I wonder if SQM knows "Sloth" is one of the seven deadly sins .... :evil:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hey, SQM! I ran into this video on sloths. Its cool! Just for you!
> \
> 
> Knitter from Nebraska
> THANK YOU for sharing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> God is *NOT* Dead!


knitpresentgifts,
when did you last see him?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hey, SQM! I ran into this video on sloths. Its cool! Just for you!
> http://www.metaspoon.com/sloth-rescue-center-panama/?d=a&utm_expid=83414753-11.NXbSVXdxRjCdhrspbQCDJA.1&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.metaspoon.com%2F86-year-old-gymnast-johanna-quaas%2F%3Fd%3Da


That was wonderful. Big thanks. Re: those who wish to annoy me - please take note of the claws and the bite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hiya SQ and libs!
I see the beast is still over here trying hard to look important.
Little does she know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you on your war path again? WHEN EVER did she insult the military? You are accusing everyone of this. You are having a "military problem" and I wonder what it is. Glad you are not a Cop or your fingers would be on the trigger constantly. At least as it stands, you only can shoot with your mouth and stuff that comes from it is quite bad.


Huck,
We should make her some pom poms and she can play cheerleader.
Go 4ce!!!!! Does the boar actually think that we know nothing about the military? Does it not know that our spouses, brothers and children have served in the military? 
Just more verbal flatulence from that mouth of hers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Classic O'cultist aka AOLW response. Classy.


What would you know about class?, Pudgy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay I will make it classier - Mrs. Gifts is a self-important lady constantly seeking approval.


But when she has her runs of the mouth she only finds disapproval.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Brat,

Don't fret over Mrs. Gifts. She requires the attention and is very unhappy without it - or should I say feels empty without it. Let us move on to a different topic. Hers was too inane to parse over for long.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry, my flag is only red, white and blue not rainbow.
> 
> Sorry that you find a 5 such an achievement


Could you get any bitchier? I guess that 5 tops your 0 any day, Pudgy


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks Huckle.
> 
> I also could not remember saying anything insulting about the military. And thanks to all the Posters who roller skated with me. I think we elbowed her out of our way and over the railing. Bub bye for now, Mrs. Gifts.


That just proves the gang mentality is alive, well and prospering on KP. What's next rioting and looting?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That just proves the gang mentality is alive, well and prospering on KP. What's next rioting and looting?


No, it proves that her friends have her back. You should only be so lucky.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Brat,
> 
> Don't fret over Mrs. Gifts. She requires the attention and is very unhappy without it - or should I say feels empty without it. Let us move on to a different topic. Hers was too inane to parse over for long.


She isn't worth the energy it takes to fret. Her and her CINO friends thrive on conflict.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What would you know about class?, Pudgy?


WOW, this day is so very special. The Brat has come back just to attack certain people. Very special indeed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> WOW, this day is so very special. The Brat has come back just to attack certain people. Very special indeed.


No, I am not here to attack. Just replying to some who have attacked.
Don't you know the difference?
But I am flattered by the rest of your response. Not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That just proves the gang mentality is alive, well and prospering on KP. What's next rioting and looting?


Is this not solowey attacking?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And she runs away.......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hiya SQ and libs!
> I see the beast is still over here trying hard to look important.
> Little does she know.


"Little does she know." Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They try but just not very clever or interesting.



BrattyPatty said:


> No, it proves that her friends have her back. You should only be so lucky.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is this not solowey attacking?


She's trying, but it falls flat every time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That just proves the gang mentality is alive, well and prospering on KP. What's next rioting and looting?


Yep, time to unwatch Joey's thread. Nothing but those who post only to run their ugly mouths attempting to place everyone beneath themselves; which frankly is impossible. They need good people to insult, so let's not give them their hearts' desire. See you around where the good people congregate Solo and Joey!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> That was wonderful. Big thanks. Re: those who wish to annoy me - please take note of the claws and the bite!


Ahahahaha! I think you need to trim your nails!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, time to unwatch Joey's thread. Nothing but those who post only to run their ugly mouths attempting to place everyone beneath themselves; which frankly is impossible. They need good people to insult, so let's not give them their hearts' desire. See you around where the good people congregate Solo and Joey!


You think too highly of yourself. You would never fit on a list of my heart's desires. Why are you here? You have had not one nice word to say to anyone. Go back to your mirror and praise yourself. You won't get any here.
So far there haven't been any "good" people to insult. Just you and your band of CINOS. You have nobody to blame but yourself if you are insulted. You make it too easy.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That just proves the gang mentality is alive, well and prospering on KP. What's next rioting and looting?


I don't know... Seems like your gang trotted right over and did the same. Hmmm? One of them is very proficient at verbal rioting and looting. She just can't stay away. She needs an outlet for the nasty side of her personality. She comes here to spew her poison. Perhaps, a dual personality?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, time to unwatch Joey's thread. Nothing but those who post only to run their ugly mouths attempting to place everyone beneath themselves; which frankly is impossible. They need good people to insult, so let's not give them their hearts' desire. See you around where the good people congregate Solo and Joey!


Know thyself!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, I am not here to attack. Just replying to some who have attacked.
> Don't you know the difference?
> But I am flattered by the rest of your response. Not.


You are not here to attack, yet that is all you have done since you came on the thread. FYI, your replies are attacks. It's too bad you don't understand the difference.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are not here to attack, yet that is all you have done since you came on the thread. FYI, your replies are attacks. It's too bad you don't understand the difference.


word


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, time to unwatch Joey's thread. Nothing but those who post only to run their ugly mouths attempting to place everyone beneath themselves; which frankly is impossible. They need good people to insult, so let's not give them their hearts' desire. See you around where the good people congregate Solo and Joey!


Bye-bye


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Bye-bye


Unfortunately, she will be back.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, it proves that her friends have her back. You should only be so lucky.


It is so good to have you back, Bratty! Missed your wit and humor.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, time to unwatch Joey's thread. Nothing but those who post only to run their ugly mouths attempting to place everyone beneath themselves; which frankly is impossible. They need good people to insult, so let's not give them their hearts' desire. See you around where the good people congregate Solo and Joey!


Back into your caves. Your meanness will not be missed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is so good to have you back, Bratty! Missed your wit and humor.


Thanks, Marilyn. I missed you too! I was laid up for a while but feeling pretty good today.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, Marilyn. I missed you too! I was laid up for a while but feeling pretty good today.


Sorry for the health setback. Hope you enjoy good health from now on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> God is *NOT* Dead!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Unfortunately, she will be back.


Yes, I know, but every once in a while, actually rarely, I have an optimistic moment about her. I imagine my bubble will be burst shortly.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Yes, I know, but every once in a while, actually rarely, I have an optimistic moment about her. I imagine my bubble will be burst shortly.


Enjoy the peace while you can, Cindy.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Enjoy the peace while you can, Cindy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Again, Thanks to all The Roller Derby Women who said such nice things on my behalf.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Again, Thanks to all The Roller Derby Women who said such nice things on my behalf.


All of us good guys circle the wagons for each other. That's what friends are for. And face it, you are a sweetie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Unfortunately, she will be back.


BrattyPatty
KPG threatens quite frequently to go off into the sunset only to appear again and again. She just cannot live without us and disturbing some stuff.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> All of us good guys circle the wagons for each other. That's what friends are for. And face it, you are a sweetie.


MarilynKnits
united we gather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful Photo of Noah, Miscarried at 12 Weeks, Shows Unborn Babys Humanity
> 
> by Sarah Jones Zagorski | Baton Rouge, LA | LifeNews.com | 2/28/14 1:42 PM
> 
> ...


So very sad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful Photo of Noah, Miscarried at 12 Weeks, Shows Unborn Babys Humanity
> 
> by Sarah Jones Zagorski | Baton Rouge, LA | LifeNews.com | 2/28/14 1:42 PM
> 
> ...


It's a plastic replica of what they want you to think is a fetus.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> British Student Hangs Herself After Terrible Grief Following Abortion
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 2/27/14 11:30 AM
> 
> ...


uh huh. Where are the stories of the other women who have abortions and go on to live absolutely normal lives and even have
children later in life? Are their stories not sick or sad enough for you to post?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So very sad.


yes abortion can be sad especially when it is forced on someone like a parent or a selfish boyfriend. Most of these girls go on to lead very normal lives and eventually have other children.
There are many reasons for abortion and no one should judge the women who chose to have one. That job belongs to the spirit upstairs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> KPG threatens quite frequently to go off into the sunset only to appear again and again. She just cannot live without us and disturbing some stuff.


Huck
As she has proved time and time again. Such a wretched soul.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Again, Thanks to all The Roller Derby Women who said such nice things on my behalf.


We have your back, SQM. That's what friends are for!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sometimes they do use suction. Other times they use the same technique as a D & C. Nothing ghoulish as the crap you post, joey


It is all ghoulish.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is all ghoulish.


So are tonsilectomies, heart transplants etc. D& C is a widely 
used procedure for many female problems.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So are tonsilectomies, heart transplants etc. D& C is a widely
> used procedure for many female problems.


But murder is more ghoulish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They crawl back to Denim & Pearls. Of course no one from our group can stand the righteous blather and kissy face bonding. Bye bye.



BrattyPatty said:


> You think too highly of yourself. You would never fit on a list of my heart's desires. Why are you here? You have had not one nice word to say to anyone. Go back to your mirror and praise yourself. You won't get any here.
> So far there haven't been any "good" people to insult. Just you and your band of CINOS. You have nobody to blame but yourself if you are insulted. You make it too easy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bet your bippy.



BrattyPatty said:


> Unfortunately, she will be back.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All for one and one for all.



Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> united we gather.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The question is 'why does she wish to think this way?' She's a one-trick pony and cut and paste is her only weapon. What has made her this way? Others may join in occasionally, but joey has only one fixation. She keeps me wondering.



BrattyPatty said:


> It's a plastic replica of what they want you to think is a fetus.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> All of us good guys circle the wagons for each other. That's what friends are for. And face it, you are a sweetie.


So you are implying that "we" aka 'them' are Indians/Native Americans and we are the bad guys?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No dear. You just did that. Spoiling for a fight?



lovethelake said:


> So you are implying that "we" aka 'them' are Indians/Native Americans and we are the bad guys?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So you are implying that "we" aka 'them' are Indians/Native Americans and we are the bad guys?


No, you are implying that. Try being positive for a day.You might enjoy it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But murder is more ghoulish.


word


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful Photo of Noah, Miscarried at 12 Weeks, Shows Unborn Babys Humanity
> 
> by Sarah Jones Zagorski | Baton Rouge, LA | LifeNews.com | 2/28/14 1:42 PM
> 
> ...


You've really crossed a line here. It's all well and good to have a discussion about abortion. Posting a picture of a dead fetus is out of line. We all know what fetuses look like. We don't need any graphic reminders from you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially invented pictures designed to inflame the discussion.



MaidInBedlam said:


> You've really crossed a line here. It's all well and good to have a discussion about abortion. Posting a picture of a dead fetus is out of line. We all know what fetuses look like. We don't need any graphic reminders from you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> word


Sorry I don't understand?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma
really, how did that body get so smooth and waxy? Not a wrinkle in sight and many other details missing. Really? I have a Dollhouse Doll like she shows. Tell your bosses to hire a better Artist to make a likeness, with this one they are making a fool of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You've really crossed a line here. It's all well and good to have a discussion about abortion. Posting a picture of a dead fetus is out of line. We all know what fetuses look like. We don't need any graphic reminders from you.


MailInBedlam
that is NOT the picture of a Fetus. Go to Medical books and look at what a Fetus looks like at 12 weeks gestation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> The question is 'why does she wish to think this way?' She's a one-trick pony and cut and paste is her only weapon. What has made her this way? Others may join in occasionally, but joey has only one fixation. She keeps me wondering.


damemary
there seems some real guilt in her Life and she is looking for redemption.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So you are implying that "we" aka 'them' are Indians/Native Americans and we are the bad guys?


lovethelake
say what?????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> there seems some real guilt in her Life and she is looking for redemption.


Interesting spin Huckle.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So you are implying that "we" aka 'them' are Indians/Native Americans and we are the bad guys?


You are just the one who twists words others say to make yourself think you are a precious and brilliant one. You are the one who implied Native Americans are bad guys. I was thinking more of protecting the inner circle from marauding hyenas and other wild life predators.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> No dear. You just did that. Spoiling for a fight?


Nope just find it interesting that when Libs use the phrase circling the wagon (against Indians) is not a form of racism. Good VS evil, cowboys VS Indians....................


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You are just the one who twists words others say to make yourself think you are a precious and brilliant one. You are the one who implied Native Americans are bad guys. I was thinking more of protecting the inner circle from marauding hyenas and other wild life predators.


Yeah right...............you are fooling no one with that back peddling. You blew it, admit is, it will be over.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sorry, double post


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> sorry, double post


Oh please! The more you try and dig yourself out the deeper in you get! You would do better to let it go. With every excuse you try, it makes you look like a twit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yeah right...............you are fooling no one with that back peddling. You blew it, admit is, it will be over.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Good try, Chubs!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Nope just find it interesting that when Libs use the phrase circling the wagon (against Indians) is not a form of racism. Good VS evil, cowboys VS Indians....................


By this point, most of us think that the American Indians were good and the government/military at that time were evil. Actually, the ladies were coming to my defense against Mrs. Gifts accusations that I made negative comments against our current military, which was most kind indeed.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> By this point, most of us think that the American Indians were good and the government/military at that time were evil. Actually, the ladies were coming to my defense against Mrs. Gifts accusations that I made negative comments against our current military, which was most kind indeed.


It's funny how LTL is the only one who mentioned Indians, yet she is pointing her fat finger of fibs at Marilyn. She must have a bee in her girdle again today.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> say what?????


I think she has a difficult time with figures of speech. Either that or she's looking for a way to insult others.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think she has a difficult time with figures of speech. Either that or she's looking for a way to insult others.


I'll bet all my money on the 2nd one, KFN


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Good try, Chubs!


Patty why are you calling everyone fat? :|


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> You are just the one who twists words others say to make yourself think you are a precious and brilliant one. You are the one who implied Native Americans are bad guys. I was thinking more of protecting the inner circle from marauding hyenas and other wild life predators.


But, surely "circling the wagons" can have only one meaning. Right? It couldn't possibly be used as a figure of speech.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> These are ultra sounds of a 12 week old fetus.
> 
> Two of the ultrasounds are from Mayo Clinic. I have lost the site for the other one.


FYI, every time you post these pictures it makes me cry for my little Dexter, Miles and Cooper. Its like ripping a scab off, over and over.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty why are you calling everyone fat? :|


I am not calling *everyone* fat, CB


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nope just find it interesting that when Libs use the phrase circling the wagon (against Indians) is not a form of racism. Good VS evil, cowboys VS Indians....................


At least be honest! You're looking for a fight. You peruse every word just looking for ways you can stick it to them. Even when they're not bothering you at all, you can't let go! Just live and let live!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> At least be honest! You're looking for a fight. You peruse every word just looking for ways you can stick it to them. Even when they're not bothering you at all, you can't let go! Just live and let live!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll bet all my money on the 2nd one, KFN


You could be right!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yeah right...............you are fooling no one with that back peddling. You blew it, admit is, it will be over.


Face it, I am not the one who blows.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty why are you calling everyone fat? :|


Maybe Patty is just looking at head shots.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry you lost your grandbabies. You are not the only one with a loss. This thread is about abortion and the lies told young women about their pregnancy, To talk them into abortions. It is still your choice to continue to watch this thread.


And I've joined in the conversation about abortion, on the same side as you, in case you've forgotten. I don't think you're reaching any "young women" here. So perhaps you could just stop posting pictures of dead babies!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry you lost your grandbabies. You are not the only one with a loss. This thread is about abortion and the lies told young women about their pregnancy, To talk them into abortions. It is still your choice to continue to watch this thread.


You are disillusioned, joey. The lifenews site may print that garbage, but it doesn't make it true. Abortion is a choice in this country. If teenage girls are not emancipated, then their parents influence the choice. Nobody is forced to have abortions. They do know how to say the word "no."
Maybe you can find a site in China to post your dead baby photos on. Abortion is mandatory there.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> say what?????


Say what Ingried? Love how you resurrected your old avatar.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LTL, go run around the block 5 times. It is a good way to lose your aggression, plus a few pounds.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So "murder" of your unborn baby is a choice?
> 
> I will try to find the articles where teenagers were tricked into abortion by their parents or others, and I will post.


Only if you believe it is murder. Spare us the copy pastes, ok?
There are a great number of women worldwide who do not believe that abortion is murder. In this country the Supreme Court judged that abortion is not murder. Your religious sect may deem it murder, but by law it is not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Every abortion leaves one person and another wounded.


Quoting bumper stickers now, joey? I think you left a word out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe Patty is just looking at head shots.


No excuse calling anyone names. That is what bullies do. :shock: Also childish.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No excuse calling anyone names. That is what bullies do. :shock: Also childish.


You have said nothing of LTL and the name calling on her end, CB.
As you once said yourself, CB, "I am standing up for myself. "
You may want to repost your admonitions in D&P. There are quite a few "name callers" over there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You have said nothing of LTL and the name calling on her end, CB.
> As you once said yourself, CB, "I am standing up for myself. "


I have not seen her call anyone names about their body.
What does that mean I am standing up for myself?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not seen her call anyone names about their body.
> What does that mean I am standing up for myself?


Just what it says. You were in a match with a lady here and when I asked why you were angry you said you were standing up for yourself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not seen her call anyone names about their body.
> What does that mean I am standing up for myself?


She is a name caller none the less. AOW"s, Obamacultists.....etc.

He who has not sinned, cast the first stone......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

word


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So "murder" of your unborn baby is a choice? Even if the law says it is legal, it is still "murder."
> 
> I will try to find the articles where teenagers were tricked into abortion by their parents or others, and I will post.


I never murdered my unborn baby. I chose to have both of my children.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No excuse calling anyone names. That is what bullies do. :shock: Also childish.


That is why I do not respect certain people, the ones who throw the word liar around as if it were beads at the Mardi Gras parade, the ones who look for reasons to disparage people and foment trouble.

I am sure if you were to take a dispassionate look at who says what you would be able to identify the mean girls, the bullies, the ones who twist meanings of what others say to demean people. But if the nabobettes of negativity are friends of yours, I am sure you do not want to see the warts they blatantly display to people who are not invested in them. You are to be commended as a loyal friend.

I admire your willingness to jump in to defend people you consider friends. I have different taste in friends than you do. I don't choose to be friends with people who are self aggrandizers or who look for reasons to cut others down.

My friends and I, when we are dismayed or disgusted try to comment on the action, not the person. Of course, sometimes the target is so tempting it is almost impossible not to take aim. It can be so hard to tame the snark. The inner Don Rickles sometimes takes control.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> That is why I do not respect certain people, the ones who throw the word liar around as if it were beads at the Mardi Gras parade, the ones who look for reasons to disparage people and foment trouble.
> 
> I am sure if you were to take a dispassionate look at who says what you would be able to identify the mean girls, the bullies, the ones who twist meanings of what others say to demean people. But if the nabobettes of negativity are friends of yours, I am sure you do not want to see the warts they blatantly display to people who are not invested in them. You are to be commended as a loyal friend.
> 
> ...


 Thank you.I am a loyal friend. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That was worth repeating, Marilyn :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just what it says. You were in a match with a lady here and when I asked why you were angry you said you were standing up for yourself.


Sorry I don't remember that but will take your word . I have certainly been attacked. I was being lied on by someone if that is what you are talking about. Sure if someone lies on me I will stand up for the truth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I don't remember that but will take your word . I have certainly been attacked. I was being lied on by someone if that is what you are talking about. Sure if someone lies on me I will stand up for the truth.


That is what I was referring to. 
:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LTL, go run around the block 5 times. It is a good way to lose your aggression, plus a few pounds.


Prove me wrong


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not seen her call anyone names about their body.
> What does that mean I am standing up for myself?


Hey, I am not over weight, I was born too late. I am truly a Renaissance woman in so many ways.

Talk about a War on Women........if she keeps that up who knows who will become anorexic because of comments about their weight.

:mrgreen:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, I am not over weight, I was born too late. I am truly a Renaissance woman in so many ways.
> 
> Talk about a War on Women........if she keeps that up who knows who will become anorexic because of comments about their weight.
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
For once you are funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Prove me wrong


You did that yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Every abortion leaves one person dead and another wounded.


You are so right Joey. Don't stop now, they may not like you copy and paste. But someone is seeing your post and you are helping them along the way to decide what to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey, I am not over weight, I was born too late. I am truly a Renaissance woman in so many ways.
> 
> Talk about a War on Women........if she keeps that up who knows who will become anorexic because of comments about their weight.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I have found that most women who have to mention someone else weight have a worst weight problem then they want others to know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's called a metaphor.



MarilynKnits said:


> You are just the one who twists words others say to make yourself think you are a precious and brilliant one. You are the one who implied Native Americans are bad guys. I was thinking more of protecting the inner circle from marauding hyenas and other wild life predators.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Joey, why this fixation? I have my theories but prefer to hear your explanation.



joeysomma said:


> The doll that represents a baby at 12 weeks gestation does not have the amount of detail as the picture shows. If you have a better one please post and provide the source.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one here is going to do your homework for you. The point is that you provide inaccurate and incomplete information in your diatribes.



joeysomma said:


> Please post them, since you are concerned.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah. You deliberately manipulate what is said. Have you ever heard the term metaphor? I didn't think so.



lovethelake said:


> Nope just find it interesting that when Libs use the phrase circling the wagon (against Indians) is not a form of racism. Good VS evil, cowboys VS Indians....................


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ignore



lovethelake said:


> Yeah right...............you are fooling no one with that back peddling. You blew it, admit is, it will be over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh please! The more you try and dig yourself out the deeper in you get! You would do better to let it go. With every excuse you try, it makes you look like a twit.


That's because....she is a twit who can't think of anything better....much less spell two-letter words correctly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Patty why are you calling everyone fat? :|


Not everyone. Why are you so concerned?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Face it, I am not the one who blows.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Dame - it is midnight in the east and you seem to be alone here, sweeping up the dust. Boo hoo.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So "murder" of your unborn baby is a choice? Even if the law says it is legal, it is still "murder."
> 
> I will try to find the articles where teenagers were tricked into abortion by their parents or others, and I will post.


Do you think anyone is interested in your posts? Or are you just obeying orders in an attempt for redemption?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only if you believe it is murder. Spare us the copy pastes, ok?
> There are a great number of women worldwide who do not believe that abortion is murder. In this country the Supreme Court judged that abortion is not murder. Your religious sect may deem it murder, but by law it is not.


And one religious sect's opinion does not have value to the rest of the country. There is still a division between church and state. So go to church and spout off all you want.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Quoting bumper stickers now, joey? I think you left a word out.


Who assigns the roles? Who's dead (the missing word) and who's wounded?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been redeemed!


By the Blood of the Lamb.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicknames can mean many things....or nothing. What's the big deal?



Country Bumpkins said:


> No excuse calling anyone names. That is what bullies do. :shock: Also childish.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been redeemed!


Redeemed for what?

While I am here, I am watching the horrible situation in Ferguson. What exactly is a stun grenade?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not seen her call anyone names about their body.
> What does that mean I am standing up for myself?


The 'I am standing up for myself' is a quote from you. HTH will anyone else know if you don't?

This is ridiculous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is a baby, and abortion is murder.


In your mind it's murder. In the law books of America, it is not.This country is not a theocracy,so don't bring God into it.
Plastic baby prototypes won't convert my beliefs to yours.
You want smaller government? Then work to keep them out of our reproductive systems. That would be a great start.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> That is why I do not respect certain people, the ones who throw the word liar around as if it were beads at the Mardi Gras parade, the ones who look for reasons to disparage people and foment trouble.
> 
> I am sure if you were to take a dispassionate look at who says what you would be able to identify the mean girls, the bullies, the ones who twist meanings of what others say to demean people. But if the nabobettes of negativity are friends of yours, I am sure you do not want to see the warts they blatantly display to people who are not invested in them. You are to be commended as a loyal friend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> In your mind it's murder. In the law of America, it is not.
> Plastic baby prototypes won't convert my beliefs to yours.
> You want smaller government? Then work to keep them out of our reproductive systems.


The Brat speaks so cleverly tonight. I like the idea of keeping the government out of my lady parts.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280632-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

